# the official 2011-12 college football thread! part 1 ver. WHERE IS SMOTPOKER??



## axl blaze

the old NCAA football thread has reached its dreaded 1k limit

looks like we finally talked too much about college football, before the season actually ends

imo - we need a playoffs system and TPing a building is still a silly way to celebrate a win


----------



## Kenickie

8)

get down and dirty man, better than pretending to annex a whole state over a football game

and yet, with 6 wins against Michigan, Ann Arbor still exists


----------



## ChickenScratch

did you know that the reason those st00pid hicks from mississippi state bang those dumb cowbells is cuz years ago they beat ole miss and during the game a stupd cow walked out on the field?  that's why. tr00 story.


----------



## axl blaze

oh god. not those annoying-ass cowbells

they literally make me want to rip out my ear drums whenever I have the misfortune of watching a Miss State game. and to think the NCAA was so close to getting them banned for life

yet another silly SEC tradition. you wonder why us yankees make fun of you


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh trust me, there is plenty of shit down here that makes me wanna puke.

those cowbells are awful, i remember seeing panic for new years and staying in the same hotel as a bunch of miss st hicks that were playing in the peach bowl.  good god, they didn't stop with that cow bell shit all weekend.  talk about the worst group of people ever.

panic fans + miss state fans = redneck city


----------



## axl blaze

Miss State fans actually walk around before the game tailgating while ringing them cowbells, CS? that would be very insufferable. if I were attending that game it would make me even more motivated in that my team were to smash MSU during the game

the NCAA has been dangerously close in banning them on multiple times. hopefully some Northern, carpet-bagging Jew can sue the school or something citing major decibel loss (lol), and ending their cowbell absurdity

I'm a drummer, and I think cowbell is kinda annoying. mostly because of that stupid SNL skit with Will Ferrel and that damn cowbell. it doesn't sound that kewl in music, but retards when viewing the live shows say *"MOAR COWBELL"* sometimes more than shouting "freebird"


----------



## ChickenScratch

dude, even worse.

we were staying at the embassy suites which is kind of an opened up hotel.  they were all outside of their rooms and hanging over the rail raising hell with those fucking things.  being the super spuntard that i was, it got really annoying.


----------



## axl blaze

how do you feel about Tennesee's chances next year in the SEC?

I think that they will fare at least a little bit because despite the record the Volunteers, they still are a pipeline for stellar college athletes trying to get into the NFL

Eric Berry and his solid safety play is a big reason why Kansas City's defense is good enough to make it into the loaded AFC playoffs 

Tenn just lacked a bit at coaching, but they have amazingly had the recruits good enough for the NFL during this time period. I think now that they are experiencing a coaching system a couple years in is good. and they aren't wondering if the HC might suddenly vanish to other programs


----------



## Kenickie

erm, there is a bowl game tonight, one that will hopefully be more interesting than all those terrible ones we watched last weekend, the cotton bowl with my LSU Tigers vs Texas A&M.

the line is 3 for LSU. the espn preview was boring. all they talked about was Patrick Peterson, which is cool, i think that guy is the jam. But I'd like to hear more than one line about Texas A&M (it's a rivalry that goes back to 1898! well no shit asshole, most southern schools have rivalries going back to the 1880s or 1890s.) Hopefully Pander & I watch this at Casa ChickenScratch tonight. we got da booze y'all, let us holler at your big ass tv.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Go Aggies... 

Ryan Tannehill is the truth


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think Texas A and M is very good

LSU might have finally stopped herp derping during offense, as seen in some late season LSU games. still, the defense of the Tigers is impressive. I like this, being a huge fan of impressive defenses. and it seems like every bowl game that isn't a blowout, this year, has been determined by which team's defense shows up more


----------



## Kenickie

the "quality loss" bowl, lol. LSU only lost to Arkansas and Auburn, and A&M lost to Oklahoma and someone else. Arkansas? yeah, and Missouri.


----------



## Kenickie

i like yr fucking dougie


----------



## axl blaze

or the "hey look, an SEC team that yet again gets to enjoy playing an under-dog in a bowl" Bowl 

and we all thought that the bias was East Coast, well move it on over 



Kenickie said:


> get down and dirty man



and TPing a house is "down and dirty" for a 7th grader who snuck out of his house, during the allotted sleepover his mother allowed him to have that night for not getting any Ds or Fs

yeah.... real down, dirty, and gangsta 8(


----------



## Kenickie

yeah and break out your cowbell man


----------



## Kenickie

SEC all we do is win


----------



## Pander Bear

that matchup, when i heard it, seemed really lopsided-- I was very surprised to hear LSU was a 3 point dog. The final score pretty much conformed to my opinion of the teams.


Go Auburn-- WAR EAGLE


----------



## Kenickie

Pander Bear said:


> that matchup, when i heard it, seemed really lopsided-- I was very surprised to hear LSU was a 3 point dog. The final score pretty much conformed to my opinion of the teams.



i had to double check, because in my first post i said it was for LSU by three, but yeah, there it is on ESPN. weird.


----------



## axl blaze

Southern conspiracy?

year-after-year, in the post-season it seems that the SEC as a whole gets dealt teams that are inferior


----------



## Pander Bear

this years "west coast bias", IMO. Tell it to FSU, UNC, OSU, or (gag) UCF.

The rest are inferior chiefly because they laid eggs when they played against SEC teams.


----------



## Atlien3

War eagle!


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> Southern conspiracy?
> 
> year-after-year, in the post-season it seems that the SEC as a whole gets dealt teams that are inferior



where Texas A&M had more passing yards, more rushing yards, more points per game than LSU by far. 8)

doubt it's southern conspiracy, more like other teams won't step up to the plate.


----------



## Pander Bear

more like wont stack up on the plate


----------



## The Liberal Media

Kenickie said:


> SEC all we do is win



Unless you play Nike U


----------



## Pander Bear

pay no attention to the guy who thought A&M was going to win.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Typical Southern Thickies.....

I realise that SEC education doesnt amount to much , but where did i say that A&M would win ???  

All i said was Ryan T was the troof......


----------



## axl blaze

A&M has no chance
Oregon has somewhat of a chance... ?

I haven't decided yet if Oregon has a chance or not. their QB is okay at running the ball and lacks big time when passing the ball... I just see them doing some herp derping on the big stage if they couldn't even beat the Buckeyes last year


----------



## axl blaze

The Liberal Media said:


> Typical Southern Thickies.....



finally, it's not just Axl "the Great Hope of the North" Blaze VS the South, anymore

A&M had no chance
Oregon has somewhat of a chance... ?

I haven't decided yet if Oregon has a chance or not. their QB is okay at running the ball and lacks big time when passing the ball... I just see them doing some herp derping on the big stage if they couldn't even beat the Buckeyes last year


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> finally, it's not just Axl "the Great Hope of the North" Blaze VS the South, anymore
> 
> A&M had no chance
> Oregon has somewhat of a chance... ?
> 
> I haven't decided yet if Oregon has a chance or not. their QB is okay at running the ball and lacks big time when passing the ball... I just see them doing some herp derping on the big stage if they couldn't even beat the Buckeyes last year



Game will be over by HT


----------



## axl blaze

I hope not! specially not after last year's gayfest of a BCS Title Game where Colt McCoy successfully altered his first name, forever, to "Twink"

what kind of a name is "Colt?" I don't think you Southerners fully understand how funny you are to us Northerners. "Colt" is only a bad ass name in the State of Texas or in Shreveport, LA


----------



## Pander Bear

Texas isnt the south, sport-- texas is texas. It was its own country for a while FFS.


----------



## axl blaze

what about Shreveport lol?

or Biloxi


----------



## axl blaze

the BCS National Championship game is nearing, and I feel like I still DGAF over who wins

I've never really felt like this before. I know all you SEC fans will be rooting for Auburn, doing that cute little number that you always do in the post-season by rooting for teams in your conference. I still don't get this, I could never see myself rooting for Michigan or Penn State in bowl games


----------



## The Liberal Media

I cant wait for this game, alas i will watch it on tape delay tommorow.

Oregon 45-27 Auburn


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> what about Shreveport lol?
> 
> or Biloxi



neither one of those were it's own country, nor do either of those cities have college football teams so i don't get why the fuck they are mentioned? unless you are looking for a beach vacation or a place with good metal, i sincerely hope you are just confused man


----------



## Pander Bear

> I still don't get this, I could never see myself rooting for Michigan or Penn State in bowl games


 Your loss, I guess-- its fun.



> what about Shreveport lol?
> 
> or Biloxi



What about them? They're both emphatically southern. Colt was born in new mexico, btw.



> but where did i say that A&M would win ???


 Sorry I took your repeated endorsements of them to mean something more than peanut gallery cheering. 8(



> Typical Southern Thickies.....



is there virtue and erudition in ad hominem where you're from?


----------



## axl blaze

case in point, Kenickie's Auburn avatar. first I thought your college team was LSU, then it was Arkansas, and now you have an Auburn avatar? 

I wish I could mince around and sport a Penn State avatar when they played Florida, or perhaps a Wisconsin avatar when they played in the Rose Bowl. however, even thinking about sporting another team in the Big Ten's colors makes me sick to my stomach. ever see that classic NCAA college football commercial with the guy in tOSU jersey making out with a girl in a Michigan jersey? I could never date a Michigan fan, and that's the honest truth

I'm not saying your rivalries don't mean nothing. that would be short-handing some fantastic rivalries like the Cocktail Party or Auburn VS Bama. however, I do think that once again what you are doing South of the Mason-Dixon Line is silly 

you can call it "fun," but I will call it "retching"


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> I know all you SEC fans will be rooting for Auburn, doing that cute little number that you always do in the post-season by rooting for teams in your conference. I still don't get this, I could never see myself rooting for Michigan or Penn State in bowl games



Multiple reasons:

1) Whether your team played them and lost, or played them and won, either way if they win their bowl it lends to that "Strength Of Schedule" thingy and gives us the opportunity to say "yeah, we lost to them to but not as bad" or "haha, we beat them, and they beat you!"

2) How many years come and go where there isn't a discussion on which conference is better than another?  And given the limited number of ooc regular season games, the bowls increase the pool of wins-losses by which to compare.

3) Take it a step further and there is even a 'contest' for the winningest conference in each bowl season called the "Bowl Challenge Cup" (ref for 2010)

4) The more you win, the more airtime you get...which helps recruiting, revenues, everything about your program.  The success of your peers influences your success.

5) Money to buy the best players coaches and have the best facilities.  Yes, having a big stadium draws fans and money...but how much more is there for teams that go to bowls, and for conferences with a lot of bowl participants (see: revenue sharing).  How much more for the winner?

Under the common working theory of "To Be The Best, You Have To Beat The Best"....what defines "Best"?  I think that, and bragging rights, is at the heart of most SEC fans.  I've enjoyed every SEC team beating a Little10+2 team, even moreso living in the midst of them.  I'd say the playable rivals I hate the most are FSU and UGA (when they were competitive), and certainly MIA (whenever we can get it arranged) - any chance to beat them was savored.  But outside of my team versus theirs, I want them running the table as much as possible to help my team's standings.  That's really what it is.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> case in point, Kenickie's Auburn avatar. first I thought your college team was LSU, then it was Arkansas, and now you have an Auburn avatar?
> 
> I wish I could mince around and sport a Penn State avatar when they played Florida, or perhaps a Wisconsin avatar when they played in the Rose Bowl. however, even thinking about sporting another team in the Big Ten's colors makes me sick to my stomach. ever see that classic NCAA college football commercial with the guy in tOSU jersey making out with a girl in a Michigan jersey? I could never date a Michigan fan, and that's the honest truth
> 
> I'm not saying your rivalries don't mean nothing. that would be short-handing some fantastic rivalries like the Cocktail Party or Auburn VS Bama. however, I do think that once again what you are doing South of the Mason-Dixon Line is silly
> 
> you can call it "fun," but I will call it "retching"




isn't it enough that i hate ohio state? why would i root for anyone but arkansas in that game? do i like auburn? any other day but today, no. 

axl i think maybe your priorities are wrong but maybe i'll just leave it at it's a southern thing to root for southerners so us southerners are going to keep doing that, mmkay?  


+1 to TLB


----------



## axl blaze

I dunno, I guess I hate my conference too much to root for them. I think that my team, the Ohio State Buckeyes, is ten times better than my conference. or your conference, or any NCAA football conference there is right now

/end tOSU caricature  even though it rings half-truths for me


----------



## Pander Bear

youre right about the first part. Maybe if there was more big 10 parity in the past ten years youd think differently.

PS, keni and I are going to teach your gf about michigan's great and storied football tradition, and the many many charms of ann arbor.


----------



## axl blaze

I guess that's where we are separate as fans. although I don't think my conference is as bad as this year's lopsided bowl victories show, as an Ohio State fan I suppose I have possibly conditioned myself to treat other Big Ten teams with contempt (the ones that I already don't despise as a fan in the first place)

while these teams go back from sucking to being above-average, my Buckeyes will always be the cream of the football crop. we had a little bit of a bad run in some National Championship games (thanks failed BCS system for putting us in there when we shouldn't have in 07), but usually tOSU wins in the BCS games as shown via Jim Tressel having the record of the most BCS wins of all time due to a coach

while these programs have great coaches also (JoePa and Kirk Ferentz come to mind), there petty struggles sicken me. I say get your act together

just think: if a disaster like the tOSU just experienced via their starters selling goods ever happened to Iowa or even Wisconsin? dare I say that program would be in shambles for about three years. however, JT is a genius and I think he has somehow gotten all 6 starters to come back next year, which is amazing when you are dealing with such herp derps as Terrelle Pryor


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I dunno, I guess I hate my conference too much to root for them. I think that my team, the Ohio State Buckeyes, is ten times better than my conference. or your conference, or any NCAA football conference there is right now
> 
> /end tOSU caricature  even though it rings half-truths for me



yeah, i guess. plus, what does your conference even stand for? when I think SEC a whole bunch comes to mind (good and bad -- cheating, championships, thugs, massive consumption of alcohol, fucking on hoods of cars, eating your mascot, etc) but nothing but ohio state comes to mind when i think of yours.

its totally awesome when the crowd just chants "SEC! SEC! SEC!" at the end of the game, it's so mean and vicious and awesome.


----------



## axl blaze

I think you may a bit too young to agree with me here, but when I think of the Big Ten I think of tradition

and then the Ohio State University


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> my Buckeyes will always be the cream of the football crop.



as will 5 to 7 SEC teams.



> (thanks failed BCS system for putting us in there when we shouldn't have in 07),



you just backed your way into a championship in 07 or what?


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, because they run their table every year because they're from a skidmark of a conference, and a skidmark of a region of America.


----------



## smotpoker

Fuck the SEC! And the South still Blows!


----------



## Kenickie

smotpoker said:


> Fuck the SEC! And the South still Blows!



cool to know i'll never in my entire life have to ever be in the same zipcode as you


----------



## axl blaze

the South does blow. and yes, tOSU was backed into the National Championship game against your also very mediocre LSU Tigers. what a horrible year for college football that was. this is why the BCS system is bogus

speaking of Big Ten and the LSU, looks like Les Miles going to Michigan is almost a done deal?



Kenickie said:


> as will 5 to 7 SEC teams.



OMG SEC delusions of grandeur once again. your conference only had, I'd say, two elite teams this year - Arkansas and Auburn. LSU's offense was too impotent for them to be considered anywhere near elite, and Alabama just lost too much (sry McElroy)


----------



## axl blaze

wow, what a joke. these two teams look like shit

3 turnovers total in the middle of the 1st Quarter already? there becomes a time when you ain't even playing football anymore


----------



## Hypnotik1

SEC 5 straight!! Oh and Axel.....OSU got rocked twice in that streak! Weren't sure if you remembered or not!


----------



## Kenickie

bam

5 straight


----------



## hair-O'winn

what a big steaming pile of bad-call/no-call BULLSHIT.

fairley should've been ejected. face-masks and late-hits ALL OVER THE PLACE. only 2 of which were actually called.


----------



## Pander Bear

The Big Ten crew did an excellent job dude. Your team lost even after Cam Newton played the worst 60 minutes of his career.

Five years running-- if you want to beat the best, you want to beat the SEC. Les miles would be a fool to move unless he's being forced out.


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> we had a little bit of a bad run in some National Championship games (thanks failed BCS system for putting us in there when we shouldn't have in 07), but usually tOSU wins in the BCS games as shown via Jim Tressel having the record of the most BCS wins of all time due to a coach



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=5549059&postcount=603



			
				axl ca. 2007 said:
			
		

> I found myself actually defending LSU because I feel that they deserve to be in the NC just as much as OSU. although I thought the SEC was pretty weak this year, it is still the SEC. I guess I have learned over the years that the two most impressive teams from either the SEC, Big 10, or Pac-10 will make it to the big dance.
> 
> LSU and OSU were the most impressive all year.



IDK jim-- you sounded pretty gung ho about your chances then.


----------



## axl blaze

the most impressive in the absolute worst year of college football ever. I realize they had to send my team, because there was nobody else to send, but it doesn't mean that they deserved it. I do wish that West Virginia would have made it instead of LSU, ensuring a tOSU win over Dick Rod a year before he even goes to Ann Arbor

the Big Ten officiating crew did a good job, it wasn't like the shit I had to deal with in the Sugar Bowl. both teams should have done more hurry-up as I'm sure the Big Ten refs wouldn't have been able to keep up

ZING!

but man, both offenses played like shit. they made two mediocre defenses look great

we all know, not just smotpoker and myself, that tOSU woulda beat both of those teams!


----------



## Pander Bear

> we all know, not just smotpoker and myself, that tOSU woulda beat both of those teams!



Bama, among other teams, could have taken apart Oregon's game pretty fucking quickly, too.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Everyone here is aware that three years from now, no one will have won the NC this year, right? After Auburn gets its sanctions going and the NCAA declares Cam ineligible, it will be another vacancy.

For the record, I am not a fan of revisionist history. I believe in putting programs on major probation, maybe even the "death penalty" if the infractions are repeated during probation, but I hate the idea of taking away national titles. Every program has some dirt on it, some more than others, but you cannot take away something that has already happened.


----------



## The Liberal Media

What a terrible game, both offenses looked like crap.

2 things

Fairley is a dirty SOB
Newton is not a first rounder,some of those throws were so innacurate they were almost Jamarcus-esque.


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, he cost himself millions playing like that. I don't think it was a bad game though. Defenses showed up ready to play. I didn't even notice the first quarter was scoreless from until it was over.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> For the record, I am not a fan of revisionist history. I believe in putting programs on major probation, maybe even the "*death penalty*" if the infractions are repeated during probation, but I hate the idea of taking away national titles. Every program has some dirt on it, some more than others, but you cannot take away something that has already happened.



that won't happen ever again.


----------



## hair-O'winn

The Liberal Media said:


> Fairley is a dirty SOB
> Newton is not a first rounder,some of those throws were so innacurate they were almost Jamarcus-esque.



thank you. at least someone here watched the game.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> that won't happen ever again.



I know the "death penalty" won't happen again. I'm just saying that I would rather support that than revisionist history. 

Shit, how many titles would the likes of Alabama and Miami have lost had this policy of "academic ineligibility" been instituted much earlier? It is totally unfair to do to programs and fans. Guess what? This year didn't exist. The Reggie Bush years essentially didn't exist from a national title perspective. It is a horrible policy, and needs to go away in favor of stronger probation. 

And the only reason the "death penalty" will never happen again is due to money. What would happen if LSU, Texas, Miami, Florida, FSU, Oklahoma, Michigan, Ohio State, etc... all got the death penalty for NCAA violations? The NCAA would lose a fuckload of money. Nobody would watch the games. Nobody would care. College football would go the way of the dinosaur. 

Of course they did it to SMU, and they will forever regret it. They had a rabid fanbase, with deep pockets to buy season tickets and lots of television viewers. They threw all that money away. Now SMU is a nothing program, when it could have been something. The NCAA is always harsher on up-and-comers than it is on the good old boys. As they were talking about in that documentary, Texas, TCE, shit, even Baylor was doing the same, exact, motherfucking, thing. But they got off on minor probation, while the new kid on the block got fucked in the ass permanently.


----------



## hair-O'winn

every one says the officiating crew did a good job? fairley was facemasking everyone without getting called.. he should've been ejected.. blatantly personal-fouling everyone. also, Cliff harris caught an interception (his second of the night) that he was called out of bounds for even though he got a foot and hand in before he and the ball even went out. (so technically cam should've had 2 int)

oh yeah, and one play that would've changed the outcome of the game.. Dyer was SOOO DOWN when he got back up and ran. He thought he was down, the ducks thought he was down, and his blockers thought he was down, until one of his coaches motioned him to keep running just in case.

bullshit. 

just look at the stats
Darron Thomas 27/40 67.5% 363yds 2td 2int
Cam Newton 20/34 58.8% 265yds 2td 1int (actually 2 int)

yeah, they shut down our running game, but we shut down cam all over the place, sacking him quite a few times.


----------



## hair-O'winn

Pander Bear said:


> Bama, among other teams, could have taken apart Oregon's game pretty fucking quickly, too.



haha mcelroy was on espn talkin' bout how oregon was going to tear apart auburn..


----------



## Pander Bear

> every one says the officiating crew did a good job? fairley was facemasking everyone without getting called.. he should've been ejected.. blatantly personal-fouling everyone.



I think i asked for video of one of these uncalled hits earlier. I'm asking again-- or am I asking for the first time. He did the same thing to my team. He really is a nasty guy--but every time he does it (that I've seen) he gets a flag for it because he doesn't try to hide it. Don't be mad just because he can do stuff like this to you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3-nw_ua8jI&feature=related



> oh yeah, and one play that would've changed the outcome of the game.. Dyer was SOOO DOWN when he got back up and ran. He thought he was down, the ducks thought he was down, and his blockers thought he was down, until one of his coaches motioned him to keep running just in case.


 So everybody thought he was down... except the officiating crew, who never whistled the play dead-- and in the instant replay, its clear his knee never goes down-- so whatever. Its unlucky for Oregon, its unlikely too, but Aurburn was still in FG range even at the point of contact, so it changes very little. Do you think Chip Kelly will coach his defense to make sure to finish tackles in the future, or what?




> Cliff harris caught an interception (his second of the night) that he was called out of bounds for even though he got a foot and hand in before he and the ball even went out. (so technically cam should've had 2 int)


 I can't find video of this, but I remember it, and I'm calling your bullshit. He was airborn, and landed out of bounds. It would have been a great INT if the play had happened a yard to the left... it didn't though.

*NSFW*:


----------



## Pander Bear

hair-O'winn said:


> haha mcelroy was on espn talkin' bout how oregon was going to tear apart auburn..



would that be this interview?  http://blog.al.com/live/2011/01/bcs_championship_greg_mcelroy.html


IDk, I guess you were both wrong.


----------



## Kenickie

hair-O'winn said:


> thank you. at least someone here watched the game.



i'm pretty sure we all watched it bro %)


----------



## Pander Bear

hair-O'winn said:


> just look at the stats
> Darron Thomas 27/40 67.5% 363yds 2td 2int
> Cam Newton 20/34 58.8% 265yds 2td 1int (actually 2 int)
> 
> yeah, they shut down our running game, but we shut down cam all over the place, sacking him quite a few times.



Sure did-- Oregon's average before last night was over 300, and they were held to 75. If the game could be won by who stopped whose quarterback-- you'd have won. Fortunately, they still go by points scored. DT's numbers mean fuckall if you leave the redzone empty handed.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

hair-O'winn said:


> every one says the officiating crew did a good job? fairley was facemasking everyone without getting called.. he should've been ejected.. blatantly personal-fouling everyone. also, Cliff harris caught an interception (his second of the night) that he was called out of bounds for even though he got a foot and hand in before he and the ball even went out. (so technically cam should've had 2 int)
> 
> oh yeah, and one play that would've changed the outcome of the game.. Dyer was SOOO DOWN when he got back up and ran. He thought he was down, the ducks thought he was down, and his blockers thought he was down, until one of his coaches motioned him to keep running just in case.
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> just look at the stats
> Darron Thomas 27/40 67.5% 363yds 2td 2int
> Cam Newton 20/34 58.8% 265yds 2td 1int (actually 2 int)
> 
> yeah, they shut down our running game, but we shut down cam all over the place, sacking him quite a few times.



As a fan of a team that legitimately got fucked out of an NC by the refs (on several occasions, really) I have to say to shut the fuck up. The refs were totally fair and right on the money.

And hey, Oregon, fucking Oregon, played in an NC. With USC all fucked up and Stanford losing its NFL caliber coach, you guys will be the class of the PAC-12 for years now. After playing in an NC, your propensity for nabbing top quality talent goes up, and you won't have to play with defensive tackles that look like they are about 230lbs. 

Anyways, Axl should be happy to know that Denard "the tard" Robinson is transferring out of Michigan.


----------



## Serious

Lol @ announcers saying Dad wasn't at the game like 5 times, but guess what?

http://www2.oanow.com/sports/2011/j...erer=None&shorturl=http://oanow.com/im/111048

'Sup, pops.


----------



## Pander Bear

Where is denard going?


----------



## axl blaze

do you think he'll bounce? I don't know much about this new UM coach, but he does seem defensive-minded. and this means that the Maize and Blue most likely won't be running the spread (which they shouldn't), which means that "the Retard' should go elsewhere

I was LOLing during the BCS Title Game when Brad Nessler kept on talking about Cam's dad. I just imagined Cam's Dad at some bar shouting "they talkin' bout me!"

Clay Matthew's brother looked okay, but then he had a great game after that strip. people are saying he will go late 1st round or maybe 2nd round - and although I think Matthews Jr will be bumped to the safety position due to his lack of size, I would LOVE to see him in Black and Yellow

I do think a lot of teams could have beaten Oregon... Panda Bear said maybe 10? I am inclined to agree with him...


----------



## Atlien3

The Liberal Media said:


> What a terrible game, both offenses looked like crap.
> 
> 2 things
> 
> Fairley is a dirty SOB
> Newton is not a first rounder,some of those throws were so innacurate they were almost Jamarcus-esque.



you apparently didnt watch Newton all season, he won the Heisman for a reason, both teams offense was just rusty, Auburn had not played in over A MONTH  HE WILL GO TOP 5


----------



## The Liberal Media

Atlien3 said:


> you apparently didnt watch Newton all season, he won the Heisman for a reason, both teams offense was just rusty, Auburn had not played in over A MONTH  HE WILL GO TOP 5




Where did I equate his Heisman success to his draftboard location?

Ever hear of Eric Crouch , Gino Toretta etc etc.

Newton may end up being a first rounder, but he  may not be half the pro guys like Gabbert, Locker, Devlin,Ponder etc may be.
Did you see some of his throws? he may have been "rusty" as you put it, but so were the defenders he was facing. His accuracy was downright laughable at times.

The guy owes gazilions to Andrew Luck, if he hadnt stayed in school, Newtons stock would have plummeted, as nobody but Zona @ pick #5 would have considered him, especially as they could have gotten him at the same pick in round 2.


----------



## axl blaze

Atlien3 said:


> you apparently didnt watch Newton all season, he won the Heisman for a reason, both teams offense was just rusty, Auburn had not played in over A MONTH  HE WILL GO TOP 5



top 5? I don't know where you are coming off trying to be Mel Kiper Jr, but did YOU even watch the game? I knew Oregon's Darren Thomas couldn't pass worth a shit, but Auburn's Cam Newton looked just as bad as him passing the ball

Cam might have gotten some nice passing stats, but his pocket passing abilities, his release, and his spiral techniques all looked laughable at best when compared to what an NFL QB needs to bring to the table

Cam is an athlete, but he is just another SEC QB who plays in a system that hardly translates well in NFL play. the only way I can see him gone to a team that will use him best at QB is if the Philadelphia Eagles draft him as a back-up under Michael Vick, and work with him within the system (then of course, they would trade Kevin Kolb)


----------



## axl blaze

anybody see the new Michigan Wolverine press conference to where the new coach almost cried?! what a joke, I could never see Jim Tressel acting so funny-funny


----------



## Atlien3

The Liberal Media said:


> Where did I equate his Heisman success to his draftboard location?
> 
> Ever hear of Eric Crouch , Gino Toretta etc etc.
> 
> Newton may end up being a first rounder, but he  may not be half the pro guys like Gabbert, Locker, Devlin,Ponder etc may be.
> Did you see some of his throws? he may have been "rusty" as you put it, but so were the defenders he was facing. His accuracy was downright laughable at times.
> 
> The guy owes gazilions to Andrew Luck, if he hadnt stayed in school, Newtons stock would have plummeted, as nobody but Zona @ pick #5 would have considered him, especially as they could have gotten him at the same pick in round 2.



trying to talk to someone from California about college football is like trying to teach a crackhead how to become an astronaut.  Heisman winners NEVER, EVER, EVER go 2nd round dude, wake up, Newton played in the SEC, which means he is damn near NFL level, Auburn could beat some pro teams prob and because he had one game where he wasnt superman it was ok, he only threw 1 interception and he had 300 yds and WON THE GAME, what else does he have to do?


----------



## Atlien3

axl blaze said:


> top 5? I don't know where you are coming off trying to be Mel Kiper Jr, but did YOU even watch the game? I knew Oregon's Darren Thomas couldn't pass worth a shit, but Auburn's Cam Newton looked just as bad as him passing the ball
> 
> Cam might have gotten some nice passing stats, but his pocket passing abilities, his release, and his spiral techniques all looked laughable at best when compared to what an NFL QB needs to bring to the table
> 
> Cam is an athlete, but he is just another SEC QB who plays in a system that hardly translates well in NFL play. the only way I can see him gone to a team that will use him best at QB is if the Philadelphia Eagles draft him as a back-up under Michael Vick, and work with him within the system (then of course, they would trade Kevin Kolb)



lol another person who obviously doesnt know SEC football, im not going to argue but if you think THE HEISMAN WINNER wont go top 5 , YOU DONT KNOW FOOTBALL AND THEREFORE THERE IS NOTHING ELSE TO TALK ABOUT.


----------



## Atlien3

OH AXL sorry i just figured out u were an Ohio St fan, no wonder you hate the SEC hahahahaha 5 straight, war eagle, by the way im AUBURN ALUM


----------



## Pander Bear

ehhhhh... I'm not going to bother going through the records to dispute your comment, just observe that liberal media and the rest are right: if you aren't a NFL style quarterback-- somebody with a cannon for an arm who can read defenses and stand up in a pocket-- your draft stock is going to be affected. Tim Tebow was unbeatable in a college pffense because the players are relatively undersized, and the spread allows for more scrambling. He went 25th in spite of his college career, and is never going to set the world on fire in denver. Mike Vick was a dud in atlanta, and was a big part of why the eagles were one and done this year. 


You're making me and the rest of us who are from the South and have more nuanced and considered perspectives look like obnoxious hicks, so please knock it off.


----------



## Atlien3

Pander Bear said:


> ehhhhh... I'm not going to bother going through the records to dispute your comment, just observe that liberal media and the rest are right: if you aren't a NFL style quarterback-- somebody with a cannon for an arm who can read defenses and stand up in a pocket-- your draft stock is going to be affected. Tim Tebow was unbeatable in a college pffense because the players are relatively undersized, and the spread allows for more scrambling. He went 25th in spite of his college career, and is never going to set the world on fire in denver. Mike Vick was a dud in atlanta, and was a big part of why the eagles were one and done this year.
> 
> 
> You're making me and the rest of us who are from the South and have more nuanced and considered perspectives look like obnoxious hicks, so please knock it off.



I wouldn't call Vick a dud exactly, he got us to the postseaon several times and he just did the same in Philly and was the highest rated NFL QB this year, and for you to insinuate that I am not an intellectually and obnoxious hick is pretty fucking narcissistic in my book, I live not far from you, perhaps we can discuss this sometime considering I live in Oakhurst which is I dunno half a mile from East Atlanta?


----------



## cj

Last I saw Mel Kiper had Newton going 1st round around 10-15 pick. Personally I think Newton can be an NFL QB he has prototypical size and a good arm. Whether he can read a defence or stand in the pocket is a big question. I would draft him if it turns out he cant play QB at the next level make him a tight end or reciever. At 6'6 250 and 4.4 speed he is going to be a differce maker at the next level IMO.


----------



## Kenickie

Atlien3 said:


> and for you to insinuate that *I am not an intellectually and obnoxious hick* is pretty fucking narcissistic in my book, I live not far from you, perhaps we can discuss this sometime considering I live in Oakhurst which is I dunno half a mile from East Atlanta?



lol that doesn't even make any sense. but everyone knows you are a cop, why would anyone meet up with you? 8)


----------



## axl blaze

Atlien3 said:


> lol another person who obviously doesnt know SEC football, im not going to argue but if you think THE HEISMAN WINNER wont go top 5 , YOU DONT KNOW FOOTBALL AND THEREFORE THERE IS NOTHING ELSE TO TALK ABOUT.



I might hate the SEC, but I do respect it and watch it. I have admitted throughout the season that they have played the best football, I just don't think they've been as impressive as they once were. hence the National Title game where Oregon's game speed on defense was matched with that "brutal SEC speed." but you probably don't realize these things...

are you really that thick to think that a Heisman winner automatically goes to the top 5?

Jesus Christ man, you are so wrong. Cam Newton is great, but so was Tim Tebow. did Tebow go in the top 5? the only reason he went into the first round was because Josh McDaniels was a fool, completely ruined the Denver Broncos organization, and traded up for Tebow foolishly

Cam Newton has a lot of work to do to be a pro quarterback. his passing game is simply not there, or did you not watch the BCS Title Game where he threw mad interceptions? 

and I don't know football? I'm not going to sink to the level of a guy who just started posting in this forum and is spouting off nonsense to everyone. but I've been watching and analyzing football for most of my life, even played in college

if we watched a game together, I doubt you would even know what the safety does and whether what he is doing means that the coverage is in zone or in man-to-man. but now, I am just being pretentious 

but c'mon - Heisman winners being guaranteed the Top 5? son, you need to do a little more watching the footbaw before I can really speak to you. another example for my team, Troy Smith was a little less mobile than Cam Newton, but unarguably had a far better passing attack. it looks like he now finally getting his chance in the NFL, and despite him being a Heisman winner he went a couple rounds before being drafted. sure, he doesn't have the size and most importantly the height of Newton - but like I said, his passing attack has to be at least 10 times better than Cam's


----------



## axl blaze

lolwut?


*NSFW*: 










found this on a Michigan message board back in the day... I have no idea what is going on


----------



## Pander Bear

you cruise michigan boards? That's sick man.


----------



## Pander Bear

Atlien3 said:


> I live not far from you, perhaps we can discuss this sometime considering I live in Oakhurst which is I dunno half a mile from East Atlanta?



Not gonna happen, man. Your reputation precedes you.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> you cruise michigan boards? That's sick man.



moar like troll, in my glory days

and Cam Newton ain't no Ryan Mallet lol just sayin'


----------



## Pander Bear

mallet has a future, if i was carolina, I'd pick him up before fairley any day.


----------



## axl blaze

for sure. he is such an NFL ready QB. he has a cannon arm. he might not have been the most successful SEC QB this year, but he has the most promising future. honestly, I was shaking in my boots when I found out that tOSU was against him in the Sugar Bowl

I mean shit did you see some of those of those passes he made in the Sugar Bowl?

or lol - those passes he _shoulda _made?


----------



## Pander Bear

...i know. WRs were choke artists


----------



## axl blaze

^ one could tell it was the first Arkansas BCS bowl game ever played, unlike the BCS-tested Buckeyes

they musta been hearing the footsteps of Chimdi Chekwa, the premier CB of tOSU

... but wait... he got injured in the 2nd quarter...

so what were they hearing, exactly? I do feel bad for Mallet, he should have been in the game more than Arkansas even was


----------



## The Liberal Media

Atlien3 said:


> trying to talk to someone from California about college football is like trying to teach a crackhead how to become an astronaut.  *Heisman winners NEVER, EVER, EVER go 2nd round dude, wake up*, Newton played in the SEC, which means he is damn near NFL level, Auburn could beat some pro teams prob and because he had one game where he wasnt superman it was ok, he only threw 1 interception and he had 300 yds and WON THE GAME, what else does he have to do?



LOL, lots are late rd FA types
Crouch and Toretta, and both were QB's.
Jason White? Chris Weinke?Ty Detmer , Danny weurfel?   
Need I go on?

Its nothing to do with his level of competition, its that he is in an offense where he doesnt have to go through progressions, to an extent the same can be said of Gabbert , but his is a far better pro arm , and a release that is far quicker, and that is not just my opinion its the opinion of lots of scouts.

When he sits down with scouts before the draft, he will have to look at gamefilm where he will be unable to answer a lot of questions , simply because this is not applicable to the offense he was running, this will give scouts plenty of time to anylise his football smarts, as he will have to be prepared for this.

His potential doesnt Compare to a guy like locker who has all the mechanics for the NFL,and actually reminds me and many others of Aaron Rodgers, his release is fast( not as fast as Gabberts)
His footwork is excellent, and most importantly he has played in a Pro Offense for 4years.

Sorry dude but Cam ,as I said before may be a first rounder, but he wont be the Best QB from this class.


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://walterfootball.com/draft2011.php


The Latest Walterfootball  4 round mock Mock was updated today(usually well respected) have Gabbert as the first QB picked at #10.


They have Cam at #12 to the Vikes , with this caveat .....

"The Cam Newton Hype Train isn't running on full speed anymore, as the Co-National Championship exposed some of Newton's flaws to the viewing public on a national stage. There's still a good chance he'll be taken in the middle of the first round because of his upside, leadership and intangibles, but it's quite evident Newton is not ready to play in the NFL just yet." 

They have Locker going #15 overall, and those are the only 3 first rounders.

I am not sold on Mallet, rumors abound about his work ethic and ability to pickup a pro playbook. They have him going #38 overall .... walterfootball seem to share some of the same concerns...

"Mallett has major red flags. In addition to these "off-field concerns," he's a moron who may score single digits on his Wonderlic (even if they give him five points for spelling his name correctly). His release is painfully slow (think Byron Leftwich). He has no mobility. And he has the same sense of entitlement as Matt Leinart and Jimmy Clausen"

In many ways it could be a great QB class, but could just as easiliy be a dud, al 4 of these guys will need help and great QB coaching to be considered guys who will still be starting in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## ChickenScratch

this is allsum on so many fucking levels.

it's too much of a layup to even make fun of.

cheers to you state of alabama.  please don't ever change.

http://www2.oanow.com/news/2011/jan/12/coaches-trophy-be-displayed-area-walmarts-ar-1334978/

Coaches' Trophy to be displayed at area Walmart locations

The Coaches' Trophy.



See the Coaches’ Trophy

Where: Walmart store 4407; 10710 Chantilly Parkway in Montgomery
When: 3 to 7 p.m. Friday
More information: 334-272-7377

Where: Walmart store 1311; 5448 Whittlesey Blvd. in Columbus, Ga.
When: 11 a.m. to 3 p.m. (EST) Saturday
More information: 706-322-8801

Where: Walmart store 356; 1717 S. College St. in Auburn
When: 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. Sunday
More information: 334-821-2493

View more By Chris Anthony 
Published: January 12, 2011 
» 5 Comments | Post a Comment 
vote
nowBuzz up!Even if you weren’t one of the fortunate few to witness Auburn’s BCS National Championship victory firsthand, there’s still an opportunity to see the fruit of the Tigers’ labor up close.

Starting Friday, the Coaches’ Trophy will be on display at area Walmart locations for thousands of Tiger faithful to enjoy. Fans will also have the opportunity to get a free picture with the crystal football.

Jerrod Woodham, a shift manager at the Auburn Walmart, said he expects about a thousand Tiger fans to show up Sunday when the trophy comes to Auburn.

“You’d think the fan base would really come out,” he said.

Woodham said the trophy, which will be set up near the store’s apparel section, will be closely guarded by Walmart’s loss-prevention personnel. He said the store is also working on securing the services of local police officers for the event.

While the trophy will enjoy a blanket of protection when it’s on display, it will also be in good hands while it’s in transit.

“It’s in a very safe traveling case,” said Charley Green, trophy manager for BreakAway Sports Marketing. “We’ve never had a problem with it being shipped or flown around. We’ll make it sure gets back to Auburn in great condition.”

The 45-pound, 34-inch trophy — valued at $30,000 — is the same one that was hoisted by head coach Gene Chizik and the Auburn players following Monday’s 22-19 victory over Oregon. A new trophy is made for the winning team each year.

Auburn University spokesman Bob Grant said he wasn’t sure when the school would receive the trophy. However, Green said it would be on its way home after Sunday’s Walmart visit.

“It’ll probably be in their hands by Monday,” he said.


WAR DAYUM POSSUM!!!!!


----------



## Atlien3

kenickie said:


> lol that doesn't even make any sense. But everyone knows you are a cop, why would anyone meet up with you? 8)



a cop? Lmao!


----------



## Atlien3

Pander Bear said:


> Not gonna happen, man. Your reputation precedes you.



my reputation? as?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Atlien3 said:


> my reputation? as?


----------



## Atlien3

WAR EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgX7AXqpfIo


----------



## Atlien3

The Liberal Media said:


>



lol, im a cop now? hhahahaha. i lived in Da Bluff, several b lighters know me man, but thats a funny fuckin pic lol lol, reminds me of Beastie Boys Sabotage


----------



## Atlien3

This is liberal media, kenickie and axl for all jumpin on me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX6jhLlB_Sw&feature=related

oh and GO FALCONS!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5lvpSX754c&feature=related

IF YA LIVE HERE YA HAVE SEEN THIS

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=547835&page=5


----------



## ChickenScratch

you're melting.

calm down.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> you're melting.
> 
> calm down.



Its all that Narc makeup he is wearing


----------



## The Liberal Media

Great Hire by Stanford.

Andrew Luck wont even learn a new system for his jnr year....


STANFORD, Calif. (AP)—Stanford has hired offensive coordinator David Shaw to replace Jim Harbaugh as football coach.

The school will introduce Shaw at a news conference later Thursday. The hiring was first reported by the San Jose Mercury News.

Shaw played at Stanford from 1991-94. He returned to the Cardinal as an assistant under Harbaugh in 2007 and has coached receivers, running backs and served as offensive coordinator during that time.

He takes over a team that finished No. 4 in the final AP poll after a 12-1 season and has Heisman Trophy runner-up Andrew Luck returning at quarterback.


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## axl blaze




----------



## axl blaze

hate to admit it, but kinda funny


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> hate to admit it, but kinda funny



and all sorts of hot.  another reason the sec is better, our hot ass women.

and i guarantee you that wh0Ar would let you tbone her endzone.


----------



## rollEpollE

Damn she is hot. 

Goodbye Cam. Goodbye Farley. Have fun in the NFL. 
Fuckers. 

Maybe we will be able to beat Auburn this year. Lol


----------



## Pander Bear

re, axl's gator girl:






> You know what you look like to me, with your good *[rack]* and your *[dumb shirt]*? You look like a rube. A well-scrubbed, hustling rube with a little taste. Good nutrition has given you some length of bone, but you're not more than one generation from poor white trash, are you, *[girl]*? And that accent you've tried so desperately to shed? Pure *[Ocala]*. What's your father, dear? Is he a *[medicare cheat]*? Does he stink of *[doritos]*? You know how quickly the boys found you … all those tedious sticky fumblings in the back seats of cars … while you could only dream of getting out … getting anywhere … getting all the way to the*[swamp]*.


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander, i think i got the green light to have some people over for the falcons game if ya'll are interested.


----------



## Pander Bear

cool  We will be there.


----------



## axl blaze

fucking LOL @ Anthony Hopkins!

re: Southern women. yeah, you got it good down there. I constantly lament to PB how I wish my tOSU girls wore sun dresses to games... but your awesome sundress-clad harem of whores comes with a price - you have to deal with the thick Southern frat fucks. with their whack-ass ties (who wears a tie to a football games, you fags?)

plus, Ohio women are where it's at. I know you may think it's funny, but it holds a Texas-like appeal in the Near East-Coast from people out there. Halle Barry is my fave Ohio ex-pat imo fucking Monster's Ball yo


----------



## The Liberal Media

That Tebone chick looks like a friggin dude.At first i thought it was a photoshopped Sara Jessica Parker.

If those are your standards in the dirty south, i Feel sorry for you guys.

Come to Cali if you wanna see hot chicks


----------



## Pander Bear

-- hot hicks with dicks abound your area.


----------



## Atlien3

rollEpollE said:


> Damn she is hot.
> 
> Goodbye Cam. Goodbye Farley. Have fun in the NFL.
> Fuckers.
> 
> Maybe we will be able to beat Auburn this year. Lol



our running back is a freshman


----------



## Kenickie

how is it that there is still a "my womenz better than your womenz" argument going on while _I'm_ posting here? The South wins.


----------



## axl blaze

I dunno, it's mostly personal preference. but I do prefer a good Midwestern woman. they usually don't have the stuffiness of the East Coast, while not being as maybe stricken with naivety and density that some Southern women have. a good Midwestern lady is just down to Earth no matter how beautiful she may be... and this I cherish

wow, we will really argue about anything here



> *BCS Standings*
> 
> 1 	Auburn 	.9866
> 2 	Oregon 	.9720
> 3 	TCU 	.9102
> 4 	Stanford 	.8365
> 5 	Wisconsin 	.8041
> 6 	Ohio State 	.7660
> 7 	Oklahoma 	.7297
> 8 	Arkansas 	.7274
> 9 	Michigan State 	.6922
> 10 	Boise State 	.6137
> 11 	LSU 	.6134
> 12 	Missouri 	.5276
> 13 	Virginia Tech 	.5032
> 14 	Oklahoma State 	.4897
> 15 	Nevada 	.4336
> 16 	Alabama 	.4328
> 17 	Texas A&M 	.4151
> 18 	Nebraska 	.3967
> 19 	Utah 	.2549
> 20 	South Carolina 	.2418
> 21 	Mississippi State 	.1828
> 22 	West Virginia 	.1330
> 23 	Florida State 	.1140
> 24 	Hawaii 	.0778
> 25 	UCF 	.0545



the last official Bullshit Championship Series rankings


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I dunno, it's mostly personal preference. but I do prefer a good Midwestern woman. they usually don't have the stuffiness of the East Coast, while not being as maybe stricken with naivety and density that some Southern women have. a good Midwestern lady is just down to Earth no matter how beautiful she may be... and this I cherish



idk have you read "A supposedly fun thing I'll never do again" by David Foster Wallace?


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I think so. that's the one about all the short stories, right? (too lazy to Google atm, too much alcohol over the weekend). I do like some DFW, but he is the most pretentious author I've ever read

is your point on the short story about the Iowa state fair? see, I live in the Eastern M-W, which is far more awesome than the sprawling corn fields out there (think motown and automobile industry)

sure, humanity is alarming - but I think if one attends any State Fair, bloodcurdling people are everywhere (even in the South lol). need I post the pic of the FL Gator fan with the epic mullet?


----------



## Kenickie

brah, you were talking about Midwestern women. That book is full of short stories about midwestern women. just going with the flow know what i mean?  it appears southern women commit suicide and make dresses out of curtains. midwestern women eat till they puke and let carnies look up their skirts.


----------



## axl blaze

that's kewl, I'll have to check it out once again. I remember it being the more easily accessible of his works

but does anyone think that Cam Newton can be a successful NFL QB? will he be better or worst than Tim Tebow?

I don't see him being that good, perhaps a little worst off than Vince Young. I don't think Cam can bank on him throwing a 5 yard pass and then having his receiver run for 20 yards in the NFL

it does suck for Cam Newton, though. Cam is taking a major pay-cut by foregoing his senior season at Auburn and entering the NFL draft!!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> ... but your awesome sundress-clad harem of whores comes with a price - you have to deal with the thick Southern frat fucks. with their whack-ass ties (who wears a tie to a football games, you fags?



Yeah, ties are for fags.  The cool southerners wear jorts.  (Something I'll never live down from one of my meet ups with Crow in ATL years back  ).


----------



## Kenickie

TheLoveBandit said:


> Yeah, ties are for fags.  The cool southerners wear jorts.  (Something I'll never live down from one of my meet ups with Crow in ATL years back  ).



what the fuck?


----------



## Pander Bear

did he take you to woofs-- our local gay sportsbar?


----------



## axl blaze

^ gay sports bars are hilariously awesome. I went to one down in Austin

today earns a grand amount of reflection and speculation, for a Buckeyes fan

this very day ten years ago, former Youngstown State Penguin multi-national championship Coach Jim Tressel, made his first public appearance donning the scarlet and grey for an Ohio State basketball game against our bitter rivals, the University of M*ch*gan

this very day ten years ago, Jim Tressel proclaimed with pride that That School Up North would lose to the Buckeyes that next scheduled game. this very day ten years ago, marks the beginning of the success-laden tenure of Coach Tressel with the Buckeyes

it has been a great decade, led under Ohio's beloved Governor. in the current world of college football there are assholes (Magino for Kansas lol) and heartless assholes (Nick Saban for Bama lol), but Coach Tressel is a true coach that stands for character

and winning football games. during Tressel's Ohio State experience, there has been a National Championship, a Heisman trophy winner, and the most BCS wins achieved by any coach. sure, his impressive decade is marred by two losses in the National Championship game, I don't think many other teams in the past ten years have fared as well as the Ohio State Buckeyes

who are the other most successful schools in this past decade? I guess signs point towards USCw and Florida

Florida has been spectacular, with two National Championships and a Heisman trophy winner. however, if you look at them in the past decade, they still are under the helm of Coach Ron Zook for a couple of those years, until he got demoted to Big Ten's Illinois - a team that revels in a season when their team can breath slightly above mediocrity (a baffling fact considering that the school still gets some NFL recruits)

and USCw? Pete "Gay Bar" Carroll was perhaps more successful than Coach Tressel, but a CFB historian has to take in account that some of those accolades can not be officially considered. also, USC plays in the not-as-impressive Pac Ten. and I know some doubters can discredit the Big Ten; it is banal to delegate the Big Ten under the Pac Ten in this past decade

so what other team in the past decade would you say has also experienced the same amount of success, or more, as tOSU, USCw, and FLA?


----------



## Pander Bear

regarding your tressel handjob:


----------



## axl blaze

alright let me pull the discussion in a way an SEC fan can ascertain:

herp I reckon Cam Newton derp is gonna be the 1st first round pick this year thoughts lol derp?


----------



## Kenickie

noo


----------



## Pander Bear

doubt it, given how little they're talking about the "possibly serious" back injury he sustained in the NC.


----------



## axl blaze

damn. it looked bad but not too bad. usually I just brush off those last-game injuries because I'm all like 'well they have a whole lot of time to heal up"

TP hurt his foot during his last couple plays in the Sugar Bowl, and I was all like "well at least he has the first five games off"


----------



## Pander Bear

I don't think you realize how closely the combine inspects you, or how much it can affect your chances of being drafted. Add to that his unfamiliarity/inability to run an NFL offense, and you could be looking at someone drafted WAAY down low. In that light, taking money from Auburn boosters might have been an even smarter move.

Also, have you ever had a catastrophic joint injury? Back, knee, shoulder, hip, and elbow problems stay with you for the rest of your life once they're inflicted on you.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> I don't think you realize how closely the combine inspects you



I've never closely inspected this, yeah, but I'm sure it does play a factor



Pander Bear said:


> Also, have you ever had a catastrophic joint injury? Back, knee, shoulder, hip, and elbow problems stay with you for the rest of your life once they're inflicted on you.



thankfully in all the sports I have ever played I have never been injured once... a very amazing fact


----------



## axl blaze

wow! - from NPR



> Opened in 1922 and currently able to handle more 100,000 fans, Ohio Stadium in Columbus, Ohio, is a sight to behold. It's almost as amazing as the Lego replica sitting in Paul Janssen's basement.
> 
> The 42-year-old Ohio State University professor tells NPR's Robert Siegel on All Things Considered what it was like to build the horseshoe-shaped stadium out of 1 million Lego pieces. Built at a scale of 1:120, it took years of planning, collecting pieces and building to complete the project.
> 
> The mini-stadium can seat only 6,000 Lego people — that's thanks to issues of scale, not Janssen's work.








and


----------



## Pander Bear

real american heroes


----------



## smotpoker

Ever wonder why the SEC has so much depth at every position? 

It's no surprise when they oversign recruits and then boot them out and take their scholarship away in a shady manner.

See for yourself, the numbers don't lie.

www.oversigning.com

I wish when the eSECpn analyists talk about the depth in the SEC they would mention this as well. Oh well, I guess when you have a agenda to push like espn you gotta be careful not to show people the truth.

Edit: I should note the SEC East is pretty good about not conducting this shady practice. So kudos to most of them. And UGA has a lot of backers fearful that if Coach Richt gets fired, a coach who is strongly against promising a student an education then taking it away, the new coaching regime will take up the dishonorable practice of oversigning to keep up with Alabama. I'm not sure how serious the talk is, but there is some light chatter about UGA leaving the SEC to play in a conference who cares more about the student aspect of being a student athlete.

At any point, interesting stuff.


----------



## Pander Bear

> I'm not sure how serious the talk is, but there is some light chatter about UGA leaving the SEC to play in a conference who cares more about the student aspect of being a student athlete.




pfffft-- source from within the organization, or some guy on a uga blog. 8(


----------



## smotpoker

Pander Bear said:


> pfffft-- source from within the organization, or some guy on a uga blog. 8(




Like I said i wouldn't read too much into this, but go to the link I provided and it's the entry for January 8th.

Interestingly, shady oversigning is the reason GT left the SEC as well.


----------



## Pander Bear

if anything-- that's a reason to remian in the SEC.


----------



## axl blaze

we all know the SEC are liars and cheaters, smotpoker


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## axl blaze

and since when was the last time your team, the UGA Dawgs, has even sniffed a BCS Trophy? I know it must make you feel great that the SEC has won in the big games lately, but come on, there has to be a point where a fan takes pride in his own team for once!

although it is very cute to have such a high regard in your conference, that you even cherish the NCs won by your *"ARCH-RIVAL"* Florida, this is getting a little bit ridiculous! 






plus, we all know that last NC won by the Camburglar is going to be denounced as soon as the NCAA grows enough balls to do it!


----------



## Kenickie

iirc LSU won by 14 points

just sayin'


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> and since when was the last time your team, the UGA Dawgs, has even sniffed a BCS Trophy? I know it must make you feel great that the SEC has won in the big games lately, but come on, there has to be a point where a fan takes pride in his own team for once!



30 years ago... good times. We could have played and won in 07-08, but that's life when there are other honest-to-goodness NC contenders in your conference. As is the case with oversigning-- why oversign when you have no regional competition(OSU). And then when one organization actually does start sounding off like they've got a pair (MSU), they're a threat in your milquetoast conference. Maybe we show solidarity because for our whole lives, we've had to listen to people just like us who look down their noses at us for being born in a place that lost a war before any of our families even emigrated here. Physician, heal thyself.

WE.WRECK.YALL.

ALL.DAY.ERR.DAY.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha!

did you just say MSU, the Spartans, a threat to the Buckeyes?

wow, ya'll are really far removed from football up here. I can't remember the last time Sparty beat us (they did upset the 1998 tOSU team which was probably the best football team I've seen of all-time, and it's sad they didn't whoop the sorry-ass winner of the BCS title match)

BUT

Michigan State serves no threat, silly!

the only reason they scare me this year is because tOSU won't have their starting QB, RB, WR, LB, and OT

see up here in footbaw, our athletes have to pay the price for selling a jersey, unlike Cam "Scott-Free" Newton 

but srsly, Michigan State being a threat? they are more just really cute. I will bet that even without our first stringers; the MSU/tOSU is close. and hopefully tOSU will have a win; as that game will be their only test during their 5 game suspension (sorry 3, 4 and Miami Hurricanes fans )

I do like Sparty tho... they recruit basically the Ohio high school B team

my favorite MSU QB was the decade-removed Jay Smoker


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> iirc LSU won by 14 points
> 
> just sayin'



and which team has more Heisman Trophy winners in the past 50 years?

LSU Tiger Bill Cannon was the last LSU athlete to be named Heisman trophy winner in the last 60 years for you. you don't even want to guess the number that tOSU has

up here my team wins via tradition, hard work, going to bed all the time, and eating all your vitamins. up here my team relies on athleticism and the finer points of a traditional footbaw game...

not dumb luck a la Les Miles


----------



## smotpoker

Kenickie said:


> iirc LSU won by 14 points
> 
> just sayin'




Ohio State doesn't oversign players. LSU oversigns than takes away kids scholarships. That's shady and shitty to do to a student. Ya Know?

Just Sayin


----------



## smotpoker

Funny to hear Southerners defend this most dishonorable practice.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

SEC tops final Conference Power Rankings



> After 35 bowl games we finally have a conference champion. To go along with its fifth straight BCS championship, the SEC also reigns supreme in the ESPN Stats & Information college football conference rankings.
> 
> The SEC did not have a great bowl season at 5-5, but did defeat three schools that finished in the top 20 in average computer rankings. The SEC also finished with an FBS-high .766 win percentage against other FBS conferences.
> 
> The Pac-10, similarly, went .500 during the bowl season but made its wins count. Stanford dominated the 11-win ACC champ, Virginia Tech, while Washington handled a 10-win Nebraska squad. Oregon’s loss in the BCS National Championship did not hurt the conference too much, either.
> 
> The Big Ten was the real loser during the past month. Its first, third, fourth, fifth, and sixth bowl choices all lost by a combined 102 points.
> 
> The WAC ends the season ahead of its mid-major rival, the Mountain West. Boise State’s demolition of MWC No. 2 Utah clinched the fifth spot for the WAC. The Mountain West shouldn’t worry too much going forward, as it has the top four schools from the WAC in average computer rankings all heading its way over the next two years.
> 
> The Big East was the antithesis of the SEC in the bowl season. Its 4-2 bowl record might sound great, but the wins came against Kentucky (6-7), Clemson (6-7), Kansas State (7-6) and Southern Miss (8-5). The conference’s top two schools -- Connecticut and West Virginia -- lost by a combined 44 points.






		Code:
	

[B]ESPN Stats & Info Final Conference Power Rankings[/B]
[U]Conference 	AP Rank 	Computers Rank 	Final Rating 	Rating Change[/U]
SEC 		1 			3 		97.8 		2.7
Pac-10 		3 			2 		88.0 		2.4
Big 12 		4 			1 		87.4 		-2.6
Big Ten 	2 			4 		86.8 		-2.5
WAC 		5 			8 		64.5 		2.7
MWC 		6 			6 		62.8 		3.1
ACC 		7 			5 		52.8 		6.8
Big East 	10 			7 		27.0 		-3.5
C-USA 		8 			9 		17.8 		-0.1
MAC 		9 			10 		11.0 		-1.1
Sun Belt 	11 			11 		7.5 		-0.1


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> Funny to hear Southerners defend this most dishonorable practice.



I agree, it's a shitty thing to do - but tell me, how many players sign to such a school and aren't aware that if they don't live up to expectations they get the options of a red-shirt year (oops, shoelace injury), a transfer (and sit out a year) or go home (ie, scholly taken away).  The scholarship is to play...and if you can't perform good enough to be playing, they'll give it to someone who can.  I doubt many players go to schools with this practice and *don't* know it's happened to players before and could happen to them...and they go anyways, knowing they get the chance to compete and prove themselves the best.  Unfortunately, too many of them are eating their own hype and believe they are the best, then don't pan out....time to transfer, and get some playing time somewhere else.  I'd be curious if this is similar to how USCw operated, seeing as they ran 4 deep on 5-star running backs and such.

It's shitty, but the players have to be aware of it going in - or they simply refuse to see reality.


----------



## smotpoker

TheLoveBandit said:


> I agree, it's a shitty thing to do - but tell me, how many players sign to such a school and aren't aware that if they don't live up to expectations they get the options of a red-shirt year (oops, shoelace injury), a transfer (and sit out a year) or go home (ie, scholly taken away).  The scholarship is to play...and if you can't perform good enough to be playing, they'll give it to someone who can.  I doubt many players go to schools with this practice and *don't* know it's happened to players before and could happen to them...and they go anyways, knowing they get the chance to compete and prove themselves the best.  Unfortunately, too many of them are eating their own hype and believe they are the best, then don't pan out....time to transfer, and get some playing time somewhere else.  I'd be curious if this is similar to how USCw operated, seeing as they ran 4 deep on 5-star running backs and such.
> 
> It's shitty, but the players have to be aware of it going in - or they simply refuse to see reality.




True, but I think that if you give a player a full ride and he doesn't pan out, that is the coaches fault for mis-grading him when he was recruiting him. You shouldn't punish the player for that. 

But I guess that's the difference between institutions that understand  what higher learning is supposed to be and what it isn't supposed to be. The SEC is the only conference that does this, so I really don't think all the other conferences are screwing it up and the SEC are saints.

You shouldn't give a kid a scholarship only to take it away because you, the coach, (lookin at u saban) misjudged what kind of player he was going to be. That's completely fucked.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> hahaha!
> 
> did you just say MSU, the Spartans, a threat to the Buckeyes?
> 
> wow, ya'll are really far removed from football up here. I can't remember the last time Sparty beat us (they did upset the 1998 tOSU team which was probably the best football team I've seen of all-time, and it's sad they didn't whoop the sorry-ass winner of the BCS title match)
> 
> BUT
> 
> Michigan State serves no threat, silly!
> 
> the only reason they scare me this year is because tOSU won't have their starting QB, RB, WR, LB, and OT
> 
> see up here in footbaw, our athletes have to pay the price for selling a jersey, unlike Cam "Scott-Free" Newton
> 
> but srsly, Michigan State being a threat? they are more just really cute. I will bet that even without our first stringers; the MSU/tOSU is close. and hopefully tOSU will have a win; as that game will be their only test during their 5 game suspension (sorry 3, 4 and Miami Hurricanes fans )
> 
> I do like Sparty tho... they recruit basically the Ohio high school B team
> 
> my favorite MSU QB was the decade-removed Jay Smoker



so whats so great about your team if they don't have to prove themselves against anyone in their conference? big fish in a small ass fucking pond it seems. 8)


----------



## axl blaze

and it's our fault that nobody can beat us?

I fail to see your logic; we can't help being the best and beating the best (as our best in CFB BCS win record shows)

plus, the Big Ten is making strides in bettering their conference. the fact of the matter, thanks to ESPN and the Big Ten Network, is that we are trying to add solid teams to our conference (like Nebraska next year)

the SEC is damn good, but there is a lot of shiestiness that is synonymous with that conference. just look at GT leaving and all the reports in the media

you can't fault tOSU for winning all the time, in this fractured system of BCS beauty pageantry - all a team can do is beat who they are up against


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> and it's our fault that nobody can beat us?
> 
> I fail to see your logic; we can't help being the best and beating the best (as our best in CFB BCS win record shows)
> 
> plus, the Big Ten is making strides in bettering their conference. the fact of the matter, thanks to ESPN and the Big Ten Network, is that we are trying to add solid teams to our conference (like Nebraska next year)
> 
> the SEC is damn good, but there is a lot of shiestiness that is synonymous with that conference. just look at GT leaving and all the reports in the media
> 
> you can't fault tOSU for winning all the time, in this fractured system of BCS beauty pageantry - all a team can do is beat who they are up against



no, but i think it's a problem when you say you are the best and have no real threats in your conference (as you said) when to be the best in the SEC there are serious programs you have to beat. is that a BCS problem? maybe. but perhaps the big ten just sucks, and to be the best of a shitty conference ain't that awesome.


----------



## axl blaze

meh, I wouldn't go as far to say "no real threats" - I would just say that tOSU is easily the best team in the Big Ten every year

I know you SEC thickies think that the Buckeyes are the only real challenge up here; but I have respect for the Wisconsin Badgers (SEC bowl game killas!) and the Iowa Hawkeyes (I know you SEC peeps loved how Iowa spanked GT in the bowl last year)

sure, the days of Big Ten dominance came and went via the Michigan Wolverines not competing with the Buckeyes anymore, annually, for the Big Ten Championship

but I don't think you can be so deluded in your drunken SEC love-fest of liking all 20 SEC teams and then believing that the only TRUE Big Ten contender is tOSU

I bet those Wisco farm boys who are perpetually 250+ pounds and solid on O and D line would be pissed at your non-inclusion of them. Wisco is a great team that also always has like 2 NFL-ready RBs every season popping up more times than SEC/NCAA infractions

even Iowa, which yeah, struggles to ever beat the Buckeyes; still has a team that never really looses in the BCS or other minor bowl games

I agree with you in saying that Ohio State is the best in the Big Ten, but even our cellar-dwellers are pretty good

for example of this, just look at how Northwestern almost beat your Auburn Tigers in the bowl game last year, who you backed voraciously outta nowhere 

even Michigan State fields a solid team once every couple years

I agree, up and down the conference is no SEC, but I do believe that in this years' bowl games, the SEC had it made on NY day with having Miss State and FLA playing some pretty weak teams


----------



## Pander Bear

> the SEC had it made on NY day with having Miss State and FLA playing some pretty weak teams



We're talking about a florida squad that was absolutely awful to watch all year, fielding a QB who is mismatched to their offense. We're also talking about mississippi state team that hasn't been ranked this high since 1998-- the last year they won a divisional title. If UGA played michigan and utterly wrecked them, what adjectives would you use to describe the 7-6 dawgs? "Powerhouse"?



> for example of this, just look at how Northwestern almost beat your Auburn Tigers in the bowl game last year, who you backed voraciously outta nowhere


 Any given sunday et cetera et cetera. This was an auburn squad that went 5-7 the previous year, iirc. That's a little bit more believable, isn't it. Do you mean to imply that there's pairty between the bottom of the Big Ten and this years Auburn team?



> even Iowa, which yeah, struggles to ever beat the Buckeyes; still has a team that never really looses in the BCS or other minor bowl games


 I like Iowa... mostly because its so odd to see so many white people playing a sport without horses or ice.



> but I don't think you can be so deluded in your drunken SEC love-fest of liking all *20* SEC teams and then believing that the only TRUE Big Ten contender is tOSU


 You truly are from the conference that can't count, aren;t you. 

The record books regarding your conference bear my position out. If your conference was competitive, there is NO WAY your team could win 5 straight conference championships.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> True, but I think that if you give a player a full ride and he doesn't pan out, that is the coaches fault for mis-grading him when he was recruiting him. You shouldn't punish the player for that.
> 
> But I guess that's the difference between institutions that understand  what higher learning is supposed to be and what it isn't supposed to be. The SEC is the only conference that does this, so I really don't think all the other conferences are screwing it up and the SEC are saints.
> 
> You shouldn't give a kid a scholarship only to take it away because you, the coach, (lookin at u saban) misjudged what kind of player he was going to be. That's completely fucked.



To play devil's advocate, it's common practice to let have a Sr. riding the pine, because they couldn't get past 2nd string in other conferences...the coaches that are winning know you can't do that.  If a player doesn't pan out by the second year, you need that roster space to be training another freshman for later on.  There's loyalty, there's keeping your word....but then there's keeping your job, which takes winning games, which means you can't give a guy a scholly if he isn't helping you win.

Taking the Little10+2 as an example, they are very 'family' and big hearted and while rivalry games are must win games, your willing to keep someone like Rudy Rudiger on the team if he's a good kid, just not good enough to play.  You can't keep to many of those charity cases, so you don't take so many gambles, and some of the guys grade out as players...others quit and go academic (since that may be what they were at the school for anyway), or they give their darnest on the scout team to help the real players be better (their way of helping the school, of earning a scholarship).

In the SEC, if you have a bad record two seasons in a row, or two out of three, you're out regardless of what you've given to the program (C'ya, Fulmer!), so coaches don't have space for charity case kids.  Every crop you are bringing in has to be pushing your upperclassmen for playing time, and at the same time earning his place on the roster next year.  Shit or get off the pot, because that's what the coach is told...and it rolls downhill.

I think the SEC, having pushed it's coaching salaries to the sky, and raising the expectations equally out of reach, have fed that environment - win or make way for someone who can, whether you are a coach or a player.

In the Little10+2, or PAC10, or Big12-2 type areas, where the big school is the only school, you have a lot of kids growing up always wanting to be a Buckeye, a Longhorn, a Trojan - and many of them are 2nd or 3rd generation students, if not athletes, of that school.  There's a family tie in, there's that :gasp: tradition.  In the SEC, there isn't that much anymore.  Kids want to go where they can get ready for the pro's, and they'll go to any school that can give them the best chance to do that.  There is a lot of raiding of one another's back yard for talent - it isn't for school loyalty, it's for who can help me win (in the coaches eyes), and who can help me go pro (in the player's eyes).

I was surprised to read about Carlos Dunlap, who went pro from the Gators as a junior, is back in school finishing his degree.  Yeah, the NCAA has rules about graduation rates, but I believe (without looking up stats) that the SEC, and schools like FSU, MIA, etc are churning players thru the classes and losing them to 'turning pro' at a higher rate than other more school rich, 'character building' schools like tOSU, BC, ND, etc.  Those schools get kids who value the school and the education AS WELL AS getting to play for them.  SEC looks for kids who can win, and if you get a degree....that's on you, you've got the chance, and if you decide instead to go pro, well we both got what we were after didn't we?  That is not to say we have more players actually making it in the pros, just more that think they can, and therefore they use our programs to get there, forget the academics.  Along with another 'look this up', I wonder what the average salary, or job in general, is for athletes from non-SEC schools who don't make it in the pros vs those from SEC schools.  I'll be their degrees mean a lot more, in part because they earned them and finished the degree in most cases 

Damn.  I didn't expect to get up on that soapbox.  Sorry.




axl blaze said:


> [damn we're good]
> 
> and it's our fault that nobody can beat us? [weak competition doesn't lessen our awesomeness, we'd beat anyone if they'd play us..._except for all those ooc games we seem to lose_]
> 
> I fail to see your logic; we can't help being the best and beating the best (as our best in CFB BCS win record shows)
> 
> plus, the Big Ten is making strides in bettering their conference. the fact of the matter, thanks to ESPN and the Big Ten Network, is that we are trying to add solid teams to our conference (like Nebraska next year) [okay, we are beating up on Sister Mary's school for the Blind, but we're bringing in someone to fix this...wait, did I just admit our conference is weak?]
> 
> the SEC is damn good, but there is a lot of shiestiness that is synonymous with that conference. just look at GT leaving and all the reports in the media
> 
> you can't fault tOSU for winning all the time, in this fractured system of BCS beauty pageantry - all a team can do is beat who they are up against



You are aware, I hope, that GT left back in '64.  It's had 56 yrs of evolution in the SEC since then, some good (money, money, MONEY!), some bad (...8)....no comment)



Kenickie said:


> no, but i think it's a problem when you say you are the best and have no real threats in your conference (as you said) when to be the best in the SEC there are serious programs you have to beat. is that a BCS problem? maybe. but perhaps the big ten just sucks, and to be the best of a shitty conference ain't that awesome.



Backing up this statement by K, being the biggest bully of the elementary school playground doesn't mean a lot to the high school kids.  When you are playing grown up nearly every week, coming back with the bloody knuckles and broken teeth to prove it ever Saturday, win or lose....then you can talk to us about being tough.


Even then, I don't think you'll have enough to buy the best players coaches, like we do...because you conferences won't shell out that kind of money and fire the guy a few months later.  You aren't that crazy - you actually care about the coaches and players.  Therefore, you can't compete with is


----------



## Kenickie

:D axl's boss just told him to go back to elementary school


----------



## Pegasus

Alabama #16 in the BCS final standings?  Oh man...  They are my team and all, but damn, they belong in the top 5 for sure.

Re: SEC vs. Big Ten, SEC certainly has an advantage, especially in the west.  The Big Ten has amazing potential with these new teams and if teams like Michigan and Penn State start playing up to their program's potential (which seems to have been lost to a degree)...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

If it's any consolation, the AP and USAToday has them 10 and 11 respectively, it's just the final BCS poll where they drop to 16 - mostly due to having 3 losses (each one hurts quite a bit, even it they were all to top 20 teams).

I don't see Penn State ever being more than it has been for the last few years as long as JoePa is there.  It's been essentially the same program for the past 10 yrs, with one great year and some bad ones, but it just can't rise to being a national power.  Maybe a top tier Little10+2 team, pulling upsets once in awhile and finishing with 9-10 win seasons, but not a top 10 team nationally other than the occasional blip in rankings just before a loss.

Michigan?  Maybe.  A lot depends on what the new new coach does with the talent he's got.  For now I see tOSU sitting atop again, pretty much alone.  IOWA remains a close second, and MSU will flare up now and then.  There's a lot of hope pinned to bringing in NEB and the conference championship game, but I think it will take awhile of having top 10 teams in that championship game before the league starts wearing off the tarnish it currently has.  But that's just my opinion.

It'll be interesting to see how the PAC10 goes for the coming years, with USC struggling to come back (I give Kiffin maybe 2 more years), and Oregon standing on top for awhile.  UCLA lost Chow, so I'm not sure they can continue the climb some fans (lapdawg) claim will occur each year...and doesn't actually materialize.  The question will be who else in the PAC10 will step up and help the conference?

Likewise, the Big12-2 is sinking on the Titanic Texas Ship.  OU will remain as they are, the other team in conference, and while TX is down OU will be THE team in the conference.  I just don't see the TX staying down for long, and none of the remaining teams able to mount a sustainable challenge within the conference.

Big Easy?  No future.  Take away their BCS bid.

ACC?  I'm begging for FSU and MIA to step up and make it no longer the VT show   I've got more faith in FSU than MIA at this point, based primarily on commitments, talent, and coaching.

SEC?  Right now I'd bet the east will be a run between some B-level teams like USCe and TN, possible UGA gets their shit together.  But none of the east teams will be top 10.  It'll be the West again next year.  Probably LSU, maybe AL.  AU will make some noise but won't sustain losing Cam and Fairly.  MSU will continue to climb well above their previous accomplishments, but they are a good 5 yrs from challenging for the West (case in point, see Spurrier's Gamecocks).

I see a down year coming next year.  Maybe it's a good shot for tOSU to get back into the NC (if they get thru the first 5 games).  Maybe ORE will see them there, maybe Oklahoma.  Smaller chance, IMO, to see a return of an SEC team.


----------



## Pander Bear

smotpoker said:


> You shouldn't give a kid a scholarship only to take it away because you, the coach, (lookin at u saban) misjudged what kind of player he was going to be. That's completely fucked.



Should it matter if that is made explicit to the kid when he signs? It changes things, IMO.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/andy_staples/01/24/oversigning/index.html



> Give Saban credit. At least he tells recruits they might get cut to clear space for newer signees. When the Myrtle Beach (S.C.) Sun-News interviewed seven participants in the Offense-Defense Bowl about the topic of the one-year, renewable scholarship, only one, Alabama commitment Christion Jones, knew his scholarship had to be renewed annually. "Coach Saban told me it's a one-year scholarship you have to work for," Jones told the paper. "Some coaches don't tell some kids. Some kids have to find out the hard way."



Honestly, and this is coming from someone who roots for a team that, I'm told by you, doesn't oversign (right?), Saban's deal seems like a fair one. Academic scholarships come with strings attached, why shouldn't athletic ones?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^That was a pretty good article.  I was unaware of the self regulation the Little10+2 had instituted so long ago, but it makes sense with the sense of fairness they tend to exude, and cry about others not having.  I suppose others would call it 'class'.

It's funny, too, that of the seven asked, only the ALA recruit knew - and he was informed by Saban.  Interesting.


----------



## axl blaze

what do you SEC hand-jobbers think will be the team to beat this year?

I also think that the SEC East was such a joke this year. that had to be the worst showing the SEC East ever had in CFB history; seriously some borderline hilarity

do you think the SEC East will get its act together - or the SEC West will continue to be the only SEC sub-division that matters?

(man it really sucks that the only thing I can talk about in my CFB forum is the SEC. it's like the only thing you Southern thickies wan't to talk about, even if the team you support is bad. but oh well, I will take SEC discussion over not talking about CFB any day. just wish you would peak your heads over the Mason-Dixon for once)

I think that is tOSU was in the SEC this next year, they would easily win the conference (Buckeyes suspensions included, because we all know what cupcakes the SEC schedules for OOC games )


----------



## ChickenScratch

the university of tennessee is going to win the national championship next year, axl.


----------



## axl blaze

hehehe


----------



## Pander Bear

here axl: I think that tOSU has the easiest walk to the NC this coming season, and the best shot to win it all of any team I can think of. You might see the Sooners there, or Bama.

As for the SEC East-- I think its Tennessee's to lose. USCe can't be relied upon to win more than one big game.


----------



## axl blaze

I agree with tOSU sentiments, PB, but I am wary

first off, it's easy for me to think this every year (and it sucks coming one game short in the regular season)

however, the biggest fear of mine is going to be how the Buckeyes fair against Miami and Michigan State. I don't think Miami will be as much as a challenge as I am making them out to be in my head, but you never know (it hurts even more that the game is in Florida)

Sparty isn't going to be as good as they were last year; but they scare me because they upset perhaps the Greatest tOSU team of all time in 1998 - where the Buckeyes should have won and should have been destined to raep in the National Championship; but couldn't due to Sparty

these two games are the challenge. I think that if tOSU can overcome the adversity of their star athletes selling their unwanted gear (something PB and I have teh blues over ) - then they should be in the BCS Title Game

I hope they would be against Chokelahoma lol


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I think that is tOSU was in the SEC this next year, they would easily win the conference (Buckeyes suspensions included, because we all know what *cupcakes the SEC schedules for OOC games* )


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Follow up:

Top SEC Out-Of-Conference Matchups For 2011 


> LSU vs Oregon – Sep 3, 2011 – Arlington, TX
> Georga vs Boise State – Sep 3, 2011 – Atlanta, GA
> Alabama at Penn State – Sep 10, 2011
> Arkansas vs Texas A&M – Oct 1, 2011 – Arlington, TX
> Auburn at Clemson – Sep 17, 2011
> Florida vs Florida State – Nov 26, 2011
> 
> Honorable Mentions
> LSU at West Virginia – Sep 24, 2011
> Tennessee vs Cincinnati – Sep 10, 2011




Big 12 Football: Top 10 Non-Conference Games for 2011


> 1. Oklahoma at Florida State
> 2. Texas A&M vs. Arkansas
> 3. Oklahoma State vs. Arizona
> 4. Texas Vs. BYU
> 5. Kansas State at Miami (FL)
> 6. Baylor vs. TCU
> 7. Missouri at Arizona State
> 8. Iowa State at Connecticut
> 9. Kansas at Georgia Tech
> 10. Texas Tech vs. Nevada



Couldn't find for other conferences (I understand Little10+2 is and a few PAC12 teams are still filling them in?)

Related reading:
College Football Predictions: The 25 Most Exciting Games of 2011 (bolded listing ooc games)


> *1. Oregon Vs. LSU**
> 2. Oregon at Stanford
> *3. Nevada at Oregon
> 4. TCU at Boise State*
> 5. Alabama at Auburn
> 6. Oklahoma Vs. Texas*
> *7. Nevada at Boise State
> 8. Oklahoma at Florida State*
> 9. LSU at Alabama
> 10. Wisconsin at Ohio State
> 11. Ohio State at Nebraska
> 12. Michigan State at Ohio State
> 13. Texas at Texas A&M
> 14. Oklahoma State at Texas A&M
> *15. Boise State Vs Georgia*
> 16. Ohio State at Miami
> 17. Arizona at Oklahoma State*
> 18. Kansas State at Missouri
> 19. Alabama at Penn State
> *20. Arkansas Vs. Texas A&M**
> 21. Stanford at USC
> 22. Mississippi State at Auburn
> 23. Connecticut at West Virginia
> *24. San Diego State at Michigan
> 25. USC at Notre Dame*



Why is tOSU @ MIA the only Little10+2 game listed here?  Oops, correction - I see MICH hosts SDSU 8)  ORE and BSU have as many, or more, on the list as the Little10+2.  3 SEC ooc games listed?

We'll just skip past the 'in conference' games of note, since there are 4 SEC listings, and only 3 for the Little10+2 (all of which focus on tOSU....wait, so tOSU is carrying the Little 10+2 for both OOC and in-conference strength? )


----------



## ChickenScratch

i like when the MAC pW3nz the Big 10.

http://www.scoresreport.com/2011/01/25/the-mac-will-be-well-represented-at-this-year’s-super-bowl/

The MAC will be well represented at this year’s Super Bowl

Posted by Anthony Stalter (01/25/2011 @ 1:44 pm)


KEVIN DIETSCH/UPI/Fotoglif
Quick, name the conference that will have the second most representatives at this year’s Super Bowl. 

The MAC? Damn. You read the title didn’t you? You little title reader, you…

That’s right, the MAC, with its 15 players, is second only to the SEC (18) in terms of representatives at Super Bowl XLV. According to Mt. Pleasant Morning Sun writer and fellow TSR contributor Drew Ellis, the Packers have nine former MAC players on their roster, including Central Michigan’s Cullen Jenkins, Frank Zombo and Josh Gordy, Western Michigan’s Greg Jennings, Buffalo running back James Starks, Miami of Ohio’s Tom Crabtree, offensive lineman T.J. Lang of Eastern Michigan, safety Atari Bigby of Central Florida and linebacker Diyral Briggs of Bowling Green.

Of course, the most recognizable name to come out of the MAC is Steelers’ quarterback Ben Roethlisberger, who played at Miami. Pittsburgh also rosters former MAC players Antonio Brown (CMU), linebacker James Harrison (Kent State), quarterbacks Charlie Batch (Eastern Michigan) and Byron Leftwich (Marshall), as well kicker Shaun Suisham (BGSU). 

According to a former MAC player, it is the constant disrespect the conference gets on a national stage that could lead to the players succeeding in the NFL.

“It really speaks volumes about the conference,” former CMU quarterback and teammate of Zombo, Brown, and Gordy, Brian Brunner, said. “This conference used to be know for being a quarterback-conference, but it has really become much more. National pundits may dog the MAC but when you see numbers like these you realize that a lot of MAC players that get a chance to play in the NFL, they come into the league with a chip on their shoulder and they are going work hard and push themselves and prove they belong.”

Obviously the number of players that represent a conference in the Super Bowl doesn’t reflect its status in college football. I hardly doubt we’ll hear anyone campaign for Northern Illinois to play in next year’s BCS title game if the Huskies go 11-0 and the MAC won’t suddenly be viewed as an elite conference.

But it’s nevertheless interesting to see that the little ol’ MAC – not the Big 12, Big Ten or ACC – has only three fewer players at this year’s title game than the SEC. It just goes to show you that talent is talent.


----------



## Kenickie

> LSU vs Oregon – Sep 3, 2011 – Arlington, TX
> Georgia vs Boise State – Sep 3, 2011 – Atlanta, GA



here's to hoping that LSU wins and we go see the Boise one.

christ where the fuck is the warm weather? i'm dying here.


----------



## axl blaze

CS, I think you are stretching the truth a little bit on that MAC VS Big 10/ACC/Big East point, there

but, you do bring up a good point in that the MAC players are heavily represented in this wonderful Steelers team and in the SB

take in account most of the MAC teams are in Ohio as well. Big Ben is from Miami (Oh) and James "Silverback" Harrison is from Akron (as is Josh Cribbs)

the MAC might not bring it like our conferences do every year, but they still have two-three gifted athletes that can bring it to the NFL every year


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> CS, I think you are stretching the truth a little bit on that MAC VS Big 10/ACC/Big East point, there
> 
> but, you do bring up a good point in that the MAC players are heavily represented in this wonderful Steelers team and in the SB
> 
> take in account most of the MAC teams are in Ohio as well. Big Ben is from Miami (Oh) and James "Silverback" Harrison is from Akron (as is Josh Cribbs)
> 
> the MAC might not bring it like our conferences do every year, but they still have two-three gifted athletes that can bring it to the NFL every year



in other words MAC>Big 10


----------



## Pander Bear

pretty much.. axl why do you make it so easy/imperative to pile on top of your posts.


----------



## Kenickie

maybe he's somehow trolling us, babe.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

REPORT him


----------



## axl blaze

hey, I'm just lubricating discussion

it's what I'm here for


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I'm excited about next year.. my Sooners have a hell of a class coming in, and 17 returning starters.  This year had a good if somewhat boring end for us.  I like where we are headed going in to next year.  Here is to hoping the injury bug stays far away, and that FSU can't get its shit together in order to attempt revenge for the walloping we gave them last season.  I tried out that ESPN-U thing, and got to loan out a projector during some great bowl games.  While not perfect of perfect quality, the 15 euro for a month thing during a key stretch of games isn't a bad deal.  Wish I could contribute more discussion during the season, but I am fucking swamped with my study.  Anyways, I already can't wait until kick off!!  BOOMER SOONER!

Oh and axl..here is to seeing your Buckeyes in the NC.  We have had a rotten stretch of bowl games, but our mentality, preparation, and most importantly defense have all gotten better.  Our defense is mentally more tough than it has been in years, where I felt in the past that our D did not come to play, and simply gave up.  I would advise caution about what you wish for .


----------



## axl blaze

hey man, I'm glad all is well in Germany and I've always been impressed with how seriously you take your studies. if only...

anyways, Oklahoma did have a good year, a far better year than I expected them to

an tOSU VS Okla NC Game would be probably what's going to happen next year, although I would like to see an SEC team (first time I've ever said that one, lol)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Anyone else watching the Senior Bowl? ....The South Squad has the best NFL Talent? 

LOL I could throw better than Christian Ponder, if people think Locker wont be a first rounder, go watch this game, Ponder wont be a 7th rounder in comparision

And to think i was hyping him up as a 2nd rounder before this game

EDIT- He improved vastly as the game went on , and looked halfway decent, I dunno if I could take Ponder in the first rd, but he might be worth looking at after that. The seniors all look like weak QB's, and questions over Gabbert and Kim Newton and Mallet means this might be shapig up to be a weak class.Shame Luck didnt come out.

Any team that want  a QB would be better off dropping a first to trade for Kolb, as Vick is gonna be franchised.


----------



## axl blaze

I think the State of Oh Hai Oh has teh best talent imo lol


----------



## smotpoker

Just found a very good article on oversigning.

http://www.790thezone.com/Blog/bax/blogentry.aspx?BlogEntryID=10198940

If there are any UGA fans here, how do you feel about this? Would you rather see UGA join the oversigning schools or see the NCAA grow come balls and end this action committed by Bama, Ole Miss, etc?


----------



## Pander Bear

> Now, I’m sure a lot of people are reading this and thinking that I’m just a sour Big Ten guy who is annoyed that the SEC is so good at football. And in all honesty, I’m no fan of the SEC.



I'm glad that qualifier made it in there, as its pretty unbearable to watch this guy piss and moan.



> While we all know that the coaching staff is at least partly to blame for UGA’s struggles the last two seasons, could it also be because the rest of the league has significantly more depth to work with due to their unprincipled roster manipulations?



Anybody who actually _followed_ SEC football this past year knows UGA's problems weren't due to comparative lack of depth. Its always nice to read about your team, even under these circumstances, but I think he's grasping at straws.



> When players are cut to make space, it isn’t amateur athletics anymore -- its pro sports. While I’ve repeatedly complained about the NCAA’s stodgy position on everything from jersey sales to maintaining "amateur" status, this is one rule that makes iron-clad sense.


 Its stupid to think that college football is an "amateur sport". As I've said before, I have no problem with oversigning and revoking scholarships provided its done out in the open, which it is. If I was a signee at, say, Ole Miss, it would be at the fore of my mind-- knowing who else is in the recruiting class, knowing what my likely options are in the event that I'm cut, knowing who else is more desirable than me, knowing how many people coach had signed. You don't end up "out on the street" when you lose your football scholarship, either.

As for Richt and his behavior, I honestly don't care either way. If a program like Florida can win 2 of the last 5 coach's trophies without oversigning, then its not quite the advantage your hatchetman makes it out to be.


----------



## ChickenScratch

hello losers and faggots.

today is a big day.

tennessee is killing it.  just picked up a 5 star and we've signed 12 four stars.

BOOYA!


----------



## Pander Bear

and, as usual, UGA's is better 






I'm glad we're keeping this thread going... run it all the way to September!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Dear Pander,

http://247sports.com/Recruit/Maurice-Couch-175

Love,

Derek Dooley


----------



## Pander Bear

yeah yeah


----------



## axl blaze

ya'll got nothin. the next QB tOSU is going to sign might make TP actually look slow

and he might have to prove it early, due to the draconian NCAA suspensions


----------



## Kenickie

of the top 15 players (minus #1 & #3 cuz they ain't anywhere) from ESPN's 150, the SEC snagged numbers: 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, and 13. 

i think next year SEC will do alright

lol @ tOSU recruit getting arrested in Cleveland for molesting girls


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Three years ago Miami, Texas, Florida, Clemson, and Notre Dame all had top classes (where they ranked would all depend on who you asked, but all were in the top 5 everywhere). How much success have these programs had with those players?

On the other hand, look at Oregon and Auburn. Both programs had shit recruiting rankings before this season. 

The whole process is so meaningless and unpredictable that it is hardly tolerable for me to follow anymore. I liked the Miami Northwestern story from 2008, but of the 8 or 9 "sure things" Miami took from that school, only Sean Spence and Brandon Washington have been any good.


----------



## Pander Bear

3 said:


> My team had a really shitty signing day, and our prospects look pretty grim



Oh, hey 3,4! Glad you could join us.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> Oh, hey 3,4! Glad you could join us.



Shitty timing by myself, I suppose?

But seriously, look at my comments from last year or so, I was disillusioned with following the entire recruiting process when Miami still had a top 10 class, was coming off a 9-3 season, and the future with Randy Shannon looked oh-so-bright. 

I promise you I am not being at all bitter with this post. I don't even think Miami's class was that awful, considering the circumstances. 


Anyways, since you guys know I have an opinion on everything, I have to touch on the over signing issue. Nothing is wrong with it. As long as you make sure the kids you move out of your school land on their feet (Memphis takes all of the Miami rejects), then there is no issue. Student Athletes are not offered a 4 year scholarship. The scholarship has to be renewed every year. Therefore, it is well within a schools rights to send a player packing in order to make space for a better player.

This does not always work out so well for the school. Miami made some extra space for a big time prospect last recruiting season (Seantrel Henderson) by giving the boot to Thearon Collier, who was one of the teams most sure handed wide receivers. While Seantrel is undoubtedly better than Collier, it was still a regrettable move because with the loss of tight end Jimmy Graham to the NFL, Miami only had one sure-handed receiver left in Leonard Hankerson. 

And the article was laughable. I don't even think that guy understands what over signing is. You round off your 25 kids over a two or 3 year period, so having a 33 athlete class is nothing spectacularly immoral. And you all know how much I hate LSU for their cheating ways. So for me to defend them for something, they have to be fucking right. 

I'm pretty sure Ohio State has their own ways of doing it as well. There is no way to win in college football by being 100% ethical. There should be some rules that are heavily enforced, such as paying players to go to one's school. And there should be some things that are watched, or at least more reported by the mainstream media, such as these extremes of dishonesty that some coaches use when trying to sway a player to their particular school (the reason I hated Meyer so much was because of his underhanded tactics with this. The dude was such a fucking prick). 

Anyways, I had didn't have shit to do today so I watched a little ESPNU. It was funny to see Randy Shannon and Urban Meyer both sitting next to each other.


----------



## axl blaze

when it comes to sports on the college or professional level I now throw ethics out the window. so many teams are doing so many wrong things, so many players are absolute ass-hats, that it's just foolish to judge them anymore

but an absolute will always be if your team has great high school prospects, they will have a great state-ran program. see: Ohio, Texas, Florida, etc

however, some schools have some pretty good HS talent, like Georgia - but they can get swept away by offers from nearer more successful schools like Florida

I don't take much into account the national rankings for recruiting... unless the player is SUPER hyped (like Terrelle Pryor, Tim Tebow, Colt McCoy, etc)

a lot changes physically and mentally from a young man going to HS to college, as I'm sure ya'll know


----------



## smotpoker

Axl, you are cool with oversigning? Really? Man I thought of all people you would have an issue with that! I think you're caving in to the Southern stench in this thread my friend!

I guess cheating is cool with some people, sorry don't agree with that. And ftr no one in the Big 10 oversigns, it's heavily looked down on in the conference. It's unethical to do. You can check the oversigning cup if you don't believe me.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TheLoveBandit said:


> ^^That was a pretty good article.  I was unaware of the self regulation the Little10+2 had instituted so long ago, but it makes sense with the sense of fairness they tend to exude, and cry about others not having.  I suppose others would call it 'class'.
> 
> It's funny, too, that of the seven asked, only the ALA recruit knew - and he was informed by Saban.  Interesting.



More than "looked down on" in the Little10+2, they instituted their own conference rules to not allow it.

Though, so did the SEC, and we see how well it's been enforced 



+++++++++++++++++

If this thread slows down...we can restart it with making fun of "Leaders and Legends" and come up with some better names   This thread will.not.die.


----------



## Pander Bear

AIDS and CANCER


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> AIDS and CANCER



lulz.


----------



## Pander Bear

CS, will you give smotpoker another conniption fit and say that oversigning is totally cool, even though your team doesn't do it?


----------



## ChickenScratch

honestly, i really don't even read the back and fourth about that topic.  i could really care less.


----------



## smotpoker

Kenickie said:


> of the top 15 players (minus #1 & #3 cuz they ain't anywhere) from ESPN's 150, the SEC snagged numbers: 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, and 13.
> 
> i think next year SEC will do alright
> 
> lol @ tOSU recruit getting arrested in Cleveland for molesting girls




All charged have been dropped against him <snip>


----------



## ChickenScratch

he mad, cuz nobody wanna be losers and legwarmers

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recruiting/teamrank/2011/all/all

#1 Alabama 
#2 Florida State 
#3 Texas 
#4 USC 
#5 Georgia 
#6 LSU 
#7 Auburn 
#8 Clemson 
#9 Oregon 
#10 Notre Dame


----------



## Pander Bear

USC's signing day showing is pretty impressive, considering the sanctions they're still looking at.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> All charged have been dropped against him, but nice try bitch.



They weren't when she posted that.  Try to maintain context


----------



## axl blaze

*smotpoker *- you need to chill. I know things get pretty heated here, because we're all passionate CFB fans - but amid our vehement discussion, it is imperative that we don't cross the line and personally insult our peers on this site

are you trying to go for a Temp Ban, here? because the Admins don't take kindly to us BLers insulting mods with such despicable language 

now.... since we have gotten that bullshit out of the way...



ChickenScratch said:


> he mad, cuz nobody wanna be losers and legwarmers
> 
> #1 Alabama
> #2 Florida State
> #3 Texas
> #4 USC
> #5 Georgia
> #6 LSU
> #7 Auburn
> #8 Clemson
> #9 Oregon
> #10 Notre Dame



you guys take into account the ranked recruiting systems far too much. *examples*: tOSU is always mid to higher in the pack, but they have been never-ceasing victors in the Big Ten and have the most BCS wins in the past decade

*another example*: Notre Dame always gets a great recruiting class, and WTF have they done in this decade? remember how highly-heralded QB Jimmy Clausen was??
*
last example*: even the middle-of-the-pack SEC teams get some NFL-ready recruits. but they don't cash in on many conference or out-of-conference victories (think of Tennessee)

what ya'll need to take into account for CFB is _coaching_. on the college stage of football, coaching factors in for a lot of a team's success. sure, your team might have the ballyhoo'd athletes, but if your coach can't coach worth shit, then you are going to lose more games than you want (think of UGA lately)

I apologize for the rant - but I am so sick and tired of the media and my own sports forum getting e-boners over ambiguous, banal, bias, and idiosyncratic rankings of high school athletes


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> I apologize for the rant - but I am so sick and tired of the media and my own sports forum getting e-boners over ambiguous, banal, bias, and idiosyncratic rankings of high school athletes



i agree, but it's recruiting season.  this is really all we have to talk about unless you have some n00ds of lane kiffin's wife or something.


----------



## Pander Bear

lane kiffin is a heterosexual?


----------



## axl blaze

he comes of straight AFAIK

meaning the opposite of Pete "Gay Bar" Carrol; with his coaching style as a combo of strong and hairy chest-thumping hype and New Age faggotry


----------



## The Liberal Media

Pander Bear said:


> USC's signing day showing is pretty impressive, considering the sanctions they're still looking at.



It was, considering 99% of those Southern Momma's boyz dont even consider a school outside a bordering state.

Joe McKnight was the last guy i remember for whom USC came into the dirty South and swayed with the promise of an actual college education and life in a civilised city.

Stanford have an amazing QB depth chart now

Andrew Luck
Josh Nunes
Brett Nottingham

And to top it off they got Evan Crower this year.  http://www.calihighsports.com/articles/81


----------



## axl blaze

on the topic of big deal recruits signing with big name footbaw institutions...

*LSU seems to think that they have signed the next Cam Newton in Zach Mettenberger: *



> LSU will enter 2011 with some great expectations, even if senior Jordan Jefferson is considered a question mark. That's where Zach Mettenberger comes in. He's a 6-foot-5, 245-pound quarterback from Butler County CC in El Dorado, Kan., who already has signed with the Tigers and will go through spring practice. Mettenberger, who began his career at Georgia in the same signing class as Aaron Murray, is the highest-ranked JC quarterback in the nation. LSU certainly wouldn't mind if he had the same type of impact as the No. 1 JC quarterback in the nation in 2010. That, of course, was Cameron Newton, who also began his career at an SEC East school (Florida) before moving on to a JC and signing with an SEC West school.
> 
> Read more: http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_...wton-effect-at-lsu?xid=Fanhouse#ixzz1DA1qEACE


----------



## Pegasus

^LSU should stick to dual threat QBs, IMO.  Why is this guy being compared to Cam Newton if he's not even a scrambler?

Also, Virginia has a better recruiting class than Virginia Tech?!


----------



## Pander Bear

he's an NFL-style QB in the model of UGA's recent recruits at that position. I don't know if LSU's offense is suited to his talents, though. WHY is this thread falling off the first page while people talk about superbowl commercials??!






way to go UVA.


----------



## ChickenScratch

because big 10 homers get all huwurty feeewing'd when we talk recruiting and because i wanna talk about golf?


----------



## Pander Bear

fuck that mess ima talk some footbaw


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Way to reprazent, FLA!!!  Now, to get the rest of our SEC bretheren to hold up their end of the Fulmer Cup.


Oh, and for grins - FLA signed two top QB prospects (figure one may redshirt, and eventually one will switch positions or wash out, but we'll see).  Still, all the jokes about why we got 2 more QBs this year - how many can play at once?  Well, on the fan sites, we realized FLA plays with 3 at once = one to block at tight end, one to call the play, and one to focus on catching an errant snap.  But as long as we get all our best players on the field and they grade out as champions (running joke last year amongst FL fans)...we're good!

LOL, also an article today about our OC (Addazzio) who went to be Temple's HC when we went thru our coaching change.  They were joking about Temple can return to being ... Temple.  How nobody ever gets kicked out of the BigEasy...c'mon, the freakin' big easy!  But Temple did.  And their back to their less than pitiful state with this coaching selection.  The remaining question is if the MAC has ever kicked anyone out for utter suckage....we'll find out.


----------



## Pegasus

Trees at Toomer's Corner poisoned
Associated Press

AUBURN, Ala. -- Auburn University says someone deliberately poisoned trees at Toomer's Corner, where fans have long celebrated big wins and hundreds gathered after the Tigers won the football national championship on Jan. 10.

The university said in a statement Wednesday that a herbicide commonly used to kill trees was applied "in lethal amounts" to the soil around the two trees, and that they likely can't be saved.

Auburn discovered the poisoning after taking soil samples on Jan. 28, a day after a man called a syndicated radio show based in Birmingham saying he had used the herbicide on the trees.

"The weekend after the Iron Bowl, I went to Auburn, Ala., because I live 30 miles away, and I poisoned the Toomer's trees," the caller told The Paul Finebaum Radio Show, saying he was at the Iron Bowl.

Calling himself "Al from Dadeville," he said he used Spike 80DF, also known as tebuthiuron, and the trees "definitely will die." The caller signed off with, "Roll Damn Tide."

Auburn fans traditionally celebrate by using toilet paper to roll the Toomer's Corner trees, which are estimated to be more than 130 years old.

"We will take every step we can to save the Toomer's oaks, which have been the home of countless celebrations and a symbol of the Auburn spirit for generations of Auburn students, fans, alumni and the community," university President Jay Gogue said in a statement.

City police are investigating the incident. The use of Spike 80DF is also governed by state agricultural laws and the Environmental Protection Agency. The university said it doesn't use the herbicide.

"We are assessing the extent of the damage and proceeding as if we have a chance to save the trees," said Gary Keever, an Auburn University professor of horticulture and a member of Auburn's Tree Preservation Committee. "We are also focused on protecting the other trees and shrubs in Samford Park. At this level the impact could be much greater than just the oaks on the corner, as Spike moves through the soil to a wide area."

A small group gathered and rolled the trees Wednesday afternoon.

The soil samples were tested at Mississippi State.

The amount of herbicide detected in four samples ranged from 0.78 parts per million -- described by Auburn as "a very lethal dose" -- to 51 parts per million.

"This herbicide is extremely active and persistent," Keever said. "It's very likely to be in the soil for 3 to 5 years."


Copyright 2011 by The Associated Press

Wow...  What an asshole.


----------



## axl blaze

I must say, I do like the enthusiasm, Pegasus. I can see how this would be a big deal. for every official All-American for tOSU, the school plants a Buckeyes tree in Buckeye Grove. if Michigan or somebody poisoned a couple Buckeyes trees... it would be a huge deal here 



TheLoveBandit said:


> The remaining question is if the MAC has ever kicked anyone out for utter suckage....we'll find out.



the MAC has an excuse; they are a mid-major program. the Big East is a major conference that acts like a mid-major conference (at best). the MAC has shipped off some essential NFL athletes (Josh Cribbs, James Harrison, Ben Roethlisberger), while the Big Easy... not so much

plus didn't the Miami Redhawks almost beat your Gaytors last year?  (lowblow)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

We earned that close game with those beasts on Miami's team.  Nobody gave us that win...we earned it, and our subsequent sucky record.  If it's fact, it ain't a low blow.   We suck(ed). 


Also, I'm not knocking the MAC, just Temple.  And their coaching selection.  As a mid-major, I'd say the MAC would be justified for kicking Temple out for not being worthy.


Here's a question - how many mid-major conferences can you name?  Obviously there is the MAC.  And down south we're familiar with the Sun-Belt conference.  Still...nationally, the MAC is about the only one well recognized.  Says somethin' 'bout 'em, don't it?


----------



## ChickenScratch

pretty pumped about this.  sunday on espn...

http://www.wbir.com/rss/article/157294/2/Chesney-Holloway-discuss-The-Color-Orange


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> Here's a question - how many mid-major conferences can you name?  Obviously there is the MAC.  And down south we're familiar with the Sun-Belt conference.  Still...nationally, the MAC is about the only one well recognized.  Says somethin' 'bout 'em, don't it?



MAC, Sunbelt (thanks to you), and WAC

eh....


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Ah, yes, the WAC and MWC conferences....who can forget those mid-majors.

/raises hand.

Oh!  What about the Big East?  ...


----------



## axl blaze

I was actually thinking about putting the Big Easy on there as a joek too, lol

I know this is a footbaw thread, but their basketball prowess stopped me


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## TheLoveBandit

Wat?  No jorts?  Has he forsaken his alma mater?  Dagnabbit....next thing you know, he'll have Bobby Bowden on the deck sipping beers with him.


----------



## ChickenScratch

well, at least he's rockin a visor and coors orig.


----------



## Pander Bear

great photoshop


----------



## axl blaze

is any surprise that Tennessee might be the most corrupt college program, in both basketball and football??


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Yes.  Didn't think they were smart enough.


----------



## ChickenScratch

WELCOME TO MY NIGHTMARE!!!!!! WELCOME TO MY NNNIIIGGGGTTMMAAARREE


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Keep.thread.alive....

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

College Football and Crime



> Pitt was far from the only school with players who had criminal records. The results of the investigation include some striking revelations. Among them:
> 
> • Seven percent of the players in the preseason Top 25 -- 204 in all (1 of every 14) -- had been charged with or cited for a crime, including dozens of players with multiple arrests.
> 
> • Of the 277 incidents uncovered, nearly 40 percent involved serious offenses, including 56 violent crimes such as assault and battery (25 cases), domestic violence (6), aggravated assault (4), robbery (4) and sex offenses (3). In addition there were 41 charges for property crimes, including burglary and theft and larceny.
> 
> • There were more than 105 drug and alcohol offenses, including DUI, drug possession and intent to distribute cocaine.
> 
> • Race was not a major factor. In the overall sample, 48 percent of the players were black and 44.5 percent were white. Sixty percent of the players with a criminal history were black and 38 percent were white.
> 
> • In cases in which the outcome was known, players were guilty or paid some penalty in nearly 60 percent of the 277 total incidents.





		Code:
	

The Top 25
The number of players on each team in the study who were found to have police records
School 		Players charged SI preseason rank
1. Pittsburgh 		22 	16
2. Iowa 		18 	6
2. Arkansas 		18 	23
4. Boise State 		16 	3
4. Penn State 		16 	19
6. Virginia Tech 	13 	10
7. Wisconsin 		9 	11
7. Oklahoma 		9 	12
7. Florida State 	9 	25
10. Miami 		8 	15
11. Ohio State 		7 	2
11. Florida 		7 	7
11. Oregon 		7 	8
11. USC 		7 	17
15. Alabama 		5 	1
15. North Carolina 	5 	13
15. Cincinnati 		5 	18
15. Utah 		5 	22
19. Nebraska 		4 	9
19. Georgia Tech 	4 	14
19. Oregon State 	4 	20
22. LSU 		3 	21
23. Texas 		2 	4
24. Stanford 		1 	24
25. TCU 		0 	5


I found this when wandering away from Colin Cowherd's recent teaser about a top 10 program going down hard very soon for recruiting violations...where thoughts ran immediately to TN (Kiffin and Pearl, with pending NCAA response)...but I didn't get Cowherd's context to mean top 10 'football' team (recent success implied), program (meaning they could be down for now), or program (meaning primary sports of basketball and football and who knows what else).

I think it's TN at first guess, then 4,3 has me thinking it may be LSU....though if I had to place a bet it would be on Cowherd being a waste of bandwidth, more noise without a point.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, TLB on the illegal activity report like always

do ya'll find it weird to always see Penn State in the top ranks for football and basketball? I mean, you don't hear of many problems, and one would think Joe-Pa would instill some old-school respect out of his players

I guess maybe he's too old to do that anymore lol I just wonder why PSU's thuggery isn't more of a known stat in the realm of college sports


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> hahaha, TLB on the illegal activity report like always
> 
> do ya'll find it weird to always see Penn State in the top ranks for football and basketball? I mean, you don't hear of many problems, and one would think Joe-Pa would instill some old-school respect out of his players
> 
> I guess maybe he's too old to do that anymore lol I just wonder why PSU's thuggery isn't more of a known stat in the realm of college sports



I've noticed it, but the media doesn't like to report it. You will see all kinds of bias displayed towards different schools and coaches. Paterno is fucking bullet-proof. He gets the benefit of the doubt despite the fact that his players are constantly running wild, and nobody ever hears about it nationwide. If a Miami player gets arrested for smoking weed, it gets on the ESPN ticker. If a Penn State player beats the living shit out of his girlfriend, you will never hear about it.

It used to be the same way for Florida as well, but eventually that arrest record caught up with them. The sad thing is that as long as Paterno is at Penn State, other schools will be stigmatized while Penn State looks clean as a whistle. 

Although I really don't care that much. As long as Paterno stays at Penn State (or State Penn, lol), they will be irrelevant. Miami's new coach is a pro at recruiting Pennsylvania and New Jersey, perhaps the only two states in the northeast that are somewhat loaded with football talent. 

I think that after a while, you just lose touch. We live in an era where football players are stars before they even get out of high school, with the advent of Rivals and Scout. All of these kids come in with those feelings of invulnerability that most didn't feel till they got to the pros back in JoePa's day. It is tough to handle this attitude, we see coaches struggling with it all over the nation.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> I think it's TN at first guess, then 4,3 has me thinking it may be LSU....though if I had to place a bet it would be on Cowherd being a waste of bandwidth, more noise without a point.



I doubt it is LSU. I wish it was, but with all of the reports other schools gave on Patrick Johnson/Peterson (he was estranged from his father until his recruiting process began, and after his dad secured the money he changed his surname to his dad's instead of his mom's. His little brother, Avery Johnson, is a recruit coming out of the same high school (Pompano Beach/Ely) right now, he committed to LSU the first possible day) I doubt my day will come. I really want to see it happen. 

Right now people are pointing at Oregon, but I believe those rumors (internet speculation BS) to be unsubstantiated. Oregon is a relatively educated guess, because they have a shady friend who runs one of those camps that gives kids the exposure they need to become 5 stars, and stories have been coming out through semi-legitimate media that he has a history of pushing kids to wherever Chip Kelley is coaching. I don't know if any of this is true. It's mostly speculation. 

If the NCAA is having trouble with the Newton scandal, then I doubt they will nail LSU anytime soon. I was optimistic that they would finally clean the dirt out of college football for a period of time, but I now see they are the same incompetent fucks who took 5 years to deliberate on Reggie Bush, and gave USC way more sanctions than they deserved considering the circumstances. 

The NCAA needs to focus on schools that pay players to go there (Auburn and LSU so far, probably the entire SEC aside from Florida and Vandy), not on these agents (USC) (UNC is a more serious situation, when word gets out that an assistant coach at a school will get you an early payday, it brings an unfair competitive advantage) and kids using their celebrity to make a few bucks on the side and get tattoos (OSU). 

Although I believe I will feel a little conflicted about my school with Golden in there. He seems like a class act, but considering most of the south east seems to be paying kids to come to their school, I think there is a possibility Miami may go down that road. All a major program has to do is say word and the boosters will go wild with gifts for the kids. I think there is a possibility that Meyer finally caved in to this in his final recruiting year, where he retired for a bit and it was obvious he wouldn't be around much longer, yet he managed to secure the best class in the country. I must stipulate that this is pure speculation on my part, whereas when I speak of the Patrick Peterson situation at LSU, it is a fact from a reliable source. 

I could see why the coaching staff lost their minds when they lost Peterson. He looks like he may be the best corner to come into the NFL ever. 220lbs with 4.3 speed, ball skills like an animal and the ability to make plays on special teams to boot. It really is no wonder I heard things I wasn't supposed to hear at that time.


----------



## Pander Bear

Bush got a 100K paid internship at a sports marketing firm, you don't think that deal was contingent on playing for a top tier school in southern california?

And florida doesn't pay athletes to play there? UF just wins wars for players like cam newton by entering a bid of zero dollars?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Not every school does it. Really. 

It is impossible to do without getting caught at Miami, yet we pulled in the number 1 class in the nation a few years ago, and get 5 stars almost every year. Kids get sold on the fact that they will make it to the pros and the payoff will be greater for them later on. Plus, as I said way before Newton, a kid taking cash usually stems from a father or other negative influence holding out their hand. 

I hate Florida with all of my heart and I wish I could say for a fact that they pay players, but everything I have heard says otherwise. I could speculate all I want about Meyer's last year, but I lost contact with the guy who told me about the Peterson thing (he's a friend of a family member who I do not see much of), and therefore have nothing but my own intuition and a bunch of most-likely-bullshit-internet-rumors that I would love to believe but can't in good faith repeat as truth to say that Florida cheats in that way.

Florida definitely had their own ways of doing it, with Meyer's tactic of lying about everything possible and blowing kids egos up beyond control just to get them there (all of which is perfectly legal) being the worst of it. I consider that worse than paying players, morally, but nothing can be done about it.


----------



## axl blaze

more proof that college football is a cess-pool of illegal activity, with the coming to light of Oregon paying an "athletic trainer" thousands to land a top recruit...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

...c'mon, buck-eye fans, did you know this was coming?

Tressel knew of gear scheme last April


> Ohio State coach Jim Tressel was informed that several Buckeyes players were selling memorabilia more than eight months before the school claims it was made aware of the scheme, a two-month Yahoo! Sports investigation has found.
> 
> ...
> 
> According to a source, a concerned party reached out to Tressel last April, alerting the coach that memorabilia transactions had taken place between Rife and a handful of Buckeyes players, including Pryor. The selling of items violates NCAA eligibility rules. The source said Tressel was troubled by the information, and the coach indicated that he would investigate the matter and take appropriate action.
> 
> Whether the coach initiated an investigation of the accusation is unclear, but all five players remained on the field in the coming months, playing out the 2010 regular season.
> 
> ...



The article goes on, in obvious flaming of fire fashion, to list contract details such that Tressel _could_ be fired, and the school _could_ be forced to vacate wins from 2010 for ineligible players, but I'm pretty confident none of us expect anything of the sort to occur.  In fact, I doubt anything comes of this obviously inflammatory piece.  Still, bit interesting to uncover that Tressel knew months before it was 'discovered' and said-did nothing   Not quite so clean, eh Mr. Sweatervest? Wonder if that would have brought in-season suspensions, or possible bowl suspensions?

Please give me credit for not mentioning M. Clarett this time.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


completely unrelated, but rather than make another post:




> Three things impress me about this photo.
> 
> One, photographer David Goldman got this shot. Think about it: Goldman's lens was most likely focused on the playing field, not on the stands to his back. He had to swing his camera to where the bat might land, get it in focus and get the correct exposure. Luckily the bat landed in the same sunny spot as the playing field, so he didn't need to change the exposure.
> 
> Two, Goldman got the guy's name. He left his photo position on the field to ask the fan his name, how to spell it and where he's from.
> 
> Three, the fan, Mitch Davie, caught the bat with one hand. And he didn't spill his Red Stripe.



size:

*NSFW*: 










Go Gators.  Red Stripe?  wtf?


----------



## Pander Bear

black people have more fast twitch muscle fibers 

And as for OSU, naturally, I'm clicking my heels, but I'm not expecting much to come of it, both because OSU isn't regarded as a particularly dirty program, so there's not much external pressure on the NCAA to act, and they certainly have their plates full with other high-profile teams misbehaving (including some notable SEC teams, 3,4 and smotpoker )


----------



## axl blaze

black people have an extra muscle in their Achille's heel

re: tOSU 

I dunno I'm sure that these allegations are true. but does it make it any worst for me? not really. when I put the selling of memorabilia on the scope of the sins of other college athletes (rape being the highest disregard for human life as I see)... it still just doesn't really irk me that much

as we've said, CFB is rife with players doing dirty deeds. if the selling of jerseys is the worst that tOSU does, so be it (I'm sure PB agrees with me here, lol, I'm essentially dealing with what he had to deal with this time last year)


----------



## Kenickie

i've been watching the combines at work all day lately (horray for waiting tables somewhere that will pay for NFL Network! ) and can I say _hot damn_ Julio Jones! I watched his combine in awe, knowing that he was running, jumping, at top form, with a fucking broken foot. And it's not like he's a little thing or anything, he's like 220 and 6'3. It was most impressive and I think I was also watching because you finally get to see all these players constantly, run and jump and throw with no helmets on. Ryan Mallett always looks like he's gonna ralph, but Julio Jones was quite handsome . AJ Green also looked fantastic and so did Mike Pouncey. Also, Cam Newton did terribly, but that was to be expected.


----------



## ChickenScratch

sweater vest'd


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TheLoveBandit said:


> College Football and Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The Top 25
> The number of players on each team in the study who were found to have police records
> School 		Players charged SI preseason rank
> 1. Pittsburgh 		22 	16
> 2. Iowa 		18 	6
> 2. Arkansas 		18 	23
> 4. Boise State 		16 	3
> 4. Penn State 		16 	19





3-Point Stance follow up:


> Sports Illustrated and CBS Sports performed strong journalistic legwork in their piece last week on the number of college football players who have a criminal record. But the response from Iowa, which had 18 players with a record, provided perspective that muted the sensationalism. Hawkeye athletic director Gary Barta said of the 18 players, 15 had a record because of underage drinking. That’s an issue, yes, but if underage drinkers are a large percentage of college football’s “criminal element,” then the athletic department isn’t so different from the rest of campus after all.



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

In other news

Stanford halts class list for athletes


> Stanford has discontinued the practice of distributing a list of "courses of interest" only to student-athletes, according to a report by the "California Watch" investigative reporting project.
> 
> The course list, which was not advertised to the general student population, was widely regarded by Stanford student-athletes as an offering of easier classes. It was discontinued last week after reporters inquired about it, according to the report.
> 
> Soccer player Kira Maker, who made use of the list, said classes on the list were "always chock-full of athletes and very easy A's," according to the report.
> 
> "I never used it before this year," crew team member Ryan Sudeck said, according to the report. "I was trying to get my requirements done. But this quarter it was like, 'Oh, I need an easy class to boost my GPA.' "
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TheLoveBandit said:


> ...c'mon, buck-eye fans, did you know this was coming?
> 
> Tressel knew of gear scheme last April





lol...



> ...
> 
> Tressel already hoodwinked the NCAA into allowing Pryor and the other suspended players to participate in the the Allstate Sugar Bowl, instead of starting their five-game suspensions immediately. Big Ten commissioner Jim Delany even went to bat for the suspended OSU five.
> 
> Without them, the Buckeyes probably didn't stand a chance against Arkansas. With them, the Buckeyes won a 31-26 thriller.
> 
> *After nine straight losses, the Buckeyes finally beat an SEC school. Apparently, Tressel even learned to cheat as well as they do.*
> 
> ...


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha  the only way you beat dirty is to play dirtier

go get em Tress! I hope he's going to start using words like "cock-sucker" in his motivational speeches now. I would love to see this start a new JT, sort of like in Spider-man 3 when willy nilly Peter Parker gets all bad-ass thru Venom


----------



## Pegasus

Kenickie said:


> i've been watching the combines at work all day lately (horray for waiting tables somewhere that will pay for NFL Network! ) and can I say _hot damn_ Julio Jones! I watched his combine in awe, knowing that he was running, jumping, at top form, with a fucking broken foot. And it's not like he's a little thing or anything, he's like 220 and 6'3. It was most impressive and I think I was also watching because you finally get to see all these players constantly, run and jump and throw with no helmets on. Ryan Mallett always looks like he's gonna ralph, but Julio Jones was quite handsome . AJ Green also looked fantastic and so did Mike Pouncey. Also, Cam Newton did terribly, but that was to be expected.



Julio Jones is an interesting story.  He's built to be a great athlete, but has problems executing in games sometimes.  As a Bama fan, I personally would have always preferred if the ball was thrown to Marquis Maze if the catch needed to be a sure one.  When Julio is on his game, he's pretty amazing though for sure, and he was on his game much more often this season...

I do think A.J. Green is the best wide-out in this draft, though.  He's ridiculously good...  I'd take him fairly high in the draft even being a receiver.


----------



## Pander Bear

WHOA DAMN






WAREAGLE

Here's the story
http://www.everydayshouldbesaturday...-auburn-goes-all-in-the-front-door-with-a-gun


> AUBURN JUST ENDED THE 2011 FULMER CUP. Four Auburn football players have been charged with five counts each of first degree robbery, one count each of first degree burglary, and one count each of theft of property in a home invasion that took place early Friday morning in Auburn. The bond for each of them is $511,000. Antonio Goodwin, Kowalski Q. Kitchens, Michael McNeil, and Harrison Mosley are all in legal straits that are, per Glennon Threatt on Finebaum just a few minutes ago, the worst in the legal system shy of actually killing someone.
> 
> The minimum sentences in theory for these is somewhere between twenty years and life. Put in the bluntest and most accurate terms possible, the four men involved are in horrendous fucking trouble if this all stands. They've been kicked off the team, but that's the least of their concerns right now.




lol wtg SEC.


----------



## axl blaze

I know it seems that I say this every off-season... 

but there have been some noisier Urban Meyer to Columbus rumors resurfacing...

Coach Tressel is a proven winner, but I've never been 100 percent happy with his holier-than-thou moral high ground gimmick he has always stuck with. I'm more of a smack-them-in-the-mouth kinda footbaw philosophizer...


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

TheLoveBandit said:


> Keep.thread.alive....
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> College Football and Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The Top 25
> The number of players on each team in the study who were found to have police records
> School 		Players charged SI preseason rank
> 1. Pittsburgh 		22 	16
> 2. Iowa 		18 	6
> 2. Arkansas 		18 	23
> 4. Boise State 		16 	3
> 4. Penn State 		16 	19
> 6. Virginia Tech 	13 	10
> 7. Wisconsin 		9 	11
> 7. Oklahoma 		9 	12
> 7. Florida State 	9 	25
> 10. Miami 		8 	15
> 11. Ohio State 		7 	2
> 11. Florida 		7 	7
> 11. Oregon 		7 	8
> 11. USC 		7 	17
> 15. Alabama 		5 	1
> 15. North Carolina 	5 	13
> 15. Cincinnati 		5 	18
> 15. Utah 		5 	22
> 19. Nebraska 		4 	9
> 19. Georgia Tech 	4 	14
> 19. Oregon State 	4 	20
> 22. LSU 		3 	21
> 23. Texas 		2 	4
> 24. Stanford 		1 	24
> 25. TCU 		0 	5
> 
> 
> I found this when wandering away from Colin Cowherd's recent teaser about a top 10 program going down hard very soon for recruiting violations...where thoughts ran immediately to TN (Kiffin and Pearl, with pending NCAA response)...but I didn't get Cowherd's context to mean top 10 'football' team (recent success implied), program (meaning they could be down for now), or program (meaning primary sports of basketball and football and who knows what else).
> 
> I think it's TN at first guess, then 4,3 has me thinking it may be LSU....though if I had to place a bet it would be on Cowherd being a waste of bandwidth, more noise without a point.




damn how accurate is that list thats crazy atleast my team only has afew ...

i doubt my tigers gonna get in any trouble we run a fairly clean program


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
lol, consider the possibility that your law enforcement might just be that dirty, and loves the tigers.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

BanginMyLifeAway said:


> damn how accurate is that list thats crazy atleast my team only has afew ...
> 
> i doubt my tigers gonna get in any trouble we run a fairly clean program



HA....have you met 3,4-dihydroxyphen?  He's a cane, so he knows about dirty programs, and he seems to have a less noble view of LoveShackU. 


Me, I don't care - Geaux Tigers....except against FL


----------



## axl blaze

how about let's all drop that dirty team quip for this next football thread?

I know it will be most difficult for me, against you dirty assed teams in the SEC, but once a supposed college football prophet-monk such as Jim Tressel shows dirty - can we just lay our cards on the table and give up on cleanliness and godliness??

what say you all? unless you are a BYU fan and a Mormon, how could you say no? (and I even think BYU just got in some minor trouble lolol)


----------



## axl blaze

BanginMyLifeAway said:


> i doubt my tigers gonna get in any trouble we run a fairly clean program











hahaha! damn man, you are new here so I won't try to rip you a new one and scare you off 

but an SEC fan who thinks they run a fairly clean program is like saying that Ryan Mallet doesn't have herpes​


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

BanginMyLifeAway said:


> damn how accurate is that list thats crazy atleast my team only has afew ...
> 
> i doubt my tigers gonna get in any trouble we run a fairly clean program



TLB was right, I gotta call out the Tigers.


I didn't say anything when it happened, but did anybody on here catch the Peterson money story on ESPN?


It is nice to feel vindicated every once in a while. 


Anyways, I doubt I will have anything new to report for a while, I hardly talk to my brother, and my brother hardly talks to "the guy", and with an entirely new coaching staff in place there is no guarantee that "the guy" gets all the dirt on other programs anymore, not to mention that my team may just as well become as dirty as the SEC in the next few years. Never know what a new coach is going to do. 

And for the record, I still do not see what OSU did as that bad. The only team I hate more than them is Florida, and I still do not see what the big fucking deal was.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> how about let's all drop that dirty team quip for this next football thread?
> 
> I know it will be most difficult for me, against you dirty assed teams in the SEC, but once a supposed college football prophet-monk such as Jim Tressel shows dirty - can we just lay our cards on the table and give up on cleanliness and godliness??
> 
> what say you all? unless you are a BYU fan and a Mormon, how could you say no? (and I even think BYU just got in some minor trouble lolol)



Well, given the Little10+2's historical reputation as "3yds and a cloud of dust", I expect they're used to a more respectable sense of being dirty.  I don't think looking at programs for cheating, and thereby labeling them as 'dirty' is something we can put aside in the next thread - easy pickings, and gives us each a sense of justification of why our sorry assed team lost to those damn cheaters (insert any team name for either role).  We could try to avoid the word 'dirty' but I don't think we can stop talking about who cheats, who is running a program to win at all costs (education and moral standards be damned).

I will admit, I see this as a cry of pain from someone who's program, and coach, have put themselves on a pedestal from which they can't stand being embarrassed.  The self-proclaimed flagship of the conference, with years of indignation at all those SEC cheaters and other less educated, backwater, lyin' and stealin' schools, can't stand to be put in the same category.  I expect that for the next 6-7 months, ALL the suckeye nation will be wanting this all to go away, to get everyone's focus on the good things in football...now that they can't throw any stones, given their sins. ... ... Ain't gonna happen, not when those of us with sin have heard it for so long, for us it's a part of the sport at this point.  Welcome to the club, *THE* O-hiandmightySU.



That said, I personally think this is a lot of bullshit.  Seriously.  I'd spare the school, given that Tressel seems to have been the stopping point for the information and nobody at the school has blood on their hands.  As to the players, if I were them, I'd see if I could go pro...screw this noise, get mine.  Those that come back, I expect the 5 game suspension may suffice....or the NCAA goes Dez Bryant on them and they are off the field for the year.  Tressel...that's the tough one, what does the NCAA do with him?  As much as things have been deflected off the vest for so long....nothing stuck, but it does show a history of 'possible issues'.  Maybe the image is better than reality, and while I don't think the NCAA is hunting for a reason to hang him, the dust clouds from the past may be residue affecting their take on him now.  I expect they'll come down pretty hard on him, given what they've done to other coaches recently.  The big question is how much tOSU stands by him, and for how long.  I have a hard time seeing any of this as grounds for removing him, despite the growing media buzz to the effect that 'he has to go (for the school's reputation and sake)'.  It'll be interesting to see how it plays out, for him and the school.


----------



## Pander Bear

but where oh where is smotpoker??!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Buying up "gold pants" memorabilia 


Pardon me, I need to go get some pot from the UF locker room


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Spoke too soon...mehbeh I'll get cut from teh team?

Bye-Bye best player on the team 

A blurb from the article:



> On top of Jenkins' second arrest Saturday, it was reported Monday that two other Florida players — defensive end Kedric Johnson and outside linebacker Chris Martin — were arrested in January for possessing less than 20 grams of marijuana. Both accepted deferred prosecution agreements in February.
> 
> Those four recent arrests run the UF football team's arrest total to a whopping 34 dating back to December of 2004. In comparison, state rival Miami has had only four arrests and Florida State 16 over the same time period. Georgia is the SEC leader with 42, while Tennessee has had 26.



Figured 3,4 would want to point out Shannon's effort to clean up UM has worked   And to show the dirt clouds around Meyer were just (weed) smoke and (cocaine???) mirrors....lol.


----------



## axl blaze

can Urban Meyer just jump ship back to the Big Ten, already?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> Spoke too soon...mehbeh I'll get cut from teh team?
> 
> Bye-Bye best player on the team
> 
> A blurb from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> Figured 3,4 would want to point out Shannon's effort to clean up UM has worked   And to show the dirt clouds around Meyer were just (weed) smoke and (cocaine???) mirrors....lol.




I can give a fuck about drug and alcohol related arrests (not like I have a moral leg to stand on there) but I wonder how it happens so frequently to the Gators. Seriously, can these guys not wait, like, 5-10 minutes to get home before they toke up?

Or do they just go, "fuck you, I'm a Gator and there is no fucking way those cops will arrest me", ignoring the fact that half their team has a drug rap.

My favorite Gators arrest of late was the kids and assistant from the b-ball team that decided to try and come up with an alibi in the back of the police car, with everything they said recorded. I can't find the link to the audio right now, but even a Gator fan has to laugh at the idiocy.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Michigan fans mock Tressel on billboard

lol


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, that is good. nice to see that my Buckeyes haven't completely broken that Wolverine spirit. it would sting a little more if they were a bit more relevant


----------



## Pander Bear

also JESUS CHRIST ITS STILL FEBRUARY IN MICHIGAN!! LOOK AT THOSE NAKED SAD BROWN TREES.


----------



## axl blaze

one could say it's always February in Michigan


----------



## Pander Bear

or, at least, that its been february for as long as anybody can remember


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## TheLoveBandit

Hearing-impaired fan sues University of Kentucky over lack of captioning at football games



> A University of Kentucky football season ticket holder with a hearing impairment has gone to federal court to try to get UK to display captioning on the video boards and video monitors throughout Commonwealth Stadium.
> 
> Charles Mitchell of Lancaster says in a complaint filed Wednesday in U.S. District Court in Lexington that he cannot hear announcements on the stadium's public address system and that captioning can be displayed on the video boards and monitors.
> 
> He says UK, by not providing captioning, is violating the Americans With Disabilities Act of 1990. He notes in the complaint that UK receives funding from the federal government.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mitchell wants captioning displayed for all announcements over the stadium's public address system, including all plays just after they occur, all penalties called, and safety and emergency information.



Now....I feel for anyone who is disabled, but really... really?  Do we need to put our blind fans on the field so they can 'feel' where the players are running and what the play was?  Do we need urinals in the stands so the drunks don't have to navigate to the restrooms and risk getting lost?

One of the comments on that article went so far as to joke about asking for concerts to post the lyrics for all the songs played, and cc any band comments during the show; and another blasted radio stations for not cc'ing their broadcasts   I wonder if they'll sue because the person in front of them won't sit down or be quiet enough to 'hear' what is going on. 

Suing...because you can't hear?  Really?


----------



## Pegasus

I can only see this for major announcements that need to be heard, such as emergencies.  For other sounds, hearing them does not really seem necessary.


----------



## axl blaze

as a person who has had drum beats in my ear for the last ten years:


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Heh, more buckeye hate 

nsfw due to size

*NSFW*: 

















And, in an 'unrelated' story...
Report: Ohio State faces more scrutiny


> Ohio State's director of compliance is reviewing at least 50 car sales to Buckeyes athletes and relatives to see if they met NCAA rules, The Columbus Dispatch reported Saturday.
> 
> ...
> 
> One car, a 2-year-old Chrysler 300 with fewer than 20,000 miles, was titled to then-sophomore defensive player Thaddeus Gibson in 2009. Documents show the purchase price as $0. Gibson said he did not know why the title showed a zero for the purchase price and said he was still paying for the car.
> 
> ...
> 
> The mother and brother of Buckeyes quarterback Terrelle Pryor also purchased cars from the dealerships. Kniffin loaned his own car to Pryor for a three-day test drive to Pryor's home in Jeannette, Pa.
> 
> Kniffin and the owner of one of the dealerships he worked for, Jason Goss, have attended seven football games as guests of players, including the 2007 national championship game and the 2009 Fiesta Bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Man, Shannon is gone for two fucking seconds and our players are back to raping bitches. 


Fortunately the rapist is a nobody who probably wouldn't have played a down in his entire career.


----------



## axl blaze

I know that feel bro. there are no more moral, sportsmanship, and decency in high-caliber college and pro sports

everybody is having a gay old time joining in on the Jim Tressel bukkake, but I think it's a sign of the times

don't all NFL prospects get new cars in college? I thought that was standard protocol


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TheLoveBandit said:


> Keep.thread.alive....




Its the principle


----------



## Pander Bear

ok tlb-- which SEC East team will dash USC's best chances of an sec title in decades? My vote is for Tennessee.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I am not liking all the superpre-season hype surrounding my Sooners.  Puts a big target on their back..as if teams needed any more incentive to try to beat us.

The team looks pretty good, and I think we have the talent in place to shore up losses in the secondary.  Our linebackers will be a pleasure to watch next season.  Offensively things are looking great, we have some great talent at RB that has been waiting for its chance.  Boomer SOONER!

RIP Austin Box.  Always hate seeing this.. he probably died from a painkiller OD.  When this crap happens it always makes me appreciate places like bluelight which try to educate people about potential dangers that some people may have never considered.


----------



## Pander Bear

haven't you guys lost two starters to the grim reaper this off-season?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Just wrote a long post, and the internets ate it...

The gist of it was that my Sooners look good, and I worry about the preseason hype.  Secondary and RB are only two possible weak links.  Both look to be filled with very talented new players.  The linebackers and the offense will be a blast to watch.  Boomer SOONER!!

RIP Austin Box.  Probably died from painkiller OD .  Makes me appreciate the education campaign of bluelight and like organizations.  Factual information is powerful.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Pander Bear said:


> ok tlb-- which SEC East team will dash USC's best chances of an sec title in decades? My vote is for Tennessee.



UGA might catch them by surprise, being the 2nd game of the season.  They have AU at home, so depends on how much 'rebuilding' AU is going thru.  Then they also have @TN and @ARK.  I'm not sure if TN will have enough to win it, but it will be close, IMO.  For ARK, I think they are a strong team that doesn't get the headlines...at home, ARK may win.  Last chance to screw it up is when they are home against FL.  Of all those, I'd put my money on AU, or the TN surprise upset.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

And just to keep the muck flowing, have you read this one yet?

Ex-Buckeyes player says he sold rings



> COLUMBUS, Ohio -- Former Ohio State wide receiver Ray Small told the school's student newspaper that he sold Big Ten championship rings and other memorabilia for cash and got special car deals as an athlete during his playing days.
> 
> The Lantern reported that Small, who played for the Buckeyes from 2006-2010, said "everyone was doing it" on the team.
> 
> ...
> 
> Small said, "We had four Big Ten rings. There was enough to go around."
> 
> He added that, despite Ohio State's large and proactive NCAA compliance department, most of the student-athletes "don't even think about (NCAA) rules."
> 
> ...
> 
> Ohio State is investigating more than 50 transactions between Ohio State athletes and their families and two Columbus auto dealerships.
> 
> "They have a lot (of dirt) on everybody," Small said, "cause everybody was doing it."
> 
> ...
> 
> Former Buckeyes basketball player Mark Titus wrote Tuesday on his blog that the perks within the football program are far from a secret.
> 
> "Any OSU student in the past five years could tell you that a lot of the football players drive nice cars," Titus wrote. "You'd have to be blind to not notice it."
> 
> Small said there was no shortage of people trying to help Ohio State athletes.
> 
> "Everywhere you go, while you're in the process of playing at Ohio State," Small said, "you're going to get a deal every which way."



Small played there 2006-2010, the meat of Tressel's time there.  Methinks this is going to get all kinds of fugly for tOSU and Tressel in particular before it ever goes away.


----------



## Pander Bear

just another football program, it would seem. 8(

OH WAIT THEY DON'T OVERSIGN SO LETS ALL SUCK THEIR COCKS.


As for the SEC East, I think florida could easily upset USC, and could probably in their division. Its not as though Meyer left them in shambles.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

No only one guy died.  We had a guy who was injured really badly in a car accident a few years ago.  One of our top players in the secondary might be academically ineligible, and I think one promising WR is having some issues too, but the team seems to be optimistic about him.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

LegHumper said:
			
		

> As for the SEC East, I think florida could easily upset USC, and could probably in their division. Its not as though Meyer left them in shambles.



No, but we don't have a lot of starter experience, and new pro-style schemes for a bunch of spread style players. 

What do you think UGA's record might be this year?  Realistically?  Me, I see them about 5 (CC, Pick a Miss, Vandy, NMSU, and GT) - 7 (BSU, Pick a Miss, TN in a stinger, FL, AU, KY...yes, KY @ UGA).

I can see FL going 7 (FAU, UAB, TN, KY, GA, VAN, FUR) - 5 (AL, LSU, AU, USC, FSU).

I think FSU is being over hyped and ranked at this point, but they'll still beat us this year, IMO.  

++++++++

Conference picks at this point?  Is it worth it being mid-summer?  Of course it isn't but I'll ask anyway.

ACC - FSU (over VT from the other division)
B10 - NEB (yeah, right out of the gate, baby!)
B12 - OU (no contest)
BE - Pitt (why not?  Won't be UCan't)
PAC12 - ORE (with STAN at an arms distance 2nd)
SEC - AL (over USC from the East who will beat my Gators)

SEC West was tough, but AL has only one tough road game in conference and the rest lines up for them pretty well.  AU has to play at @USC @ARK @FL @LSU all in a row.  LSU has to play @AL, so they are a good alternate to win the West.  ARK has to play @LSU and @AL, otherwise they might have been a pick.


----------



## Pander Bear

No hog love in the sec west??


----------



## axl blaze

Small did play there for a long time, but let's not forget that he was a perennial underachiever and loser who was constantly in trouble. I don't get why he is trying to be the less-acclaimed Jose Conseco of tOSU... 

I don't get why people think what he says is the end-all be-all truth. he's just saying what people suspected of big-time NCAA programs in the past. and without any evidence to back up his claims (that _all _players get cars or whatever)


----------



## Pander Bear

http://www.sbnation.com/ncaa-footba...signs-ohio-state-football-next-coach-buckeyes



> Jim Tressel Resigns, And Now What For Ohio State Football?...



what now, indeed.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Welcome to the "dirty program" club, OSU fans. I hope you enjoy being demonized and stigmatized, and having the NCAA up your ass for everything you do for the next century, not to mention a sizable probation period (don't expect to win much when those scholarship reductions are put on you), and no matter how clean your program gets, it will always be perceived as "dirty."

I fucking hate the NCAA. The real bad guys never get caught, and if they do get caught it is never for what they actually did wrong. SEC paying players out the asshole and they ain't gonna get shit. 

Anyways, I hate you guys, but the violations really do not warrant this. Miami started paying it's players because they had no money, and were dealing crack on street corners. Tressel tried to cover up some minor shit, and took a big fall for it. Both were doing "bad" things for the greater good, and got punished for it. 

Don't think for a second I like you guys any more for it though. You guys are still #2 on my shitlist behind Florida (dirtiest program that runs within NCAA guidelines, at least in the Meyer era. No rules on the books broken, but a lot of very clear ethical lines were crossed).


----------



## Kenickie

it's the coverup that hurt tressel, not the actual violations, or so everyone says.

and you know, the NCAA is so inconsistent that they could get away with a relatively minor punishment, if the NCAA is convinced that all the problems end there with Tressel, and don't go farther into tOSU program. but after USC I don't think so. 

Next up : North Carolina.

anyway, welcome to the big time tOSU. %)


----------



## axl blaze

let the Urban Meyer Era @ tOSU begin, I suppose! 

and the Buckeyes have been big-time for as long as I can remember. besides maybe this year, we haven't had a down season much like the other fans of other teams here (all LSU, Miami (FL), UGA, FL, etc have all had their down years in this past decade)

sure, this season might be the start of the downward spiral, but I have a lot of faith in my football team (like George Michael)


----------



## Pander Bear

> we haven't had a down season much like the other fans of other teams here



easy because of your soft conference
easy because of your soft conference
easy because of your soft conference
easy because of your soft conference
easy because of your soft conference
easy because of your soft conference
easy because of your soft conference
easy because of your soft conference

you aren't getting meyer, either.


----------



## Pegasus

Alabama is ranked #3 pre-season but has a big question mark at QB.  I imagine McCarron will win out the job, he looked pretty good in high school from what I remember and is at least a sophomore.  The rest of the team looks to be pretty solid though... the entire secondary is back from last year!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

How the fuck did I post this shit in the wrong thread? If I was high, I would understand. But fuck, I must be getting early, early onset Alzheimer's.


----------



## Kenickie

axl:

perhaps you won't have a down season this year because your schedule is terrible.



> Akron
> Toledo
> Miami (The U)
> Colorado
> Michigan State
> Nebraska
> Illinois
> Wisconsin
> Indiana
> Purdue
> Penn State
> Michigan


----------



## axl blaze

our schedule-strength is only a couple rungs below any which SEC team you would be recently rooting for at the moment

however, that matters not, because the Buckeyes have proven themselves in the post-season once again after their years of sputtering and fading away

remember the Ducks? remember your beloved hillbilly Hogs? they also thought that tOSU's schedule was weak, but it mattered not because they lost their big bowl game. and I'm sure this thought was a great consolation prize after their collective bowl game losses to Ohio State

"well, they sure did beat us. but by golly, that team did have a weak regular season schedule, right Tom-Bob?" :D

and it's not my fault that Colorado and The U aren't good anymore. at least the Buckeyes try to schedule a tough out-of-conference season (while the SEC hardly tries). these two teams are usual NCAA contenders, but have been faltering lately. and I don't know why you think LSU will be so flawless this year; I would say that Wisco and Nebraska and a pre-scandal tOSU would soundly beat the Bayou Tigers on the football field this season


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> our schedule-strength is only a couple rungs below any which SEC team you would be recently rooting for at the moment
> 
> however, that matters not, because the Buckeyes have proven themselves in the post-season once again after their years of sputtering and fading away
> 
> remember the Ducks? remember your beloved hillbilly Hogs? they also thought that tOSU's schedule was weak, but it mattered not because they lost their big bowl game. and I'm sure this thought was a great consolation prize after their collective bowl game losses to Ohio State
> 
> "well, they sure did beat us. but by golly, that team did have a weak regular season schedule, right Tom-Bob?" :D
> 
> and it's not my fault that Colorado and The U aren't good anymore. at least the Buckeyes try to schedule a tough out-of-conference season (while the SEC hardly tries). these two teams are usual NCAA contenders, but have been faltering lately. and I don't know why you think LSU will be so flawless this year; I would say that Wisco and Nebraska and a pre-scandal tOSU would soundly beat the Bayou Tigers on the football field this season





OSU is weak. So is Oregon, as displayed in the title game. Next to those SEC guys, I couldn't believe some of those D-linemen were D1 athletes. 

Miami suffered from awful coaching last year, from the head coach to the coordinators to the position coaches. And we still almost beat you. There is still a lot of bad shit in this program, and it will be a couple years before we are relevant again, but I'll be damned if Miami loses to a crippled OSU team. 

I expect my Canes to go 9-3 this season, losing to FSU (fuuuuuuuuuuuuccccckkkkk), Vagina Tech, and some other team that we shouldn't lose to. But not OSU, not at home with real coaches.


----------



## Pander Bear

> tom-bob


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> our schedule-strength is only a couple rungs below any which SEC team you would be recently rooting for at the moment



challenge. here's LSU's schedule for next year:



> Oregon
> Northwestern State
> Mississippi State
> West Virginia
> Kentucky
> Florida
> Tennessee
> Auburn
> Alabama
> Western Kentucky
> Ole Miss
> Arkansas





> *and it's not my fault that Colorado and The U aren't good anymore. at least the Buckeyes try to schedule a tough out-of-conference season (while the SEC hardly tries).*



i don't think that's much of an attempt, if you say that the U and Colorado aren't good teams, but that's the best they could do, trying to schedule out of conference games.



> these two teams are usual NCAA contenders, but have been faltering lately. and I don't know why you think LSU will be so flawless this year; I would say that Wisco and Nebraska and a pre-scandal tOSU would soundly beat the Bayou Tigers on the football field this season



pre scandal meaning with just suspended players and not suspended tressel? or pre scandal meaning suspended players and suspended tressel before tressel quit or...? 

i haven't said _anything_ about the state of my Tigers this year brotha, much less posted much here, let me put my own foot in my mouth and give you things to harp on, instead of putting words into my mouth.


----------



## Pegasus

^I think he means that Colorado and Miami U were good teams when the schedule was made, they have just slacked off since then.  They both should compete around the top of their conference, they have just both been in a rut these past few years.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

If I recall, ooc are typically scheduled 5-7 yrs in advance (barring any last minute changes).  COL hasn't finished a season ranked in nearly a decade (#20 back in'02), so you'll have a hard time stating their suckage comes as a surprise.  Btw, is this a home-and-home deal, or just buying a cupcake in Columbus for this year against a BCS team?

Miami, as much as I want to put them down...an they have been down for the past 5 yrs, finishing unranked...were doing well 5-7 yrs ago, kinda sorta.  They finished '02=#2, '03=#5, '04=#11, '05=#17....on a steady decline, but at least they made it back into the discussion to be considered a 'tough' ooc game, especially for tOSU having faced them in that NC matchup.


----------



## psychopath

3 said:


> I fucking hate the NCAA. The real bad guys never get caught, and if they do get caught it is never for what they actually did wrong. SEC paying players out the asshole and they ain't gonna get shit.
> 
> Tressel *tried to cover up some minor shit*, and took a big fall for it. Both were doing "bad" things for the greater good, and got punished for it.



What is exactly is the greater good? Making sure your players have money to spend? What about Terrell Pryor's 8 different cars? His dumb ass showed up to a press conference yesterday in a brand new 350Z with dealer plates.....

He tried and succeeded to cover up some "minor" shit. Bottom line, NCAA rules were violated. 

Oh and the weak schedule thing, Alabama's second game is at Penn State, a real cupcake, although, they play Kent State and Georgia Southern too. 

The SEC typically schedules easy non conference games due to the insanely difficult SEC opponents. 

The last 5 national champions have been from the SEC, and 7 of the 13 years the BCS has existed.


----------



## Kenickie

nigga works for ESPN and can't even get Saban right. that Pitt education is really paying off.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I know, I saw the sabEn and was like wtf?  Yeah, it's twitter.  That means shorter words and limited characters....NOT mispelling.  F'n idiot.


Oy, psychopath...welcome to the thread.  You just combined the latest 2-3 headlines about tOSU with everything that's been said about the SEC.  Glad to see you catch up to us in just one post!


EDIT - just started wondering how the Little10+2 was going to start scheduling, now that they have 12 teams like the SEC.  Comparing FL and tOSU (as I'm given to do), I see the following differences:

1.  Looks like both have 8 conf games (makes sense)
2.  OOC is:
  - - tOSU: Akron + Toledo (take turns bouncing in the bottom half of the MAC) , MIA (made a surge 10 yrs ago, but last 5 have been averaging 7-5), and COL (last winning season was 7-6 in '05)
  - - FLA: FAU (ALWAYS sucks, lucky to get a win every few years), UAB (generally sucks, avg 4 wins/yr), Furman (FCS!), FSU  (made their BCS Conf Championship last year...though not for the previous 3+ yrs)

I'll take FSU > MIA (sorry 3,4)  give COL > UAB, call AKR/TOL = FAU, and give AKR/TOL > Furman.... tOSU for SOS by a hair


----------



## psychopath

ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIDE ROLL

Sorry for the troll...Couldn't resist.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Twas a matter of time before LSUfreek gave us something:







I think he could have done better, but the Brutus is a nice touch.


----------



## Pegasus

I like the proposal to pay the players a small amount, $300 per game seems reasonable IMO.  The problem obviously can't be covered up, there needs to be an infrastructure for giving benefits to the players IMO.  The fact is, there are a lot of  high profile/ NFL bound kids in Div I, they are not simply student athletes.


----------



## axl blaze

looks like the Ohio State University is the next hot coaching spot for the next year (fantastic and young Defensive Co-ordinator Luke Fickell is the interim head coach for this season)

here is a run-down of the rumored next Buckeye Head Coaches:

*Bo Pelini:* current Nebraska HC and former LSU coach when they won the NC; grew up in Youngstown and was a star Buckeye strong safety
*
John Gruden: *SB winner and current NFL analyst, former Dayton Flyer

*Bob Stoops: *from Youngstown, current Oklahoma HC

*Urban Meyer:* from Ashtabula, OH and played in Cinci and got his coaching start at tOSU
*
Mark Dantonio:* former tOSU DC when they won the NC and were truly scary at linebacker (AJ Hawk)

those are some big-name candidates, and I would almost be happy with any one of them to represent my NCAA team. I can't believe that every single one of these HC possibilities are from the State of Ohio. further proof that the Buckeye State is the Cradle of Football Civilization


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^Stoops is the only guy I see as realistic on that list. He is suffering from 11-1/10-2 syndrome at Oklahoma, where he will probably never win another NC again. 

You do not want Meyer, he tore the Teflon coating off of Florida, if anybody thought that was possible, and was always a gimmick offense type coach who eventually burnt out to the point where his health began to deteriorate. I really don't see him coaching again.

Gruden will pretend to run for the job and fall back at the last minute. He is happy with what he does. 

I don't know, maybe I should include Dantonio. I don't think he would be a great hire for OSU, however. You guys need to do like Michigan and Miami, and get some under the radar guy like Golden or Hoke. Both of those guys will bring their respective programs back to success. Hey, it worked with Tressel coming out of Youngstown.


----------



## Pegasus

^The option is not a gimmick, the reason it isn't utilized in the pros IMO is because the value of the players is so high.  IMO, stuff like the option is what elevates college over pro football.


----------



## Pander Bear

the option is a gimmick offense-- look at Ga Tech. They run a triple option. It went over like gangbusters the first year, until they ran into a team that actually had time to prepare and practice for it, whereupon they were crushed (by Wisconsin in a bowl, iirc).


----------



## Pegasus

^Maybe relying on it completely is a bad idea, but a true dual-threat QB is pretty unstoppable IMO.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

More:


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Do you really think Stoops would go to tOSU?  tOSU is about to get smacked by the NCAA.  We will see where the investigation goes, but it is not looking good so far.  Stoops likes Norman, and his family likes Norman.  He also has a great relationship with our president and AD.  I don't see him going anywhere soon..maybe once his kids are old enough to go to college.


----------



## Pegasus

I think the assistant, whatever his name is, will take over this season and try to run the same program that already exists amid the sanctions.  If he does well, he'll stay for another season.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I disagree.  I think the asst. is a lame duck using the opportunity to put '(interim) head coach' on his resume while tOSU flushes this season away.  They'll get a decent name head coach for the following year, and he'll clean house of anyone remotely carrying this NCAA tainted Tresselness.

It _would_ be interesting to see how the coming season plays out for the round of head coaching candidates.  I mean, Stoops *is* stuck in OU with the 10-2 / 11-1 stigma.  With TX down and NEB gone, he'll have a much better chance of getting to the NC, or at least winning the conference, so combine that with the fans worried he'd bolt for tOSU and I suspect he gets a contract extension to keep him there.  If there's enough grumblings amongst the OU fans...he may say 'fuggit' and jump back to tOSU.

Bo Pellini?  HA!  I think he's found his home in NEB - historical football school on par w/ tOSU in many ways, but he's got the glory of rebuilding from ruin AND leading them into the new conference affiliation.  While tOSU would be closer to home, I think he'll be more than content to visit them every other year on game weekends while remaining the Cornhusker King.  Not much attraction to swap one high profile B10 Head Coach job for another....especially if tOSU is climing out from under NCAA sanctions (scholly restrictions, whatever else they might think to apply).

I think 3,4 is right on Gruden - entertain the notion long enough to grab headlines, then recline back to the announcing gig some more.

The timing might work out for Meyer, if he takes a year off to recover his health and really start to miss coaching.  There's a chance he'd come in, imo.  However, you wouldn't want him - take this from a FLA fan.  He'll never have the fire you'd want to see out of him - you'd be betting on a roaring return, and get a shell of guy trying but not willing to kill himself for it.  I don't know he'd get the coaching staff under him like he used to have, either (and I don't just mean what won NC's at FL).  The good coaches he had have moved on to bigger and better, so how's he going to pull together a good staff to support him?  Don't buy this used car....

I don't know Dantonio.  I do like the suggestion to go 'under the radar' and get an up and comer; but tOSU is like ND in that they think they deserve the big names and don't have to gamble on an unproven coach.


----------



## axl blaze

it was Iowa and Ricky "the True American" Stanzi that bested the Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets. I will forever remember his post-game shenanigans

I didn't mean to stir the pot so much with the Buckeye HC hopefuls, and I realize that some of them are long-shots, but fwiw the local newspaper reported almost the exact same names as future Buckeyes HCs

honestly I am just ready to move on, and hear some good news. at least I can be comforted that my team is a prosperous destination for some hefty footbaw minds



TheLoveBandit said:


> but tOSU is like ND in that they think they deserve the big names and don't have to gamble on an unproven coach.



lest you forget Tressel was essentially a no-namer outside of the small city of Youngstown when he got hired. sure, he won many National Championships, but those only get a coach so far when he accrued them in Division 1-AA (or FBS or whatever the fuck they call it now). let's just say that at that time I spent my entire life in Ohio and I didn't really recognize the name (you might have been different because iirc you spent some time in that hell-hole mafia town that is Y-Town?)


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

It is only natural for any coach from Youngtown to be considered.  I was just saying why I don't think Stoops would take the job at this point in time.  SI recently rated the top 20 coaching jobs in the US, with Texas, tOSU, and Oklahoma coming in at the top three in that order.  I would be a lot more worried if Stoops' kids were older, but he has said time and again that he doesn't want to leave Norman because his family is very comfortable there.  Not to mention tOSU can't offer too much more money than what he is making.  

Moreover, I don't buy the 10-2, 11-1 stigma.  I love that he wins so many games.  We were in the BCS national championship 4 times in the last 11 years, with many other BCS bowl appearances.  You can't win the NC every year, and just getting there is no small feat.  The road to the national championship should be easier with a new smaller Big12, and no conference championship game.  I would say he is set up pretty good for another run at a championship this year!! BOOMER SOONER!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Even in Fla I knew Tressel's name during the 10 yr run he had at YSU (yes my time there confirmed the legacy, the feat and respect, and the dirty side).  10 yrs of that kind of success at YSU will not go unnoticed at D1 and WILL carry weight.  Given tOSU is the only real 'big' school in the state and not that far from YSU, it wasn't a gamble on their part.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

New tOSU helmet stickers?


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> Even in Fla I knew Tressel's name during the 10 yr run he had at YSU (yes my time there confirmed the legacy, the feat and respect, and the dirty side).  10 yrs of that kind of success at YSU will not go unnoticed at D1 and WILL carry weight.  Given tOSU is the only real 'big' school in the state and not that far from YSU, it wasn't a gamble on their part.



damn you must really keep up on the pulse of all football activity in the State of Ohio; from Divisions 1 to 3. an Ohioan doing such is one thing, but a Floridian is an entirely different monster. I didn't think you would be that enamored, to say the least. ever heard of Mount Union??


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Yeah, and Slippery Rock.  And that was before I became a NCAAF junkie.


----------



## axl blaze

the only time I ever wanted to never play football again was when my team played Mount Union


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Place your bet: Who picks up next NCAA violation?



> Posted by Tom Fornelli
> 
> College football programs running afoul of the NCAA is the latest fashion in the sport today, as seemingly every program is running out and picking up all the latest violations. USC already has its, and Ohio State is next in line, but who will follow the Buckeyes? Well, if you feel you have a good idea, you can put your money where your gut instinct is. Among the bets that online sportsbook BetUS.com is listing on its website these days is which NCAA program will be the next to commit an NCAA violation? While the site if offering odds on schools themselves, or separate football and basketball programs, we are a football blog. So we're going to focus on the football odds.
> 
> They are as follows:
> 
> Southern California 8/1
> Ohio State 9/1
> Florida 10/1
> Ole Miss 10/1
> Florida State 12/1
> Michigan State 12/1
> Alabama 13/1
> Michigan 13/1
> Georgia 14/1
> Iowa 14/1
> Georgia Tech 14/1
> Oklahoma 15/1
> Virginia Tech 15/1
> Mississippi State 15/1
> Cincinnati 15/1
> Texas A&M 15/1
> Boston College 16/1
> Oklahoma State 17/1
> Texas 18/1
> Texas Tech 18/1
> Missouri 18/1
> TCU 20/1
> UCLA 20/1
> California 20/1
> 
> I don't want to tell you where to place your money, but I do like the value of Ole Miss at 10/1.
> 
> Also, if betting on NCAA violations goes against your moral code as a college football fan, don't worry. The site is also taking bets on the number of Florida Gators football players who will be arrested in 2011. Now is your chance to make crime pay!




..no AUB?  no ORE?  Must be too close to call.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> Place your bet: Who picks up next NCAA violation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..no AUB?  no ORE?  Must be too close to call.



Miami not even on the list. Awesome. People are finally beginning to let their preconceptions go. 

I think AUB and ORE are off the list because they are already about to get slammed. Sure, as the NCAA digs a little deeper they will probably find a few more major violations along the way (OSU actually didn't look that bad to me until Pryor's vehicle story came out, but that could just be agents, and you know I don't feel that that should be a school's responsibility, unless a staff member is actually promoting it, like at UNC).


----------



## Kenickie

Pryor Buckeye 


http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/24156338/29860310


----------



## psychopath

Knew it was a matter of time for that...player.


----------



## Pegasus

So how's the depth at QB for OSU?  Someone who knows OSU better than me, please comment.  Do you really think the true freshman Miller will be the guy this season?  It worked decently well for Michigan to start a true freshman dual threat QB, I guess...


----------



## cj

They mine as well start the freshman if they think he is the future this season is lost anyway.


----------



## axl blaze

Pegasus said:


> So how's the depth at QB for OSU?  Someone who knows OSU better than me, please comment.  Do you really think the true freshman Miller will be the guy this season?  It worked decently well for Michigan to start a true freshman dual threat QB, I guess...



watching the Spring Game, where TP hardly played, it was nice to see the Buckeyes have some depth (albeit young) at QB

Braxton Miller was recruited as the next TP. and while he has freshman kinks, he has a better arm than TP (who doesn't though LOL) and is mobile (but not quite as miraculously mobile as TP was)

we also have a couple white QBs that can be a pocket-passing threat. however, with the recent successes of the Buckeyes + a mobile QB (as started by that God Among Men in Collegiate Footbaw Troy Smith), I truly suspect that tOSU will stay on the mobile QB course

as for TP leaving, one could kinda surmise that this would happen. I read an ESPN article a week ago that stated, shockingly, TP's parental guardian (his grandpa iirc) said that he would stay at tOSU. although TP is damned if he did (stays), and damned if he didn't (left) - I couldn't possibly see him staying on the Buckeyes and even attending class at university. Buckeyes fans are crazy, and I would fear my life is I were TP when walking to class

I do think that it would have been far more honorable if TP decided to stay. sure, he would have gotten a lot of shit, but at least he would have taken his NCAA-sanctioned punishment like a man and try to right his name

but by everything I have ever heard about TP these last few years on campus, it was rather obvious that he was going to be gone. I predict that he will make a failed exit to the NFL, see no success (you can't run all over the place in a NFL game - the linebackers will raep you), and then run across some problems a la Maurice Clarett in the future

say what you will about Maurice Clarett, but at least that guy won us a National Championship


----------



## psychopath

axl blaze said:


> we also have a couple white QBs that can be a pocket-passing threat. however, with the recent successes of the Buckeyes + a mobile QB (as started by that God Among Men in Collegiate Footbaw Troy Smith), I truly suspect that tOSU will stay on the mobile QB course



Under Tressel, who knows what they will do now...

Edit:

Under Tressel (line break)

Who knows what they will do now.

Sorry for confusion.


----------



## axl blaze

you mean away from Tressel, right?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Hey Axl, my Canes beat your Buckeyes from last year today 


Lets go Canes!


----------



## axl blaze

say what, I'm confused

oh yah, we should tell all of our fellow S&G NCAA footbaw peeps about our suicide pact, coming up in September

in the unflappably fabulous (most especially for this past season) S&G NBA thread, 3, 4-whatever-the-fuck proposed to me that since the team that loses this year's Miami VS Ohio State game's season would be over anyways, that the fan of said losing team should commit ritualistic suicide next to the other fan (most likely via DRUGS)

although I still believe that the Miami Hurricanes can lose this seminal early match-up, and come out with a (rather worthless) ACC footbaw championship... I would agree with him that tOSU's season would be very much over

on the plus side, because of this suicide pact I get to travel all the way down Route 75 to Miami, and spend some quality time in the beach during the month of my birthday. since I will be driving from Ohio, I will be traversing over many an SEC town (or at least nearby). hypothetically speaking, on my way from Ohio I could stop in Tennessee and bang ChickenScratch's sister, just like Bruce Pearl has banged a couple cheerleaders (you know, NBD)

then, I could make a pit stop in Atlanta (and my god only Atlanta; Georgia is a horrendously yokel state save for ATL and maybe Athens [but I've never been to Athens]) and furiously moon the residence of Pander Bear and his Dixie Fried Queen, Kenickie. on my bare ass cheeks would be "UR TEAM SUX, BUT U DO PROCREATE ONE OR GOOD QUALITY DRAFT PICK A YEAR!" I will need to start eating a lot more fatty foods to get that whole line on my barren bum

then, I could drive past the eerily purgatorial right-wing, Bible-beating capital of the USA - Gainesville. I would only stop to take a huge shit under the "Welcome to Gainesville" sign

and then I would finally drive past Orlando and hit up Miami. where I would procure the finest Cuban cigar, Cubano sandwich, and a fine little Cubanita on my arm...

WHERE *THE *OHIO STATE BATTLIN' BUCKEYES WILL PROCEED TO RAEP THE MIAMI HURRICANES FOR NOT THE 1ST, NOT THE 2ND, BUT 3RD TIME IN RECENT FOOTBAW MEMORY!!

and then I will use 3,4-whatever-the-fuxphen's own computer to post in the BL Shrine, "mourning" his death


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^lol Axl. 


I was really tired when I posted, but I was attempting to make a joke about how much of a joke all this NCAA mandated revisionist history is. 


And I ain't given up my password even if I die, motherfucker 


3,4-whateverthefuck is too sacred a name %)


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, damn I was obviously really high when I wrote that

well I guess we should officially go back to hating one another and talking mad shit before our big game. at least with all the penalties the NCAA is hitting my Buckeyes with, it has made this match-up interesting

... and to think, now your Hurricanes actually have a chance of winning the game


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> hahaha, damn I was obviously really high when I wrote that
> 
> well I guess we should officially go back to hating one another and talking mad shit before our big game. at least with all the penalties the NCAA is hitting my Buckeyes with, it has made this match-up interesting
> 
> ... and to think, now your Hurricanes actually have a chance of winning the game



lol yeah, I knew something was off. If you weren't usually such a nice person, I might have taken offense. You're a good writer and know how to shit talk while not coming across as an asshole, so at first I was like "wtf?" and then I was like, "he's probably high or pissed off about something else, or both" so I didn't respond in kind. It's cool. 

I'm really not interested in shit talking this season, however. I really don't see the great significance in this game anymore. Both teams have new coaches, lost their best players, and should be unranked. Last year it was #2 v. #12, and before my Canes completely embarrassed the entire city there was a lot of hope and optimism. 

Now, Miami is with a very good upstart coach, and Ohio State has an intern and nobody worth rooting for. It's so fucking bleh, last season I was all pumped up at around this time, but this season I feel like we will be watching two 8-4 crappy teams play each other. It doesn't carry the same wow factor that last years game did, and it was an exciting ass game. I can't believe my Canes would have beaten you had it not been for 4 really bad interceptions by Jacory Harris. I mean, you won, cause we have a shit QB, but it still goes to show that despite some of the worst coaching and strength and conditioning in the nation, we still almost had your ass based on pure talent. 

This is like a waiting for next year year for me. I've had enough of those. The Canes, Heat, and Dolphins have drained all of the life out of me. Fucking disappointment all around me


----------



## axl blaze

looks like former New England Patsy LB and current Kansas City Chiefs LB, Mike Vrabel, just retired from the NFL

Vrabel hails from the Ohio State University, a program that most recently has pumped out more star-studded linebackers than the official Linebacker U, Penn State (blegh)

Vrabel will now be coaching the LBs at tOSU. while recent news has proved to be a quagmire for the Buckeyes, finally a diamond in the rough. Mike Vrabel was nothing but a joy to watch on the field, and he was a very upstanding character off the field. tOSU, among recent allegations, needs a player just like this and I couldn't be happier with the news

Vrabel was the roomies with current Buckeyes interim head coach, Luke Fickell. I'm sure this has something to do with his momentous decision


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Some things I picked up while the site was down:
























I even cruised tigerdroppings, seeking out some fark entertainment (LSUFreek and his ilk):

Have Fun... Oregon coach Chip Kelly





and perhaps one of the biggest legend fark threads on the site - Rueben Randle emotional moments


----------



## Pander Bear

lols


----------



## NeighborMike

IM a USC fan...so i guess ill post next year lol


----------



## Pander Bear

which usc, the kiffin one (shudder!) or the spurrier one (shudder!)


----------



## Pander Bear

also, can we preemptively lock in the title for next season's thread as "smotpoker, come out come out wherever you are!"


----------



## NeighborMike

Pander Bear said:


> which usc, the kiffin one (shudder!) or the spurrier one (shudder!)



The trojans...i actually am not a fan of kiffin either, however i wont complain because he brought his daddy


----------



## Pander Bear

NeighborMike said:


> The trojans...i actually am not a fan of kiffin either, however i wont complain because he brought his daddy


 
nothing personal, but I hope they're as bad as my dawgs for years and years to come


----------



## axl blaze

Michigan fans are coming out of the woodwork here in Ohio!

I've even heard them proclaim "our first year, no-name coach is better than your first-year, no name coach!"

at least we can move forward to being "the best rivalry in all of sports" once again...


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> Michigan fans are coming out of the woodwork here in Ohio!
> 
> I've even heard them proclaim "our first year, no-name coach is better than your first-year, no name coach!"
> 
> at least we can move forward to being "the best rivalry in all of sports" once again...



I honestly doubt it becomes a rivalry...


----------



## NeighborMike

Pander Bear said:


> nothing personal, but I hope they're as bad as my dawgs for years and years to come



none taken, only cause i know it wont happen :D

no ones allowed to win the title unless youre in the SEC anyway, so we are all losers


----------



## Pander Bear

IDK, we're still flirting with god damned texas A&M, southern california isn't that far away, and we'd get access to the LA tv market... sounds like a good fit.


----------



## axl blaze

NeighborMike said:


> I honestly doubt it becomes a rivalry...



well you don't have to "doubt" it "becom[ing]" a rivalry... because it already IS a rivalry. perhaps you have only just started to get into college footbaw, but despite the past five years or so the Michigan/Ohio State rivalry was arguably one of the biggest and most grand (and constantly competing against the Yanks/Sox as the most heated). there is a reason this annual match-up is simply called "the Game," after all...

in your defense, the rivalry has been diluted in the past half-decade due to the impotence of Michigan. however, I'm a little confused as to your statement that it won't become a rivalry because it _already _is, if this makes sense

however, I hope that you're right. as a born Ohioan it never gets old to beat up on Michigan. who cares if the rivalry ain't what it used to be


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> well you don't have to "doubt" it "becom[ing]" a rivalry... because it already IS a rivalry. perhaps you have only just started to get into college footbaw, but despite the past five years or so the Michigan/Ohio State rivalry was arguably one of the biggest and most grand (and constantly competing against the Yanks/Sox as the most heated). there is a reason this annual match-up is simply called "the Game," after all...
> 
> *in your defense, the rivalry has been diluted in the past half-decade due to the impotence of Michigan. however, I'm a little confused as to your statement that it won't become a rivalry because it already is, if this makes sense*
> 
> however, I hope that you're right. as a born Ohioan it never gets old to beat up on Michigan. who cares if the rivalry ain't what it used to be



this is what i was getting at, im well aware its a rivalry, anyone who moderately watched sports should know that
BUT, like you said michigan hasnt been competitive in a while, and ohio losings its star players and coach still probably wont be enough to bring ohio down to that level


----------



## axl blaze

oh kewl, I was a little confused perhaps

let me just say - I hope you're right! I do think that now Michigan and Ohio State are going to be competitive for a couple years due to Jim Tressel falling on his sword, and I do think Brady Hoke was the perfect candidate for the Michigan h/c vacancy. only time will tell...


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> oh kewl, I was a little confused perhaps
> 
> let me just say - I hope you're right! I do think that now Michigan and Ohio State are going to be competitive for a couple years due to Jim Tressel falling on his sword, and I do think Brady Hoke was the perfect candidate for the Michigan h/c vacancy. only time will tell...



I think even after all of this Ohio will continue to do well because people still want to play there.

Rich Rod screwed michigans recruiting up for years ago come


----------



## Pegasus

I was going to take Georgia as a strong pick for the SEC East but I forgot they lost Kris Durham in addition to A.J. Green.  CB turned WR Malcolm Mitchell may step up and have a good year, especially given the quality passes he will be getting.  I really don't see South Carolina as being the strongest team, so I'm going with Georgia, just not with as much confidence.  I'm looking forward to the Boise State game!

In the West, of course Bama is looking pretty loaded.  Arkansas looks pretty dangerous as well though, and of course the rest of the conference is unrelenting as always.  

Alabama vs Georgia, my SEC championship picks.


----------



## Pander Bear

I like LSU in the West, and not just because kenickie says I have to. Their recent recruiting is due to mature this year, and IIRC, they have a relatively soft schedule.

As for the East I think its truly wide open. I'm short on mark richt, so I am short on my dawgs' chances, though they do truly play their best when expectations are at their lowest. I'm honestly looking to tennessee to make a good showing this year, at least as strong as "people" expect from sakarelina this coming season.

Tenn plays LSU in atlanta, LSU thumps them and goes on to the NC.


----------



## NeighborMike

Pander Bear said:


> I like LSU in the West, and not just because kenickie says I have to. Their recent recruiting is due to mature this year, and IIRC, they have a relatively soft schedule.
> 
> As for the East I think its truly wide open. I'm short on mark richt, so I am short on my dawgs' chances, though they do truly play their best when expectations are at their lowest. I'm honestly looking to tennessee to make a good showing this year, at least as strong as "people" expect from sakarelina this coming season.
> 
> Tenn plays LSU in atlanta, LSU thumps them and goes on to the NC.



LSU with the national championship if there quarter backing situation is good
I dont care Jordan Jefferson thrashed A&M in that bowl game. All i think about is the same were he couldnt muster 100 years throwing and ran more options then his Backs actually ran the ball

There are 2 far superior QBs behind him RIGHT now as far as im concerned. Im really interested to see how this team performs


----------



## axl blaze

it's always fun to prognosticate the SEC. I'd like to play...

I'll take South Carolina as the clear favorite for the SEC East. this year and last year, I feel like that sub-division has been wide open. I feel like most of these SEC East teams are rebuilding, and are once again a year or two from a solid showing (UGA, Tenn). but this is where the Gamecocks have an advantage, they are the most ready to win now

in the SEC West, I do think it's a toss-up between favorite-by-a-slim-margin Bama and LSU. it really could go either way. as said before, I'm losing faith in LSU's quarterbacking capabilities. and it's always difficult to pass up on Saban

LSU/Bama VS USC east

LSU/Bama wins again


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I have no idea who will win the ACC this year. The Noles appear to be up and coming, but I think Jimbo isn't their guy (he will be FSU's Randy Shannon or Ron Zook) and they are way overrated, just as my Canes were last year. VT is going to suck big time. They lost everything. Clemson is Clemson, top class talent that never performs. 

I would love to give it to my Canes, but I think they go 8-4 this season, keeping them one game out of ACC title contention. I can't think of one single good team in the entire conference, and that is sad. I still think it has the potential to one day be the second best conference in CFB, but that is a long way coming. After this season, The Canes probably dominate, until FSU comes along, and once that happens, and we finally have real contenders who can actually compete with SEC teams in title games (as schools from the Big 12, Big 10, and Pac-12 (exception USC, but they will be down for a while) simply can't. No place has talent like the South East US, which is the entire basis of my madman prediction that CFB will eventually turn into an ACC v. SEC war one of these years, once FSU and Miami get out of there respective funks, and Clemson finally hires a competent coach for all that talent.


----------



## Pegasus

I don't see how all of the teams you listed can have a bad year!  Out of VT, FSU, Miami, Clemson, one pretty much has to do well.  I'd give it to FSU as it's looking right now.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> ,,, the Michigan/Ohio State rivalry *was *arguably one of the biggest and most grand (and constantly competing against the Yanks/Sox as the most heated).



You know I love to dis tOSU, and don't miss a shot at MICH when it presents itself, but I have to state that growing up since the 70's, the MICH-tOSU matchup isn't all that.  Maybe before then, but not since.  In the 70's and 80's it was Oklahoma - Nebraska, in the 80's there was Pitt-PSU and FSU-MIA (perhaps moreso in the 90's).  Always hyped and nationally viewed games, top ranked teams.  That's what makes a rivalry 'big'.  Now, I've been around enough to know why they call Ohio the cradle of football, especially when you see all these winning coaches with ties back to the area.  And I recognize how much MICH-tOSU is in the record books as seeming important.  But not to break your heart, outside of those two states...nobody really has cared in my lifetime that I'm aware of, unless they were from or in those states.  Little10+2 (who the fuck dreamed up a B1G moniker?  That sucks!), it's had some games that mattered, and drew attention (like the #1-#2 matchup right before tOSU lost in the NC to UF), but that's up there with NW making a noise and people thinking they arrived...then faded again.  I recognize and appreciate the history of Ohio football (especially coaching), and the rivalry between the two schools, but for the rest of the football world, it honestly hasn't mattered all that much.  It's hard for someone on the inside to grasp that perspective (same as I couldn't fathom people not caring about FSU-UF, or FSU-MIA for awhile...though these days, nobody cares, again!), but outside that bubble, it ain't all that.



> ... there is a reason this annual match-up is simply called "the Game," by the fans of those schools after all...



fixed it for you.


----------



## axl blaze

well I'm not going to argue this case for you as Michigan VS Ohio State being among the best rivalries in sports, as we both seem to have made up our minds. let me just say that while Bo Schembechler and Woody Hayes were having their epic battles in the 70s, Doug Dickey's Florida Gators in that same decade could barely get past a .500 record (even going 0-10 in 1976 - ouch), and even when Florida did, they would get beaten and beaten bad in their bowl games (even losing to Miami... of Ohio). I know things are much different right now, but let's just say that both Ohio State and (ugh) Michigan were storied football programs while one could say Florida wasn't much of anything until the 80s... 

however, this is all in the past - far too long for the average college football shmuck to even begin to understand. you say who considers this the best rivalry? well, in it's (multiple) glory years and decades, the media does and did. to see ESPiN perpetuate this as the best rivalry in sports means ten fold, only because of their inherent East Coast bias. let me just say this, it's a damn shame Florida won't play Miami every year like they once did - what's up with that?

let's try to get back to the modern era with my next rant. let me segue-way with a former Florida Defensive Coordinator and Head Coach, Ron Zook. how does this man still have his coaching job at Illinois? he actually still does a good job with getting some solid NFL-ready recruits (Rashard Mendenhall has been my obvious favorite as of late), but is this guy ever going to get fired from college football or what? the Zooker sucks! although for some reason I wouldn't be surprised in him staying a Fighting Illini for four more years, even (for some reason)






*look at him... he looks like a Poor Man's Pete Carroll
*


and let me segue-way this back into the Gators by... umm.... well Charlie Weis (former FL OC), like Ron Zook is no stranger to the hot seat. if the University of Florida has two sub-par seasons in a row, then the only comfort their disheveled fans will have is in the arms of first year coach - Charlie Weis






*hot damn! that's a lot of a comfort. one could say a man like that is built for comfort*


----------



## Pander Bear

3,4— if USC gets a foothold in the SEC east as a school to make your name in, and starts winning recruiting battles with UGA and clemson, it'll be all over for clemson for another ten years. I'd give USC less than a 50/50 shot of pulling that off tho. 

I like VT's chances as always. They know how to win, sometimes it looks like the U and FSU have forgotten.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> 3,4— if USC gets a foothold in the SEC east as a school to make your name in, and starts winning recruiting battles with UGA and clemson, it'll be all over for clemson for another ten years. I'd give USC less than a 50/50 shot of pulling that off tho.
> 
> I like VT's chances as always. They know how to win, sometimes it looks like the U and FSU have forgotten.


 
The South East has enough talent to fill all of it's schools. And yes, both Miami and FSU have forgotten how to win. I had some retrospective loling at myself for my high expectations last season (after we went a whopping 9-4, woopdeedoo!) and I'm laughing at Nole fans who think they are back because of a 10-4 season. FSU is in for major disappointment, and Miami is rebuilding. 

VT is VT. They are a perennial 9-3/10-2 team that is at it's best when Miami is down. The only reason they exist is to beat Miami, similar in a sense to the USC/UCLA matchup. They beat down on us while we are down, but they don't get the same kind of consistent talent that a Miami, Florida State, Clemson, Florida, USCe, Georgia, Tenn, Bama, and LSU are capable of getting. They are consistently good, but the expectation for Beamer is to compete in the ACC, while the expectation for a guy who coaches for the above mentioned schools is to compete for a NC. And it is relatively realistic. If they couldn't do it when they had Mike Vick, it will never happen, because there will never be another talent like Mike Vick again, especially at VT. A guy like that will want to play for a real powerhouse, and VT is not one. They are more of that team that you know you can lose to as a major program, but feel really, really embarrassed when you do lose to them. Trust me, I've watched my Canes lose to them plenty (never when we were any good though  ).

In most years I would say they win the ACC when it is down, but they lost a fuckload on defense and their entire offensive backfield, which was one of the best they had in years.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Now this is a rivalry.  

Longhorns fan vs Sooners fans spat ends in knife fight  while eatin' good in the hood at Applebee's:
http://www.kens5.com/home/related/Longhorns-vs-Sooners-spat-ends-in-knife-fight-at-Applebees--2-men-hospitalized-126589648.html

Texas won this one with the Texas fan in stable condition and the Oklahoma fan in critical.  /"\

But really...  The season can't start soon enough!!  Every time I talk about us being good we lose.  So I won't say anything other than BOOMER SOONER!!!!!


----------



## NeighborMike

Pander Bear said:


> 3,4— if USC gets a foothold in the SEC east as a school to make your name in, and starts winning recruiting battles with UGA and clemson, it'll be all over for clemson for another ten years. I'd give USC less than a 50/50 shot of pulling that off tho.
> 
> I like VT's chances as always. They know how to win, sometimes it looks like the U and FSU have forgotten.



USC isnt even relevant, we cant play for a bowl game for another year, we get nothing for winning out division (if we do)


----------



## Pegasus

^He's talking about the SEC man, that USC is University of South Carolina.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ark/usc in atlanta for the sec.


----------



## axl blaze

speaking of USC (east) I think it's hilarious to see the Gamecocks QB, Stephen Garcia, reinstated back into the team after getting in trouble once again (DUI I believe, and I do believe he was arrested something like three times during the first month touching campus) 

this Garcia kid has seriously been in trouble more times than a classroom of modern 5th grade boys, diagnosed with ADHD

he really isn't that good at QB. you'd think that he was some sort of CFB Adonis. but his reinstatement goes to show, that as long as you are the star player of your sports team, you will get preferential treatment and you will be asked to suit up once again

it's kinda crazy to see the SEC West possess the most preseason hype in the conference. they must have wrested that out of the SEC East's laurels, yes


----------



## Thundercatkp

Pander Bear said:


> Tenn plays LSU in atlanta, LSU thumps them and goes on to the NC.



I thought TN played LSU at home 10/15/11...I could be wrong but hope not.  Looks like TN has a lot of home games 8 out 12.

http://www.utsports.com/sports/m-footbl/sched/tenn-m-footbl-sched.html

I keep waiting for it to be as good as it was in '98...good ol days....Fulmer, Tee Martin...and remember Steve Spurrier and the Gators....~~Sigh~~ the good ol days.


----------



## Pegasus

^He means he picks them to play for the SEC championship in Atlanta


----------



## ChickenScratch

Thundercatkp said:


> I thought TN played LSU at home 10/15/11...I could be wrong but hope not.  Looks like TN has a lot of home games 8 out 12.
> 
> http://www.utsports.com/sports/m-footbl/sched/tenn-m-footbl-sched.html
> 
> I keep waiting for it to be as good as it was in '98...good ol days....Fulmer, Tee Martin...and remember Steve Spurrier and the Gators....~~Sigh~~ the good ol days.




you're my new best friend on BL.  GO VOLS!  Tyler Bray is apparently looking pretty good, hope he can keep his attitude in check.  we're young.  i don't think we have a place kicker yet.  whatever, our out of conference schedule is weak as balls.  if we can win those and have a few solid in conference wins, i'll be happy.

meant to post this yesterday:

1 Oklahoma (42) 0-0 1454 
2 Alabama (13) 0-0 1414 
3 Oregon (2) 0-0 1309 
4 LSU (2) 0-0 1296 
5 Florida State 0-0 1116 
6 Stanford 0-0 1101 
7 Boise State 0-0 1065 
8 Oklahoma State 0-0 933 
9 Texas A&M 0-0 885 
10 Wisconsin 0-0 829 
11 Nebraska 0-0 814 
12 South Carolina 0-0 779 
13 Virginia Tech 0-0 767 
14 Arkansas 0-0 750 
15 TCU 0-0 687 
16 Ohio State 0-0 631 
17 Michigan State 0-0 536 
18 Notre Dame 0-0 440 
19 Auburn 0-0 329 
20 Mississippi State 0-0 301 
21 Missouri 0-0 266 
22 Georgia 0-0 260 
23 Florida 0-0 240 
24 Texas 0-0 162 
25 Penn State 0-0 161


----------



## axl blaze

and I meant to post that and do more ranting and raving about the preseason Top 25 yesterday as well. it looks like I've been doing my fair share of ranting here, so I do apologize. however, this is an open forum and you're all just going to have to deal with it

let's take this Top 25 for exactly what it's worth, shall we? the answer is absolutely nothing, but I want to dissect some teams that I feel like that are on this list, that are going to either stink it up this year, or just brave the line of mediocrity. also, we have a couple teams that are ALWAYS on these pre-season lists, every year, that truly don't deserve to be there (every year)

first, let me look at the Top 5. we've got the Okies, Bama, Oregon, LSU, and Florida State

one of these teams is going to stink it up this year, no question. that team is Oregon. of course, being in the National Championship game last year means that your team is automatically in the preseason top 5 (unless you're Auburn and you lost virtually EVERYBODY). it is in my humble opinion that not only will Oregon NOT be in the Top 20 at the end of the year, they will not even compete in the down-year Pac-10

one of these teams is also perpetually over-ranked and loved by the media. that team is Florida State. FSU won't be too bad this year, but they will lose in their first couple weeks, badly to Oklahoma (ending their NC hopes). FSU will then lose to their in-state rival Miami (or is it Fla? either way, they lose). sure FSU might win the ACC, because it is a pretty weak conference, but that's about it. the media LOVES FSU

moving down to Number 6 we have Stanford. they will be okay and might compete for the Pac-10, but let's face it - they're not NC caliber here. there is a reason why the entire NFL was on former Coach Harbaugh's nuts - he was an amazing coach, destined for far greener grid-irons than the Stanford Trees could provide. I feel like we are going to see, this year, just how much of a presence Coach Harbaugh had when Stanford drops into mediocrity without him

now onto Virginia Tech. OMG. WHY? every single year they are hyped and in the preseason top 10. EVERY SINGLE YEAR THEY DISSAPOINT. Frank Beamer couldn't win it with Michael Vick, and he will never, I repeat EVER get an athlete of that skill set to play for him again. Frank Beamer will never compete for a NC. VT will stink it up this year

Notre Dame - need I really say anything here?

Auburn - they lost everybody. I don't think Chizik is going to be able to put the pieces together so this team remains in the Top 25 at the end of this year. no way. no how

I don't think Soon-to-be-Big-Ten Missouri is going to be all that great this year either

Georgia - they could do well, but recent memory says they will self-implode in the SEC gauntlet. is it amazing or what, that Coach Richt still has a job here? I would think that a true storied program, like UGA, expects far better than what Richt has brought to the table these last couple years there... I would think...

Texas - this is a rather high ranking for a team that went what? 5-7 last year? now I'm not one of those idiots that thinks the Longhorns are DONE; that Mac Brown is past his prime and that they will not compete ever again. RIDICULOUS. Ohio might be a football state, but Texas is a footbaw state at its best. they have millions of different power house high schools to chose recruits from. they truly do. I do wish Texas would stop threatening to leave the Big 12 and become independent. how many times has Texas made these teethless, empty threats? it all comes down to money, and if Texas was an Indy last year and they went 5-7 - they would have gotten NO CHECK due to missing a bowl game. even though they gloriously missed a bowl game last year, they still got a fat check from the Big 12. Texas needs the money, now way they are going General Sherman scorched Earth on us 

Penn State snuck into the Top 25. how the hell did they get here? is Joe Pa a zombie yet?


----------



## axl blaze

can it be footbaw time yet??


----------



## Pegasus

^Lol, what is that pic?


----------



## axl blaze

it's the fucking Boz aka Oklahoma's Finest. his biography came out when he was 24, and he is an action movie superstar. if he says that the NCAA is communistic, I agree with this man. the opposite of communistic is Americanistic and he is one-juiced up slice of Americanistic opportunity


----------



## axl blaze

is it really this quiet in here? I can't believe the state of this forum, with less than a month away from college footbaw kick-off!

in the meantime, here is a bad ass tattoo on one Michigan State Spartan tackle Jerel Worthy, of a Spartan crushing a Wolverine underneath him


----------



## Pegasus

Hopefully this year the AQ question doesn't get beaten to death again.  I'm pulling for UGA to just end Boise's hopes in the first game.

I'm interested to see how LSU comes out this year.  I really don't think they're going to be dominant this season, but I guess we'll see.  Right now, I think Arkansas is stronger than LSU.


----------



## axl blaze

Pegasus said:


> Hopefully this year the AQ question doesn't get beaten to death again.  I'm pulling for UGA to just end Boise's hopes in the first game.



I agree with you and I think the majority of college footbaw fans agree with you as well. can you please pull it off, Georgia?

for some reason, Clemson always makes me laugh. here is the official cover of the offensive playbook of the Clemson Tigers:


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> ..[Garcia isn't so good]...but his reinstatement goes to show, that as long as you are the star player of your sports team, you will get preferential treatment and you will be asked to suit up once again



I think it speaks as much, or more, to Spurrier's lack of ability to coach any of the other players he's got for that position   He *needs* someone who knows his system to give him half a chance this season.  And he HAS to build on last year's success without a drop off, or he may as well quit.

++++

Axl, I'd love to chime in on your top 25 analysis, but for the most part all I can say is "+1" for things.  I was hoping you'd make some reference to how there are what, 6? 8? teams from the SEC starting off ranked.  And that there are ZERO from the Big Easy   I wanted to do some research on how many start the season vs end the season as far as being ranked for each conference, but it bears out (in looking at the SEC) like last year started with 6-7 ranked beginning and end (not the same, as some fall out, of course), and the year before was 5-6 at beginning and end.  Do I have a point?  I don't think so, just babbling.  Moving on, and counting down to kickoff.


----------



## axl blaze

in anticipation of tOSU VS Miami game -






canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> in anticipation of tOSU VS Miami game -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
> canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
> canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
> canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?


 


Cripple Fight!


----------



## NeighborMike

Texas a&m to the SEC boys and girls?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> in anticipation of tOSU VS Miami game -



Does Herbstreit keep a manservant just to ride piggyback on the sidelines?

Found this, figured ya'll could appreciate it Muschamp Intensity Meter  Funny stuff.

Also, there's been noise about the NCAA raising it's APR for schools.  This bit on bball (not this thread, I know) had me scratching my head a bit on SYR, and wondering wtf on tOSU and PUR being on the no-bracket list.  Though, there's similar for football that would have kept the following out of bowls - Arizona, Arkansas, Colorado, Louisville, Minnesota, Ole Miss, Purdue, South Florida, and Washington State.  Rules that make a difference, interesting.

On the ATM to SEC tip, we went thru the same shit pot in MAY-JUL of 2010.  Same probable schools then for an SEC addition as we have now - ATM and...someone (most likely OU, IMO).  I'm not going to dig up the same threads (what? why not?  Oh man, TLB's losing his rep), but the conversation remains.  I say ATM will come, probably announce this summer as I think they've passed their quota for eating Longhorn bullshit.  I sincerely doubt the 'other' team would be FSU, CLEM, or GT, as they do nothing for the SEC.  Questions abound on my Gators sites about going to 14, or 16 (and if 16, when)...along with 'who'.  I'm just burnt from arguing with idiots who think uber-conferences would kill college football and the NCAA would be all over it preventing ATM from coming or any other such shit.  NCAA let BigE basketball grow to 16 teams, didn't say boo about the last round of football conference trades, and won't do shit about anyone trying to change things further.  I believe ATM will join, and someone else, but I ain't scared...it'll happen when it happens.  Moving on.  I think the Texas Longhorns have soured their conference to the point they'll be the only team with any national weight, and it will dwindle as their conference sos falls to shit.  It'll be the "USC and the 9 dwarves" syndrome all over again, that is if they can keep 10 teams in the conference (not a given).  Fuck Texas, they reap what they sow.

And, in closing, to quote a friend of mine



			
				Bucknut McDuff said:
			
		

> canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
> canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
> canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?
> canitpweezebefootbaw?canitpweezebefootbaw?


----------



## axl blaze

the Communistic NCAA is at it again. this grade guideline is pretty scary, and will lower the average depth of talent a decade or so than what we're used to. say goodbye to the Ohio State University (imo) and the entire SEC (imo). who really expects these retard-savant football players to make these sort of grades?!

shiiit, I'm thinking the OU Sooners are going to the Big Ten! they would be just too perfect for Big Ten ball. I think they fit better here than there, the SEC

another Texas team wants to jump the ship - god damn!

looks like this is the beginning of the Super-Conference Era. and hilariously enough, it looks like then the Big 12 would be no more (with Big 12 teams being supplemented in the SEC and Big 10). while these aforementioned Super Conferences give me the heebie-jeebies, I've heard the sports talking heads say that this will have to herald the new age of a BCS playoffs system - which can only be a good thing, right?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Yea I see OU going to the Big 10 or Pac 12 before the SEC.  There is a good article on linked on ESPN about it: http://newsok.com/berry-tramel-ou-wants-no-part-of-the-sec/article/3594510?custom_click=rss

I think the Big 10 would be the best fit geographically and tradition wise.  Not to mention the Big 10 at least tries to keep its programs somewhat clean.


----------



## Pegasus

OU would be ridiculous to add to the SEC West.  It's already the most loaded conference in the BCS, so add OU?!

I wouldn't mind seeing TAMU to the SEC West and a decent team like FSU to the East though tbh.


----------



## axl blaze

expect OU to go to the Big Ten in the next ten years. they have the same tradition, same pro-style offense, and same monstrous O and D linemen - Oklahoma would fit right in! Boomer Sooner, I say! it is only going to make the Big Ten a better conference. I've always liked OU, because they do remind me of a Big Ten team (choking jokes aside). it does seem that wherever OU is going, Oklahoma State will be following. it seems like that is a two package deal - just like how if the SEC were to acquire Texas A+M, they would be doing so for Texas

looks like Miami is next on the chopping block known as the NCAA infractions?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> the Communistic NCAA is at it again. this grade guideline is pretty scary, and will lower the average depth of talent a decade or so than what we're used to. say goodbye to the Ohio State University (imo) and the entire SEC (imo). who really expects these retard-savant football players to make these sort of grades?!


 
I think it is a pretty good idea. Sure, the "Student-Athlete" thing is a bit of a scam, as these guys are usually athletes without academic brains, and coaches/admins find loopholes to get some of these "non-eligible" kids into school every year, but it at least brings some accountability to the system. One might ask how the fuck Ohio State has such poor marks for it's athletes despite being a quality school (unlike West Virginia or LSU), and it is a perfectly valid question. In the case of Ohio State, some of it is due to the fact that they aren't afraid to fail a big time athlete (Chris Carter's kid flunked out of OSU, for fucksake) and perhaps they are being unfairly penalized. 

It is an issue that some schools have a major competitive recruiting advantage over others because of the relative lack of standards that other schools have. WVU and LSU are every kid's fallback school. They both have some power of their own, of course, but one of the major draws is that kids don't have to try as hard to qualify, and kids are handed passing grades in order to keep them eligible. 

 I think it will be pretty harsh in the short-term, but it may change things for the better in the long-term perception-wise by forcing the mainstream to understand that you cannot force education on these kids, and that they really are at the school for athletics (if a school such as Ohio State becomes ineligible for this, you will see the mainstream opinion sway real fast. It will cost the sport major dollars). I'm of the opinion that scholarship athletes should get some kind of college credit for participating  in their sport. Obviously it wouldn't be fair to grade them based on performance on the field, but for the sake of a school maintaining its academic integrity, a system where scholarship athletes in, let's say, football and basketball are only required to take the equivalent course load of your standard community college A.A. ( a required 60 credits instead of 120), instead of having to juggle really difficult  classwork with the necessary participation in the athletics that are usually the sole reason most of these kids are even at such institutions to begin with.

With this tactic, kids would still be held to some academic standards, but none of them would be pushed to take higher level classes that everybody knows they don't belong in in the first place (which I would imagine often puts teachers in compromising situations: what do you do if an otherwise hard working student, who is also one of the teams top 5 players, cannot wrap his brains around some Senior level courses he took in a field that he thought would be a breeze, such as sport's journalism? Nobody wants to be "that teacher" that cost the school a championship, especially if the kid just isn't capable).  Scholarship athletes would still maintain the option of pursuing a full degree, as some of these kids are extremely brilliant and worthy of degrees. 


On a different note, I'm not worried about my Canes. The man making the allegations was involved in a major ponzi scheme and is in prison, and has a reputation for being a compulsive liar. He was making this same noise a year ago, saying he was going to write a "tell all" book, and UM immediately self-reported. No violations were found, but the guy obviously hasn't said what he actually did yet. No players have come forward alleging any illegal activity, which usually happens when a story like this one has been around for a year. The general opinion of this guy seems to be "who the fuck was he?" in most cases and "oh, that creepy ass 50 year old booster who was trying to hang out with college kids and got mad when we never called him again after we got away from his creepy ass?"

This is always to say you never know. Ohio State went down for some bullshit initially and the NCAA stuck around long enough to find every piece of dirt on that program they could find, most of which was out of the program's control. Somebody in Miami probably offers players free tatoos, and discount cars (although not at the Pryor level) and other valuable merchandise. These kids are celebrities, and they will get celebrity treatment. Small time boosters probably give kids at every school small amounts of cash without coaches even knowing about it. The NCAA seems to have more interest in finding out who got paid some small amount of cash or received some minor benefit while at a school (whether it was an institutional problem or not) than they do in actually punishing the most actively corrupt schools in which everybody from the coaching staff to the athletic department is complicit in making sure a couple blue-chippers go their way every year.


----------



## 23536

fuck another decade of irrelevance for UM, fuck

this is the major write-up:  http://sports.yahoo.com/investigati...miami_booster_details_illicit_benefits_081611


----------



## NeighborMike

235360287471352662 said:


> fuck another decade of irrelevance for UM, fuck
> 
> this is the major write-up:  http://sports.yahoo.com/investigati...miami_booster_details_illicit_benefits_081611



this info may be damning to the U but it goes on in just about every college
the more people continue to dig to try to "fix" college football they will continue to find info on this which will ultimately just devastate a lot of programs in the end


----------



## Pander Bear

> but it goes on in just about every college



it doesn't go on at SMU these days, I'd hazard. If the NCAA was serious about the rules it writes, it could sanction away 90 percent of the violations. It doesn't. 


As for the U getting hit again: lol. Mostly because of all the crowing 3,4 has done about how dirty other programs are, and how UM has cleaned up its act.


----------



## NeighborMike

Pander Bear said:


> it doesn't go on at SMU these days, I'd hazard. If the NCAA was serious about the rules it writes, it could sanction away 90 percent of the violations. It doesn't.
> 
> 
> As for the U getting hit again: lol. Mostly because of all the crowing 3,4 has done about how dirty other programs are, and how UM has cleaned up its act.



Ha youre right, SMU, the only team to actually be stupid enough to get caught for this crap


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> it doesn't go on at SMU these days, I'd hazard. If the NCAA was serious about the rules it writes, it could sanction away 90 percent of the violations. It doesn't.
> 
> 
> As for the U getting hit again: lol. Mostly because of all the crowing 3,4 has done about how dirty other programs are, and how UM has cleaned up its act.


 
Well, college football may be forever ruined for me, since this is the second violation of this type in UM history, but I'm glad you find some amusement in it. Dick. 



Snitches like this have to go. I hope this guy gets shanked in prison. This guy brought all of this out because the players didn't want to be his friend anymore when they moved on to the NFL and found out that he was a ponzi schemer. 

What's really sad about this situation in particular is that many people within the program felt it was as clean as it had ever been, including my "source" on the Patrick Peterson scandal. Obviously, when you hire idiots for athletic directors (this all started under Paul Dee, the most incompetent athletic director of all time, responsible for the Coker and Shannon hires, which could be forgivable, but more notably responsible for being a horrible fund-raiser. The amount of revenue we took in increased by extreme margins once Kirby Hoccutt took over, but I am getting the feeling that he ran because he saw how out of control the team was getting with this booster). Apparently it was a situation where Coker gave preachy messages to stay away from boosters like this, which obviously didn't work because Coker commanded respect from no one (it was at it's worst from 2002-2004, most of the major allegations occur in that time frame), and while Shannon certainly curbed the amount of kids going that route, or at least kept the extent of what these kids received down, the administration was doing nothing to nip at it before it became "the worst scandal of all time," as it is being called now. 

I'm hoping a lot of this information turns out to be false, but 8 former players (punk ass snitches who are dead to me), most notably Tyrone Moss, confirmed these little tidbits just for fun. 

In the end, this particular scandal will end horribly not only for UM, but for all of college football. While this guy is starting with UM, he also plans to name a few schools that pay for recruits (according to him, UM never had to pay for recruits, as their money couldn't stack up with the SEC anyways and players were sold on living the Miami high-life). I hope the NCAA listens if they do happen to impose "death penalty" type punishments on UM, because we are certainly not the only guilty party here. 

In the end, however, I think there is a chance we will actually get off relatively lightly for one reason and one reason alone: putting UM (or any major program) out of any possibility of relevance for more than a couple years will cost the NCAA millions of dollars. I'm sure they regret the SMU situation, as that school could have been a money making machine today, and instead they lost a lot of viewers forever. This is the only hope I'm clinging to. Even though the NCAA has warmed up to UM lately (of all the schools who have been violated recently, we are the first to cooperate fully, and guys like Shannon were probably serious about trying to clean up), the media still loves to jump the gun and attack us. Even if by some miracle 95% of what this guy has been saying has been lies, the NCAA will probably impose some penalty in order not to appear impotent. 

More likely, however, even when you consider how large a television draw UM is, we are probably the best choice as a sacrificial lamb at a time where the NCAA is attempting to keep all things SEC going at full force (Auburn still hasn't been penalized?) while nitpicking everybody else (OSU, USCw). More people tune in to watch us lose, and we have a relatively small fanbase compared to the size of our city. If the NCAA goes the death penalty (or any kind of equivalent) route, I will likely boycott college football. I'm getting really sick of this shit, as great as the game is it is becoming increasingly corrupt, with teams like Miami getting all the media attention and "worst scandal of all time" attached to it's name in the very same year that it comes out that Auburn won a National Championship with a bought QB and LSU paid for a couple of players as well.


----------



## Pander Bear

> Snitches like this have to go.



There's that thug-U mentality comin' back.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^+1 to PB



3 said:


> This guy brought all of this out because the players didn't want to be his friend anymore when they moved on to the NFL and found out that he was a ponzi schemer.



You read the Yahoo article?  Yeah, he's pissed everyone turned their back when his shit hit the fan.  But they (UM staff and officials) were right there with him for the better part of the last decade letting him do it.  Ponzi or not, a booster with money (regardless of where it is coming from) behaving this way, after the Luke Skywalker shit?  MIA brought it on themesleves with years of looking away.



3 said:


> Obviously, when you hire idiots for athletic directors (this all started under Paul Dee, the most incompetent athletic director of all time, responsible for the Coker and Shannon hires, which could be forgivable, but more notably responsible for being a horrible fund-raiser....and while Shannon certainly curbed the amount of kids going that route, or at least kept the extent of what these kids received down, the administration was doing nothing to nip at it before it became "the worst scandal of all time," as it is being called now.



Majority of sports fans are too young to appreciate the SMU scandal, so to the masses this IS the "worst scandal of all time".  Media hype doesn't shy from hyperbole either.  That said, when's the last time anyone put a finger on this many coaches, players, and University staff in a single stroke?  Hyperbole applies if it is exaggeration, and the scale here doesn't imply exaggeration.

Still, it start with hiring "idiots for athletic directors" (and idiot presidents don't help either).  Again, da U brought it on themselves, when they could have saved themselves early on.  Perhaps the Thug U mentality was just quieter, but not eradicated.





3 said:


> ...I think there is a chance we will actually get off relatively lightly for one reason and one reason alone: putting UM (or any major program) out of any possibility of relevance for more than a couple years will cost the NCAA millions of dollars.
> ...
> More likely, however, even when you consider how large a television draw UM is, we are probably the best choice as a sacrificial lamb



Not a chance on the first bit.  However, sacrificial lamb is a an abuse of the term.  There is nothing 'innocent lamb'-ish about MIA in any of these allegations, though I'll concede the sacrificial bit.  The NCAA is loosing ground and looking inept with handling of recent problems (AU, tOSU, USC, TN, etc).  They need to make a clear, and rather HARD statement about disregarding the rules, and this is the best opportunity to do so.  This isn't a 'hate on U' statement, but a reflection of this is the first instance where someone has years and years of documents, along with witness corroboration, to bury a program.  None of this months, or years, of sniffing around for people that faded away and might know something.  This is cold, hard evidence.

NCAA needs to send a shockwave through the collegiate system to re-assert its authority that so many flaunt.  This is the way to do it, and others will get in line or get hammered worse than they imagined in the past.

As for killing a cash cow...I beg to differ.  Yeah, MIA still has significant name recognition, but killing the program won't hurt the cash flowing through D1 football (legally, at least  ).  There's a lot more teams ready to fill any void that MIA leaves behind, other than playing at Landshark Stadium, perhaps.  The bigger question in my mind, is if the NCAA flexes more muscle and tries to tighten it's grip....do the schools move further to the semi-pro direction.  Meaning, we're now hearing increased noise about super conferences, paying athletes across the board (at least, where schools can afford it), and even some conferences seceding from the NCAA to do their own football system (can't find the link right now, don't know if it came from B1G or B12 commissioner, but essentially go to 3-4 superconferences that run their own playoff system on BCS cash and say 'fuck the NCAA', leaving all the other schools in the dust).  While killing MIA would be significant to the NCAAF landscape, it's merit as a major domino is more in the power play between NCAA and money hungry conferences, and less in the actual school's name or history.  It's the next step following on USCw, tOSU, AU (still coming) and TN (still coming) and ORE (still coming)....it's a big step, but just another step.




Tweet of the day, this year's tOSU vs MIA game to be called "The Ineligibowl"


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> There's that thug-U mentality comin' back.


 
Might as well embrace it now 

Seriously, snitching is not cool, and this guy seriously deserves to die. No joke. There is actually a chance he might get stabbed when he comes back to the Miami-Dade prison system. Even if he chooses solitary, the guards will make sure to kick his ass on a daily basis as long as he is down here. And I don't think Tyrone Moss and the 7 other players (who are still anonymous) who snitched on themselves are welcome in South Florida anymore. These guys just went from beloved to hated in an instant, and a few of them will catch beatings over this, you can expect to find that in the news pretty soon. Miami is a crazy city when it comes to its athletes, especially the UM ones.

I truly hope they don't try and put us on some 8 year probation for this shit. No way they cut out TV and call it an official death penalty, but I could realistically see those devious motherfuckers at the NCAA deciding on a really, really long probation that would permanently set back a school, while still collecting ad revenue from the broadcast itself (although FSU-Miami would cease to mean shit). They are always especially ingenious when it comes to dealing with Miami.

I have a feeling I am going to be one sport down.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

lighter note, more farks   This time, of the Oregon play cards:

nsfw by size


*NSFW*:


----------



## 23536

TheLoveBandit said:


> However, sacrificial lamb is a an abuse of the term.  There is nothing 'innocent lamb'-ish about MIA in any of these allegations, though I'll concede the sacrificial bit.



I think "sacrificial lamb" is a fair term because nobody at UM did anything wrong.  They may have broken rules, but were any of their alleged actions wrong?  They shouldn't be made to suffer for benefiting from the fame they generated.

As a corollary, when Cuban athletes defect in order to become pros, they're portrayed as traitors to the Revolution, even though they do nothing but reap the natural rewards of their work.  Even so, their names are besmirched and their families disowned.   So then if the families of Cuban defectors can reasonably be regarded as innocent casualties, the Canes' program can be seen that way as well.

The NCAA is the villain.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TLB: I wouldn't say that the NCAA is losing ground at all in its sanction battles. They hit USCw and the formerly damn near untouchable Ohio State pretty fucking hard compared to how they usually hit. 

Yet they leave all these SEC teams, who have committed much greater violations, receive no punishment. How this can happen with Auburn, LSU, and Tenn is unbelievable to me. I am beginning to jump on the SEC conspiracy theory bandwagon. For whatever reason, the NCAA is really catering to these guys, and investigating and sanctioning everyone else, including Michigan for fuck sake. 

And while Miami certainly isn't innocent of these allegations, they are likely not guilty of every single allegation in that article. Some of his "proof" isn't actually "proof." Owning a receipt to a fancy restaurant doesn't necessarily mean that a player was there with him. He has occasional photographs, but I doubt these meetings occurred as frequently as he claims. Something is wrong here in that he was still around the school (it is important to keep in mind that he donated a ton of money and appeared legitimate) after the head coaches wanted him gone for the future headaches he would cause. Both Coker and Shannon complained about him, and compliance wasn't heeding them. Usually, it is the other way around. He also did not give Miami a competitive advantage, but it seems that the NCAA is more concerned with rulebreakers than they are with actual cheaters.

But yes, sacrificing Miami would be enormous. Miami is one of the top 5 largest televisions draw in college football, and they have extremely loyal fan-bases in South Florida and New York who would not likely switch allegiance. If Florida went away would you become a fan of FSU, or Bethunne-Cookman? I doubt it, people tend to remain loyal to their team. If they sacrificed Miami by placing insane sanctions on them (insane would be defined as anything larger than a two year bowl ban and a reduction of 30 scholarships), then something fucking crazy is happening. It would be a stupid idea by the NCAA to deal any kind of deathblow to Miami, but they have done dumber things.

And what do you mean by filling the void Miami leaved behind? If Miami fans feel that the odds are so stacked against them that watching CFB isn't even worth it anymore, they are not going to hop on another teams bandwagon. Miami will have no college football team of interest, and the market for college football down here will die. That seems like a void that is impossible to fill.


----------



## NeighborMike

3 said:


> TLB: I wouldn't say that the NCAA is losing ground at all in its sanction battles. They hit USCw and the formerly damn near untouchable Ohio State pretty fucking hard compared to how they usually hit.
> 
> Yet they leave all these SEC teams, who have committed much greater violations, receive no punishment. How this can happen with Auburn, LSU, and Tenn is unbelievable to me. I am beginning to jump on the SEC conspiracy theory bandwagon. For whatever reason, the NCAA is really catering to these guys, and investigating and sanctioning everyone else, including Michigan for fuck sake.
> 
> And while Miami certainly isn't innocent of these allegations, they are likely not guilty of every single allegation in that article. Some of his "proof" isn't actually "proof." Owning a receipt to a fancy restaurant doesn't necessarily mean that a player was there with him. He has occasional photographs, but I doubt these meetings occurred as frequently as he claims. Something is wrong here in that he was still around the school (it is important to keep in mind that he donated a ton of money and appeared legitimate) after the head coaches wanted him gone for the future headaches he would cause. Both Coker and Shannon complained about him, and compliance wasn't heeding them. Usually, it is the other way around. He also did not give Miami a competitive advantage, but it seems that the NCAA is more concerned with rulebreakers than they are with actual cheaters.
> 
> But yes, sacrificing Miami would be enormous. Miami is one of the top 5 largest televisions draw in college football, and they have extremely loyal fan-bases in South Florida and New York who would not likely switch allegiance. If Florida went away would you become a fan of FSU, or Bethunne-Cookman? I doubt it, people tend to remain loyal to their team. If they sacrificed Miami by placing insane sanctions on them (insane would be defined as anything larger than a two year bowl ban and a reduction of 30 scholarships), then something fucking crazy is happening. It would be a stupid idea by the NCAA to deal any kind of deathblow to Miami, but they have done dumber things.
> 
> And what do you mean by filling the void Miami leaved behind? If Miami fans feel that the odds are so stacked against them that watching CFB isn't even worth it anymore, they are not going to hop on another teams bandwagon. Miami will have no college football team of interest, and the market for college football down here will die. That seems like a void that is impossible to fill.



The bottom part of your post is what very interesting to me about this situation. The severity of whats going on here certainly warrents the death penalty, because its sure not like this is the first time the U has gotten in trouble

But to destroys the U's program would be a gigantic blow to many different areas. Mainly because you talk about how large the program really is. Some bad things may have been going on at SMU but they were never the type of program the U is, not even close

And to call the guy a snitch is fair, but I have to ask if any of you saying this have ever seen the inside of a jail cell? I have and I cant imagine spending thousands/millions on people/the program and not having any of them put money on your books or at least answer the phone.

3,4 is right, this guy isnt safe in prison or in the streets of florida anymore, nor are the people who co-signed on his storys


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> Yet they leave all these SEC teams, who have committed much greater violations, receive no punishment. How this can happen with Auburn, LSU, and Tenn is unbelievable to me. I am beginning to jump on the SEC conspiracy theory bandwagon. For whatever reason, the NCAA is really catering to these guys, and investigating and sanctioning everyone else, including Michigan for fuck sake.



blah blah blah sour grapes. You know LSU (and Auburn, for that matter) _was_ punished by the NCAA *THIS YEAR*, right? or is losing scholarships not hard enough for you? Here's to hoping that one day the SEC secedes and we Southerners can enjoy our cheater filled, nasty, bad attitude, no integrity etc etc etc whatever else Ohio says about the rest of us, football without any attitude from anyone else.


----------



## axl blaze

I love this shit! my internet connection is spotty. look at all of us! going after one another's throats. college football season is truly just about back, and my nipples are diamonds

I actually agree with 3, 4 in that these shady, loser-ass boosters MUST DIE. they are ruining programs. they just about ruined the formerly untouchable (we'll see how this season plays out) tOSU. they all seem like losers, and this Shapiro ponzi-scheming Miami dirtbag could be the worst of them all. BOO-HOO. you think these college football players are your friends? REALLY? because I think when you force a bunch of 18-20 year old college guys to hang out with you, a 40ish year old man, THEY ARE MAKING FUN OF YOU. they are not your friends, and all these shady boosters do is ruin fine programs. I agree, they must die

LSU and Auburn weren't punished enough. what's wrong with the NCAA is that they don't have some sort of uniformed disciplined system, and these things are ALWAYS hard to prove (unless your Miami and your shit is plastered all over the internet). I mean, I hate saying this sorta thing, that teams need to be punished more - but let's face it - Cam Newton should not have played in the National Championship (and TP should not have played in his bowl game, also)

on the other hand, I can't wait to be 3-0 VS Miami. I've heard that their fans are pretty brutal, even at times worst than the insufferable redneck fans of the Gators


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> LSU and Auburn weren't punished enough. what's wrong with the NCAA is that they don't have some sort of uniformed disciplined system, and these things are ALWAYS hard to prove (unless your Miami and your shit is plastered all over the internet). I mean, I hate saying this sorta thing, that teams need to be punished more - but let's face it - Cam Newton should not have played in the National Championship (and TP should not have played in his bowl game, also)



LSU got off easier because they self reported and had dude involved resign before they even went to the NCAA, the NCAA told them to extend their probation for another year, as for Auburn, who the fuck knows, it's Alabama, I don't know what's going on down there. Funny how its only Auburn and LSU (and Tennessee?) that gets the SEC haterade treatment, what about the god damn Tide? or Pander's Dawgs, for that matter?


----------



## Pander Bear

my dawgs are blameless and inept. Actually, the AKC might get after the uga line for inbreeding, but that's another matter entirely.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I love this shit! my internet connection is spotty. look at all of us! going after one another's throats. college football season is truly just about back, and my nipples are diamonds
> 
> I actually agree with 3, 4 in that these shady, loser-ass boosters MUST DIE. they are ruining programs. they just about ruined the formerly untouchable (we'll see how this season plays out) tOSU. they all seem like losers, and this Shapiro ponzi-scheming Miami dirtbag could be the worst of them all. BOO-HOO. you think these college football players are your friends? REALLY? because I think when you force a bunch of 18-20 year old college guys to hang out with you, a 40ish year old man, THEY ARE MAKING FUN OF YOU. they are not your friends, and all these shady boosters do is ruin fine programs. I agree, they must die
> 
> LSU and Auburn weren't punished enough. what's wrong with the NCAA is that they don't have some sort of uniformed disciplined system, and these things are ALWAYS hard to prove (unless your Miami and your shit is plastered all over the internet). I mean, I hate saying this sorta thing, that teams need to be punished more - but let's face it - Cam Newton should not have played in the National Championship (and TP should not have played in his bowl game, also)
> 
> on the other hand, I can't wait to be 3-0 VS Miami. I've heard that their fans are pretty brutal, even at times worst than the insufferable redneck fans of the Gators


 

If you are sitting in the lower deck, you will find UM fans to be surprisingly classy. We are an arrogant bunch based on the sheer amount of success we have had over the years, but I rarely ever saw fights at a game. Also, most rational Miami fans feel that OSU was unfairly targeted as well, even though we truly hate you guys. Miami fans tend to have empathy for those accused of crimes of this sort, as we are aware of how it has affected our team long-term. 

Upper-deck kids are assholes. A lot of fighting goes on there, because the crowd usually consists of Miami's resident wanna-be bangers. 

Just don't be an asshole. Don't be the loud and obnoxious guy rooting for the home team to lose, we have a tolerance but I have seen a fight or two breakout when a guy couldn't keep his mouth shut, although this is usually during the FSU contests, as traveling FSU fans have a tendency to be snooty assholes who not only shit on the stadium (back in The Orange Bowl, I used to be a season ticket holder but I refuse to set foot in the current stadium again, it is the worst gameday experience in the world, oh, and make extra extra extra time for parking arrangements) and the fans, but love to run their mouth when their team is up, and never seem to shut the fuck up about it. FSU fans seem to have class when I communicate with them online, especially compared to Florida fans, but they lack road team etiquette. 

Anyways, if your team wins you won't have any potential fights to worry about unless you happened to be the obnoxious guy, you will pass right through. I promise you will be surprised by the class of the average fan.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> LSU got off easier because they self reported and had dude involved resign before they even went to the NCAA, the NCAA told them to extend their probation for another year, as for Auburn, who the fuck knows, it's Alabama, I don't know what's going on down there. Funny how its only Auburn and LSU (and Tennessee?) that gets the SEC haterade treatment, what about the god damn Tide? or Pander's Dawgs, for that matter?



Miami self-reported the current violations a year ago, or _tried_ to. This fucking asshole would not give UM the common courtesy of giving the school the chance to review the violations, which is standard practice. This is one of the reasons he is so uncredible as a witness, he is certainly causing a shit storm but after reviewing his "proof" I really do not believe any death penalty option will occur. He is expecting the NCAA to take a leap of faith regarding a lot of these receipts (which don't actually list any players by name), and a small number of eyewitnesses. He has eight former UM disappointments saying he is telling the truth, while some players are avoiding questions and others are flat out denying everything with confidence. 

This guys influence appeared to end in 2004, the NCAA would be hard pressed to do anything more serious than 2-4 years of probation (actual probation, not the face saving bullshit probation that LSU got), which UM would recover from fairly quickly. While there is indeed some truth in this report, a fuckload of it is littered with lies and this will keep UM away from any death penalty like probation. 

Anyways, if I were an LSU fan I would probably brag that the NCAA was on my side. Les Miles could get caught feeding his players Ethiopian babies in order to gain a competitive advantage and nothing serious would come of it. We would have one week of scandal, and then the NCAA claiming lack of evidence, and slap on the wrist style probation. Be glad you SEC fucks don't have to deal with trying to run a clean program like every other team in the country, and that you can get away with buying as many players as you want every year. 

It has nothing to do with them being southern, and everything to do with how much money, power and influence they have gained over the realm of college football. The NCAA either can't do anything about the corruption because of the blowback, or simply won't because they are getting paid, both by the extreme loyalty SEC fans have to their conference and by rich SEC officials giving them money on the side to keep the operation running smoothly. 

Karma is a bitch, however. If the SEC ever falls from grace (in other words, begins to suck) the NCAA guys will not hesitate to make examples of anybody. As bad as the SEC guys appear to be, those running the NCAA appear to be worse. They have no loyalty to anybody, and will always follow the winner.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

It's about time Miami goes to this:







Trying to be a "clean" program blew up in our faces. We worked much better as Thug U. We need hardened criminals and killers on our team again, scaring the shit out of everybody else. We were great with Butch Davis, but he softened the program up quite a bit. No way a guy like Shapiro gets down with old school UM players. We need to institute a "no snitching" rule at our school.

Incidentally, I heard that Tyrone Moss got his tires popped at his job working some Indian Casino yesterday. Miami people get crazy as fuck when you turn on them, and I believe we need to escalate the levels of violence on these snitches. Get shit running like a unit again, push through probation by picking up South Florida's most dangerous athletes, and make guys like Shapiro and bitchmade players like Moss know their place. All of these guys are going to get taken care of in some way, Moss will probably get his ass kicked out of the city, and the identities of any other former players turned snitch will eventually come out as well. We all agree that Shapiro is in line for a prison stabbing. He is being transferred down to Dade-County as we speak, and something tells me he doesn't get back into the Federal system intact. Even solitary confinement cannot protect a guy who sells out on a sports team. 

At the end of this scandal, I want to see so much bloodshed that the entire sports world becomes too scared to ever investigate Miami again. We are a small school and an easy target, so we need to resort to unconventional tactics in order to defend ourselves.


----------



## Pander Bear

> Failing to be a "clean" program blew up in our faces.


ftfy



> At the end of this scandal, I want to see so much bloodshed that the entire sports world becomes too scared to ever investigate Miami again. We are a small school and an easy target, so we need to resort to unconventional tactics in order to defend ourselves.



Really, a few posts ago, you were one of the most important TV markets in the country. I admire your passion dude, but you're coming unhinged— advocating for violence against snitches. 8( Guys who slash tires and beat up prisoners are no better than that Hick who poisoned the trees at Auburn. If there are people like you in the program, or closely attached to it, its the best argument for the death penalty yet.


Lastly— did anybody notice a gust of wind when the yahoo story broke? Smotpoker's sigh of relief must have been something to behold.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> Really, a few posts ago, you were one of the most important TV markets in the country. I admire your passion dude, but you're coming unhinged— advocating for violence against snitches. 8( Guys who slash tires and beat up prisoners are no better than that Hick who poisoned the trees at Auburn. If there are people like you in the program, or closely attached to it, its the best argument for the death penalty yet.
> 
> 
> Lastly— did anybody notice a gust of wind when the yahoo story broke? Smotpoker's sigh of relief must have been something to behold.




We are one of the most important TV markets in the country, but we are an easy target by the NCAA. We always have been. We don't have nearly the amount of money most championship quality NCAA schools have, due to being private and small. And we already had the "bad guy" label the moment we became relevant. Our former probation came from the Pell Grant scandal, not from anything having to do with boosters. And it only became an investigation because the racist old white guys who ran the NCAA didn't like the way we played.

And how is it now that fans advocating the death of snitches is an argument for a program going on the death penalty? You wouldn't feel the same way if Georgia were facing the death penalty as well? 

I still feel that these guys have to get got. Shapiro really is a dead man walking, and what happened to Moss is only the beginning. Just try and place yourself and your fans where Miami finds itself now, and then tell me honestly that you wouldn't feel the same way. 

The snitches get ditches rule is one that I believe all of humanity should abide by. And this Shapiro character isn't just a snitch, but a liar. It is going to turn out that most of his claims are false, as people are beginning to find holes in a lot of them. Some of them will have truth to them, and we will see what the NCAA does with that.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm so fucking giddy.

my only concerns about the vols are our offense, defense, special teams, coaching staff, lack of experience and tyler bray.  other than that, we should be good.

it's going to be a long and very drunk season.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Also, all this bullshit has completely pushed aside the fact that Miami has the highest APR in the country, and our players have some of the highest rates of success after they graduate. You don't see many of our players doing nothing with their degrees after they leave. Most of the kids who graduate from SEC schools end up working as bank tellers with their four year degrees. It turns out the degree didn't mean shit, because they were pushed through the system to remain eligible. 

No doubt a player here and there, like Tyrone Moss, becomes a security guard or some bullshit, but when you look at what our players have done with their lives, it is fairly impressive. This will probably be ignored by the NCAA as well. We seem to be one of the few schools in the country that really focuses on making our student athletes actual students, as evidenced by our higher than average admission standards (we've lost a lot of players because of these) and the aforementioned success of our players.


----------



## 23536

everything Yahoo! said about UM is bullshit.  Here's why:

http://allabouttheu.wordpress.com/2...ile-often-failing-to-substantiate-his-claims/


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> everything Yahoo! said about UM is bullshit.  Here's why:
> 
> http://allabouttheu.wordpress.com/2...ile-often-failing-to-substantiate-his-claims/


 

Of course everything Yahoo! said was bullshit, but the NCAA doesn't really care. They don't operate like an actual court, and they tend to judge programs based on which way the wind is blowing, or for their own self-interests. The fact that Cam Newton was able to play through the season and that Auburn isn't facing any major sanctions is insanely hypocritical, considering the actual proof they have against him and how serious the violation was. But we know the NCAA does not want to fuck up the SEC at all, these southerners give them too much money. 

At then end of the investigation, there will probably be a number of relatively mild allegations against us, considerably less than the Yahoo! report suggested, but they will be used however the NCAA wants to use them. We all saw what happened to Ohio State over almost nothing, and the media likes them. 

The only thing Miami has going for them is that they have been cooperating with the NCAA since the moment these allegations became public, which was last year when Shapiro claimed he had dirt against UM and was set to write a book about it. The NCAA has also been investigating UM 5 months prior to this story, with UM fully cooperating. We will see if the NCAA backstabs us, as I have a feeling they might do.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

> Former Miami Hurricane great Alonzo Highsmith, a Green Bay Packers scout whose son A.J. is a reserve safety for the Hurricanes, told CaneSport.com Friday that he will pilot a lawsuit against the NCAA on behalf of all Hurricane players if the Nevin Shapiro scandal results in sanctions that affect the Miami team.
> 
> Highsmith has asked his Houston-based attorney, whom he is not ready to identify, to begin researching and preparing the suit in the event the NCAA takes action against Miami.
> 
> "This lawsuit will be on behalf of all the kids who have done nothing wrong and would be being deprived of what they came to college for," Highsmith said. "Look at the Reggie Bush situation. Look at what he did to the USC program. All those kids that went to USC for all the right reasons had to suffer the consequences.
> 
> "This has been going on for years and years. If someone at General Motors does something wrong, they don't shut down the company. Nobody ever challenges the NCAA on this. Why? Why?"
> 
> As a Packers scout for 14 years, Highsmith has often crossed paths with athletes who were victims of NCAA sanctions that involved the rules violations of others. But this dilemma facing the Hurricanes is different because it is his alma mater and his son is on the roster.
> 
> "Most of these kids have done nothing wrong," Highsmith said. "If you have a family and one child does something wrong then he can't go to Disney World. But you don't make all of the rest of the kids stay home too.
> 
> "These kids came to Miami to play for championships, go to bowl games and have a college experience. Why do they keep making these kids pay such a steep price for doing nothing? All those kids and the coaches are doing the right thing. They work hard every summer in 100 degrees to have the opportunity to play in a bowl game. You can't make everybody pay the price for what a few do."
> 
> Twelve active Miami players are believed to have been interviewed by the NCAA this week about potential interaction with Shapiro that might have involved illicit benefits. They are quarterback Jacory Harris, whom many have expected to be the starter, top receiver Travis Benjamin, top linebacker Sean Spence, top defensive tackle Marcus Forston, safety tandem Ray Ray Armstrong and Vaughn Telemaque, receiver Aldarius Johnson, tight end Dyron Dye, cornerback Jo Jo Nicolas and defensive ends Adewale Ojomo, Marcus Robinson and Olivier Vernon.
> 
> The players are being accused of receiving food, drinks and entertainment at Shapiro's $6 million Miami Beach mansion, playing in a pool tournament for cash there, being entertained by Shapiro at Lucky Strike Lanes including a "bowling for dollars" tournament over a weekend in September 2008 and receiving drinks and VIP access in nightclubs on a handful of occasions.
> 
> But most Miami players followed the directives of head coach Randy Shannon and didn't become involved with Shapiro.
> 
> "There are at least 70 kids on that team that have absolutely nothing to do with Nevin Shapiro," Highsmith said. "And you are going to tarnish their image over the actions of a few?
> 
> "You want to punish those kids that did something wrong, fine, I understand. But it's a total travesty to punish the other kids who made good decisions. I'm going to sue if they try to ruin these kids' college experience. I'm going to sue somebody."




That's fucking right. The NCAA would not want to argue this shit. I hope more former players get on board.


----------



## Kenickie

No, it's not fucking right. You're part of a team. You take it for the team or get the fuck out. If you say, no, it's fine, we'll just punish these 10 people, what kind of message does it send to everyone else? _We're not a team._ Also, they came to college for an education, did they not? The lawsuit is bullshit. Everyone agreed to follow the NCAA rules once they agreed to play ball.


----------



## Pegasus

IMO the upcoming superconferences should just dump the NCAA ASAP.  Highly sought NFL prospects are going to "live the high life"...  the NCAA trying to stop this seems futile.


----------



## Methadone84

as a Virginia Tech fan i honestly dont care what happens to Miami cuz we destroy them every year


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

AP #1.  Hopefully it lasts.  Boomer Sooner!!!!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> No, it's not fucking right. You're part of a team. You take it for the team or get the fuck out. If you say, no, it's fine, we'll just punish these 10 people, what kind of message does it send to everyone else? _We're not a team._ Also, they came to college for an education, did they not? The lawsuit is bullshit. Everyone agreed to follow the NCAA rules once they agreed to play ball.


 
What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

235360287471352662 said:


> ...nobody at UM did anything wrong.  They may have broken rules...


 
Illolgical.




3 said:


> And what do you mean by filling the void Miami leaved behind? If Miami fans feel that the odds are so stacked against them that watching CFB isn't even worth it anymore, they are not going to hop on another teams bandwagon. Miami will have no college football team of interest, and the market for college football down here will die. That seems like a void that is impossible to fill.



I couldn't give a shit less about Miami fans.  I was talking about the hole it would make in the ACC and college football overall.  The industry survives, someone else in college football will move up to fill the time slots and recruiting leads.  Sorry I wasn't clear on that. 



Kenickie said:


> You know LSU (and Auburn, for that matter) _was_ punished by the NCAA *THIS YEAR*, right? or is losing scholarships not hard enough for you?



For those who didn't tune into the SEC media days (what, not of interest outside our region? lol), Chizik got his ass handed to him when asking the NCAA investigator when they'd be done..in front of a handful of other coaches, and she replied "You'll know when we're done with you".  Same for TN still awaiting conclusion of the NCAA investigations on them.  There's been a lot of coverage of a lot of schools getting investigated, but damn few with any conclusion to the rulings (including tOSU, apparently).  Nobody's dropped a hammer on MIA, but MIA has no area to whinge about getting hammered less or more than the other schools when the other schools haven't been judged final as yet.



3 said:


> Miami self-reported the current violations a year ago, or _tried_ to. This fucking asshole would not give UM the common courtesy of giving the school the chance to review the violations, which is standard practice.
> ...
> This guys influence appeared to end in 2004, the NCAA would be hard pressed to do anything more serious than 2-4 years of probation (actual probation, not the face saving bullshit probation that LSU got), which UM would recover from fairly quickly. While there is indeed some truth in this report, a fuckload of it is littered with lies and this will keep UM away from any death penalty like probation.



Actually, he's citing activity with players that are still in school (two underclassmen at UF and one at UGA, for instance) so there's plenty of alleged activity beyond 2004.  But here's the kicker, if MIA has been keeping a clean house, and is cooperating with the NCAA, then the liar's pants will be on fire.  However, if there are any aspects of his story that are true...it remains to be answered by MIA why didn't they shut it down, and if they claim they weren't aware enough to shut it down...why weren't they?

As time goes on, I'm getting more inclined that his story is 90% bluster for more 'hey look at me' time.  But it's got roots.  The question the NCAA has to figure out is how deep those roots go.



3 said:


> At the end of this scandal, I want to see so much bloodshed that the entire sports world becomes too scared to ever investigate Miami again. We are a small school and an easy target, so we need to resort to unconventional tactics in order to defend ourselves.


 
Stay classy. 8(


----------



## axl blaze

OMFG here is an animated Taiwanese news report concerning the Miami scandal. this is one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen, Neville Shapiro stars:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XpEtaEfB80&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 23536

Tyrone Moss is now saying that everything is a lie.  He is Yahoo's only solid source, but he's taking everything back.

The fuckers who tried to fuck with the U will rue the day.  They will rue the day.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> Tyrone Moss is now saying that everything is a lie.  He is Yahoo's only solid source, but he's taking everything back.
> 
> The fuckers who tried to fuck with the U will rue the day.  They will rue the day.


 
Looks like the intimidation on Tyrone worked. It's a good thing we didn't need to resort to violence against one of our own (not that I'm against it if he stuck to being a snitch) 


But yes, if they actually manage to fuck with the U beyond our image (which is obviously unchanged despite years of maintaining a clean appearance) then the streets will be thick with the blood of our enemies. Nevin is probably as good as dead, but we all know this shit will progress into riots or worse if they impose any severe sanctions on us. 

Fuck class, The U is an organized crime syndicate that happens to play football. You rue the day you fuck with The U the same way you rue the day you fuck with the mafia.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Your writing since what occurred with Miami somewhat mirrors the stereotypical stages of someone coping with a tragic loss.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Your writing since what occurred with Miami somewhat mirrors the stereotypical stages of someone coping with a tragic loss.


 

Believe me, I have always been this crazy. And I don't really think we are "losing" anything, this guy's story is falling apart more and more every day. The worst we get are minor sanctions at this point. If you want to see crazy, watch and see what happens if the NCAA actually does something severe over this.


Edit: I think I should also add that I am not just speaking for myself with this rioting and people dying over this talk, I actually believe it will happen if Miami is persecuted. We are a city that has been dealing with a lot of shit over this past year, and there are a lot of people who just don't give a fuck down here as well, and you combine that with taking away one of the few things that people down here actually give a fuck about (sports, especially football, you have to live here to see how seriously people take it), and you have a recipe for some serious trouble. People will back up all of this talk (I am not the only person talking it) with actions. I can probably sit down in front of my television and watch in unfold without lifting a finger  .


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Assume ya'll heard about Oregon's Darron Thomas?





And how many strikes does it take to kill a career?  Ask Janzen Jackson of TN


----------



## Pander Bear

i feel like bluelighters are going to be pretty sympathetic towards his situation.


----------



## Pegasus

2011 is about to start flying by, people.  It'll be Christmas before you know it.

Boise is 3 point favorites next Saturday but I'm skeptical.  From what I can tell, Georgia should be a formidable team this year and if they come out strong in this game will probably have a strong season.  I hope and expect to see a UGA win, but more than anything I'm ready to see some damn college football!  Whoo!!


----------



## 23536

your QB has 49 pairs of shoes? DEATH PENALTY FOR LSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pegasus

It's LSU, they have a nice Nike contract...  I'm not really surprised.


----------



## axl blaze

the yankee in me wants to see both Georgia and LSU crumble to BSU and Oregon, respectively

/troll glaze face

I just have to say that 3, 4 is a true fan. he might be irrational and a bit crazy, but that's what true fandom does to a man. I will point and laugh at many of the flaws of college football's herp derpin, knuckle-dragging, fan-base -  but I will never point and laugh at a true fan and his fan-hood. shit is serious as a heart attack (not to go all Mark Dantonio on us)

tOSU opens up with Akron, and now that the white passing QB who has been there for 6 years has been chosen over the black, true freshman, mobile QB - I'm starting to actually get a little bit worried about the season. gone are the decadent comforts of the past decade, where the Buckeyes lost even half their roster to the NFL Draft, and I would flip a flippant wrist and say "oh but we are the Ohio State University. it matters not, all we do is win." errr... not so fast my friend. the last time tOSU lost four games was exactly a decade ago, in Jim Tressel's first year with the Buckeyes. argh. it can't come down to that again... or at least I hope not...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Random stuff...

For 3,4 with love






I see tOSU with the following losses:
@MIA (If the UM players get re-instated = possible
vs MSU = Possible
@NEB = Absolutely
vsWISC = Highly Likely
@PUR = Possible
vsPSU = Probable
...all in all, could reasonably end with 3-5 losses, IMO.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> the yankee in me wants to see both Georgia and LSU crumble to BSU and Oregon, respectively
> 
> /troll glaze face



the yankee in you? really? 

are you sure you just don't wanna shut us up?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> Random stuff...
> 
> For 3,4 with love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see tOSU with the following losses:
> @MIA (If the UM players get re-instated = possible
> vs MSU = Possible
> @NEB = Absolutely
> vsWISC = Highly Likely
> @PUR = Possible
> vsPSU = Probable
> ...all in all, could reasonably end with 3-5 losses, IMO.


 

Who lacks class again? 8)


----------



## Pander Bear

pretty much all of florida, north and south, each in their own special way.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm not really scared of Penn State, unless my team is playing at their stadium. no matter how shitty PSU is doing any given year (and there have been some bad PSU teams every so often this decade), I can't stress enough how intimidating their stadium can be. they always get up for Ohio State, because we usually dole out the punishment in the Big Ten. that is going to be the scariest part of this year. while it's perplexing to think that Purdue can beat tOSU this year, it is a possible reality because even the shitty teams will be excited to finally put one over their usual whipping boy

and come on, Miami over tOSU? I can't wait to see tOSU's back-ups obliterate Miami's back-ups. I was scared of them pre-scandal, but now, I sadly think that the whole deal was so close to football time that they are going to have a difficult time focusing. not to mention, the couple of players they had on defense that could have been first-round NFL prospects, won't be there

if Jacory Harris threw that many picks, how much will his back-up QB throw?? 

better chance of coaching Ohio State in two years: Kirk Herbstreit or Urban Meyer?


----------



## Pander Bear

kirk, but neither will, imo.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

You don't want Urban Meyer. He's burnt out, and figured out. He had some great ideas, but guys like Malzhan have improved upon them, and they are dependent on rare talent. Make a hire like you did with Tressel next year, similar to the hires Miami and Michigan made. Golden and Hoke are the two new up and comers in this business (provided Golden stays in Miami, of course), and you want a guy like that, unless you can get Peterson or Patterson, in which case, holy fuck, you guys will actually be real contenders again (no offense to you, Axl, but under Tressel you had to know that there was no way you were ever going to win another title, him being gone is a blessing in disguise). 

The biggest coaching busts will be Jimbo and Muschamp. I'm not just saying this out of hatred, I just know what it's like having first time head coaches at the reins of a major program (and Florida fans should know this too, if you guys haven't blocked out the Ron Zook era the way Miami fans will one day block out the Shannon one). 

And props to Urban Meyer for actually having the dignity to stand up for Miami. He seems to be the only guy out there not hating and wishing for the death penalty. I still hate him, but not as much.


----------



## Pander Bear

persecution complex.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> persecution complex.


 
Sometimes people with this complex _are_ actually being persecuted. Miami _is_.


----------



## 23536

axl blaze said:


> if Jacory Harris threw that many picks, how much will his back-up QB throw??



fewer than Harris!


----------



## Pegasus

I don't think Jacory Harris is a bad QB, I just don't think he was coached well.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Looks like Miami will only be missing Olivier Vernon (six games) and Ray Ray Armstrong (4 games) for Ohio State. The other six players who were declared ineligible were only suspended for game 1 (Maryland). 


This is good news. Given, Vernon and Armstrong are two of our best players, we will still have Spence back, which is huge. I don't think we have anybody to take Ray Ray's place, but we have a shitload of good defensive ends. Vernon will be missed, but not that much. 

Something tells me this is just about the worst we see. Even the FBI says we shouldn't be penalized in their official statement. This Shapiro scumbag didn't just con trust fund babies out of their money, he conned some real savy businessmen. There is every reason to believe he was fully capable of conning UM, rather than UM conning the conman (which is the way the media is portraying it).


----------



## Pander Bear

this is why i called it a persecution complex


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> this is why i called it a persecution complex




I still have one. 


Ask yourself this: If it were any other program, would so many members of the media call for the death penalty? Would it even be a consideration?


----------



## Pander Bear

if it was auburn again, or maybe USC


god knows i'd be hearing about your inside info if it was lsu.


----------



## ChickenScratch

UGA/BSU line dropped from 7 to 3.

it has to be those thuper duper intimidating uniforms that the bullfrawgs are pulling out.


----------



## 23536

Matt Millen is reporting that LSU QB Jarrett Lee will be Miami's starter vs. Maryland.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-miami-hurricanes-serve-suspenions-repayments


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> UGA/BSU line dropped from 7 to 3.
> 
> it has to be those thuper duper intimidating uniforms that the bullfrawgs are pulling out.



the line is there just to drive action, i'd say that UGA's chances are, if anything, slimmer as the date of the game come closer.


----------



## ChickenScratch

but they're gonna look like power rangers in their shiny new combat uniforms.


----------



## Pander Bear

so will the broncos in their all white getups. i think its going to look like a game of rollerball played on grass. Its a shame, the unis would looks pretty cool to me if they put silver pants on them.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i think the bullfrawgs should just wear seer sucker uniforms so they'll blend in with their faggot fanbase.


----------



## Pegasus

Haha, I just looked up the UGA uniforms...  Looks like Nike thought that they were designing jerseys for a WAC team or something.  How did Nike mess up Georgia's so bad?  Here's what Bama got last season:






Not bad at all...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> if it was auburn again, or maybe USC
> 
> 
> god knows i'd be hearing about your inside info if it was lsu.


 
Are we like... mortal enemies right now or something?


I doubt any member of the media would be calling for the death penalty for either school. They would reference the damage it did to SMU, and say it should never happen again, and then the next day they would blast the Canes and cry "DEATH PENALTYYYYYY" as if they had completely forgotten about yesterday. 


And yeah, I dropped a little bit of knowledge in here about the LSU situation. And I brought it up lately because I was called a liar and bullshitter up to the point where it actually aired on ESPN, three years after the fact. They do actually deserve some sanctions. Not a death penalty, but unlike the Miami, USC, and to some extent the Ohio State scandals (where the head coach did know something) this is a situation where the school and administrators are aware and culpable. With Miami and USC, the worst you can say is "they should have known," which is bullshit in the first place. A lot of SEC schools have extremely dirty recruiting practices as well, but I have never said one bad thing about Georgia, so I'm really wondering why you spend so much time standing up for what are supposed to be enemy schools.

USC, Miami and Ohio State do not deserve major sanctions (USC really got shitfucked), my posts should be relatively consistent on that matter (I criticized USC until I realized it was an agent who approached him about leaving early, not going to the school. I'm only for sanctions if a violation creates a tangible unfair advantage). News Flash: 18 year old kids are not going to turn down money, prostitutes, and free drinks. This happens at every university. The key is to not be a school that pays kids massive amounts of money to go there. Kids at Miami didn't receive massive amounts. All of the eight kids found guilty (it was determined that Shapiro lied about 4 of them) took a whopping 5 grand combined, with Vernon taking the most at $1,200 dollars. 8 out of 85 players taking improper gifts is not a lack of institutional control. If you look hard enough, this is happening everywhere, and is impossible to stop. As I said, I'm much more concerned with schools offering payments that begin in the 10's of thousands of dollars, as kids will always have jock sniffers handing them money for time, or tattoo parlors giving them free tattoos because they are celebrities.


----------



## Pander Bear

> Are we like... mortal enemies right now or something?



No, I just think you're being obnoxious, and I guess I'm vibing on it. At the very least, I think you're owed a contrary opinion when talking about anything you're passionate about. 



> I doubt any member of the media would be calling for the death penalty for either school.



Well, of course you wouldn't. Whether they would or not is certainly up for debate. Miami is pretty much the program that rose closest to SMU in attracting the ire of the NCAA, and it was pretty much deserved. That's just the cross that an unrepentant program has to bear when they get popped again. What can I say other than that? Find me anybody who is crying DEATH PENALTY in the mainstream sporting press.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> No, I just think you're being obnoxious, and I guess I'm vibing on it. At the very least, I think you're owed a contrary opinion when talking about anything you're passionate about.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of course you wouldn't. Whether they would or not is certainly up for debate. Miami is pretty much the program that rose closest to SMU in attracting the ire of the NCAA, and it was pretty much deserved. That's just the cross that an unrepentant program has to bear when they get popped again. What can I say other than that? Find me anybody who is crying DEATH PENALTY in the mainstream sporting press.


 
The mortal enemies thing was a joke, just to clear the air. I was just wondering why you were riding my dick so much, and it turns out that you are annoyed by fans that are concerned about the future of their program. I apologize to you, sincerely, for being a true fan of my program and being concerned about it's demise coming from the likes of a ponzi scheming snitch like Shapiro. I suppose being upset that your team, which has been down the past few years and finally found what appears to be a real coach only to be knocked down for shit that happened 3 years ago, is obnoxious 8)

Let's see how you react if this shit ever happens to Georgia. 

And have you watched ESPN much? Many people on there have been calling for the death penalty. Mark May, Woody Paige, Jackie McMullen. Oh, and also Sports Illustrated. Just use google and you will find plenty of people who have called for the death penalty, and have taken this guy at his word despite a lack of evidence to most of his sensationalized (the Yahoo! piece really knew how to make this whole thing look bigger than it actually was) and often erroneous claims. But hey, if you are going to take him at his word, what do you have to say about Orson Charles, who Shapiro claims was lost because he couldn't compete with SEC money. 

And as far as the program being "unrepentant," keep in mind that Shannon told his players not to meet with Shapiro, and after Shapiro's incident against Virginia in the last game of the Orange Bowl Dee hired a private investigator to see if he was legit, which he appeared to be. There is a reason he was considered a "rogue booster," in that he did whatever the fuck he wanted even though the university didn't condone it. Nobody at Miami wanted a Shapiro anywhere near the program, but when you are in a city like Miami (or LA) it is very difficult to keep guys like this away. 18-22 year old kids do dumb shit, or fun shit (depends on your perspective) and the ones who directly defied Shannon are being punished accordingly. There is no reason for the university and all of its fans to be punished for the actions of 8 current kids, or, for that matter, 72 kids over 8 years (which isn't really that many, do some division). 

The university is cooperating fully with the NCAA, moreso than any of the really guilty programs, because they know that they have made an honest attempt to remain "clean," and fucking prostitutes, drinking, and hanging out in mansions doesn't make a dirty program. Why not hold your Bulldogs to the same standards when they have kids who get arrested for retarded shit, or the Gators who had a damn near record run? Because some of these kids will do whatever the fuck they want, no matter what anybody in the administration tells them. There is simply nothing to be done. 

The worst of these allegations, obviously, are the ones against Ray Ray, Dye, and Debose (who still went to Florida anyways?), as well as Vernon. It's still chump change in the grand scheme of things, and if you fail to realize that than I suppose I feel happy for you, because you are able to be a total hypocrite without blinking an eye. I wish I had that ability. I have defended USC and Ohio State in this very thread, and I only call out the programs that are actively paying players enormous sums of cash in order for the kids to play their. I've never given a shit about these rules against kids selling their celebrity once they arrive as major players on the CFB landscape, not only because it is an impossible battle, but also because I believe the kids should be able to profit in some way that doesn't provide an excessive competitive advantage to one program or another (big cities and schools with a lot of tradition will have some advantage here, but it isn't the advantage that a bag of cash that most schools can't match brings).

How did you feel about A.J. Green again? Just to measure your consistency. I suppose if you don't care about it that much, then you have the right to, and if you do care, you have the right to as well, but you do not have any ground to stand on criticizing me for the amount of passion and emotion I have attached to my program. You can judge it all you want, I don't really give a fuck, but I'm fairly passionate about the teams I root for. I suppose you aren't?

And if you find me that obnoxious, then put me on ignore. No skin off my back. You've been the only person who has been pissing me off lately (probably satisfies you a bit, huh?), and somehow I've been pissing you off (how, I still do not fully understand, nor do I really care to, honestly) so why don't you try not reading or responding? I'm caring for your "contrary opinions" less and less with each post, and I'm sure there is plenty of other shit you can talk about on here. Your posts really just sound like attempts to piss somebody off more than they are already pissed off, which is essentially trolling, and I assume it has been the attempt. Congratulations, you have succeeded, give yourself a nice warm pat on the back. You've successfully pissed me off.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

The time is upon us.  I've been waiting since the end of basketball in a state of limbo.  I had the women's WM to suckle on for brief reprise.  Finally...

Wisc should be interesting to see tonight.

WOoO FOOTBALL!!!  BOOMER SOONER


----------



## Methadone84

COLLEGE FOOTBALL starts TOMORROW GO TEMPLE OWLS they face villanova should be free win


----------



## Pander Bear

> Let's see how you react if this shit ever happens to Georgia.



I'd probably say "shit needs to get fixed" not "snitches need to get got"



> Why not hold your Bulldogs to the same standards when they have kids who get arrested for retarded shit,



Ealy has been kicked off the team for being a retard, leaving up pretty green at RB. Bacari rambo is benched for the Boise Game for non specified rules violations. I think my team takes it considerably more seriously than most, frankly. Its to our detriment. 



> Because some of these kids will do whatever the fuck they want, no matter what anybody in the administration tells them. There is simply nothing to be done.


 See above. You give them the heave ho. You can't tell me that its in the air down there, who parties with shapiro. A good conditioning coach could ensure that the kids never want to see him again.



> But hey, if you are going to take him at his word, what do you have to say about Orson Charles, who Shapiro claims was lost because he couldn't compete with SEC money.


 the ncaa should investigate the shit out of accusations like that, and the heads of boosters should roll. They should take away cam's dad's church while they're at it. That, or change the rules.



> How did you feel about A.J. Green again? Just to measure your consistency.


 you're welcome to go find the thread where i sucked it up and dealt with it.



> You can judge it all you want, I don't really give a fuck, but I'm fairly passionate about the teams I root for. I suppose you aren't?


 so I'm either irrtional and crazy, or i'm rational and i don't love my team? this is why i think you're acting obnoxious.


----------



## Max Power

^ Take your multi-quoting to CE&P where it belongs.


----------



## ChickenScratch

tonight's the night, friends.

pretty horrible games all around, but i don't care.

UNLV vs Wisconsin will be a blow out.
KY vs. WKY might be decent
Wake vs. Syracuse should be ok.

i'll probably watch the GA Tech game.  

i'm gonna need a lot of beer for this weekend. 

kender bear, i have my kid this weekend but if you want to watch the UGA game at my casa you're more than welcome.


----------



## ChickenScratch

but, the only problem we might face is that i'm planning on ordering the UT game.  it starts at 6.  hopefully we'll be up by 50 by the time the UGA gayme starts.


----------



## Kenickie

what the fuck is max power doing here?


----------



## Kenickie

chickenshit - is it on espn or something? Otherwise our tv is better and not a vols fans house


----------



## Kenickie

and also, wheres the lsu oregon gayme?

pander says we can bring our tv and bunny ears over and be like that nfl fantasy commercial, although I resent getting the shit end of that deal, but 
also not sure if serious, too early, need moar beers

actually this is a serious problem, we have three games to watch in two hours? Who is the fuckhole that decided that LSU and Georgia are to be on at the same fucking time? 


scratch that, LSU is on abc, Georgia on espn, we're not riding our bikes, we're bringing our tv.


----------



## ChickenScratch

bring it over.  i mean, i have like 400 fucking channels.

unfortunately, i'm gonna have to pay $30 for the vols game.

i have a splitter, don't think we'll need bunny ears???

like i said in my text, pander is responsible for all things technical in this situation.


----------



## Max Power

Kenickie said:


> what the fuck is max power doing here?



lol. While I am nowhere near as passionate about sports as I used to be, I am slowly trying to get back into it.


----------



## Pander Bear

state yr team affiliation, poser!


----------



## Kenickie

Florida?


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> like i said in my text, pander is responsible for all things technical in this situation.



because you'll be drunk already, we know.  we'll see ya saturday


----------



## ChickenScratch

yes, i will be drunk.

BUT...i'm better at everything when i'm drunk.

except for anything technical or electronic.

i suck at those things both sober and drunk.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> I'd probably say "shit needs to get fixed" not "snitches need to get got"
> 
> 
> 
> Ealy has been kicked off the team for being a retard, leaving up pretty green at RB. Bacari rambo is benched for the Boise Game for non specified rules violations. I think my team takes it considerably more seriously than most, frankly. Its to our detriment.
> 
> See above. You give them the heave ho. You can't tell me that its in the air down there, who parties with shapiro. A good conditioning coach could ensure that the kids never want to see him again.
> 
> the ncaa should investigate the shit out of accusations like that, and the heads of boosters should roll. They should take away cam's dad's church while they're at it. That, or change the rules.
> 
> you're welcome to go find the thread where i sucked it up and dealt with it.
> 
> so I'm either irrtional and crazy, or i'm rational and i don't love my team? this is why i think you're acting obnoxious.


 

So I suppose you are one of the people who doesn't abide the "no snitching" rules? Let's see how that works if you ever come into a position where you are torn between snitching on a good guy for a bad crime or letting him go. You might find that not snitching is the best policy. 

As to paragraph number two, Miami has been doing the same thing for years. Where do you think Richt learned it? 

Just checking with you about A.J. Green, but I would say I'm doing a pretty damn good job about dealing with the loss of two of our best players for a significant portion of the season. The rules need to be changed, yes, but the players had to be suspended. I understand that aspect, but what really riles me up and makes me act "irrational" are all the calls for the program I follow to be wiped off the planet. If they actually investigate matters in the SEC, and Georgia is faced with major sanctions, I would love to see how you deal with it. I probably wouldn't be annoyed, as I would know how you feel, and I would understand any desires to see the blood of the perpetrators against your program. I suppose my feelings are irrational to the people on this board, but I would find it irrational if somebodies football program was faced with a death penalty and a true fan didn't want to see heads roll, literally. 

I'm not really calling out your love for your team. What we have here is a failure to communicate (sorry, I just saw Cool Hand Luke again the other day). I'm pointing out that we have two different perspectives.


----------



## Max Power

Pander Bear said:


> state yr team affiliation, poser!



Any team outside the state of Florida.  Fuck the home team! Yeah, I said it.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Holy shit, Baylor up on TCU 34-23 right now. This is a great way to begin the season :D


I hope they can continue to dominate. I always like my underdogs.


----------



## Kenickie

we are watching. TCU looks a mess, the D line is greener than spring grass.
fantastic game. Also, max power, this is why you can't get into sports. Great challenge Baylor.


----------



## Kenickie

hot damn Baylor! quarterback III and kendall wright are sure having one fuck of a night.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> hot damn Baylor! quarterback III and kendall wright are sure having one fuck of a night.


 
Fuck yeah. One non-BCS team fucking things up down, one to go. 

Although Pander has made me consider rooting against Georgia tomorrow night


----------



## Pegasus

TCU looks horrible.  Baylor does look pretty decent too, though... I really like their QB, and receiver #1.  Good combo.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Fuck


----------



## Methadone84

TCU vs. Baylor is sick game

Cmon baylor dont let this 1 slip away


----------



## Methadone84

o shit fumble


----------



## Methadone84

Baylor wins


----------



## Pegasus

That was one of the best endings to a game imaginable...  Damn.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX Fuck FX!!!

Fucking bullshit FX of course provides no online video coverage of games.  I have to go to a wedding tonight and so can't watch live streams.  FUCK YOU FX!!!!  Stupid ghetto ass ESPN wannabe.

GG Baylor.  Gonna be a fun match up later this season.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Methadone84 said:


> TCU vs. Baylor is sick game



not really.  but then again, i like teams that have a defense

i called this upset, btw.  ask pander.

baylor is pretty good.

next upset for the weekend....tulsa over oklahoma.


----------



## Kenickie

yes, you called it on the first drive. Oklahoma is talking about their "relationship with the Big 12". Come here Oklahoma! Give the SEC their long awaited 100 year dynasty.


----------



## ChickenScratch

auburn, lolz.

c'mon mormon state!!!!!


----------



## jlcb24

O-h!


----------



## Pegasus

ChickenScratch said:


> auburn, lolz.
> 
> c'mon mormon state!!!!!



Lol, almost.  

Looks like USF is taking down Notre Dame pretty handily...  Always good to see.  I think Notre Dame was 11 point favorites-- ridiculous.  I wish I was betting this week.


----------



## 23536

what's the story with all these pussy weather delays?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Cant wait to see Oregon take on LSU later


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

ChickenScratch said:


> not really.  but then again, i like teams that have a defense
> 
> i called this upset, btw.  ask pander.
> 
> baylor is pretty good.
> 
> next upset for the weekend....tulsa over oklahoma.



Good upset pick. 

The real question...  did Ore take a step back, or did LSU take a step forward.  I say LSU has stepped up.  One team to watch out for.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, LSU looks pretty damn good.  i guess we'll see.

not that anybody cares....but as a Vols fan, i'm still on the fence.  seems like we don't have much of a running game, probably due to our horrible O Line.  our freshman tailback, marlin lane, looked better than poole.  i feel pretty confident in bray as a quarterback.  defense seems ok, but we were playing montana.  so that's still kind of up in the air.  we fumbled the ball like 6 times, but recovered it each time.  that scares me.

could be a long season.  but at least i'm not a georgia bulldog.  they looked horrible.  

east carolina was sticking it to SC, but once they put garcia in, the rolled.  i still think SC is really good.

texas may be better than expected, but sooner will crush them.

lolz at notre dame.

stanford has a good team.  

YAY FOOTBALL!

that's all for now.


----------



## Kenickie

while you and Pander faggots are at the farmers market, i'm enjoying my glorious 40 point hangover. sorry Georgia. new coach time for y'all. LSU did better with Lee than with hit or miss Jefferson. Our defense is spectacular. we shut up Oregon quickly. Our offense is terrible and all over the place, but I guess that doesn't matter when we've got a great defense and an opportunistic offense.


----------



## Pegasus

I agree that LSU's offense was kinda spotty.  I'm not convinced in Lee, personally.  We'll see how it pans out once the SEC play begins I guess.

Georgia does need a new coach.  Boise is pretty good, but their style of play wasn't really attacked.  Kellan Moore only had two incomplete passes FFS-- there was not enough pressure on him or on the receivers.


----------



## axl blaze

jlcb24 said:


> O-h!



*I-O!!*

what a great opening weekend for college footbaw!

first let me comment on USF over Notre Dame. sports talk radio has been inundated lately with Notre Dame fans eschewing, once again, their annual rant that their program is back on top! despite ND's schedule being to their advantage, it looks like we can all quell and quite those rumors for at least another year. I am very happy that USF won

next, LSU. god damn, this team looks poised to win the SEC this year. their run game is once again dominant. their defensive side and speed, their sheer athletic ability to make a sudden break on the ball, looks unmatched. if LSU can get through their SEC gauntlet with one-loss, I expect for them to be against Oklahoma in the BCS NC game

Oregon handed the Tigers that game and hey I told ya right here that Oregon was a bit over-rated

Auburn almost lost to Utah State! what a joke. that team was a flash in the pan, and only could compete on the National level via throwing money at, and covering up Cam. looks like they will be out of the Top 25 in no time

Minnesota just barely almost topped USC. it's great to see Big Ten cellar dwellers compete against the top talent of the Pac-10

looks like we can scratch off TCU for a non-AQ competing for a NC. looks like we can keep Boise State on that list. as much as I hate to say it, the Broncos looked great (as usual) on offense. what I was surprised with the most was how their defense could still compete against that BLAZING FAST SEC SPEED WOW I TYPED THAT SO QUICK TOO JUST THINKING ABOUT IT


----------



## axl blaze

anybody gonna watch the Miami (FL) VS Maryland game tonight?

I will be. Maryland is going to be debuting some new uniforms. I will have to say, this has been a recent trend in college football. while my tradition-laden team would never even think about changing their uniform (hell, when they took out a single stripe on the sleeve it created far too much damn drama) -- but, Ohio State and teams like it threw in their throwback jerseys last year. let's just say some looked better than others

I think this is what Maryland's new helmet should look like:






they took out the "'terps" text which I always thought was a bit silly. I don't know if I like these new digs yet. they didn't color coordinate very well, but that's just because while MD's state flag is kind of bad bass, the color scheme would make many cringe. I do kinga like the tortoise shell helmets, though

on further discussion of new jerseys - what did everyone think of Oregon's?






BALLIN


----------



## axl blaze

yikes! are the new Maryland jerseys just bad or 1970s Houston Astros bad??


----------



## Pegasus

Haha, they're...  interesting.  I personally think the UGA ones were worse though.


----------



## axl blaze

UGA might have been only worse because I don't like it when tradition-rich teams decide to funk it up. when teams like Oregon or MD try something new, I'm more willing to let something fly

also fuck Jesse Palmer. now I really am not ever going to Applebee's ever again


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami is set to have another embarrassing season again. This game pointed out just how bad of a coach Shannon was. These kids are being taught the fundamentals of football, holy shit. NFL scouts weren't kidding when they complained about how poorly coached these Miami kids are, and how much potential they had in college under Shannon. Shannon knew how to find players, but he obviously couldn't teach them shit, which quite possibly made him the worst coach in college football at the time. Golden seems like the real deal, but these players are unable to react properly to the opposing team (they looked worse than last year) because every single one of them has to unlearn Shannon football and learn Golden football (usually, when a new coach takes over, upper-classmen know the basics of football at the college level, but these Miami players do not even know how to take proper angles while tackling, or, for that matter, proper tackling technique). It will be a long, painful ass season, but at least I can rest assured that Miami is capable of going 7-6 based on pure athletecism, without being taught as well as Vandy athletes are.

Anyways, nothing to see here. I expected a fairly shitty season. New head coaches typically win big in year two, at least as far as the recent trends are concerned. The very first season with a new team is almost always mediocre. I just yearn for the days when my Canes could play middle of the road teams like Maryland and be assured of a 42-7 victory.

And yeah, Ohio State probably wins next week. I think we get our first win against Kansas State in game 3, and show very slight improvement throughout the year. We may have no bowl game next year, but at least an idea will form about Golden's ability in his second year. Even if we are penalized with scholarships, the effects of the reductions are not felt on the field until year three or so.

Oh, and fuck Paul Dee for hiring Shannon and Coker. And fuck Paul Dee for what he did to USC.


----------



## ChickenScratch

like a boss


----------



## Average Whiteboy

Go San Jose State.

Fuck you, that's my school.


----------



## HighonLife

ChickenScratch said:


> yea, LSU looks pretty damn good.  i guess we'll see.
> 
> not that anybody cares....but as a Vols fan, i'm still on the fence.  seems like we don't have much of a running game, probably due to our horrible O Line.  our freshman tailback, marlin lane, looked better than poole.  i feel pretty confident in bray as a quarterback.  defense seems ok, but we were playing montana.  so that's still kind of up in the air.  we fumbled the ball like 6 times, but recovered it each time.  that scares me.
> 
> could be a long season.  but at least i'm not a georgia bulldog.  they looked horrible.
> 
> east carolina was sticking it to SC, but once they put garcia in, the rolled.  i still think SC is really good.
> 
> texas may be better than expected, but sooner will crush them.
> 
> lolz at notre dame.
> 
> stanford has a good team.
> 
> YAY FOOTBALL!
> 
> that's all for now.



you're a vols fan? i got a story for you then, one of yalls old QBs who just left, Nick Stephens went to middle school with me, i was an O lineman and D lineman in my middle school days, he repeatedly got his ass handed to him in the 40dash by me and another O/D lineman buddy of mine thru 7th and 8th grade. he ended up switching highschools so he would be able to start and he bulked up n such, sure he got faster, oh and i got slower lazier and into drugs but yea, dude was slow as shit, not that i need to tell you, he never did shit for Tennessee, what did you think of him?

he was a good guy, and i respect him for leaving so he could start, he was always better then the dude our highschool played ahead of him which is a testament to the fact that he went to tennesse and our QB went to tulane


----------



## HighonLife

well first off lemme say as a Tampa boy i am always excited to see the Bulls (USF) prosper, if ida stayed in tampa i would likely be attending USF, but instead im at UNT, which is a great school, but nothing to brag about in terms of football. 

my teams has always been and despite what they did to good ol Bobby, always will be FSU. i have been outta the loop all summer tho and dont really follow football in the offseason soo i was surprised a week or so ago when i saw that FSU was gonna start the season ranked 6th. im happy to see it, i just hope they live up to it, last year we got anal raped by OU. anyone think we can hang this year? i believe we will do better then last year but i am hesitant to say we WILL win

also, im happy to see baylor do well but not at the expense of TCU, as a metroplex resident i always pull for the horned frogs, and because i live in the state of texas i am appalled at the unranked texas that started out, sure the squeked into the top 25 this week but seeing texas start out the year unranked and seeing ND at 16 is just blasphemy IMO, i dont care if texas ends up sucking ass this year, id bet on em vs the irish any day, FUCK ND!


----------



## ChickenScratch

nick stephens?  well, he never really got a chance.

i mean, he split time with crompton when we were going through a quarterback identity crisis during fulmer's last year.  then we get kiffin, recruit tyler bray, kiffin leaves, bray does well under dooley and gets the job.

not to mention, matt simms is the other back up and he's not only phils simms son, but was a junior when stephens left last year as well.  

so stephens would probably not have seen much action, if any at all. 

i remember him having a couple of pretty good games in 2008.  particularly the georgia game, i think??  but he won't really be remembered for doing much of anything as a vol.

where did he end up going?  is he playing this year?

hope he is.  from what i understand he was really well liked by his team mates.


----------



## axl blaze

re: Quarterback Identity crisis

for tOSU, I'm excited to see two QBs split time. Bauserman is the 26 year old pocket-passer type. his arm isn't a cannon, but he managed the game well - just like a person with that much time in the offense should. however, Braxton Miller is the true freshman ying to his yang. built like Terrelle, but with an even better arm (especially at this point in his carreer) he looks like the future

Urban Meyer was calling the game, and I thought of a bunch of connections to the offense he ran with true freshman Tim Tebow and Chris Leak. half were power I and half were in the spread. it was chalenging at the time against talented SEC defenses, and in a conference sporting Wisconsin and Nebraska's defensively sizable front this could be the answer for a year

re: Miami

it was sad in both the fact that I found myself rooting for the U, and the fact that they could not overcome Maryland at home (but decent props to MD's fans). it looks like some ACC crowds can even get rowdy when it's a night and nationally televised function. the Hurricanes were better athletes, through and through, despite hurting from suspensions the most via the linebacker position

it will be nice to see the back-ups of my Buckeyes beat the back-ups of the Hurricanes, tho


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, well it didn't really work out too well for us.

i think it's a problem if you don't have 1 trust worthy quarterback to lead your offense.

but, as you said, it did work out in the tebow/leak scenario.

however, you guys aren't going to be winning any national championships this year.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I'm still trying to digest the thought that for the first time in the better part of a decade that the Buckeyes aren't at least a lock to appear in the BCS National Championship

however, I still agree with Urban Meyer in that tOSU is still the most talented team in the Big Ten; despite Wisconsin's O-line or Nebraska's D-line

I think that if these Big Ten teams under-estimate tOSU then they are still apt to be beaten. chances are, Ohio State will lose to Nebraska and Wisconsin (and maybe Michigan State). however, I don't think that these teams are going to blow out my Buckeyes by any means

I mean, did you see Braxton Miller play? dude has some jets and he could be better than Terrelle Pryor. we still have a chance against these teams


----------



## axl blaze

for our viewing pleasure on these doldrums of days inbetween footbaw!

LSUfreek on Oregon VS LSU






the child laborer running for his life makes this one!


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> for the first time in the better part of a decade that the Buckeyes aren't at least a lock to appear in the BCS National Championship


 
come again?

a lock?

can i hit your crack pipe?


----------



## Pander Bear

Axl's account has been compromised by smotpoker.


----------



## Care

Well my school (fresno state) lost to Cal this last week, gave them a good game though.


----------



## axl blaze

a lock to appear isn't crack-smoking?

this year, yeah, but I didn't say this year

last year, they were a game away from the NC and won their BCS bowl

the year before, a game away from the NC, and won their BCS bowl

it doesn't get much closer than that. and the years before the team had the same result or actually did appear in the NC game


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I think a lock is putting it a bit too strongly.  They are a perennial contender for getting to the NC game, but a lock is hard to say.  tOSU is one of the power houses in college football, but you have to factor in the PAC and Big 12-2.  In the past at least if all 3 divisions had a 0 loss team it would be really tough to say who should go forward.  

I am excited about OSU/Arizona on Thurs (Friday morning for me =P).   Should be an entertaining match up.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i know you weren't talking about this year.

but a lock to appear for the past decade would mean that you went the NC every year for the past 10 years.

as shimmer said, contender...yes.  lock, no.


----------



## axl blaze

ok, I'll concede to contender - where's smotpoker when ya need him? 

OSU VS Arizona might be one of the more entertaining match-ups this week. Arizona State, I believe, will be welcoming Missouri into Sun Devil Stadium. perhaps not a bad game either

other games I think should be fun to watch:

PSU VS Bama - Penn State finally looks a bit better than what they've been for the most part as of late, average. they knocked down cupcake Indiana State, but the competition rises when they welcome in the Crimson Tide into one of the most intimidating and crazy venues in college football. it's nice to see two historic teams go at it. also, I do believe both teams need to figure out their QB situation, which should make for interesting watching

Pac-12 conference play starts as the Utah Utes travel to USC's majestic Coliseum. USC could barely beat a very average (if that) Minnesota Gophers team last week. the Utes are much better, despite not being as good as they have been in the past years. I still see an upset here

UGA is against South Carolina in what should be a good SEC match-up. apparently something like the last five match-ups have been decided by a touchdown or so? all I know is that both teams looked a little flat in their season-openers, with South Carolina getting jump-started by Eastern Carolina and UGA getting deflated by BSU. yet, SEC action never fails to entertain

UGA needs to get its head out of its ass and hand the ball off to Boynkin much much much more

Notre Dame travels to Ann Arbor to take on Michigan in a historic first night game for the Wolverines. what a bunch of pussies. tOSU can't have night games because our knuckle-dragging fan-base gets too wild, drunk, and barbaric. but the worse Michigan ticket-holders (not the dreaded Walmart Wolverines) do is clap, so this should be a nice, peaceful setting to watch two classic teams attempt to return to glory. this game lost a lot of immediate impact due to Notre Dame getting upset via South Florida and Michigan looking vanilla in a rain-soaked debut against Western Michigan... but I will watch anyways...

just because when Notre Dame plays Michigan I truly just want the football to be struck by lightning, and both teams and fans to crumble in smoking heaps, smote by an angry god


----------



## axl blaze

and dang, I don't mean to post so much, but some breaking news is forcing my hand

Jacory Harris is slated to be the starting QB for the Miami Hurricanes when tOSU Buckeyes travel down for the Ineligible-Bowl in two weeks at Miami. it was obvious that new Hurricanes HC Al Golden wanted Harris to start over Stephen Morris in The U's trying loss against ACC rivals Maryland, but it seems that the NCAA investigation forced _his _hand to choose the inexperienced Morris over Harris. Morris didn't play too bad against the Terps (68ish percent completion percentage); but it was glaring and painfully self-evident that Morris lacked a certain veteran-type of leadership - he threw a couple costly picks - one returned for a MD TD

does this change anybody's preconceived notions about the outcome of this game? Harris has skill and experience, but you can count on him to also throw a couple costly interceptions against big-time talented teams. also, is this the right decision from HC Al Golden? the reason he hasn't played his starters who are red-lettered in the on-going NCAA investigation is because if those starters are found guilty, then even more Draconian sanctions can be lobbied by the NCAA. it looks like these players are guilty, hell there has been evidence readily available on the internet since Day One of Shapiro-Gate

I know this move is in desperation from The U, but I don't think it's a good one in the long run because Miami is already flirting with the much-dreaded NCAA Death Penalty, a guillotine type of punishment that was last handed out in college footbaw against the Southern Methodist University

however, I think having Jacory Harris in does make the Hurricanes a bit better. but good enough to topple *the *Ohio State University? yes or no?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> and dang, I don't mean to post so much, but some breaking news is forcing my hand
> 
> Jacory Harris is slated to be the starting QB for the Miami Hurricanes when tOSU Buckeyes travel down for the Ineligible-Bowl in two weeks at Miami. it was obvious that new Hurricanes HC Al Golden wanted Harris to start over Stephen Morris in The U's trying loss against ACC rivals Maryland, but it seems that the NCAA investigation forced _his _hand to choose the inexperienced Morris over Harris. Morris didn't play too bad against the Terps (68ish percent completion percentage); but it was glaring and painfully self-evident that Morris lacked a certain veteran-type of leadership - he threw a couple costly picks - one returned for a MD TD
> 
> does this change anybody's preconceived notions about the outcome of this game? Harris has skill and experience, but you can count on him to also throw a couple costly interceptions against big-time talented teams. also, is this the right decision from HC Al Golden? the reason he hasn't played his starters who are red-lettered in the on-going NCAA investigation is because if those starters are found guilty, then even more Draconian sanctions can be lobbied by the NCAA. it looks like these players are guilty, hell there has been evidence readily available on the internet since Day One of Shapiro-Gate
> 
> I know this move is in desperation from The U, but I don't think it's a good one in the long run because Miami is already flirting with the much-dreaded NCAA Death Penalty, a guillotine type of punishment that was last handed out in college footbaw against the Southern Methodist University
> 
> however, I think having Jacory Harris in does make the Hurricanes a bit better. but good enough to topple *the *Ohio State University? yes or no?


 

Harris and the other guys who have been suspended were reinstated by the NCAA. There is nothing dangerous about playing them. Everybody except Ray Ray Armstrong (4 games) and Olivier Vernon  (6 games) has been reinstated. And the death penalty is no longer a possibility, considering the nature of Shapiro. The only question left is how bad the sanctions will be, and that is what we will have to see. They might not be nearly as bad as the rest of the world seems to be expecting (also, look at that "evidence" a little more closely). 

I think that Harris is significantly better than Morris, and stands a chance, but ultimately this team is simply not ready for big time games. Whenever a team is in it's new coach's first year it tends to struggle, especially during the beginning. I never had huge expectations out of this year. Next year will be really good, if the sanctions aren't bad.

Harris will not throw as many picks this season, however. Part of the problem with our offense the past two seasons was former offensive coordinator Mark Whipple and his tendency to want to chuck the ball deep every... single... fucking... play. That worked for about 3 games before we got figured out, and as it turns out, Jacory just learned to check-down for the first time in his college football career this off season (lol).


----------



## Kenickie

Against the crimson tide joepa is 4-9, since 1966. that's pretty terrible. not as bad as cincinasty, who is playing CS's vols right now. apparently they haven't beaten a current SEC opponent on the road since 1911. the SEC wasn't even around until the 1930s, but still. that's terrible. LSU is playing northwesterneasternsouth state? I'm going to be at Twin Shadow so i wouldn't be watching it anyway, but i doubt i'm missing shit. UGA starts in a minute, hopefully that will be good. I wanted Miss. State to beat Auburn, and they were so fucking close.


----------



## cj

Im watching the AL-PSU game right now I though it was going to be a close game and it still could be halftime right now. I gotta say though does anyone doubt that Jay Paterno is coaching Penn State. they keep showing Joepa up in the press box with no headphones looking very sad and just watching the game. I just think its kind of sad to see such a great coach and good man reduced to that.

That auburn game was crazy I really thought State would win that one but they seem to have major deffensive issues still.


----------



## Pegasus

I wanted to see Miss State win too, I think they're a pretty good team this year.  I wish they'd kept Sylvester Croom though.

Haha, Bama's defense is ridiculously good this year.  %)


----------



## axl blaze

+ 1 on Sylvester Croom. dude was like a walking mascot

anybody see this Coastal Carolina coach's rant? something about a screen door going only one way, and players being cats because they are looking themselves in the mirror to see if they look pretty with their extra bands on. oh, and they need to be dogs. well not dogs, _dawgs_

watch it here if you want to be more stupid than you were before the click


----------



## D's

yayyy Alabama & Auburn both won their games!! :3
gj


----------



## axl blaze

^ you like _both _Bama and Auburn??

the Michigan VS Notre Dame game was a classic, entertaining match, though I hate to admit it. I will give Michigan's home audience, usually degraded as more of a wine-and-cheese type of crowd than the usual manically crazy college type of Big Ten crowd, did get it up for their first night game in history. Denard "the Tard" Robinson only went 11 for (approx) 24, and although 4 passes were interceptions, another 3 or 4 were touchdowns. I hate to say it, but Denard might be the most entertaining player in college today, despite him being like a sloppier, more poorer man's Terelle Pryor

Michigan's coaching staff made some HORRIBLE decisions. if they were smart, they should have _at least _double-covered ND's WR #3, who seemed to mount 100 yards at the end of the 1st quarter. also, Michigan could barely score in the first half. I know they are trying to implement a pro-style offense instead of Rich Rod's spread-style offense, but they should have opened up the game a la backyard footbaw for Denard much earlier than the 3rd quarter
*
these type of glaring coaching mistakes make me cringe! I am a mere footbaw everyman and I can point them out with ease

and is it just me or has college footbaw forgotten how to play defense? look at our top three games, all had to have averaged about 40 points per game! at least I will get some defense tomorrow, with the NFL (well at least with the teams that Roger GODell hasn't made profane)*


----------



## Methadone84

im a Virginia Tech and Temple fan. Both won im happy


----------



## ChickenScratch

tyler bray threw for 405 yards, 4 TD's and 0 INT's yesterday.
82% completions.

we had a running game.

we had a trick play.

we had a defense.

i was very happy.

FUCK YOU FLORIDA.  IT'S HATE WEEK MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## Pegasus

I agree axl, it pisses me off to see a coach have a player like Denard and not use him effectively.  Switch to the pro offense gradually without crippling your dual threat QB.


----------



## Care

Fresno State blew another lead this week, this time against Nebraska, FML.


----------



## ChickenScratch

<<<<<gay4bray



> bray earns sec offensive player of the week honors
> by ut sports information on september 12, 2011
> 
> in tennessee vols football
> 
> ut quarterback’s record day noticed
> 
> 
> knoxville – after a dominating performance against cincinnati, tennessee sophomore quarterback tyler bray has been recognized with sec offensive player of the week honors, the league office announced monday.
> 
> Bray, honored by the sec for the fourth time after claiming three freshman of the week accolades in 2010, completed a career-best 34 passes in 41 attempts for a school-record 82.9 percent (min. 30 att.) in ut’s 45-23 win over cincinnati. The kingsburg, calif., native became just the second quarterback at ut (peyton manning) to throw for 400-plus yards with the fourth-best effort in school history (405).
> 
> The 6-6 sophomore threw for four touchdowns, extending his school-record and current sec-best streak of consecutive games with at least two touchdown passes to eight. He also rushed for a score, giving him the only five-touchdown effort in the sec this season.
> 
> His 405-yard performance ranks fourth nationally and first in the sec, while his 34 completions in a game sit atop the conference and are tied for fifth in the fbs. 282 of those yards came in the first half alone, the fourth most by a vol signal-caller in a single half.
> 
> Bray is the first ut quarterback to win sec offensive player of the week since jonathan crompton for his efforts against georgia in 2009.
> 
> Bray’s 698 passing yards are the most by a ut quarterback through the first two games of a season, breaking the previous record of 651, set by manning in 1997.
> 
> Also honored by the sec were:
> 
> Defense: Mark barron, saf, alabama
> 
> special teams: Melvin ingram, de, south carolina
> 
> offensive lineman: Alvin bailey, og, arkansas
> 
> defensive lineman: Rob lohr, dt, vanderbilt
> 
> co-freshman: Isaiah crowell, rb, georgia and josh clemons, rb, kentucky


----------



## axl blaze

I know we don't have any Texas Longhorn fans (which is amazingly amusing considering their high product worth Nationwide), so I will try to speak for them. I've always been a fan of Texas, and Mack-Daddy Brown, and hell, a bunch of things Austin (from the weird, blues, and the bat-tunnel). it looks like former impotent Texas QB Garrett Gilbert is fired, after almost losing to unranked BYU and looking pretty terrible while doing so. apparently, the younger brother of famed Texas QB Colt McCoy, Case McCoy, and freshman David Ash are going to split snaps under center from now on

let's focus on Case McCoy here... I usually try not to make fun of people but I do believe he looks a little Goonies-like


----------



## ChickenScratch

i fucking hate texas.

but mainly because i have a shit load of friends that went there and are die hard fans.

they are some of the most arrogant entitled and horrible fans around.  

i don't pray, but i was praying for BYU to take that game.


----------



## axl blaze

so Boomer Sooner or FSU?

I think FSU is going to be great next year, but this year isn't their year quite yet. Boomer Sooner


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, s00ner is pretty sick.


----------



## axl blaze

footbaw on a Thursday??

anybody else watching this LSU VS Miss State game? both are ranked, and both are playing some good defense despite a first couple weeks of NCAA and NFL that seemed to be ignoring just that - defense. I guess we can always count on Old Les to for something... 

also has anybody ever been to a Miss State Bulldog game? finally, they seem to have a nice facility along with the rabid fan-base that is worthy of any big-time collegiate program. however, I do believe that the Cowbell would ruin the experience. is it annoyingly-loud or just loud-loud?


----------



## Hypnotik1

Yea i watched the LSU line obliterate MSU's.....Looks like Les Miles is bring some old school Big Ten smash mouth football to the SEC. Our defense is NASTY....only 123 total yards to a ranked team......no matter how you slice it....thats impressive. And the LSU O plays just the same way as the D....Very smart conservative yet right down your throat type of football. Its not pretty but very effective so far. The LSU-BAMA game is gonna be a defensive slug fest.....Bama's D is pretty sick as well


----------



## Methadone84

LSU i was not impressed with your performance


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> footbaw on a Thursday??
> 
> anybody else watching this LSU VS Miss State game? both are ranked, and both are playing some good defense despite a first couple weeks of NCAA and NFL that seemed to be ignoring just that - defense. I guess we can always count on Old Les to for something...
> 
> also has anybody ever been to a Miss State Bulldog game? finally, they seem to have a nice facility along with the rabid fan-base that is worthy of any big-time collegiate program. however, I do believe that the Cowbell would ruin the experience. is it annoyingly-loud or just loud-loud?



never been to starkville for a game.  but i have plenty of experience with those fucking cow bells.  they are annoying as fuck.  especially when you're staying in the same hotel with a bunch of their fans.

one year they were in the peach bowl and i was staying at a hotel downtown seeing panic for new years.  those fuckers and their cowbells.  blugh.  thank god i was fucked up out of my skull.  

MSU has a good team this year.  they played auburn and lsu very well.


----------



## axl blaze

Hypnotik1 said:


> Yea i watched the LSU line obliterate MSU's.....Looks like Les Miles is bring some old school Big Ten smash mouth football to the SEC.



that's exactly what I was thinking. Les Miles is a Michigan guy, after all, and it looks like he is molding this LSU team into the teams that dominated in the Big Ten glory days (like tOSU and Nebraska back in the day, or even Wisconsin today). I mean holy shit, the LSU safeties are as big as/not much smaller than the LSU linebackers



Methadone84 said:


> LSU i was not impressed with your performance



man, I dunno about that. sure, the game was close or the first half, but if you watched the second half LSU pulled away by a couple touchdowns (despite having a VERY mediocre QB) and looked like head and shoulders the better team. sometimes you see LSU just run and run and run the ball in the early parts of the game and you wonder - is Les Miles an idiot just banging his head against the wall? well, no. this is smash-mouth football, my favorite hybrid, and those 2-3 yard run plays in the first half turn into big 10-20 yard gashes in the second half



ChickenScratch said:


> MSU has a good team this year.  they played auburn and lsu very well.



eh, they're okay. they are for sure better than their 0-2 start. it sucks for them they have to play in the SEC West, that's a killer for sure


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> eh, they're okay. they are for sure better than their 0-2 start. it sucks for them they have to play in the SEC West, that's a killer for sure



they are better for it.


----------



## cj

Yea I agree with you Axl MSU was worn out by the end of the 3rd quarter. I started off thinking Les Miles was just an verage coach that inherated a bunch of Nick Sabans excellent players but he has really proven to be an excellent coach. I cant wait for the LSU Alabama game that is going to be a smash mouth defensive slug fest for the Sec West title. As for Miss State they have a pretty good team they just caught 2 really tough games back to back they had to play LSU on a short week after a very physical game in Auburn. I think they will be ok and can still win 8 games.


----------



## Methadone84

i think they should have beatedn Miss St much easier


----------



## axl blaze

I like Les Miles, as much as I should hate him. he plays a version of footbaw that is old-school Big Ten, yet Cajun spiced
. 
holy Toledo! the Toledo Rockets seem to be hanging in with Boise State, at the half (well last I checked it was 13-6 adv - BSU)

I'm using this game to gauge how worried I should be about tomorrow's Miami game. I mean, Miami got a nice one and they are playing their star players that were formally suspended before. tOSU still has their cream of the crop out. Miami can win if they use their speed to burn my team. Miami can lose if Jacory Harris throws more pick-sixes than TDs

this is the most important game of the season for tOSU. I know my team plays MSU, Wisco, Nebraska, and even Michigan. however, if the Buckeyes lose this game than those games look to be lost. if the Buckeyes win this game, then there is _some _hope for the season yet


----------



## axl blaze

oh, and is ND's Brian Kelly the next in line to get a seizure? he gets MAD


----------



## Care

First home game against North Dakota today. Gonna be in the student section!


----------



## Pegasus

Not too many big matchups today...  I hope Tennessee vs. Florida comes on here.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't know man I'm very excited for today

even though today is the ACC's day to shine, as they are the underdog (and most often playing at home against a ranked opponent today)

at the top of my head...

ranked WVU VS not-ranked MD
ranked tOSU VS not-ranked Miami
ranked Auburn VS not-ranked Clemson (currently watching this. I do suggest to watch this one, pretty fun like most Auburn games)
higher-ranked Oklahoma VS lower ranked FSU

also, I am pretty interested in seeing Michigan State VS ND. for a couple of reasons. first, college football is a sport of hatred, and I want to see ND go 0-3. second, MSU has played some extreme cupcakes the last couple weeks, and although ND is not a great team, they actually do have a good team (they just shoot themselves in the foot by leading the Nation in turnovers)

also, I am pretty jazzed up about the Buckeyes game. it was my b-day earlier in the week, and I'm going to go to a friend's house whose birthday it currently is, and we're both big Buckeyes, of course. needless to say, I will be drinking heavily. and like all residents of Columbus, when I drink heavily, and my Buckeyes lose... COUCHES THEN PAY!

plus, my girlfriend got this shirt for me for the b-day:






Archie!


----------



## cj

Ive been flipping between the aub- clem and penn st-temple. Auburns defense is looking very shaky lots of missed tackles nd there Dline is not stopping the run. On the other side Clemson has some good running backs. Penn State just escaped temple after trailing the whole game pretty much. joe Paterno needs to go ahead and anounce his retirment after this season so that he can get the send off he deserves and State can start recruiting again. 

And ouch for Ole Miss they are losing 30-0 to Vanderbilt with 5minutes left I think Houston Nutt is gonna be finding a new job soon.


----------



## axl blaze

what's up CJ? glad to have another S&G brother joining me on my couch-surf. god damn, I love America and I love footbaw. it's the sport that is closest to war a gentleman can get

I agree with pretty much everything you just said, above

PSU is just sad. I realize that they were going to drop two to Alabama when they signed up for that, let's face it, PSU today is just not the PSU it once was. they have gotten comfortable with having one good season out of every seven, they have become complacent within their mediocrity. which is just sad, because Penn State used to be a hub for footbaw. I remember when I used to literally fear my Buckeyes traveling to Happy Valley. while it still is a scary place to play, it just doesn't cut it anymore... it's just sad, really. I'm one of those guys that thinks all the powerhouses in NCAA need to be good, for the product to be fun and good. except for Notre Dame. FUCK Notre Dame

yeah Auburn's defense looks like swiss freakin' cheese. they need to shape up. I know this is an explosive year for Clemson, but hell, Auburn won't even go .500 in the SEC is they keep this up

Clemson's coach sounds like a retard. and his name is Dabo? WTF?

how about dem Vandy Commodores? I know it's just Ole Miss (who seem to rotate from average-bad to just-bad every year). one would think Jay Cutler is back behind center with how many yards that QB has thrown up!

*GO BUCKS!!*


----------



## cj

I am not planning tp leave my couch till late tonight it really doesnt get better then college football saturdays.

Oh I hope MSU blows Notre Dame out of the stadium I realy cant stand Notre Dame either. though I did enjoy seeing all the crazy faces that Brian Kelley can make. 

I think this florida Tennesse game is going to be  shootout but I really dont see Tennesee pulling it out I think Charlie Wiess is just to good of a play caller. But if Tennesee pulled the upset I think South Carolina would be the big winner the east is looking pretty wide open with Georgia looking awful Tenn having a really young team and neither florida or South Carolina looking dominant. 

Man Come on spartans WTF ND needs to be 0-3 I wonder when there contract with NBC ends I would love to see them have to play in a conferance.

I wonder what happened to UCLAs progrm in the last 10 years I remember 10 or 15 years ago they were always a top 10 or at least top 25 team they have just been dreadful lately.


----------



## axl blaze

MSU's tackling is getting pretty soft. also, they are getting ran on and not being able to run the ball themselves. despite MSU's 2 INTs already, they are down 14-3

yeah UCLA has a big chance right now to get back on top of things with a win over a struggling Texas... however they are down early 14-0


----------



## HighonLife

axl blaze said:


> I know we don't have any Texas Longhorn fans (which is amazingly amusing considering their high product worth Nationwide), so I will try to speak for them. I've always been a fan of Texas, and Mack-Daddy Brown, and hell, a bunch of things Austin (from the weird, blues, and the bat-tunnel). it looks like former impotent Texas QB Garrett Gilbert is fired, after almost losing to unranked BYU and looking pretty terrible while doing so. apparently, the younger brother of famed Texas QB Colt McCoy, Case McCoy, and freshman David Ash are going to split snaps under center from now on
> 
> let's focus on Case McCoy here... I usually try not to make fun of people but I do believe he looks a little Goonies-like



ill rep texas. i know i havent been visitng this thread much this season, but i have been kinda busy this year, back in school and actually trying since having got off H. my North Texas Eagles are facing Bama today so i wont hold my breath



axl blaze said:


> so Boomer Sooner or FSU?
> 
> I think FSU is going to be great next year, but this year isn't their year quite yet. Boomer Sooner



and i like my longhorns, but i love my Noles, fuck the sooners, GO NOLES!

please redeem that ass raping we took in Norman last year

EDIT: also yes, fuck ND.


----------



## axl blaze

haha, I like that despite how split we all are in our teams... we agree on one thing...

FUCK NOTRE DAME


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Fuck Notre Dame.


----------



## axl blaze

damn dude, so much is riding on this right here. you got up early... but at least the Buckeyes are running all over the Hurricanes. tOSU's linemen just look twice the size of Miami's (albeit very fast) defense...

I'm outta here though, be back tomorrow


----------



## 23536

lol Jacory's suspension was too short


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> lol Jacory's suspension was too short


 
Meh, better than what we would get with Morris. Harris is good for a couple INT's a game, but he is at least capable of throwing some mindblowingly beautiful passes every once in a while. Both these guys have to go next year, but I would rather go with Jacory. 

And at least our QB's aren't as bad as OSU's 

Seriously, their bad quarterbacking is the only reason we are up.


----------



## Pegasus

I'm glad Oklahoma is on track to win tonight.  I like having my team in the #2 spot, though I certainly don't think Oklahoma is better.  FSU looked pretty good though, they're definitely improved this year.


----------



## Methadone84

Ohio State is a joke


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## axl blaze

that was just... sad. I know there is still a crop of Ohio State play makers suspended, but still, I look across the board and I don't see any play makers. you're all right, the Ohio State QBs are horrible. at least the Buckeyes D is still pretty good. I give props to Miami for playing well, and most definitely for stepping up on defense in the second half

I guess it's time to face the music now. I haven't known the feel for well over a decade of Ohio State having a sub-par football team. but now I know that feel


----------



## axl blaze

damn, South Carolina is the latest to be purported by the NCAA to be on the wrong end of some major violations. apparently, they had some football players live at a hotel for a reduced, non-public accessible, rate of $15 a day. and another major violation was that USCe had players receive up to $50, 000 in improper benefits

so it looks like the SEC has 5 schools being investigated by the NCAA

I am still siding on the school with this one, no matter how much the SEC turns my stomach in every way (besides great near-NFL footbaw play)

still it seems that just about every big-time program is currently being investigated or on probation. it's pretty damn amazing that almost half of the SEC is in hot water

where is smotpoker when ya need him??


----------



## rollEpollE

As an Alabama fan, I'm actually a little nervous about the Arkansas game this weekend. They are looking tough so far. Never thought I would say it, but thank you Clemson. Auburn losing is fantastic! Roll Tide!


----------



## Pegasus

^Yeah, Arkansas is a good team, probably the best offense in the SEC, but the Bama secondary should really limit their potential IMO.  Regardless, it's an unreal matchup and I'm really excited to see it play out.  I don't think matchups get much better than this in college football.


----------



## tiestolightshows

I bleed orange and blue!


----------



## HighonLife

^^Garnett and Gold hur nukka

freshman QB for FSU looked damn confident, interested to see if they are gonna give the reigns back over to EJ, i suspect they will but damn young dude looked tough, this weekend isnt gonna be easy either though with clementine, they looked boss against auburn, but then again auburn alost lost to utah st so maybe they were overratted, either way GO NOLES! dont let OK fuck up the rest of our season

hope A&M looses but dont care too much should be a great game to watch, also cant wait for BAMA ARK game, not sure how okst and A&M or bama ark werent the big night game, i have a feeling LSU WV is gonna be a shit game, i mean i hope not but i dont have much faith in WV


----------



## Pegasus

^ Arkansas vs Bama is on CBS (2:30pm), that's why.  SEC early games are not on ESPN that often IME.


----------



## axl blaze

Jesse Palmer should die in a fire


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

tiestolightshows said:


> I bleed orange and blue!


 
Go suck a dick



Meh, decided I should edit this. I was just fucking around, since I am a Canes fan and you are a fan of my most hated team, but the sarcasm in my post will not come across clearly enough. 

Welcome to S&G. 

By the way, I still hate you, just cause of the colors you rep.


----------



## axl blaze

EJECTO SEATO, CUZ!!!


----------



## Pegasus

"Bleed orange and blue" could easily refer to a team other than UF, especially Auburn...


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm really fucking pissed about this A&M and Mizzou coming to the SEC bullshit.

they're not even geographically in the southeast.  

what are we gonna do?  move auburn and bamma to the east and vandy to the west?

it's fucking horse shit all around.  the only people that benefit from this are the people making money off it.  not the students, fans or players.


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm really fucking pissed about this A&M and Mizzou coming to the SEC bullshit.
> 
> they're not even geographically in the southeast.
> 
> what are we gonna do?  move auburn and bamma to the east and vandy to the west?
> 
> it's fucking horse shit all around.  the only people that benefit from this are the people making money off it.  not the students, fans or players.


 
Completely agree if its not broke dont fix it


----------



## axl blaze

I think it's funny that the laudable SEC gets two shitty teams in Mizzou and Texas A+M. well not shitty, just incomparable to the rest of the division

while the Big Ten, in my opinion, the division closest to the SEC in terms of quality - got Nebraska. and is eying Oklahoma. two excellent divisions. the Big Ten the conference of the future?

also, I think it's hilarious how Notre Dame is too pussy to join the Big Ten. we have tried so many times to get them off their high-horse and into the Big Ten, but they said they would rather join the shitty ACC instead (most likely so they can be dominant)

fuck Notre Dame?


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> the Big Ten the conference of the future?



lolz.

i don't care who you get, you'll never be able to recruit like we can down south.  that's just a fact.  it's ok to be 2nd best, just know your place.

i think we can all agree that notre dame is gay.


----------



## axl blaze

while I will say you guys do get some high school footbaw gems down there, I will represent my home State of Ohio and say that you are blind from homerism if you aren't educated in the fact that Ohio high school footbaw is just as brutal. it's common knowledge that the states/regions that produce the best recruits are the South (Fl, GA, AL, etc), Texas, maybe certain regions of Cali and Penn, and then Ohio

so maybe for recruiting the SEC > the Big Ten, but the State of Ohio is on par with the SEC no doubt

in fact, since 2000 the school with the most NFL drafts is Ohio State. fyi - the school with the second most drafts is the U. fwiw - the school with the most first round draft picks is Florida, I believe. although about 85 percent of tOSU players are from Ohio, of course some of them are not. so I am skewing the stats a bit, I admit, but I think by said information one can gather that Ohio is equal to most of the South

and if you are trying to lump the whole South together (as you provincial Dixie types oft do), then I would say that certain Southern states may have a leg up on Ohio (maybe FL + GA), then the number of Southern states that are weaker than Ohio in recruiting is greater than the number that is more worthy. for example, I would say off the bat that Ohio > your Tenn, KY, Miss, etc to name a few)

I played Ohio high school ball and it was no joke. although sacking Brady Quinn was the highlight of my career for sure. you just can't categorize that type of boner

oh and Fuck Notre Dame


----------



## ChickenScratch

sweet melt.

in all seriousness, i really don't know shit about ohio HS football.  i just know that we got more black folks down here.

and i wouldn't call myself an SEC homer.  i fucking hate every school in the SEC other than UT and Ole Miss (just cuz they know how to party and are never a threat).

that's pretty rad that you sacked brady quinn.  i took showers with plaxico burress in military school.


----------



## Pegasus

Axl, give Nick Saban a full decade to get recruits to the NFL, I'm sure he'll then hold first place in that stat.  Bama's current starting defense is pretty much all NFL bound.

I'm not too upset about the added teams, honestly I was a bit bothered the past few seasons about the SEC (West in particular) being so damn strong.  Remeber axl, last year's Capital One bowl was 9-3 Alabama representing the SEC West and 11-1 Michigan State repping the Big 10, and Michigan State didn't score until a garbage TD at the end of the 4th quarter, after Bama racked up 49 points and pulled its starters.  Bama and LSU had ridiculously tough schedules last season and in a league where each loss counts so strongly, I think a few more average strength games are a good thing.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pegasus said:


> "Bleed orange and blue" could easily refer to a team other than UF, especially Auburn...


 
I have enough hatred to go around


----------



## axl blaze

Pegasus said:


> Axl, give Nick Saban a full decade to get recruits to the NFL, I'm sure he'll then hold first place in that stat.  Bama's current starting defense is pretty much all NFL bound.



true statement. gotta love Nick Saban. he is an Ohio guy after all 



Pegasus said:


> I'm not too upset about the added teams, honestly I was a bit bothered the past few seasons about the SEC (West in particular) being so damn strong.  Remeber axl, last year's Capital One bowl was 9-3 Alabama representing the SEC West and 11-1 Michigan State repping the Big 10, and Michigan State didn't score until a garbage TD...



another good point, however it is my opinion that Michigan State was a bit over-hyped last year. remember, they did not play tOSU and they got beat by an always just-above-mediocre Iowa squad. it was my opinion that Ohio State should have played against Bama in that bowl game. now THAT would have been a great game. didn't Arkansas take Bama to the wire last year? tOSU topped Ark and I feel like a tOSU/Bama game would have been great as well as then having MSU/Arkansas. but that's the BCS for ya...


----------



## Pegasus

^I agree, MSU was overhyped and OSU would have made for a much better game.  And yes, Arkansas did have a good game vs Bama, but I don't know what you mean about Arkansas losing to OSU...  I don't see a record of that win anywhere!


----------



## axl blaze

looks like I got tickets to tOSU game tomorrow at 3: 30 when the raging Colorado Buffs come into town as a belated b-day present! I'm going to drink like I'm in college

this should be a big win, and I know most of you don't know/don't care about tOSU footbaw right now because for once we are not on top of the world. but it has been announced that our white 6th year senior Joe Bauserman has lost his starting QB job. he was maybe the worse Buckeye QB I've seen as of late. although he never threw an interception, he would be too timid and scared to make a mistake - so 3/4 of his passing plays would result in him throwing the ball away

BUT NOW much-heralded 4-star recruit Braxton Miller is getting the keys to the offense, starting tomorrow. he is almost as hyped as Terrelle Pryor was, although he is a bit smaller but he also has a better looking arm. the ceiling to this guy is pretty much unlimited, and if he can start his run well and give the Bucks a good 3-4 years before he tries to go pro; I do believe my team will be back in the Top 10 starting next year

so the game is nationally televised, so you can all flip through and watch to see how he is doing. he probably will make some mistakes, for example INTs and fumbles, but these are growing pains and what better time to start then against a very-weak CU Pac-12 team. also, look for me in the B-deck. I got some awesome seats 

GO BUCKS!!


----------



## axl blaze

damn!! where is everybody!!

Methadone? ChickenScratch? Kenickie (she's been AWOL all season? did she give in footbaw for Barbies finally?), PanderBear, 3 4 dhp, Pegasus, smotpoker (I think he quit), TheLoveBandit (I think he quit this season too), and Hypnotik???

where the HELL are ya'll?? hopefully watching some games with me. I'm doing some drinking and watching Toledo VS Syracuse. don't laugh, Toledo is actually a damn fun team to watch. they have a very interesting offense to study as a footbaw scholar. Holy Toledo!! for example, it was just 3rd and 1 and the mighty Toledo Rockets lined up in the now seldom-used-flash-in-a-pan gimmick offense of the Wildcat, and ran in 30 yards for a touchdown!! looks like Toledo is finally going to get that win over big Division 1 school after taking tOSU to the ropes and hanging in there, for a half at least, against a NC game-bound Boise State. Toledo will win the MAC for sure... but as a good friend of mine once said to me "there are no winners in the MAC"






while drinking some delicious copper-toned Lagunitas Censored, with mu bromies before heading out to the Horseshoellll






I am flip-flopping between Mississippi VS Georgia and Notre Dame VS Pitt. the UGA game is between two SEC cellar-dwellers, so I am more tuning into the ND game (as I do every week), with hopes of ND losing to Pitt. ND just scored a TD, but Pitt had an early FG and the Panthers looked to be in control early. no fucking wonder why ND has perpetually refused to join the Big Ten. annually, no matter how bad Michigan State or Michigan are (two clubs that ND faces off with on the reg) topple the Fightin' Irish more often than not. however, ND can take it to those Big East (Pitt) and ACC teams (Boston College) like no other

Fuck Notre Dame


----------



## Pegasus

I've been watching NC vs GT, but it really hasn't held my attention.  I forgot about Toledo vs Syracuse though, I'll probably tune in for the third quarter.  I can't wait for 3:30 Arkansas vs Bama!

I see Temple is destroying Maryland, which either makes the ACC look really bad or Temple look really good, not sure which...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> damn!! where is everybody!!
> 
> Methadone? ChickenScratch? Kenickie (she's been AWOL all season? did she give in footbaw for Barbies finally?), PanderBear, 3 4 dhp, Pegasus, smotpoker (I think he quit), TheLoveBandit (I think he quit this season too), and Hypnotik???
> 
> where the HELL are ya'll?? hopefully watching some games with me. I'm doing some drinking and watching Toledo VS Syracuse. don't laugh, Toledo is actually a damn fun team to watch. they have a very interesting offense to study as a footbaw scholar. Holy Toledo!! for example, it was just 3rd and 1 and the mighty Toledo Rockets lined up in the now seldom-used-flash-in-a-pan gimmick offense of the Wildcat, and ran in 30 yards for a touchdown!! looks like Toledo is finally going to get that win over big Division 1 school after taking tOSU to the ropes and hanging in there, for a half at least, against a NC game-bound Boise State. Toledo will win the MAC for sure... but as a good friend of mine once said to me "there are no winners in the MAC"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while drinking some delicious copper-toned Lagunitas Censored, with mu bromies before heading out to the Horseshoellll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am flip-flopping between Mississippi VS Georgia and Notre Dame VS Pitt. the UGA game is between two SEC cellar-dwellers, so I am more tuning into the ND game (as I do every week), with hopes of ND losing to Pitt. ND just scored a TD, but Pitt had an early FG and the Panthers looked to be in control early. no fucking wonder why ND has perpetually refused to join the Big Ten. annually, no matter how bad Michigan State or Michigan are (two clubs that ND faces off with on the reg) topple the Fightin' Irish more often than not. however, ND can take it to those Big East (Pitt) and ACC teams (Boston College) like no other
> 
> Fuck Notre Dame


 

I'm here. Been watching ND vs. Pitt, just watch ND die. 


I believe the lack of hatred has something to do with the post count in this forum dropping. I like all you guys, and when your respective teams lose I really don't feel like poking fun at anybody and having a good time at their expense like I do at my Canes boards (where opposing fans who come over to a pure homer board talking shit are just asking for it) because I feel my BL S&Gers pain. That even applies to Pander, who pissed me off by getting pissed off by me. No way I was going to make him feel more miserable after losing. It feels like punching a baby in the face. And to you Axl, who just had your team lose to my Canes, which was cathartic, and as much as I wanted to yell to high heaven and pick on an OSU fan you were too cool to pick on. I just couldn't do it. 

The hatred just isn't there any more. The passion is gone, bro. 

The only constructive thing I can post anymore is:

Fuck Notre Dame


----------



## 23536

I've had my fill of this weather delay faggotry.  It's fucking sunny in North Miami.


----------



## HighonLife

god damn these seminoles know how to piss me off

what happened to our defense?

we still got time but its gonna require some D

A&M is lookin good though. never thought id say that, havent beenw atchin much of the BIG 12 or SEC matchup but A&M looks good and Ark is doin better then i expected

but god damnit C'MON NOLES!


----------



## axl blaze

that Buckeyes game was so much fun! the Horseshoe is just one of the most beautiful stadiums in the nation. and gigantic, too. gotta love the Big Ten for housing 100, 000 and + fans in a single arena. tailgating was the highlight for me; as I showed up with one ticket, sober, and hungry - and left the tailgate with two extra tickets and a belly full of booze and chicken wings. I also got to practice my mass-audience/auction/soap-box chops by scalping said tix for some profit. the Colorado Buffs are not serious team, but it was nice to see tOSU dominate like in the olden days () also, it was great to see true frosh Braxton Miller get the start and also get the win. he looks to be the way of the future

so it looks like Arkansas got their ass whipped by Bama? was it even close?

looks like FSU dropped two in a row, by losing tonight to Clemson. I bet those rowdy Seminoles fans had no idea that this was possible. however, I knew all along. look at my preseason Top 25 analysis to be reminded that I thought FSU was a bit over-hyped (although I think next year is their year). in fact, almost all of my analyses on the preseason Top 25 have in fact become true... 

now it's time for West fucking Virginia VS LSU. does WVU even stand a chance of winning, my S+G bros and girl-bros?

and is it true? are we all so radical now, that the posts and flames have lowered in this forum because we all love one another now? are you all trying to say that _even _Pander Bear and Kenickie are liked around here, now???


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> And to you Axl, who just had your team lose to my Canes, which was cathartic, and as much as I wanted to yell to high heaven and pick on an OSU fan you were too cool to pick on. I just couldn't do it.








better late than never, I pose


----------



## Pegasus

axl blaze said:


> so it looks like Arkansas got their ass whipped by Bama? was it even close?



Both teams scored on their opening drives, and it looked like it would be a hard fought game.  Then the Bama D shut it down.

I try not to gloat about my team too much, but this year the Bama defense is just ridiculous.  It looked like they were running practice drills against Arkansas for most of the game.  I really don't think there is a team that could beat Bama on a neutral field this season.


----------



## axl blaze

ehh, honestly I would take both LSU and Oklahoma over Alabama right now. Bama's defense is impressive, but I believe that LSU's defense is even more impressive. the defense of the Bayou Bengals, I'm telling ya'll, is something very special this year. LSU's D are all fast, big, and mean ball-hawks. as I said before, LSU's safeties are just about the size of their linebackers... they are monsters

and while Bama's offense is good, mostly because of their RB Richardson, but I think that Oklahoma's defense is also something special this year. Ok's QB, Landry Jones, has some NFL potential, but more importantly their coach Bob Stoops has the Sooners offense running like a well-oiled machine this year. I am impressed by the precision of their hurry-up, they waste no second on the clock. I would say that Stoop's O > Peterson of BYU's O

that being said, Bama is following their recent trend of being fucking great lately. that's nothing to be timid about, as long as you don't beat your chest too loud. in college football, even the mighty fall (take it from me a Buckeye). thankfully, programs like ours fall with less frequency, intensity, and duration than most other programs


----------



## Pegasus

^ LSU defense better than Alabama?  After today's performances?  8(


----------



## Pander Bear

Kenickerbear is still with you, wherever you go. I'm just doing all things internet from a 4 year old blackberry-- needless to say, bluelight doesn't translate well to it. 

My college football thoughts:

FSU's poor performance in week four reveals boomer goomer to be an overvalued property. The two best teams are bama and LSU. They both have questions under center, but they field NFL calibur defenses. Arkansas never had a chance, neither did WV. 

Houston nutt needs to update his resume if he's going to drop games to vandy and uga. 

GT's triple option PLUS deep ball looks very intimidating. Any team, with the possible exception of bama, that doesn't spend a lot of time in practice training for their game will get absolutely gashed in the fist 30 minutes. 
The big ten-- still not worth watching

Expansion-- the s.e.c. Needs to grab a&m and WV and be done with the talk. Both those teams have shitty academics and scary fans. Short of clemson and fsu, this is the good fit. 

Boise-- they aren't going to the NC


----------



## axl blaze

no so fast my friend on Boise State. to say they aren't going to the NC is a bit absurd. I don't know if your butt is sore still, but the god damn pesky Broncos have a good chance to make it to the National Championship. Either Bama or LSU will represent the nation's favorite to win, no question about that. Oklahoma should be representing their underdog contestant, and despite how amazing Oklahoma looks (specially on O, DANG!), one shouldn't be surprised if the Sooners drop a game to an inferior Big 12 opponent (if there even are any Big 12 teams left for them to play at the end of the season - lol!). the Sooners doing so and choking in an upset isn't exactly uncharacteristic of them, ya dig?

so that leaves, with the current Top 5 - Stanford and Boise State... with a very, very good SEC-killing/dark-horse Wisconsin team, licking their chops and their half-mast rods of cheddar cheese, peering in creepily from the outside via a keyhole a la Erin Andrews






*jacking off with the fervor of a caged monkey TO*






but back to Stanford. without Coach Harbaugh, I still am not buying into them. they lost a lot when they lost their venerable HC. the Stanford Stupid Trees still can't play defense. and I think that the Oregon Ducks will still beat them handily. so that leaves Stanford out of the NC party in my highly regarded opinion...

which leaves us to Boise State. I was one of those who wanted them to lose early in on their season to UGA, and lose bad, so we wouldn't have to deal with all that nails-to-the-chalkboard annoying Boise State/bowl game chatter from the talking heads. however, I have sort of bought into Boise State as a very good football team. Kellen Moore truly is the Peyton Manning of the NCAA and their coach runs that Bronco offense like a well-oiled machine, most comparable to some NFL offenses in teams such as the Colts or the Patriots

now is BSU better than a one-loss Oklahoma team? I don't think so, but because of all the bullshit that is the NCAA and the BCS beauty pageant... it is quite possible to see Boise in the National Title game against the best SEC team

unless Boise State gets bent over surprisingly by a lesser team like Nevada did to them last year... if that happens, then we can almost picture a Wisconsin VS SEC BCS NC Game





*
CREEPY WISCONSIN BE CREEPIN'*


----------



## nowdubnvr6

As much as I am a diehard Razorback fan and went to school there and love all that is the U of A, Alabama is fucking dominant on defense. The hits they put on the ball hawking secondary to the NFL talented defensive line. They have no soft spots on D and it fucking showed this saturday. Unfortunately this year my razorbacks have one of the most difficult schedules ive ever seen. It might have been different with Kniles Davis but i still dont think it would be enough to get past that D. WOW is all i can say they were fucking impressive. 

On another note that OSU vs. TAMU game was a lot of fun to watch. And Boise State wow Kellen Moore could be the dark horse for that heisman this year and i think he deserves it. I remember four years ago when he played his first game and he is one of the most accurate passers ive seen in the NCAA since Peyton Manning. It really is fun to watch Boise state.


----------



## cj

Man it is good time to be an Alabama fan thats realy all I can say about that. My other thoughts are it sucks to be Houston Nutt you wanna bet he is regretting leaving Arkansas right now but on the bright side Mark Richt has a job for another week or two. LSU is looking scary they have a lot of speed and some size at reciever and there qb is getting alot of time to throw the ball not even mentioning that NFL defense they got. To me South Carolina is the team I am still wondering about they seem to know exactly what they need to do to win nothing more nothing less really looking forward to seeing them play some better teams. 

As for the Boise thing I would love to see them get there ass beat by a true SEC powerhouse I dont think im being arrogant its just that Boise likes to schedule big name teams that used to be powerhouses but are down right now Ex Virginia Tech,georgia no offence to either school but they were not on top of there games. But I also realize that until someone beats them they really cant be ignored. 

I have a new favorite college player Robert Griffin 3 is fucking amazing Bayor is a must watch team who would have thought.


----------



## HighonLife

havent wanted to poke my head in cuz of embarassment

am i just a fan or did anyone else feel like fsu was gonna come back and win it after that last 4th down stop? fuckin recievers wouldnt help the young gun out at all 3 maybe 4 dropped passes on that last 'drive'


----------



## Hypnotik1

Pegasus said:


> ^ LSU defense better than Alabama?  After today's performances?  8(


 
Yes ill agree that Bama's defense argueably might be better than LSU's. But if you're judging it by looking at the stat sheet.....then you dont know as much as you think you do about football, scheme and game plan. LSU sat back in nickle and dime packages all game. Chavis's game plan was 5 plus db's with an occasional blitz. They gave WVU everything underneath and defended vs the big play, and make them methodically work the field. 

I think the player of the game outside of Tyran Mathieu (think Ed Reed and Troy Palamalu had a baby, most dynamic player this season, and he,s only a sophmore!) Was LSU's, Aussie-rules-football, punter. He punted 6 times and all of them were downed inside the 10 yard line, he even had a 60 yarder too.

Back to my point, LSU's defensive game plan was to give WV everything underneath and limit the big play. Hence, the big numbers WVU  put up. But gotta give WV credit, their Qb And wr have a BRIGHT future, they played very well.

Anyways, i can understand the argument for OU and bama for number one, but LSU has earnee that ranking on the field, with all of those wins coming against ranked opponents on the road. No team has the resume that LSU has this point in the season.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I'm a big admirer of LSU this season. as I said before, they are a team from the 90s Big Ten, on steroids and cajun-fried 

it's close when one is comparing such two great defenses as LSU/Bama, but I would take LSU's defense by a slim margin

LSU does deserve that number one ranking, but really, as long as they are number 2 I don't think it really matters that much. we all know rankings are bullshit. and we all know that the #1 goes against the #2 for the BCS NC, so does it really really matter?


----------



## HighonLife

i wont deny LSU is damn good, but being from TX they're just another team i cant stand, _almost_ on par with my hatred of the yankees, lakers, patriots or ND, i just cant fucking stand certain teams, LSU not nearly as much as the previously listed teams but nonetheless fuck-a-tiger, guess im just a hater but they're certain teams i just love hatin

BAMA> OK/LSU imo (being from TX also prevents me from saying which i hate more OU or LSU)


----------



## Pegasus

Hypnotik1 said:


> Yes ill agree that Bama's defense argueably might be better than LSU's. But if you're judging it by looking at the stat sheet.....then you dont know as much as you think you do about football, scheme and game plan. LSU sat back in nickle and dime packages all game. Chavis's game plan was 5 plus db's with an occasional blitz. They gave WVU everything underneath and defended vs the big play, and make them methodically work the field.
> 
> I think the player of the game outside of Tyran Mathieu (think Ed Reed and Troy Palamalu had a baby, most dynamic player this season, and he,s only a sophmore!) Was LSU's, Aussie-rules-football, punter. He punted 6 times and all of them were downed inside the 10 yard line, he even had a 60 yarder too.
> 
> Back to my point, LSU's defensive game plan was to give WV everything underneath and limit the big play. Hence, the big numbers WVU  put up. But gotta give WV credit, their Qb And wr have a BRIGHT future, they played very well.
> 
> Anyways, i can understand the argument for OU and bama for number one, but LSU has earnee that ranking on the field, with all of those wins coming against ranked opponents on the road. No team has the resume that LSU has this point in the season.



Nah, I don't go by stats.  I'm not arguing for the rankings either, I'm just calling it how I see it.  I feel Arkansas has a stronger offense than WVU, and I feel Bama shut down the opposition more soundly than LSU.  I respect your opinion though, LSU is a damn good team and will be a match for Bama for sure.  I don't think they'll win though 

I am a bit worried about the UF game this Saturday though, a road game vs undefeated and Charlie Weiss led offense Gators is certainly not going to be easy.  Charlie's got to be dying to show that it was ND that sucked, not him.


----------



## axl blaze

my eyes are going to be on the Big Ten this weekend

#8 Nebraska goes into #7 Wisconsin. Camp Randall Stadium is a crazy place to watch a game, only under Penn State's and tOSU's stadium as far as strength of home field advantage. I hope Wisconsin knocks the Big Red around a bit, giving them a nice big welcome to the Big Ten

also Michigan State opens up Big Ten play by visiting in Ohio Stadium VS the Buckeyes. tOSU looked a whole helluva lot better on offense when they decided to start freshman Braxton Miller for good. MSU has a great team, because they have a great veteran QB in Kirk Cousins, who looks like a solid NFL prospect and a great leader. MSU also has _yet another _NFL-ready wide receiver in BJ Cunningam, who has just surpassed all other Sparty WRs in all-time reception yards, which is notable since those WRs include Andre Rison, Courtney Hawkins, Plaxico Burress, and Charles Rogers

however, MSU has some weaknesses in their inept run-game (which is a turn of events because their run game is usually pretty solid). also, MSU's offensive line looks very very bad. however, Sparty has got some offensive spunk, and the Buckeyes are going to have to keep up with their points on the board

this is the last game that tOSU plays without their suspended star players. it's going to be tough to beat Sparty, as having that starting tackle, running back, WR, and LB would help out tons. however, let's just say that I am very happy that at least this game is played in Columbus, Ohio... in the Horseshoe 

the Buckeyes have beaten Michigan State seven times in a row. MSU's last victory over tOSU in Columbus was in 1998, a fateful day that I will remember forever

since I'm on a roll, I will tell you why that 1998 upset loss by MSU to tOSU was so god damn tear-jerking. in 1998, perhaps one of the best football squads of all-time was formed in Columbus, Ohio. the Buckeyes that year HAD IT ALL, a spectacular offense in QB Joe Germaine and WRs David Boston and Ken-Yon Rambo. tOSU blew a late 15 point lead late in the game to fall short 28-24, thereby being sent to the Sugar Bowl instead of the National Championship (where the Bucks beat Texas A+M). Tennessee, I think, won the NC that year and I have been forever pissed at Michigan State for pulling off the upset of my lifetime in perhaps one of the greatest tOSU offenses I have ever seen (which is notable seeing such an explosive offense, the defense was spectacularly stout as usual) 

fuck Sparty!!


----------



## Pegasus

Ahh yeah, Nebraska vs Wisconsin sounds like a badass game.  I'll definitely tune in for that one (hopefully it's broadacast in my area!)


----------



## spaceyourbass

crimsonjunk said:


> To me South Carolina is the team I am still wondering about they seem to know exactly what they need to do to win nothing more nothing less really looking forward to seeing them play some better teams.


 

This is a good point. South Cack is my team and I think you said what a lot of posters on SEC/Gamecock sites have been trying to say, between the 'omg we suck' freshman punks and the folks who vividly remember going 0-11 not too long ago. A 'feller from SECTalk said USCe looks like the LSU (of past) of the Eastern division. I take that as a compliment, and I'm happy to be 4-0 no matter how ugly our wins have been. For once we have a favorable schedule, and I've got a lot of CASH on us to win the East, but I'm not going to go farther than that at this point.  The SEC West is just too beastly, steroid beastly, but I'll take playing Bama/LSU in the SEC Championship game over playing Cam Newton ever again, had he another year of eligibility.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm pretty sure it's a night game, so most likely...

who are ya'll taking, Nebraska or Wisconsin?


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a night game, so most likely...
> 
> who are ya'll taking, Nebraska or Wisconsin?


 
Wisc, but hostestly its been a very long time since I set aside several hours to see how nebraska plays... Still, I'm thinkin wisc. That defense, its still there, right?


----------



## MrGrunge

axl blaze said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a night game, so most likely...
> 
> who are ya'll taking, Nebraska or Wisconsin?



Wisconsin, probably.  As a lifelong Husker fan, it hurts to say it, but our defense is a joke.


----------



## Kenickie

axl -- i'm still here, kind of. out in the middle of nowhere, (well...an hour away from UA) in Arkansas. No TV, no internet, just witch shit. I've been listening to what games I get out here on the radio in the truck, but so far that's been limited to texas (houston v. new orleans & dallas v wash) oriented games, and of course, arkansas. Their defeat to Bama sounded terrible, I was wincing most of the time. But for all intents and purposes, I haven't seen a single game all season. caught a minute of the oklahoma florida state game when i was out drinking, but i didn't even know the ending of that for days afterwards either. when i get back to atlanta i'll be more up on it, i promise, but for now it's just country shit.


----------



## Kenickie

I took this picture at one of the bars here:






poor southwest conference, no longer in existence


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Pander Bear said:


> FSU's poor performance in week four reveals boomer goomer to be an overvalued property.



I had to reformat my PC and lost my BL password for the longest time or I would have replied earlier to this BS. 

 If you saw the FSU/OU game then you know how physical it was, you know how many players that FSU team lost, and how many others were beat up but able to play before playing a Clemson team which is playing damn good football.

The Sooners had one of their worst starts in a long time against a strong Missouri team (returning the entire defense from the team that beat us last year), and still came back to completely dominate the rest of the game.  Not to mention we were also pretty banged up from the physical game with FSU.

Saying OU is overrated based on how a beat up FSU team played is a pretty flimsy statement.  We beat them at home with a healthy team and a crowd that hasn't been so raucous in the last 10 years.

I guess that is why we have the season to decide who belongs where.  If OU comes out and plays a full 4 quarters of Sooner football I don't think there is a team in the nation that can beat them.  However, that is much easier said than done.

I am glad LSU took that number 1 target off our backs.  I know that SEC teams have some extra motivation to stick it to LSU as hard as they can.


----------



## Pegasus

FSU's performance either hurts OU's image or boosts Clemson's image.  IMO, OU is overvalued and Clemson is undervalued.  We'll see how the next few weeks play out.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, Wisco can still play some defense. Nebraska's defense does look questionable at best. the big question for Nebraska and Michigan, heading into Big Ten play, is will their respective QBs in Denard Robinson and Taylor Martinez stay healthy enough at the end of the season? at the end of last season, Denard was out and Martinez was limping and not putting up the numbers he used to

at least Nebraska has kind of played somebody (Washington, lol). Wisconsin always has one of the softest out-of-conference scheddies there are. so although their D and their QB look amazing, how will they stack up against some real talent??


----------



## spaceyourbass

Pegasus said:


> FSU's performance either hurts OU's image or boosts Clemson's image.  IMO, OU is overvalued and Clemson is undervalued.  We'll see how the next few weeks play out.



Don't forget that FSU had important players injured when they played Clemson, who had been cruising through an easy schedule minus a a bad scare against the mighty Wofford Terriers. Clemson fields tremendous talent year after year, but always manage to lose a few head-scratchers against lesser opponents. The problem there has always been coaching, and I don't expect that to change this year.  Still they have a great chance to win the ACC.


----------



## axl blaze

but how good of a coach can the coach of the Clemson Tigers be if his name is Dabo??

Dabo fucking Swinney






or


----------



## HighonLife

that sweep he called on 4th down at the end when the noles stopped em was questionable IMO.

i mean he won, he did ok, but im not a fan of Dabo

but then again yall know who i was rootin for last saturday


----------



## Pegasus

I don't understand why anyone runs sweeps anymore.  They seem obsolete to me unless your RB can't catch a short pass from the QB and break upfield.  A sweep gives away where the play is going from the second of the handoff.  If the QB keeps it for a split second while the back gets to the perimeter and then hits him with a quick pass, it gives the defense less time to respond and also the QB another option if the perimeter is blocked.


----------



## axl blaze

well, a RB sweep is great play if you have an athletic Tight-End/Tackle (whoever is on the side of the sweep), whose footwork is so assured that he can instantly get outside containment over the defensive linemen/linebackers. also, if your team's RB has no problem with getting to that angle to where he can lift off - it's a great play. I am, of course, more of a fan of diving the RB down the gut with a lead-blocking FB, but a OC must use his backs to their strength. if your team has a smaller, faster RB - then a sweep ain't such a bad call

one rarely sees sweeps anymore, because that play is being CONSUMED by the effing bubble-screen! I HATE that play, just because so many OC in college footbaw are over-using it to death. a bubble screen, for those not in the know, is when the QB hikes the ball, plants his foot, and simply throws a line drive to a receiver. the receiver then takes off. IT IS SUCH A BORING PLAY. usually, there are only what-- like 4 guys involved? the receiver, some blocking linemen/fellow WRs, and two defense-men in a LB/CB hoping to make the tackle. I PRAY that DC in the NCAA will find a way to put an end to this bubble screen spammage - for the sake of footbaw as a whole


----------



## Pegasus

^Yeah, quick throws in the backfield are replacing sweeps.  That's what I was getting at too.    They don't bother me so much though, I think the defense has to be up to the challenge!  The defense has big opportunities too if a team uses these throws a lot.


----------



## HighonLife

ark better slow this down, they're getting spanked right out the game

shit its only half way thru the 1st so there is plenty of game to play but _texas boys bein goin off _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kOSLJ3rMAU

dont reallt care for A&M but its hard to route against a TX team, 

so far, they're giggin 'em, whatever the fuck that means


----------



## HighonLife

ark O-line better step up

they're playin scared with all these false starts and even still cant give decent protection

EDIT: just as i say that they give him some protection n its a 68yard TD,

glad this didnt get too outta hand i wanted to watch a game this morning


----------



## axl blaze

damn I wish I was getting that Arkansas VS Texas A+M game. all I'm getting up here is like Toledo, Army, Navy, etc. I'm stuck watching LSU VS Kentucky at the moment, which surprisingly isn't getting that out of hand quite yet


----------



## axl blaze

oh and Will Muschamp sounds like an effing idiot. I'm not saying that Southerners are dumb, but when one is dumb and a Southerner, their idiocy seems to shine even more

who doesn't know what a Padawan is??


----------



## Pegasus

Yeah Arkansas vs TAMU is shaping up to a pretty good game.  Arkansas needs to stop making such bad penalties though.


----------



## axl blaze

Michigan currently has put up 51 points against Minnesota?! DAMN. the Gophers are usually pretty bad, but this year they're not _so _bad. I remember Minny took USCw to the brink in Week 1

currently watching N'Western VS Illinois. it's actually a very good game...


----------



## Care

Fresno state has a big home game against Ole Miss today. Gonna be tailgating and going to the game. Good times!


----------



## HighonLife

axl blaze said:


> oh and Will Muschamp sounds like an effing idiot. I'm not saying that Southerners are dumb, but when one is dumb and a Southerner, their idiocy seems to shine even more
> 
> who doesn't know what a Padawan is??



my whole family is from small towns in the akron/canton area

i'd say there are quite a few dumb rednecks there aswell


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, Canton most especially

wow that Ohio State VS MSU game was brutal. I knew tOSU had no offense, but what's up with Sparty? I thought their QB Kirk Cousins was supposed to be something at least somewhat special

what makes me even more pissed off is that something like 22 total player from Michigan State are from the State of Ohio. many of those from both sides are from high schools in the Columbus/Central Ohio area. effing Mark Dantonio, MSU head coach, is from Ohio State. I know I'm just bitching because of a terrible loss, but damn you - you detestable defectors!!


----------



## axl blaze

damn, Wisconsin looks really damn good on both sides of the ball. they are starting to take control over Nebraska. welcome to the Big Ten, Nebraska 

I think the Badgers are as good as any other top level team in the more elite conferences. if Wisco goes undefeated and wins the Big Ten Championship Game (it feels so weird saying that), then I think they should get a ticket to the National Championship. I would love to see a LSU VS Wisco NC game


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> Michigan currently has put up 51 points against Minnesota?! DAMN. the Gophers are usually pretty bad, but this year they're not _so _bad. I remember Minny took USCw to the brink in Week 1
> 
> currently watching N'Western VS Illinois. it's actually a very good game...



dude

gophers lost to both new mexico state and north dakota state, both games played @ minnesota

feels reallll bad man


----------



## axl blaze

okay yeah, I'm not going to be on the side of an argument that is pro-Minnesota footbaw. yeah, they're bad. yeah, their coach had a seizure. but they did take USCw down to the wire. if I remember correctly, I do recall that you _are _a Minnesota footbaw fan. damn, I do feel bad for you 

Wisconsin still rolling

Alabamer still kicking in the Gaytors?


----------



## China Rider

^

gophers for life, unfortunately...at least eric decker is doing us well

and lane kiffin, that's why

i'm supposed to hate the badgers, but i'm pulling for them to win a national championship - looking at the schedule it's a real possibility, russell wilson is a baaaad man


----------



## Pegasus

Yeah so how about Trent Richardson?  It's hilarious watching people trying to tackle him.  If he's near the sidelines he usually just gets pushed out of bounds without ever going down.  This latest performance was great because it was against the Gators.  I'll post some of the ridiculous shed tackles from this game once someone posts them online.  For now, I'll leave you with a nice 10 second clip of Trent Richardson vs the North Texas D:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN4uN2TcEGQ


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Ok, I know ya'll been missing me up in this thread, but I've been close to 2 months without a PC and am on a borrowed laptop starting this week...so yeah, let's get it on.

Gators got their asses kicked tonight.  Other than a wtf play on the first snap to get a surprise TD against Bama, they pretty much shut us down.  Hard to do well when you lose half your yard gainers in the first quarter then lose your sr. qb just before half and are staring at a green freshman QB getting major playing time against an NFL defense that hasn't gotten paid yet.  But no excuses, I'd hoped we'd hang a bit, make it decent...I don't think I could say we did.   We couldn't stop the run, and that's all there was to that.  We couldn't get any running, and had shit for passing second half, so yeah, no warm fuzzies coming out of this one.  BUT we can still win the SEC East...maybe.  And get a chance to get our asses kicked in the SECCG against LSU or ALA for a second loss in the same season against either one of those (yes, I have no doubt LSU will fuck us next weekend, it won't be pretty).


Other thoughts


 I hate Temple, because I hate Addazzio, but I must say I was tickled watching them put PSU on the ropes and whipping MD.  Still, fuck temple.

 I'd forgotten Toledo hung with BSU like they did, but did notice they took it to SYR (who SUCKS) and Temple.  Go Toledo.  Go Indeed.

 I like RG3 for Baylor.  Yeah, he threw an int to lose the game today, but man I like that kid.

 I love Tyrann Mathew (sp?) for LSU.  That boy is freaking everywhere doing everything.  Defense doesn't get talk for Heisman, but if anyone did this year, I'd have him atop the list.  Only a sophmore?  Dat boy good!

 I wanted to enjoy the news last week when tOSU finally fell out of the rankings, but man it was frustrating today to keep up with their score because of it.  I mean, I was of course rooting for Sparty today, and liked seeing the ticker when I could, but everywhere I looked was top 25 scores only, same for the highlights.  I'm not trying to be a dick more than usual, I honestly was frustrated trying to find out if Sparty won.  And, I'm disappointed they let tOSU score in the last few minutes - would have been special to shut them out at the horseshit.  I mean, horseshoe.

 That ND-MICH game the other week was awesome.  Simply awesome.  Fuck ND.  Fuck them every chance there is.  I hope they play Toledo and lose.

 ILL is 5-0 for the first time in how long?  And who cares?

 aTm coming to the SEC...I see that as good.  Still waiting for the other shoe to be filled.

 I see LSU, ALA, and OU as the top 3 (no special order) then a noticable drop off with teh next teams.  I'd put FL in the third tier for now (unless they lose a lot more) and hope we can hang in the top 20 after we lose at LSU next week.  Still, LSU-ALA decides who beats OU in the NC 

More later.  Go Gators....*sigh*


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Pegasus said:


> Yeah so how about Trent Richardson?  It's hilarious watching people trying to tackle him.



A man in a boy's league.  FL was okay on defense, and would tackle most backs.  But not him.  I have a lot of respect for his power as a runner.

That said, and this isn't sour grapes, word is he's gonna have some serious NCAA sniffing around his business before long.  Still, he'll be a beast all year, and do well in the pros.  I'm sure of that.


----------



## cj

Yea RG3 is the most exciting player in CF today without a doubt its really a shame the rest of his team sucks so much. I am really enjoying this year anytime your team can blow Florida out its a good year. Up until that game I was skeptical that Bama could win the NC but this team looks more like the 09 team every week we got suffocating run defence and 4 NFL caliber players in the secondary a first round pick at linebacker. On Offense we got 2 good RB a QB who can make throws when neccesary and an explosive reciever in Maze not to mention Maze is looking very Javier Arena'ish returning punts. All in all Bama is gonna be tough to beat.

I gotta give a big welcome to the SEC to AandM we play for 60 minutes in this league.


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> [*] I'd forgotten Toledo hung with BSU like they did, but did notice they took it to SYR (who SUCKS) and Temple.  Go Toledo.  Go Indeed.



actually, I'm surprised it wasn't even brought up in this thread, but Toledo should have won that game against Sewercuse. iirc, the officials effed that game all up. I think Toledo hit a FG during the heels of the game, and the blind zebras didn't count a FG that was apparently blatantly good. there has been some controversy about this game, because the officials admitted that they were wrong, but the game hasn't been officially changed back to how it should've been called... posthumously


----------



## Pegasus

Hey TLB, good to know this thread is going to be beefed up from now on!

Yeah, the Toledo thing is crazy, I think they should just vacate the win, or give both teams a win alternately.  You can't mess up a game like that and just leave it, that's madness.  They need to get their review booths in order too.


----------



## HighonLife

Pegasus said:


> Yeah so how about Trent Richardson?  It's hilarious watching people trying to tackle him.  If he's near the sidelines he usually just gets pushed out of bounds without ever going down.  This latest performance was great because it was against the Gators.  I'll post some of the ridiculous shed tackles from this game once someone posts them online.  For now, I'll leave you with a nice 10 second clip of Trent Richardson vs the North Texas D:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN4uN2TcEGQ



thats not north texas, 

Go Mean Green, well not really but i try to have school spirit


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh.

hai pander.


----------



## axl blaze

we're deep enough in the season to start talking about Heisman candidates, right? who are yours? mine are...

- Russel Wilson - Wisco - he has been one of the most electrifying QBs so far. he finally impressed on a big stage when Wisco finally played a good team (Nebraska). and Wilson had a lot to do with his team's ass-raepage of the Big Red
- Denard Robinson - Mich - I truly despise putting a Wolverine on this list, but he has gotten better this year and has finally improved in a more NFL-ready, pro-style offense. but can he stay healthy?
- Trent Richardson - Bama - dude is a man playing with boys, yup
- Marcus Lattimore - Skarelina - has he been good enough so far? I haven't watched too many Cocks games, but they are putting up some big points
- Robert Griffin III - Baylor - him and Denard "the Tard" are perhaps the most fun players to watch in college footbaw

agree? disagree? moar?


----------



## Pegasus

HighonLife said:


> thats not north texas,
> 
> Go Mean Green, well not really but i try to have school spirit



Aw man.  You know the clip I was going for though...


----------



## Pegasus

I don't think it will be Denard.  RG3 is an alright candidate but he'll have to have a great rest of the season.  He threw a walk-off interception to end the last game against Kansas State.

If a running back is going to get it, I have to think it will be Trent Richardson.  I think he'll have to continue to dominate and Bama will have to go to the NC for that to happen though.  We'll have to see how the pure passer QBs do for more of the season to really comment on them IMO.


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh.

hai pander.


----------



## Pander Bear

lol... you gonna pick up your phone so i can see the vols lose alongside you?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> lol... you gonna pick up your phone so i can see the vols lose alongside you?


 
i know you hate me.

but no.

i have my charleston slam piece coming in town for the weekend and she's not allowed to meet my friends yet.


----------



## Kenickie

what? why the fuck not? we can behave.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> what? why the fuck not? we can behave.



because introducing her to friends is the first step in her becoming clingy.

plus, i'll probably be balls deep for half the game anyway.

i don't think you want to see that.


----------



## Kenickie

i've seen you dance, i have a good idea of what you balls deep looks like. fuck you chickenshit. we're going to Athens for beerfest this weekend anyway because PB's brother is a sponsor or some shit. 

we're also going to print out a million copies of that last post and tape them to all your windows while you sleep.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't care.

she is a whore. 

you can tape this one to her forehead.


----------



## axl blaze

man... the NCAA is still going so hard against tOSU. don't they realize that this program is one of their sacred cash-cows?? we are no Boise State, or Little Sisters of the Poor. I just hope the National Communists Against Athletes remembers this when they judge this program for that all-too-horrid sounding "failure to monitor" or "systematic" or whatever, bull-shit...


----------



## Kenickie

what now? those guys being overpaid? i thought you were okay with giving up this season.


----------



## Kenickie

Florida's QB is out with some sort of leg/foot injury..and so some true freshman is going to show up in Death Valley at night. enjoy that one, kid.


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> because introducing her to friends is the first step in her becoming clingy.



can't you just explain to her that keni and I aren't really your friends because friends call eachother on the phone and keep up with one another?


----------



## Kenickie

tell her you trade us cable tv for coke


----------



## Care

My school lost a tough game to Ole Miss this week. Once again we blew a 4th quarter lead against a (relatively) big school. Part of the reason I hate college football is because there is no chance of your school going all the way unless you're a top team. At least in the pro's every team in theory has a chance to get to the playoffs. There is much more parity. I find zero satisfaction in the fact that my team is in contention for the backwater bowl every year. Fuck the NCAA and the immovable money grubbing bureaucracy of college football. It makes such ungodly amounts of money for certain people and all the players get is a scholarship and an outside chance at getting noticed by the NFL which doesn't even come close to the value of the product they produce. And its all in the name of amateurism.... riiight.


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander, do you need a moist towelette to wipe your vagine?


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, ok mister gets home from work and lay on the couch all night. how was dancin' with the stars? isn't chaz great?


----------



## Kenickie

> The Bowl Championship Series' two-team per conference limit could be up for discussion as the BCS nears another round of television negotiations.
> Southeastern Conference commissioner Mike Slive was asked during a teleconference Tuesday about the possibility of the BCS changing its rules to allow more than two teams from a conference to play in the five most lucrative bowl games in a year.
> He didn't say if he would support a change, but did indicate that it might be considered by the conference commissioners.



welcome to the SEC dynasty motherfuckers


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh.

hai pander.


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## axl blaze

^ dude, I was just going to post that pic


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh.

hai pander.


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://rockytopics.blogspot.com/2011/10/10-reasons-tennessee-will-beat-georgia.html


----------



## Pander Bear

i think its funny when teams i don't give a shit about get all srs about playing my team. You're in the company of Tech. 

That not withstanding, you do have a decent shot of winning on saturday. what's the line on the game, do you know?


----------



## ChickenScratch

you're favored by 1.5

how can you not care about an sec east boarder war?  i like how we have so many people from georgia that play for our fine university.  stealing talent is fun.  fulmer was really good at it. 

and, you don't care about the tech game?

let me guess, you don't care about the florida game either. 

regardless, the winner of this game has a chance to win the east.


----------



## Pander Bear

No, I care plenty, and I care plenty about the tech game too, but I get all this ire from tenn fans and techies, and I'm like "lol, y so srs, yall?" Hate is reserved for Florida and Auburn. I just want to win the game this saturday, I don't want vols fans to know that I HATE THEM the way i need gators fans to know it.


----------



## Pander Bear

oh who am I kidding, I really really hate tech and jackets fans with a burning passion. They're obnoxious pricks. Its always their most important game. Its always our least important game, ave for vandy homecoming  fuck them.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i fucking hate georgia with a burning passion.

i'd say top three in order of hate are:

1. UGA
2. Bammer
3. FLA

i think i hate georgia so much cuz i'm a tennessee boy that was raised in this state and i've to listen to you stupid fucking rednecks for way too long.  i don't totally put you in that category, cuz at least you went to school there.  the wal mart georgia fans are what put my hate over the top, and they are everywhere.

i just love to watch georgia fail.  i love it when you get beat by tech too, even though it's rare.  in fact, i pull for tech and consider myself somewhat of a fan, only because i hate georgia so fucking much.

but i love you pander.  i love you lots.  i hope we beat the fucking shit out of you though.  the line just moved to 2.


----------



## Pander Bear

> you stupid fucking rednecks



Physician, heal thyself!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFzYJ0HmQnk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nc2XsimM90&feature=related


----------



## axl blaze

the school I hate most in the SEC is Florida

the school I like the most in the SEC is probably UGA (Hines Ward, Herschel Walker). but still, this doesn't mean much because as a football conscience Northerner, one doesn't really "like the SEC" that much at all

I haven't really thought much about Tennessee since probably Fulmer left. no offense, and not trying to be a dick-head, but I'm sure this is how most of the non Tenn-Ga-FL region thinks like

I'm kinda pissed at Auburn, LSU, and Bama - because while my school gets ass-raeped by the NCAA, they arguably incurred worse violations and seem to not ever pay for it

I kind of hate LSU for other reasons, but I like their style of play so much. they don't get many points from me because Les Miles is a Michigander


----------



## spaceyourbass

I'm excited as hell to go to the *SCar*-Kensucky game with Conner Shaw as quarterback instead of Stephen Garcia. True, Shaw got us into a 0-14 hole in the first quarter against ECU, but I think he was a way too pumped up sophomore who lost track of real game speed in the off-season...plus he had Alshon Jeffery for a 35+ yarder to the 5 yard line, but obvious pass interference wasn't called. That would've changed everything for him. I expect Lattimore to get 25+ touches for 100-150 yards, and I think we'll finally be able to hit those wide open/obvious passes instead of just a couple amazing but ultimately irrelevant ones. I pray that all of our passes aren't called back because of holding. Garcia is going to pick it back up a few games later and gert red-hot once again. He's got to get his head back into the game first.

There's no way South Carolina doesn't win the SEC East unless they melt down and lose to the Florida Gaytors.

Bama and LSU committed worse violations than Ohio State?  Hmm...Make your argument.


----------



## Pander Bear

ya axl— the severity of the violation is in osu not reporting when they became aware. It may be arbitrary, but thems the breaks.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I'm kinda pissed at Auburn, LSU, and Bama - because while my school gets ass-raeped by the NCAA, they arguably incurred worse violations and seem to not ever pay for it



like what? cam newton seems to have been the only problem at auburn. and you can't say auburn hasnt gotten their share of NCAA trouble. so what is it? did LSU players get a bunch of free tattoos, tons of money and cars that the coach knew about and then didn't report? because i think i must have missed that.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I'm still struggling to get into this season, what with a new staff and an underperforming team from last year.  Maybe I'll be more pumped next year.  For now, I'm just trying to pick up good games (for any teams) here and there to get interested in.



			
				spacebetweenmyears said:
			
		

> There's no way South Carolina doesn't win the SEC East unless they melt down and lose to the Florida Gaytors.[/quote
> 
> Everyone says USCe, FL, and even TN and UGA are still in it at this point, which is mathematically true.  But from what we've seen on the fields, I'd say USCe is the leader of the East at this point, and I'd consider them about 4-5th best overall in the conference (meaning I see 3-4 West teams being better than them).  Still, they have the best bet to get to the SECCG, and just being there means you have a chance to win it.  I'll agree, USCe has it unless they melt down against FL...in which case I'd be happy enough to see my Gators get into the game and rematch AL or LSU, hopefully with a chance to look better than we will during the in-season game (I think we'd still lose, just hopefully not as badly).
> 
> I can't even name any other games on tap this weekend besides the Red River Rivalry, tbh.  On that one, I hope TX gets their ass kicked hard, but really I don't care that much.  I miss caring.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I'm still struggling to get into this season, what with a new staff and an underperforming team from last year.  Maybe I'll be more pumped next year.  For now, I'm just trying to pick up good games (for any teams) here and there to get interested in.



			
				spacebetweenmyears said:
			
		

> There's no way South Carolina doesn't win the SEC East unless they melt down and lose to the Florida Gaytors.



Everyone says USCe, FL, and even TN and UGA are still in it at this point, which is mathematically true.  But from what we've seen on the fields, I'd say USCe is the leader of the East at this point, and I'd consider them about 4-5th best overall in the conference (meaning I see 3-4 West teams being better than them).  Still, they have the best bet to get to the SECCG, and just being there means you have a chance to win it.  I'll agree, USCe has it unless they melt down against FL...in which case I'd be happy enough to see my Gators get into the game and rematch AL or LSU, hopefully with a chance to look better than we will during the in-season game (I think we'd still lose, just hopefully not as badly).

I can't even name any other games on tap this weekend besides the Red River Rivalry, tbh.  On that one, I hope TX gets their ass kicked hard, but really I don't care that much.  I miss caring.


----------



## Kenickie

^^ LSU plays Florida this weekend


----------



## daisys&pandas

New to this thread but LSU game gonna be that shiz.  So excited and ready for some ass kicking in Death Valley.  Got the cuttest yellow dress - cuz its a Gold game if anyone is going and didn't know that.  #7 is a monster.  As I'm sure yall know..... 

Hate that CBS keeps picking up our games cuz they just keep getting earlier and earlier.  GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Gatyr = tiger bait.  Yummy - love gatyr.


----------



## axl blaze

^ welcome to S+G  things are finally starting to get heated up... 



Kenickie said:


> and you can't say auburn hasnt gotten their share of NCAA trouble.



Auburn has been fucked by the long dick of the NCAA?

this is news to me. Auburn has never paid for their sCam Newton transgressions, and this is a fact


----------



## Pegasus

Guys, Brantley is out for UF vs LSU.  I'm upset because I really wanted to see how UF matched up against Bama and LSU respectively.  As it stands, LSU had better destroy UF.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> Auburn has been fucked by the long dick of the NCAA?
> 
> this is news to me.



Auburn was left out of being national championships due to a season long tv ban + post season ban + 2yr probation despite being the only team going undefeated. not just that, but Auburn is number 3, *#3* in numbers of sanctions put on them by the NCAA. They are only beaten by SMU and Arizona State (????). Cam Newton didn't get hung, but neither did Tyrelle Pryor, and he played in his bowl game when he shouldn't have, and then got rewarded by being drafted into the NFL and leaving his younger teammates to carry out his punishment for him. What are you really mad at?



> The league's successes run parallel with its excesses. Since the NCAA began tracking major infractions cases in 1953, the *SEC institutions have been penalized 48 times, an average of sanctions every 13½ months.*
> 
> That's in line with other conferences.
> 
> Using current conference alignments, the Big 12 leads BCS affiliates with 55 infractions cases, followed by the SEC, the Pac-10 (41) and the Big Ten (40).
> 
> Yet, of all the conferences, the SEC has perhaps the worst reputation for cheating.
> 
> "I don't think it's fair to say the SEC is worst," said David Ridpath, an assistant professor of sports administration at Ohio University and executive director of The Drake Group, which advocates comprehensive reform of college athletics.
> 
> "I've always believed the mid-majors are the worst because they're trying to keep up with the big schools and they cut corners to do so.
> 
> "I think the reason the SEC gets more attention is because if you have a secondary violation at Alabama, Auburn or Mississippi State, the media interest and Internet buzz it generates is huge. The perception is that they must be doing nefarious things, and that's not fair."



_*Every year there is a sanction put on an SEC team of some kind.*_ what more do you want?

here's the list:






article

welcome, fellow tiger lady.


----------



## Care

Has anyone seen the New South Park that rips on the NCAA? Touches on the hypocrisy of the NCAA maintaining the non-pro status of college sports, all the while profiting immensely from it. I thought it was hilarious.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/guide/episodes/s15e05-crack-baby-athletic-association


----------



## Care

Im about to go watch my team get their shit pushed in by Boise. Should be fun though.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> They are only beaten by SMU and Arizona State (????). Cam Newton didn't get hung, but neither did Tyrelle Pryor, and he played in his bowl game when he shouldn't have, and then got rewarded by being drafted into the NFL and leaving his younger teammates to carry out his punishment for him. What are you really mad at?



sCam Newton doesn't equal Terrelle Pryor in any way, shape, or form

first, their infractions. the car allegation was proved to be false, and I do believe the only infraction TP was proved to be tied to was the Tattoo-gate. Newton's infractions are much more weighty and include a much larger paper-trail

second, their NFL careers. Newton has been allowed to start the season (and do a damn good job I will add), but TP has a 5-game NFL ban wrought with banality. I guess now NCAA infractions now carry over to the NFL (precedence). I will admit, TP is a dumb ass on a cosmic scale, but even he deserves to be treated equally


----------



## Pegasus

Care said:


> Im about to go watch my team get their shit pushed in by Boise. Should be fun though.



Haha, I was gonna watch the game but I see it is 16-0 in the first quarter...  I probably won't get around to watching it!


----------



## Care

^ 37-0 at halftime

Boise State deserves a shot against good teams. It really is a shitty system that there is such a disparity between Div I teams to the point where it would take an act of god for some teams to pull an upset. Also teams that aren't from big conferences have no shot at going all the way even if they annihilate every team they play, which is really dumb and against the spirit of competition.

College football desperately needs to be restructured, games like this are no fun to watch.


----------



## Kenickie

fuck texas, i hope oklahoma continues to punish you for trying to ruin college football


----------



## Pander Bear

kentuky, otoh, never did anything to deserve what the gamecocks are doing to them.

Florida it totally getting it from your tah-guz, keni  luv u.


----------



## Kenickie

ugh it's feels so good to be the best and consistently prove it


----------



## Kenickie

watching georgia vs tennessee with pander and chickenscratch is going to be wild
a race to the bottom
who is going to be super drunk first? I'm content with my 41-11 win a few minutes ago


----------



## axl blaze

my posse of Ohio State bros will be competing in your so-called drink-off. and if you both recall from hosting my friends and I that one fine Midsummer's Day, Miss Keni and Mister Pander, ya'll will surely also both recall the tenacity, furvor, and dedication to which my posse took up when we were drinking all the PBRs in your fridge. although the NCAA continues it's pillaging on my Ohio State village - almost all of the skilled and veteran players that had a 5-game suspension are now suspended for all but two games left of the season Buckeye. it looks like Terrelle Pryror, in an ironic-for-him-considering-his-intelligence, knew what was up by leaving Columbus for the greener pastures of Oakland, California. wow, smart moves don't occur on the regular for a player that purportedly scored a 7 on his first Wonderlic test (just like the SATs back in da day, the Wonderlic test takes the highest score)

however, tOSU does get a veteran offensive lineman back in Mike Adams. the Buckeyes desparately need some more o-line beef, as witnessed last weekend when Sparty sacked the Buckeyes a record 9 times

this game against Nebraska. oh what a shitastic time to play Nebraska. the Big Red Cornhuskers still have a bleeding anus from the raepage that the Wisconsin Badgers bestowed on them last weekend in Neb's Big Ten opener. Bo Pelini will be even more pissed than usual, and will be looking to beat the team (Ohio State) to where he got his coaching head start back in da day

so, this Nebraska - Ohio State game will go two ways. either tOSU will pull of an amazing upset (unlikely) - or Nebraska will win via 39 points

my point here is, there is no middle ground

however, on the bright side, my posse of Ohio State bros and hoes will be outdrinking that tame trio of ChickenShit, Pander Williams Jr, and Kenikunt in a way that Ohio boys can only showcase when their Buckeyes are gaming it up


----------



## Kenickie

it's not a drink off, more like KenickerBear get drunk and watch CS writhe in pain


----------



## Pander Bear

O, hai chickenscratch...






we had a real good time.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> ^ 37-0 at halftime
> 
> Boise State deserves a shot against good teams. It really is a shitty system that there is such a disparity between Div I teams to the point where it would take an act of god for some teams to pull an upset. Also teams that aren't from big conferences have no shot at going all the way even if they annihilate every team they play, which is really dumb and against the spirit of competition.
> 
> College football desperately needs to be restructured, games like this are no fun to watch.



Boise State has some games to choose to play against good teams yet they decide not too. If they dont play any good teams then how can they be considered one of the best?


----------



## Care

^ They are in a shitty conference so they dont get scheduled against enough good teams to enter the national title conversation. They have publicly said many times that they would like to play tougher teams but being in the WAC all those years and now theyre in the MWC, another sub par conference.

Having a system where everyone guesses who the best 2 teams are at the end of the regular season is incredibly dumb, especially in an environment like college football where everyone is bias towards their team/region.

How difficult would it be to take the top 16 teams and have a national playoffs at the end of every season?


----------



## Pegasus




----------



## Pander Bear

yup... yup. foul foul foul foul. lookin like the dawgs of 5 years ago.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Pander Bear

#likeaBAUS


----------



## ChickenScratch

FML.

Bray out for 6 weeks.

Poole out for 2 weeks.

LSU>USC>Bammer coming up.

we are so fucked.


----------



## Pander Bear

yer the new florida. Now all I need is for the dawgs to hold it together for a few more games and we can all look back on 2011 and say "wow, UGA was 10 and 2 the year they fired mark richt."


----------



## ChickenScratch

i hope you do go 10-2 and lose your bowl game and are forced to suffer under mark richt and the jesus brigade for many moons to come.


----------



## spaceyourbass

TheLoveBandit said:


> Everyone says USCe, FL, and even TN and UGA are still in it at this point, which is mathematically true.  But from what we've seen on the fields, I'd say USCe is the leader of the East at this point, and I'd consider them about 4-5th best overall in the conference (meaning I see 3-4 West teams being better than them).  Still, they have the best bet to get to the SECCG, and just being there means you have a chance to win it.  I'll agree, USCe has it unless they melt down against FL...in which case I'd be happy enough to see my Gators get into the game and rematch AL or LSU, hopefully with a chance to look better than we will during the in-season game (I think we'd still lose, just hopefully not as badly).
> 
> I can't even name any other games on tap this weekend besides the Red River Rivalry, tbh.  On that one, I hope TX gets their ass kicked hard, but really I don't care that much.  I miss caring.


 
I agree that there are at least 3 teams from the SECw better than S.Car at this point...It's just crazy how stacked that division is minus Ole Miss.  I even expect Miss State to pull off a big upset at some point in the season despite the fact that they've underachieved big-time so far. Auburn, what can you say, they lost their all-world QB and the two good players on defense, major rebuilding year.  Dyer is going to be the real-deal if he can get a little more help from the rest of the offense.

I think with S.Car's new starting QB Connor Shaw, who led the attack against a decent Kentucky defense with a 54-3 beatdown.  I didn't expect Kentucky to score more than 7, but I didn't expect Shaw to throw for 311 yrds, 4 TDs, and no pics/fumbles during his first real career start (against ECU it was planned a week in advance that he'd only play the first quarter and he played like crap, this time he knew he had the job because Stephen Garcia's ineptitude finally cost us a loss against Auburn). 

LSU beat the same Kentucky team 35-7, and I think they are clearly #1 in the universe until they lose a game, which might not happen.  Bama is right behind, they should really be #1a LSU and #1b Alabama in my opinion. Oklahoma is the only team I see outside of the SEC Superconference making anything interesting this year.  But there's a lot of football left to be played. And I love to root for the underdogs (hell I am a diehard Gamecock fan). Unless it is Florida, UGA, or Tennesee.  You people can suck my dick without a condom on while I'm on the john.


----------



## Pander Bear

I'll settle for involuntary commitment at the UGA large animal teaching hospital wherein he would receive a partial lobotomy and several courses of steroids, permanently transforming him into evil richt, full time.


----------



## axl blaze

I know no one cares about tOSU anymore... but since I was bragging before hand about the high caliber of drinking me and mine were going to embark... and also because losing to Nebraska THAT way (kicking their ass for 3 quarters only to have them squeek by, aided by starting QB getting hurt), I will post this pic snapped RIGHT at the end of the game to show my... no _our_... misery






isn't it true that as a sports fan it is always more difficult to lose close than lose in a rout?


----------



## Pander Bear

lol yr bro doesn't look like he cares much 

IDK, I think I'd rather lose a game that i was on the edge of my seat for, and a game where there were some positive things my team did in, than a game where we were just totally outmatched for all 4 quarters. watching your team check out after 3 quarters is pretty awful, though.


----------



## Pander Bear

> Bama is right behind, they should really be #1a LSU and #1b Alabama in my opinion.



Typical 'cocks fan— fucking dumb.  I love lsu, and I loathe bama, but Its pretty obvious that lsu isn't able to make things happen on offense the way they are on D. Bama is championship quality on both sides of the ball. lsu can win if they play their best, and make bama miss, and ya, both teams can cough up a loss elsewhere, just don't count on it, but look for bama to be playing some relatively shitty OU team after the defacto championship in a 'nother couple of weeks. 

Also, I know your squad has — AT MINIMUM— one more loss in it before the sec championship. Don't make atlanta plans just yet.


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://www.sbnation.com/ncaa-footbal...olina-football


Oct 11, 2011 - One week after losing his starting job to Connor Shaw, Stephen Garcia is no longer a member of the South Carolina Gamecocks, the school announced Tuesday. In a statement, coach Steve Spurrier commented on Garcia's exit from the program, making reference to Garcia's failure to meet certain objectives:

We are all saddened that this has occurred. We all feel like we've given Stephen numerous opportunities to be a student-athlete here at South Carolina. Obviously, he has chosen not to follow the guidelines of his reinstatement contract. We wish him the best. 

Garcia was suspended in the offseason for one or another act of rowdiness, one of many such suspensions he's received during his time in Columbia. He was reinstated just before the season, earning his starting job back from Shaw before handing it right back.

He'll be remembered as the quarterback who led South Carolina to its first-ever SEC Championship Game appearance, but more so as a talented player who couldn't stay out of mischief.


----------



## Pander Bear

drinking in college = mischief


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, yeah PB me and my bestie next to me always give my brother shit for sometimes forgetting to wear some Scarlet + Grey for game days...






that's why I love UGA... also Herschel Walker was great... and also they beat Penn State for the National Championship that one year... FUCK Penn 

and re: USCe giving Stephen Garcia the boot. hahaha, I LOL'd so much when I heard this. what a dumbass Garcia must be. he got all the second, third, and fourth chances one could ever wish for, ya know? I mean, I try not to judge college athletes who get themselves into trouble, because I was/am a trouble-maker myself... but AT LEAST I could've kept my debacles at least SOMEWHAT contained

... what an idiot. does Stephen Garcia have any chances at playing in the next level? I didn't watch him too much, but it looked like he knew how to pass in the pocket pretty well and he had some size??


----------



## Pegasus

Stephen Garcia fucking sucks.  It's almost unbelievable how streaky he is.  I don't see what Spurrier saw in him honestly... I had the guy pegged as a lost cause a long time ago.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pegasus said:


> I had the guy pegged as a lost cause a long time ago.



very prolific of you

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

wow since when do sec teams discipline their players?


----------



## Pegasus

ChickenScratch said:


> very prolific of you
> 
> alasdair



Prolific?


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> ... what an idiot. does Stephen Garcia have any chances at playing in the next level? I didn't watch him too much, but it looked like he knew how to pass in the pocket pretty well and he had some size??


 
Nah he never had much of a chance of making it big, maybe could have made a practice squad and worked his way to a back-up career, unless he had some crazy big year this season. What's funny is he was on pace to become the USCe passing yards/TDs leader coming into this season. His head was never in the game, and we never saw the hot streaks along with the wtf interceptions like previous years. We only saw the interceptions way more often and more wtf-like.

He was actually on his 5th or 6th chance, finally got kicked off the team for failing a drug test (alcohol/weed) that was part of his reinstatement terms (sort of like random drug tests when you're on parole, fail one and you go to jail). A guy who played with Garcia said he was doing heroin before a bowl game (like the days or a day before it in the hotel)...this would have had to be in a 2009 loss to Iowa in the Outback bowl if true.

He lost his grandfather the same week he lost the Auburn game, then he got benched and benched for good when Shaw played well against Kentucky, and then got kicked off the team. This all really sucks for him but the only thing I feel bad about is his grandfather. Everything else was his own doing. Either way, he was a gamer. He was never afraid to lower his shoulder/head and hit the defense like a fullback would. He led SC to its greatest season ever in 2010. I wanted him to stick around as the experienced backup QB, but I guess he chose not to do that in one way or another.


For whoever saying LSU sucks...eh, have you seen them play defense? They did give up 27 points to Oregon (average over 50 game) and 21 to West Virginia (avg over 40/game), but other than that have been lights-out.  The only time the offense scored less than 35 was at Miss State (19-6 final score). A drag-out boring game...yes...but doesn't every champion have one or two close ones they shoulda won by a lot?  Of course if you use stats like those then Bama is waay better than LSU, but it is hard to tell who's had better competition thus far.



China Rider said:


> wow since when do sec teams discipline their players?


I think Spurrier kicked 11 guys off the team his first year at SC, and mroe than a few were already or were on track to be starters.  Basically got rid of all the thugs and bad attitudes using their violations and/or unwillingness to do whatever to get reinstated. Garcia was always repentent (sp), said the right things to the media, completed his goals to get off suspension/whatever - until this year.


----------



## Pander Bear

China Rider said:


> wow since when do sec teams discipline their players?


----------



## spaceyourbass

In other news have you guys seen Spurrier ripping this reporter today- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl1-cdcehmk
Pretty classic. +1 Head Ball Coach


----------



## axl blaze

Spurrier has been getting a lot of shit for not developing a half-decent, NFL-ready QB in what seems like.. a decade??


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> Spurrier has been getting a lot of shit for not developing a half-decent, NFL-ready QB in what seems like.. a decade??


 
Even worse: The last one was Rex Grossman.


----------



## BigBadBrownBear

Who do you think had the worst week this week? Stephen Garcia, Mike Stoops, or the state of Florida.


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> Spurrier has been getting a lot of shit for not developing a half-decent, NFL-ready QB in what seems like.. a decade??


 
This is mind-boggling to SC fans. That's the one thing we though would be a given after a few years of Spurrier, a great QB.  Instead we've relied on defense and in the past two years the run game. Maybe Conner Shaw will be his new Danny Weurfel sp. He had a hell of a game vs Kentucky but it was also agaisnt Kentucky.


----------



## axl blaze

^ LOL. I will go with the State of Florida



3 said:


> Even worse: The last one was Rex Grossman.


----------



## cj

Man I hate that about Stephen Garcia he always seemed to me like he was one of us I hope he joins bluelight he could give us some great posts in this thread. I also think Steve Spurrier will do anything to win I have no doubt that if Connor Shaw had come out and thrown 5 picks then garcia would have gotten a seventh chance. The good thing for him is he got his bachelor degree so he will have a future after football but I liked him because he understood how to play the student athlete game and I am sure he had an awsome time doing it the story of the 3 girls in his room the night before the bowl game is just priceless. Basically I hope USCe comes out and loses the rest of there games and I used to like them too. 

Man as a Bama fan im a little nervous about this ole miss game Houston Nutt has a penchant to pull big upsets I just hope we come out focused and put it on them early. I also think that Auburn florida game is gonna be a war both teams seasons are on the line in that one and I bet Charlie Wiess is gonna throw everything and the kitchen sink against that young Auburn secondary.


----------



## axl blaze

crimsonjunk said:


> Man I hate that about Stephen Garcia he always seemed to me like he was one of us I hope he joins bluelight he could give us some great posts in this thread.



HAHAHA, I always think about NCAA footbaw players joining BL to amuse us

Stephen Garcia is a good one. also, about 4ish years ago Michigan State had a great QB in Jay Smoker (yeah that was his name). he did very well, and over-came some sort of undisclosed drug problem to stardom his last couple Sparty years

anybody else I'm forgetting??


----------



## Pander Bear

let me just leave this here...

http://occupyherbstreit.tumblr.com/


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> anybody else I'm forgetting??



britton colquitt and eric ainge.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> and you can't say auburn hasnt gotten their share of NCAA trouble. so what is it?



lolololol = http://www.bet.com/news/sports/2011...ed-of-major-ncaa-violations.html?cid=facebook

in your defense, I guess the evidence must have been _really difficult _to find
*
WHEN ALL TRESSEL HAD TO DO WAS PRESS THE FUCKING DELETE BUTTON TO THAT E-MAIL FROM THAT FBI BUCKEYE AND TOSU WOULD BE IN ANOTHER NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP *


----------



## Kenickie

but he was too dumb to


----------



## Pander Bear

lol, osu in the NC. they gonna play uga there some day


----------



## cj

Oh man RG3 is putting on a show today against Texas AM. Its such a shame Baylor has no defense because this dude is the most exciting player in college football hands down. If yall switch it on FX right now baylor is down 14 at the start of the 4th but I think something crazy is going to happen. Well nevermind AM was just too much for Baylors defense to handle. But this South Carolina Miss St game is pretty good niether team has much offense to speak of especially since Lattimore just got hurt for SC.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> lol, osu in the NC. they gonna play uga there some day



shiiit, son. I can win this "what if" game

the Buckeyes would be stiffly competing for a spot in the BCS NC game if their squad was left unmolested from the probing homosexual hands of the NCAA. Pryor would have been a senior, that pretty much backs up 90 percent of my argument. defense might not be in the Top 5 statistically across the board like last year, due to their greenness, however they are still good enough (even statistically so). the RBs have been DEBO this year without star RB Boom Herron. and he just got in his first game today and had 100 easy yards early in the 3rd quarter

the only questionable game again would have been Wisconsin, but if the Bucks would have topped the Badgers they'd have been in the NC for sure. combine what I just said above with the BCS's love of their perennial cash cow and there ya go

BUT TODAY!! the Buckeyes won!! hahaha! we came on the face of Ron Zook! the Zooker!!


----------



## Pegasus

Is anyone else getting pissed at the camera work in some of these high-profile games?  ASU vs Oregon is a perfect example.  The camera people are doing all of these gimmicky shots, for example, dragging the camera slowly across the play as an extra point is kicked.  A lot of the shots near the goal line are shot from crazy angles and the zooming is way overboard.  I'm pretty sure some channels do this to NFL games too, trying to look more hi-tech or something.  Football is a game of strategy and so it really helps to keep the alignment as simple as possible.  Rotating the shot to a weird angle is asinine.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Pegasus

What an ending to the ASU / Oregon game.  A blooper resulting in an interception in the endzone and then Chip Kelley roaring at a fan to shut up.  Holy shit.  Can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## Kenickie

chickenscratch you were a blast!  sorry about losing to both pander & i's team two weekends in a row.


----------



## Kenickie

Pegasus said:


> Is anyone else getting pissed at the camera work in some of these high-profile games?  ASU vs Oregon is a perfect example.  The camera people are doing all of these gimmicky shots, for example, dragging the camera slowly across the play as an extra point is kicked.  A lot of the shots near the goal line are shot from crazy angles and the zooming is way overboard.  I'm pretty sure some channels do this to NFL games too, trying to look more hi-tech or something.  Football is a game of strategy and so it really helps to keep the alignment as simple as possible.  Rotating the shot to a weird angle is asinine.  What do you guys think?



one of my friends actually is a cameraman in the superdome and in death valley occasionally. he says he tries as hard as fucking possible to make things clean and neat, but sometimes he gets a producer that demands fancy super stylized shit like what you're talking about. i guess all i'm saying is that it's not the camera guys fault, it's the producers. apparently shooting a game is harder than it looks. :/


----------



## MrGrunge

Pegasus said:


> What an ending to the ASU / Oregon game.  A blooper resulting in an interception in the endzone and then *Chip Kelley roaring at a fan to shut up*.  Holy shit.  Can't ask for much more than that.



That was classic.


----------



## axl blaze

I concur, Pegasus. the beauty of this game is its complexity in both the offensive and defensive formations and then how they stack up against one another

kooky camera angles don't serve any purpose at all, really, and they get in the way of a fan like me who likes to dissect what formations say the Defensive Coordinator has his men lined up before the snap. it's lame when I can't make any arm-chair pre-snap reads due to the producers thinking that a certain vantage point is_ oh so_ unique and/or pretty

however, I was having this conversation last night while watching some footbaw with a friend and he said he has always enjoyed the behind-the-QB shot that the production team sometimes employs. while they don't stay in this vantage point for too long, I would have to agree with him in that I am all for this view. it's great to get a glimpse as to what the QB might be seeing seconds before he receives that snap (and to see if he is quivering from fear or not, from viewing the 7 200-300 pound gorilla-men getting ready to rush the QB and snap his bones!!)

so I do like that behind-the-QB vantage point. the rest can go to hell


----------



## axl blaze

MrGrunge said:


> That was classic.



link for LULz = http://www.awfulannouncing.com/2011...ks-exuberant-fan-qwill-you-just-shut-upq.html

this blog post asks two more-than-valid questions:

1) do Oregon fans always storm the field after a victory where they were about a two touchdown favorite?? they know better than to allow that sorta thing with crazed knuckle-dragging Ohio State fans

2) why so serious, Chip? the fans were quite timid in comparison to most 18-22 year old CFB fans attending a night game

but I agree, hilarious! it's nice seeing you around these parts, btw, McGrunge!


----------



## D's

THE TIDE WENT DOWN TO OXFORD, THEY WAS LOOKIN FOR A BEAR TO STEAL
NUTT WAS IN A BIND, HE WAS WAY BEHIND, AND HE WAS WILLIN TO MAKE A DEAL

THEY COME ACROSS THIS YOUNG MAN SITTING ON THE BENCH IN THE SAME OLE SPOT
... HE HAD TO CALL UPON THE ONE, THE ONE WHO'S NAMED JEFF SCOTT

JEFF JUMPED UP AND HE SHOUTED OUT "HEY I'M A RUNNING BACK TOO"
AND IF IM LUCKY AGAINST THE BAMA D, I WILL JUST LEAVE BLACK AND BLUE

SABAN GOT OFF THE BUS AND SAID BOYS STAND BACK AND I'LL START THIS SHOW
AND THEY ALL FROZE IN AWE OF THE COACH AS THEY STOOD IN FRONT OF THE GROVE

I'M SURE THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE JUST EXACTLY LIKE ALL THE SAME
SO YA'LL JUST FOLLOW THOSE BABY PAW PRINTS DOWN INTO THE GAME

THE GAME STARTED OFF WITH GOOD OLE TRENT AH RUNNING THROUGH EVERY HOLE
AND SOON IT BECAME APPARENT THAT THE OLE TIDE WAS BOUT TO ROLL

HE WORKED THAT FIELD AND JUST KEPT RUNNING YARD AFTER YARD
AND NUTT KEPT PLAYING "ALL I HAVE IS ALL THESE FRESHMAN" CARD

THEM TEDDY BEARS LOOKED AWFUL, THEY HAD BRUISES, SCRAPES AND DENTS
BUT YOU MUST KNOW THEY'RE UP AGAINST THE NUMBER ONE TIDE DEFENSE!

CHORUS:

COACH ON THE HOT SEAT RUN NUTT RUN
AT THE END OF THIS SEASON YOU'RE TAIL IS DONE

ALL THE BOOSTERS SAY HE'S GOT TO GO....
WILL HE EVER COACH AGAIN, HECK NO HECK NO

NUTT SWALLOWED HIS OLE PRIDE BECAUSE HE KNEW THAT HE'D BEEN BEAT
AND HE LAID THAT GOLDEN BEAR ON THE GROUND RIGHT THERE AT SABAN'S FEET

SABAN SAID JUST COME ON BACK OLE NUTT, IF YOU EVER GET A JOB AGAIN
CUZ I'VE TOLD YOU ONCE YOU SON OF A NUTT, I'M THE BEST THAT'S EVER BEEN! 
 HEY OLE MISS U JUS GOT BEAT BY ALU RAMMER JAMMER YELLLLOOOWW HAMMERR GIVEEEMM HELL ALABAMA!!!

Alabama is having a great season, I think because of the April tornadoes here they are going to use it to win the national championship again. ROLL FUCKING TIDE!


----------



## Kenickie

not till you have to deal with me!!! :D


----------



## ChickenScratch

i have just learned some very disturbing information about tyler bray.

this is his tattoo on his back.  and it's very real.


----------



## D's

^are the letters supposed to be all crooked n shit like that? kids these days.. i'd go back to who the artist was and breathalyze him/her..

Going to the Alabama and Tennessee game this weekend!! It's another late game, so going to tailgate it up and eat some burgers n shit before we all pack in the B-Denny stadium.


----------



## rollEpollE

I think the lady and I will be there as well. We have seats in The Zone. The only game this year I am a bit nervous about is LSU. But, I have faith that the Tide will come out on top. 
RMFT


----------



## ChickenScratch

we will beat your asses this weekend.

GO VOLS.

my hatred for alabama runneth deep.


----------



## cj

Im going to be at the Bama game as well bluelighters unite! lol. But for real fuck Tennesee I have a feeling that Simms kid is going to be running for his life all day. my prediction 35-14 Bama.


----------



## Pander Bear

> 35-14 Bama



that's pretty charitable of you, c-junk.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> that's pretty charitable of you, c-junk.



it really was.  bammer nation is favored by 28.5

my prediction:

UT: 21
Bammer: 17


----------



## Pander Bear

HONEYBADGER suspended for one game for getting so so blazed and failing a drug test. nice.


----------



## Pegasus

14 points against Bama would tie the highest amount put up by any team (Arkansas).  I think the Razorback offense is a bit better than the Vols.    I don't wanna talk too much shit though, just stating facts here.


----------



## ChickenScratch

UT: 75
Bammer: 2


----------



## Pander Bear

fuck that mane, bammer aint gettin no safety!

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## axl blaze

I'll use that to segue into Ohio State conversation

it was so gratifying beating Zooker at Illinois (where the Buckeyes are always played tough against), and actually beating a good footbaw team

if tOSU only bested Nebraska (as they should've), then I would be a very happy Bucks fan with only two losses

now the Buckeyes have a bye week, and then it's a night game hosting BCS-bound Wisconsin

as much as I would love to see Wisco VS LSU/Bama (instead of Oklahoma VS LSU/Bama), it would literally make my season if my Buckeyes beat Wisconsin at home and ruined their National Championship hopes and dreams. well, this victory and then of course Michigan. if the Buckeyes beat Michigan I am parading naked around campus and lighting 20 couches on fire


----------



## MrGrunge

axl blaze said:


> if tOSU only bested Nebraska (as they should've), then I would be a very happy Bucks fan with only two losses



Nah, that game unfolded as it should have.  Nebraska's defense is suffering from a fair bit of bullshit, but the Buckeye's offense has been way off this year.  If we had lost that game I probably would have drank myself into oblivion, too, so at the very least, my liver managed to benefit from it. 



> as much as I would love to see Wisco VS LSU/Bama (instead of Oklahoma VS LSU/Bama), it would literally make my season if my Buckeyes beat Wisconsin at home and ruined their National Championship hopes and dreams.



I'll be sending OSU good vibes for that game, I'm still bitter about the walloping they gave us a few weeks ago.


----------



## axl blaze

I will give your team all the respect in the world, and I hope you have a fine season

I just felt that tOSU was the better team that night. amazingly, our coaches put together an offensive game plan that actually made sense. you have to admit, a big factor in your team, Nebraska, winning was due to our starting QB (Braxton Miller) being a pussy and getting hurt and leaving the game

again, I felt like the Buckeyes were the better team that night, but I think if both teams played 10 times than Nebraska would truly win the majority of those games, at least for this year. however, the Buckeyes were pissed and on a roll that night, until the momentum shifted after our QB got hurt

and that was the deciding factor in the game: Nebraska's home-field momentum. the Buckeyes have some talent, but they are very VERY young. once the momentum slipped from their control, they truly had no chance to get back into the game

so...

home-field momentum + QB out of the game = Nebraska win

however, congrats on the won. I can play this game all day end day, in the end, the Cornhuskers won


----------



## Pander Bear

> and actually beating a good footbaw team



lets not kid ourselves here man.  IU is only as good as their really weak schedule so far. That would be like crowing about UGA having only one conference loss, (EVEN IF they win out and go the the conference championship)while they avoid playing any hard Sec west opponents.

OSU is a shit sammitch this year, but make no mistake, you don't have to grin while you eat it.


----------



## axl blaze

I would still call Illinois a good footbaw team. great? no. a bad team? no

their defense is pretty dang good. their offense is good enough

however, it doesn't take much to call a college footbaw team good. most NCAA teams are what you called, shit sandwiches. most teams go to a damn bowl game, and I think that has a lot to do with it


----------



## nowdubnvr6

God i fucking hate the west coast and its bullshit TV schedule!@#! I cant watch my Razorbacks and am instead forced to watch fucking CAL and Oregon every weekend. WTF!@#


----------



## Pegasus

^ Lol, that does sound horrible.


----------



## Pander Bear

moar!


----------



## ChickenScratch

nowdubnvr6 said:


> God i fucking hate the west coast and its bullshit TV schedule!@#! I cant watch my Razorbacks and am instead forced to watch fucking CAL and Oregon every weekend. WTF!@#



go to sports bar >> watch game.


----------



## Pander Bear

No way man, he should be grateful to watch the pinnacle of football— west coast football!. That he wants to see arkansas is just the hegemony of the EAST COAST BIAS. 8(

Where is LD/jefe anyway? Does he only post on Bl USC or UCLA (ohlol) is winning?


----------



## ChickenScratch

i use to watch tennessee football in the middle of pac 10 country at a sports bar every saturday when it wasn't on the local channel.

but then again, that's back when tennessee was actually bad ass, so most of their games got national coverage.

the best was when they had 12 pm est game times which meant 9 am pst.  those were really drunken days.


----------



## Pander Bear

I ask again: WHERE U AT, JEFE??


----------



## alasdairm

i'm going to my first ever college football game tomorrow - princeton vs. harvard. go crimson!

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

that sounds right up your alley.

alasdair


----------



## Care

Fresno State finally pulled out a win against Utah State last week, and It feels good to win our homecoming game. It helped to erase some of the scars left by Boise 2 weeks ago. No doubt we'll be getting some fresh wounds when we head to Nevada this week.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm going to bring up the state of UCLA because someone mentioned our prodigal son, El Jefe...

where the fuck has UCLA been lately? I remember when they used to be about the perpetual second-best in the Pac-10, always coming short of USCw in those days when the Trojans and Pete "Gay Bar" Carroll reigned supreme on the field, in the gay bars, and in the hot tubs with full boners pressed up against young So Cal co-eds

it's pretty crazy to see UCLA down, down, and these past couple years completely out. it seems like their head coach has to go, which is sad because it's always been assumed that he was pretty damn good at his job

I used to liken UCLA to the current state of Penn State in the Big Ten. however, UCLA has gotten even far more worse than even Penn State in the Big Ten. at least Penn State has an extremely intimidating home field advantage and they might be pretty good once every four years, then other than that sliding back to mediocrity... UCLA can't even say that

sorry Jefe, but PSU >>> UCLA, about every damn year these last ten years


----------



## Kenickie

god damnit LSU

I DYED MY HAIR JUST FOR YOU TYRANN, AND NOW LOOK AT YOU.


also, kill me before i have to watch another Toledo v __________ at work ever again. at least they are showing Carl's Stone Cold Lock of The Century of The Week.


----------



## D's

ALABAMA MOTHERFUCKING FOOTBALL!!
ALABAMA VS TENNESSEE TONIGHT AT 6:15 CENTRAL TIME! WATCH THAT SHIT!

Waiting for my babydoll to get off work so we can ride out to t-town and tailgate n watch the game. rolllllllllllll tideeeeeee!!!

Alabama beats i mean plays LSU in 2 weeks because AL has an off week next week to run plays and get ready to smash.


----------



## axl blaze

central time?? only hicks have central time

and Fuck Toledo. give that shit back to Michigan


----------



## axl blaze

haha, Purdue can't do any better than this


----------



## MrGrunge

Wow, how about that Wisconsin-Michigan State game?  What a way to end it.  As if I wasn't nervous enough about the upcoming Mich State-Nebraska game...jeeeeez.


----------



## Kenickie

fuck yeah Texas Tech! hot diggity damn. I was actually thinking about watching that game but good lord it was delayed for like two hours because of lightning!!!

fuck you Oklahoma, i can't wait to hear all of my friends in Norman excuse this one.

i'm gritting my teeth in excitement over approaching Alabama/LSU game. rawr!@!!rjedlshfdskf!! i can taste the god damn blood D's, can you?


----------



## Pander Bear

> I would still call Illinois a good footbaw team. great? no. a bad team? no
> 
> their defense is pretty dang good. their offense is good enough



Neither good enough to beat Purdue. I think the jury returned a "crappy team" verdict.  



Pander Bear said:


> My college football thoughts:
> 
> FSU's poor performance in week four reveals boomer goomer to be an overvalued property. The two best teams are bama and LSU. They both have questions under center, but they field NFL calibur defenses. Arkansas never had a chance, neither did WV.
> 
> Houston nutt needs to update his resume if he's going to drop games to vandy and uga.
> 
> The big ten-- still not worth watching
> 
> Expansion-- the s.e.c. Needs to grab a&m and WV and be done with the talk. Both those teams have shitty academics and scary fans. Short of clemson and fsu, this is the good fit.
> 
> Boise-- they aren't going to the NC




OH HEY CHECK ME OUT I'M CORRECT. I over-valued GT (redacted) but I'm completely fucking fine with that.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> Neither good enough to beat Purdue. I think the jury returned a "crappy team" verdict.



as soon as I say that, they then lose to Purdue and their gawd-awful cheerleaders. just goes to show how my NCAA year is giong

and the Big Ten still not worth watching?

I'm sure you'd agree with me that the general dollar value drops when a team as explosive as tOSU finds itself in the hardly-before-spent position of mediocrity, that the Big Ten would be experiencing a down year, however...

the Michigan VS Notre Dame (well they wish they were in the Big Ten lolol even Purwho is in the Big Ten)

and the Michigan State VS Wisconsin game beg to differ on your not-worth-watching statement

or let me guess, the SEC is just oh-so-awesome to watch. it's great seeing every team (UGA, Tenn, Vandy, Auburn, even USCe and Fla) suck incredulously while Big Ten boys Nick Saban and Les Miles push all the shit in that those teams happen to field 

is that exciting? name one exciting game that you've seen in the almighty SEC. all your conference is this year is the Pac-10 (only one or two good teams) on steroids. I'm sure there is a *past *good game, I just happen to be overlooking it


----------



## Pander Bear

In fairness, the two best games yesterday were msu/wisc and ok/ttu. Best meaning entertaining, anyway. Bama and lsu can't help it that they're considerably better than uTenn and Aub.


----------



## axl blaze

sometimes I think we really could be on Pardon the Interruption or something, PB... 

#verbaljabs


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, me, maybe


----------



## axl blaze

Tony Kornheiser is nothing w/o Michael Wilbon


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> or let me guess, the SEC is just oh-so-awesome to watch. it's great seeing every team (UGA, Tenn, Vandy, Auburn, even USCe and Fla) suck incredulously while Big Ten boys Nick Saban and Les Miles push all the shit in that those teams happen to field


Theres a reason those coaches came to the SEC - better athletes means better chances to recruit good players.



axl blaze said:


> is that exciting? name one exciting game that you've seen in the almighty SEC. all your conference is this year is the Pac-10 (only one or two good teams) on steroids. I'm sure there is a *past *good game, I just happen to be overlooking it



Pac-10 on steroids? The SEC gots 5 teams in the top 25 (3 teams in the top 10, 4 teams in the top 15 of BCS). There have been plenty of exciting SEC games this year, maybe you haven't been watching enough? USCe-Georgia was the most exciting I've been to this year because of all the defensive scores.

Personally I feel like another conference needs to step up for the good of college football. Or at least one non-SEC team could win a championship sooner or later. It is very possible (not probable) to see an LSU-Bama rematch for the NC if one team is undefeated and the other has 1 close loss to the #1 team. Come on, rest of the country!


----------



## Pander Bear

> Or at least one non-SEC team could win a championship sooner or later



...


naaaaaaah


----------



## axl blaze

haha, as much as you SEC Homers would love to see a Bama VS LSU NC rematch, they will never do it. they didn't do it back in 07 when it was #1 tOSU VS #2 Michigan, and they won't do it now. although, it looks like the BCS is going to have to throw in a Boise State or Oklahoma State, because their front-runners Oklahoma and Wisconsin got bested

if only the NCAA didn't finger-fuck tOSU

have no doubt it my mind, Terrelle Pryor would be raeping those vaunted LSU/Bama defenses in the National Championship. just ask that team with a stupid pig as a mascot in your conference, they will know all about it


----------



## MrGrunge

axl blaze said:


> just ask that team with a stupid pig as a mascot in your conference, they will know all about it



LOL, no offense, but I don't think a Buckeyes fan is allowed comment on stupid mascots.


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> if only the NCAA didn't finger-fuck tOSU
> 
> have no doubt it my mind, Terrelle Pryor would be raeping those vaunted LSU/Bama defenses in the National Championship. just ask that team with a stupid pig as a mascot in your conference, they will know all about it



OSU did it to themselves. Sure you can say "everybody cheats" but not everybody gets caught and not EVERYBODY cheats. Terrelle Pryor? I wouldn't put it past the Buckies to bring a player back from the NFL!


----------



## Pander Bear

> have no doubt it my mind, Terrelle Pryor would be raeping those vaunted LSU/Bama defenses in the National Championship.



OSU wouldnt even get out of its conference, never mind past LSU or bama. You are talking like an asshole.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Im so tired of hearing about tOSU and Terrelle Pryor. The guy wasnt that great in college and he sure as fuck would be getting murdered by an ALA or LSU defense if somehow tOSU made it to the NC. Oh  this is from the sugar bowl summary btw...

Game summary

The Buckeyes struck first, with Dane Sanzenbacher recovering a fumble in the end zone after Terrelle Pryor fumbled on the 3 yard line. winning so far

The Razorbacks closed the gap further in the fourth, on a safety by Jake Bequette and another field goal by Hocker. more winning

The Buckeyes came into the game 0–9 against SEC schools in bowl games all-time. Furthermore, Ohio State has not beaten a Southeastern Conference opponent since 1988, when it defeated Louisiana State in a regular-season game by a score of 36–33 (coincidentally, the Tigers were OSU's opponents in their last bowl game against an SEC team, which was also the last time OSU played in a bowl game in New Orleans). More winning

Ohio State later vacated all wins during the season for an official 0-1 record. ding ding ding cheating wins

Sorry I just cant stand one fucking thing about Ohio and drew fat fuck carey.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Tennessee is going DOWN on Saturday. The Gamecocks D is gonna make the Volunteers their bitches. Connor Shaw will have a good game, maybe not amazing but good enough to win. Brandon Wilds will get his first start at RB and I think he'll have a breakout game. I love how Florida, Georgia, and Tennessee fans talk crap about S.Car being "mediocre" and saying we always will be...hell we beat all three of y'all last year and so far UGA again thid year...what does that make you? BELOW freaking average. South Cack Gamecocks are on the rise homie!

What sayeth you about my smack talk?


----------



## Pander Bear

shit team is shit


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> OSU wouldnt even get out of its conference, never mind past LSU or bama. You are talking like an asshole.



your tripping, right?

let's look at tOSU's conference losses this season, minus 3 points against MSU and 7 points against Nebraska. so you're saying, without their star offensive starts... and let me remind you... TERRELLE PRYOR (who raeped an Arkansas SEC-fellated defense last year), that we wouldn't have been able to score AT LEAST 3 or 7 points a game?

without TP starting? I don't how you think my logic is flawed in this. you are the one who is an asshole

and even now, right after Michigan State upset Wisconsin? and keep in mind, tOSU is playing Wisconsin at home at night. without all that firepower, you still think we would have lost those games and would have had NO SHOT against Wisconsin?

and I will not even dignify a response from a provoking USCe fan telling me about starting/bringing up dirty players! you guys "have oh so much talent," but you still suck, btw, Spurrier must be too old to teach a QB anything. Rex Grossman


----------



## axl blaze

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Im so tired of hearing about tOSU and Terrelle Pryor. The guy wasnt that great in college and he sure as fuck would be getting murdered by an ALA or LSU defense if somehow tOSU made it to the NC. Oh  this is from the sugar bowl summary btw...



oh wow but I do have to answer to this comment, because it's too easy

first off, you may have written these things while your pig butt was still sore from New Years last year, but are you really asking what did Terrelle Pryor do college?

you're right, he never did win that National Title that we thought his dumb-ass would bring (he was always one loss away), but just because you are absolutely biased against this guy and hate him, don't let that cloud your judgment (he's no Archie Griffin to me)

I will just pull the easiest stat out of my ass... in the last two *BCS *games he played in, he was both the *Rose Bowl MVP *and the *Sugar Bowl MVP
*
... and what did Ryan Mallet ever do? except for give TP a good run for his money in the whole being an *asshole *department 

SUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE -- your fan-base are all rednecks


----------



## Pander Bear

vacated record, disgraced coach, butthurt fans with a napoleon complex about living in a postindustrial wasteland.

GO BLUE


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> and I will not even dignify a response from a provoking USCe fan telling me about starting/bringing up dirty players! you guys "have oh so much talent," but you still suck, btw, Spurrier must be too old to teach a QB anything. Rex Grossman



You just did dignify a response with this response. And what dirty players do we have? Wesley Saunders? Kicked his ass off the team before he got to play a game this season. Yea it must suck that we've been top 20 the entire season while you fools are unranked. Can you really blame Spurrier for Garcia's complete meltdown? The guy came into the season as the best QB statistically in the SEC and started sucking, and Spurs stuck by him to prove he's not a jerk, which cost us a loss to Auburn or we'd be undefeated and top 10. Spurrier may be many things but he's a great coach with high moral standards and he doesn't CHEAT.


----------



## axl blaze

and as long as we beat Michigan, I'll be happy

despite all our pit-falls this year, I'd take tOSU over UGA easily, and would bet money on the upset of South Carolina

and no back-up to my retort (that makes way too much sense, logically) to your troll-like statements. you know I'm going to bite each time, so I am an easy troll, but their is sense in what I was saying. which might be why it wasn't addressed completely 

the athletes are still here, not there


----------



## Pander Bear

0 and 1 record, and you'd still have all these losses from suspended players even if tp stayed on.

once again, say it with me, shit.team.is.shit.


----------



## ChickenScratch

well, we're starting freshman justin worley at qb on saturday against the cocksuckers.

Vol Nation: 117
CoggChuggers: 6


----------



## cj

spaceyourbass said:


> You just did dignify a response with this response. And what dirty players do we have? Wesley Saunders? Kicked his ass off the team before he got to play a game this season. Yea it must suck that we've been top 20 the entire season while you fools are unranked. Can you really blame Spurrier for Garcia's complete meltdown? The guy came into the season as the best QB statistically in the SEC and started sucking, and Spurs stuck by him to prove he's not a jerk, which cost us a loss to Auburn or we'd be undefeated and top 10. Spurrier may be many things but he's a great coach with high moral standards and he doesn't CHEAT.



I just spit coke all over my keyboard when I read the part about Spurriers high moral standards. This is the guy who reinstated Garcia 6 times because yall didnt have anyone else worth a shit Steve is so desperate to win another SEC championship that he would sell his soul to whoever for it. Like I said in another post if Shaw had come out and thrown 6 picks against Kentucky Garcia would have gotten a 7th chance.


----------



## Pegasus

Bama points allowed per game:  6.5


----------



## spaceyourbass

crimsonjunk said:


> I just spit coke all over my keyboard when I read the part about Spurriers high moral standards. This is the guy who reinstated Garcia 6 times because yall didnt have anyone else worth a shit Steve is so desperate to win another SEC championship that he would sell his soul to whoever for it. Like I said in another post if Shaw had come out and thrown 6 picks against Kentucky Garcia would have gotten a 7th chance.


 

Typical response by someone who has no idea of what Spurrier is really about. Call him outdated or whatever you want like that, but Spurrier's career is very much based on his high moral standards which is a major part of his big ego. He does not tolerate cheating in any way shape or form, and you will never see an investigation that implicates him as an NCAA rules violator. He did give Garcia many chances but you must understand that Garcia did everything right in terms of getting reinstated. This is one person, and everyone seems to forget that Spurrier has also kicked many guys off the team for committing serious violations (which Garcia never really did until the end). Some people see the one-liners on TV and read a biased article and think Spurrier is an arrogant d-bag. Nothing could be further from the truth. He has always been honest with fans and recruits, and he prides himself in being an honest person. Like I said, it is part of his ego, but that's who he is.


----------



## ChickenScratch

fwiw, i wish he would have come to tennessee.


----------



## rollEpollE

Sorry to keep bringing up the Bama/LSU game, but if we play like we did against the Vols we are gonna get our ass handed to us. I'm still amazed at all of the missed tackles we have. It's almost embarrassing. Here is to hoping we have our shit together after a week off.


----------



## Kenickie

fwiw, i feel like i have to say 'go hokies/cowboys' in memoriam of our fallen friend, melange

i pour one out for ya nigga


----------



## axl blaze

RIP Melange

even as a die-hard Steelers fan, and the Cowboys are our most bitter rivals (besides maybe the Patriots, Browns, Bengals, Baltimore, and Raiders)

I will say... Go Cowboys


----------



## axl blaze

every day should truly be Saturday... this season changes most gorgeously in this Midwestern air, as the leaves creep a more blood-like crimson red t/o each passing day...

it's Saturday! and it's my first night off in what seems like ages. my boss tried to get me to come in and bartend a wedding party, but I pointed out two facts that it was my one and only day off for a long time, and it is an Ohio State University night game

this year, I moved from the outskirts of campus hipsterdom, do a more downtown grown-up city art chic district

Saturday night I am going to my favorite campus dive bar, across the street (most dangerously) from my former domicile 

and drinking my Buckeyes to the ever-hated team from the State of Cheese. most every year, this match-up determined which team would go to the higher BCS bowl. although the times, they are a-changin, tOSU still has a chance when it's a night game in the Horseshoe. our coaching has finally made the transition from maddeningly surreal to actually plausibly fitting the strength of our roster

Wisco's Russel Wilson, a disgraceful ACC ex-pat (who wouldn't want to get away from the Boston College former h/c Tom O'Brien??) might be the best QB in the Big Ten, armed with athleticism + a savvy seniority-fueled intelligence for the game

but tOSU's Braxton Miller still seems like a wild-horse, trying to tame it's nature enough to settle down and play footbaw in its most natural 

it's a night game at the Shoe... it's a night game at the Shoe... Fuck Michigan...






and


----------



## axl blaze

so who's going to watch some games?

I've got my first glorious day off in a couple weeks. they called me in last Saturday, and I didn't mind, because the Buckeyes had a bye week. they tried to call me in today, but I said hell no, did they really think I was going to miss a tOSU VS Wisco _night _game?? I can be such a hick sometimes

I think I'm going to go with the promising match-up of Nebraska VS Michigan State. two good QBs in Kirk Cousins (arm) and Martinez (legs). it's kinda odd seeing a team live and die, still, with the option as much as Nebraska does. I guess they do throw more than say, Georgia Tech or something. Michigan State's defensive is stout while Nebraska's is porous

I'm taking Sparty


----------



## MrGrunge

Carl Pelini must have done some serious whipping in practice this week - Nebraska's defense is almost unrecognizable.  Hope they can keep it up (now the offense just needs to step up, Martinez isn't exactly consistent).


----------



## Pegasus

I'm not really big on K. Cousins.  I think he's really overrated.  I'm taking Nebraska.


----------



## axl blaze

Martinez can't pass worth shit. he reminds me of a white Denard Robinson. if only this was the early 90s and Frank Solich was running the option w/ Martinez in Nebraska, he would have a NC for sure

yeah Kirk Cousins is just so damn confusing. at times he lights up teams like Wisconsin, but then he struggles against Ohio State and today right now against Nebraska. at times I think he could be a decent pro QB, because he comes off as a GREAT leader, but then he throws stinkers. and there is no excuse for his stinkers. he has a couple really good WRs, a decent run game, and a bad ass defense

what did the Pelinis say to get their team riled up to finally play defense? I don't even want to know - the Brothers Pelini look like they might shit their pants any second


----------



## Care

I'm calling Gators over Bulldogs, sorry pander.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah me too. I would love to go Jax for a Cocktail Game one time. but how is that a neutral site? and aren't they aware that Jax is one of the most depressing cities in the South-East?


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> yeah me too. I would love to go Jax for a Cocktail Game one time. but how is that a neutral site? and aren't they aware that Jax is one of the most depressing cities in the South-East?



lol, i guess it must seem way less depressing than when you have to go anywhere else in the state of ohio for a game 

getting coffee in cleveland was one of the most depressing things i've ever done in my life


----------



## Pander Bear

Care said:


> I'm calling Gators over Bulldogs, sorry pander.








Nope!


----------



## Pegasus

Jacksonville isn't that bad, especially considering it's going up against the likes of Alabama, Mississippi, etc.


----------



## axl blaze

all those cities sound like hell-holes to me! I don't know how you Southern bumpkins do it!!

OMFG THOUGH. DID ANYBODY SEE THAT OHIO STATE WIN??! it feels so good to beat a good team. if only we didn't lose that game against Nebraska

this game changed a whole lot for both teams. obviously, Wisconsin's season is over. which feels great, because they ruined my team's shot at a National Championship last year (which the Buckeyes would have no doubt won). Ohio State now isn't looking as bad as I thought a month ago. it's amazing how much has changed in these past three weeks. beating two ranked teams will do it. I don't think Penn State is as good as their record is, so the only two tough games for the Buckeyes are Michigan and PSU

with only three losses thus far, you gotta like tOSU's chances of finishing the season with only three losses. if the Bucks can finish with only 3 losses, a Michigan beat-down, and a mid-tier Bowl Victory - I will be a happy Ohio footbaw fan


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> this game changed a whole lot for both teams. obviously, Wisconsin's season is over. which feels great, because they ruined my team's shot at a National Championship last year (which the Buckeyes would have no doubt won)



_"My Lord, if we re-form and wheel right, we may be able to turn their flank."_
"You dream, General."


I reeeaaalllyy wanted to be the team (S.CAR) to burst Clemson's bubble at the end of the regular season, but it seems like you only need to have an average defense and a good running game to do that. Kudos to Ga Tech. The talking heads should have seen that from a mile away after the way Clemson struggled against Wofford's triple option, but apparently they only look at box scores and such. For example, they see that USCe's leading passer is off the team and leading rusher is hurt for the season, and now it is a foregone conclusion that UGA will win the SEC (L)east. Arkansas almost loses to Ole Miss and Vandy back-to-back and they're still a lock to beat us? I'm getting really sick of ESPN...someone with Bill Gate's money should challenge those bastards and get them off the air or buy them out.

Don't get me wrong - UGA is a good team, but we kinda already beat them. I wouldn't pencil in them winning vs Auburn either. At least Lou Holtz aka ssshufferin ssshhukatasshh is still on our side. Yes USCe is about the ugliest top 15 team right now, but when has that stopped the pundits from saying good things about a one-loss team before, especially this late in the season?  Just because our orange loving potato farmer foes are having a good season in the gAyCC they count us out? I don't see the logic?

Before you say don't worry about what they say, do realize that high school recruits these days pay alot of attention to what they see on TV. I've just never seen every sports TV analyst come to a foregone conclusion about a team like they have the Gamecocks this year.

In conclusion, WIN ANYWAYS.

tOSU does have a good chance of winning out if their D keeps playin good (giving up 29 points to WISC is more than 10 under WISC's average). Tough schedule ahead, though.

How funny would it be if LSU and Alabama tied next weekend?


----------



## axl blaze

honestly, I'm just happy to be not looking like a horrible, horrible footbaw team. the fact of the matter is that the Buckeyes have a pretty damn good defense still (not as epic as in past years, but still very good). our secondary and WRs are all freshmen, I am expect something HUGE to come out of our secondary in the years to come

Braxton Miller looks like he could be the next Terrelle Pryor, if not a little bit smaller, but yet shiftier

it's nice to see that QB Miller mature right before my eyes. speaking of eyes, the thing he is doing better now is when he is forced to go on the run from the pocket, he is still keeping his eyes down field for a possible passing strike. it sounds simplistic, but this is a big move for a true freshman

one can see what I am talking about on Braxton's winning last-minute TD pass, I implore you all, to watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwuXzK5Mehs&feature=youtu.be

Fuck Michigan


----------



## Pegasus

Goddamn winter storm hits last night during prime time, turning my evening college football watching plans into candle-flame watching.  I think I need to find a good sports bar somewhere that isn't blocked off by fallen trees and cry into my beer as I watch some NFL today.

I really wanted to see Andrew Luck play, I don't really get many chances with my broadcast schedule.  I see that the game went to 3OT but my connection ATM is shit...  Did any of you guys watch this game?  How was it?


----------



## axl blaze

where do you live in Boston? when I lived in Kenmore Square I would hit up Game On! 

you should go in the basement on Saturday *troll fase* they have one of the most impressive Ohio State fan bars not in Ohio that I've ever seen

also, I took the T to Chesnut Hill by Boston College to a great sports bar called Sports Authority or something. that one was a lot of fun, good college game day atmosphere


----------



## spaceyourbass

Pegasus said:


> I really wanted to see Andrew Luck play, I don't really get many chances with my broadcast schedule.  I see that the game went to 3OT but my connection ATM is shit...  Did any of you guys watch this game?  How was it?



I was definitely a west-coast classic, high scoring game with long TD passes and runs. Luck threw a pick-6 with just over 3 minutes left in the fourth quarter to put SC up by 7, then the Cards engineer a great drive to tie it up and end up winning in the 3rd overtime. They also did a pretty lengthy post-game interview with Luck and he seems like a good dude. Can you watch the replay on ESPN3 online? It should be on the website under the Replays section.

edit its on this page http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index#type/replay/


----------



## axl blaze

let me just say that it still feels so good to best Wisconsin, a formerly thought of far superior and elite team

I'm not used to the Buckeyes coming back and winning like that. I miss God aka Jim Tressel, but his teams WERE NOT built to come back from a deficit. when Tress won those big BCS games in Miami (for NC), Oregon (Rose Bowl), and Arkansas (last year, Sugar Bowl) - it was all because they got started early and gained some points to then force the other team in a game of Tressel-Ball

feels good mang. the game has still been the talk of the town, when I get to entertain people actually from Columbus in my hotel-bar

maybe Pander Bear will finally eat crow for saying that the Buckeyes were a shit team due to being shit. the Buckeyes may still be bad, but they can finish this season with only 3 losses, and mind you that's while playing some pretty good competition. while the Big Ten doesn't have a National Title threat, unlike the SEC or the Pac-10 the conference has solid teams from top to bottom (even shit sammiches like Illinois or PSU are actually at least half-decent). I'm sure my SEC friends can agree that these type of schedules are usually the most brutal, because you can't let your guard up during EACH and EVERY week 

my question: is tOSU's true freshman QB Braxton Miller going to be better and have a better legacy than former QB Terrelle Pryror? I know that TP wouldn't have been able to make that last-minute winning throw that TRUE FROSH Braxton Miller made last Saturday! he's making a nice little case for himself here 

hopefully Urban Meyer coaches him the FUCK UP ala Tim Teblow for the Gaytors


----------



## Pander Bear

OH LOL

http://espn.go.com/college-football...bulldogs-suspend-three-running-backs-one-game



> Georgia running backs Isaiah Crowell, Carlton Thomas and Ken Malcome will be suspended for the Bulldogs' game against New Mexico State game on Saturday, coach Mark Richt confirmed.
> 
> Richt would not discuss the reason behind the suspensions, only that a violation of team rules occurred."They didn't do things the Georgia way," Richt said.
> 
> Crowell, a true freshman who had 18 carries for 81 yards in Georgia's 24-20 victory over Southeastern Conference archrival Florida last weekend, is the team's leading rusher and ranks fifth in the SEC with 689 yards on 146 carries.
> 
> Thomas, a junior who is listed second on the depth chart to Crowell, is the Bulldogs' third-leading rusher with 200 yards on 44 carries. He carried only four times for 2 yards against Florida.
> 
> Malcome, a redshirt freshman who considered leaving the team earlier this season over a lack of playing time, has appeared in only one game. He had one carry for no gain against Coastal Carolina.
> 
> Three suspensions at the same position will leave Georgia incredibly thin. Moreover, second-leading rusher Richard Samuel (240 yards on 73 carries), who had a season-high 58 yards against the Gators, suffered an ankle injury on the final play in the game. Samuel had surgery to repair the damage on Tuesday and will be out for four weeks, Richt said.
> 
> The next running back on the depth chart is redshirt sophomore Brandon Harton, who had 11 carries for 33 yards against Coastal Carolina in his only action this season.
> 
> When asked if Harton would be the starter, Richt said, "I don't know about that."
> 
> Cornerbacks Brandon Boykin and Branden Smith, both of whom have made appearances on offense in the past, could figure into the mix.
> 
> "We'll kind of see how it goes, but everybody else who resembles a running back will be competing," Richt said.



How long do you suppose staff sat on that? I think we're looking at Evil Richt here.  He probably didn't leave an email trail about it (evil!)


----------



## spaceyourbass

This ranks pretty low on the Richter scale.

Do you think what they did was Richt or wrong?

They're gonna be back for the Auburn game, Richt? 

I wouldn't worry about losing to NMSU Richt now.

Maybe Richt Ross could come play RB for UGA.


*RRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCHHHHHHTTTTT*


----------



## Pander Bear

> Maybe Richt Ross could come play RB for UGA.



He's the frichtin' BOSS


----------



## axl blaze

"they didn't do things the Georgia way"

lololol SEC cheaters


----------



## ChickenScratch

but georgia most certainly did things the SEC way by waiting until after the Florida game to suspend them.


----------



## Pander Bear

exactly

the b1g ten way would be having some emails about it.


----------



## axl blaze

lol

I feel like I'm inaugurated in a special, Ladies (Keni ) and Gentlemen's NCAA Cheating Club

tOSU VS Indiana. after a brutal scheddy of Nebraska/Michigan State/Wisconsin, it's nice to have an easier game. this Big Ten race is exciting. while we don't have a  BCS Title contender, we are no doubt solid up-to-down. SEC is still great, but the only two teams playing great footbaw are LSU and Bama. the only exciting game for the SEC this month is that seminal LSU VS Bama match-up

did you know Nick Saban used to coach the Toledo Rockets? he is such an Ohio boy. fun fact: Saban was 5 points away from taking Toledo (!!!) to an undefeated season in 1990 (two losses). that's some damn impressive coaching, Devil-Man. too bad Saban couldn't do it in the NFL


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm just not going to feel the leader/legend trolls anymore.


----------



## axl blaze

the name is stupid, but one has to admit that it's going to be a great month for Big Ten footbaw. my conference actually plays exciting games all season. but don't worry, the SECs one big game this year is coming up this weekend

I'm just amazed that Ohio State has a chance to go to Indianapolis to represent our division. all we have to so is win-out (notable games: PSU and Mich) and then Wisconsin sits at home for the championship game. I guess I should never underestimate the Big Ten's likelihood of slurping down scarlet + grey balls 

I think Nebraska wins the opposite division, setting up a Nebraska VS Ohio State Big Ten Championship Game in Indy. Ohio State wins this time, due to my team having more play-makers allowed to play (finally) than they did during that match-up


----------



## Pander Bear

> my conference actually plays exciting games all season.



You're a fucking stupid homer, axl.

UGH NOW IM FEEDING YOU FOOTBAWTROLL


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> lol
> 
> I feel like I'm inaugurated in a special, Ladies (Keni ) and Gentlemen's NCAA Cheating Club
> 
> tOSU VS Indiana. after a brutal scheddy of Nebraska/Michigan State/Wisconsin, it's nice to have an easier game. this Big Ten race is exciting. while we don't have a  BCS Title contender, we are no doubt solid up-to-down. SEC is still great, but the only two teams playing great footbaw are LSU and Bama. the only exciting game for the SEC this month is that seminal LSU VS Bama match-up
> 
> did you know Nick Saban used to coach the Toledo Rockets? he is such an Ohio boy. fun fact: Saban was 5 points away from taking Toledo (!!!) to an undefeated season in 1990 (two losses). that's some damn impressive coaching, Devil-Man. too bad Saban couldn't do it in the NFL


 
I guess #7 Arkansas vs #9 USCe (BCS) doesn't fit your definition of exciting? This LSU-Bama game will be the closest thing to a for real NC all year, and no other games are really going to compare to that. It's not that the SEC is sooo great; It's that the SEC West is so freaking great. The SEC East only has two teams in the AP top 25 (USCe #9 and UGA #18 ), but West teams own the #1, 2, 7, and 22 spots. Even USCe and UGA fans will tell you that winning the East is only good for that accomplishment in itself, and there's practically no chance of winning the SEC for either team.

As a fan of a non Bama/LSU SEC team, I can only hope that all of the assistant coaches from those teams leave soon, etc so that we have a chance to win the conference next year with Lattimore back in uniform.  I don't care for all of these SEC NC's in a row because it doesn't really help my program. Consider if we had to play Bama or LSU this year instead of Auburn (we play Arky every year and they're usually pretty damn good)- it'd be another loss on our record and we wouldn't be top 10. Take Florida and Tennessee for example:  they played LSU _and_ Bama, lost both of course, and got pounded and beat up bad. Then even if you don't play either one (or whoever from the SEC who happens to be beastly good), as a non-powerhouse SEC team like USCe (have to earn your own way recruiting and playing), you have to deal with the fact that one team from your conference is going to the NC and you are bumped up a bowl because of that. Yes it is nice to be bumped up a bowl, but I'd rather win a slightly crappier bowl game than lose a better one, feel me?

Usually the only way USCe is going to win the conference or a BCS bowl game is if the SEC is down. Currently it is up more than ever and we do have a shot at a BCS game, but we haven't had to play LSU or Bama thank God...yet. There's still a good chance we win the East and get killed in the SEC Champ game...perhaps the score will be respectable, but we will probably lose and not have a BCS bowl opportunity. The loser of LSU and Bama will end up ahead of us as a one-loss SEC team.

As for the Big 10 being solid from top to bottom, are you calling Northwestern, Minnesota, and Indiana solid? Dude Vanderbilt would run through all them teams. I know y'all are goin 'lol Vanderbilt' but their new HC Franklin has them boys ready to play. They should've beaten Arkansas last weekend but pulled a Vanderbilt of course. They could very well beat Florida in the Swamp this weekend. If you're calling those teams solid then the only team that ain't solid in the SEC is Kentucky because lol Kentucky sucks. Tennessee isn't solid either actually, but Ole Miss could be a solid team if not in the SEC West.

In conclusion, I don't like all this SEC dominance, I wish all other SEC teams the worst, but it is hard to ignore just how dominant the conference is and how much it affects the SEC teams who aren't beastly good. Didn't plan on typing this much...


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, I'm just trying to spirit some debate in this NCAA thread that most certainly is lacking its claws, compared to the threads of yore

and hey, you won't catch me saying that the Ess Eee Cee ain't the best NCAA footbaw conference, saying the contrary means a footbaw fan is blind (with homerism, as PB pointed out) or uneducated. however, the SEC is not what it used to be in terms of top-to-bottom parity. for the past eight years, the best part about watching "the SEC on CBS" was that any given day on any given Saturday between any given teams most likely would result in one hell of an entertaining game... that's just not how the cookie is crumbling this year

spayceyourbass: I will spare the speculation on who is a better team regarding the bottom feeders (N'Western/Indiana VS Vandy). but let me execute one more verbal jab in declaring that N'Western's offense would light up the Commodores  and when I said top-to-bottom, I do have a habit of generally ignoring the lowest of the low in EACH conference. all conferences have cupcakes and imo they aren't worth too much of a mention

but regarding the Big Ten; all casual college footbaw fans and even you SEC fans must admit that the inter-conference game so far have been marvelous. not much separates the tier of division leaders (Wisco, Nebraska, Michigan State) to the next tier of division semi-contenders (Ohio State, Michigan), to the next tier of division long-shots (Illinois, Penn State)

the Big Ten, a conference known to be so tradition-addled that it can teeter by adjectives like "obsolete", finally got with the times and instilled a Conference Championship Game. because of this, so much excitement was in store for us in the month of October, and so much more excitement is showing its leg for this month of November. example, last year tOSU lost early to Wisco, with both MSU and Wisco also losing one game. during this time last year it was just a matter of watching those three teams to see if they would slip up - if they didn't (and they didn't) then they would all be Big Ten Co-Champions, and they were

this year, there is a mad race for the conference championship game in Indy

I might brink on the edge of trolling, but ya'll can see that I am a very unexpectedly happy tOSU fan - I had no idea that my team was going to be possibly in the running to compete in the Big Ten Championship game, most especially after that crushing Nebraska loss

but the Buckeyes bested Wisconsin, and if tOSU wins out it will be represented in Indianapolis 

however, per the Big Ten Championship Game rules I just re-read, if a team gets imposed a bowl ban via the NCAA, then they *cannot *compete in the CCG. knowing my luck this year, the Buckeyes will win out in fabulous fashion, and then get denied a spot in Indy 

so the reason I am flirting with trolling my own forum is because I had no idea my team would be this good. it feels great, mang


----------



## Pegasus

I think this year is a bit of a fluke in the SEC West.  It would be more fun to watch if all the teams were near the same level, like it was the past two seasons, but this year Bama and LSU are just at the best they'll probably be for years in either direction.  Bama and LSU this year are both better than they were two and four years ago when they won their respective NC's.  On the other hand, both teams from Mississippi are a bit worse than they have been, and Arkansas is having a bit of a problem on defense (though is still a very solid team).  Next year will be more balanced I'm sure, no matter how the conference realignment turns out.  It'll be more a more average conference throughout, kinda like the Big Ten


----------



## rollEpollE

Holy shit at all the LSU fans that are rolling into town already. And Bama fans for that matter. I live 2 miles from the UA campus BTW. This place is gonna be crazy. We are planning to be on the quad tailgating. Couldn't get tickets to this one unfortunately. And can't afford to buy any. The ticket prices are astronomical. So we will just watch it on a big ass projector/screen setup we have. I'm really nervous about this one. And really ready for kick-off. ROLL FUCKING TIDE.


----------



## ChickenScratch

rollEpollE said:


> I live 2 miles from the UA campus BTW.



i'm sorry.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'd like to address this whole conference pride bullshit.  other than their horrible taste in rap music, it's really the only thing i don't like about pb and ken.  they are some serious fucking fluffers.

i hate alabama.  i hate florida.  i really fucking hate georgia.  i fucking hate every SEC team that isn't tennessee, other than ole miss but that's because they have the best whores.  anyway, i hate them so fucking much that i'd love to see fucking rutgers beat the shit out of any of them.  

that said, i'm forced by the BCS to pull for SEC teams when they go out of conference because of their computer based gay ass ranking system.  i don't get all chest bumpy with other SEC fans, because fuck you and fuck your stupid fucking team.  you dumb hick.  sorry that you have a 2 year technical degree and your life is so horrible that you have to claim to be a fucking georgia fan because it's the only thing you have going for you.

have i told you that i hate every fucking team in the SEC that isn't tennessee or ole miss?  I FUCKIN DO.  i fucking hat them some fucking much.  i hate them almost as much as i hate the horrible BCS that forces me to pull for these hick faggots come bowl season.  

i'm fucking melting.

shit, put tennessee in the god damned big 10 for all i care.  i'll fucking hate you faggots just as much.  all i care about is tennessee.  everyone else can suck my root.


----------



## Pander Bear

OK grandpa.

I hate the soviet union, but I'm perfectly chill with Stalin hangin with my people in Yalta, and sending millions of unwashed slav farmboys to die in a panzer meat grinder as long as it means my country can chill out and plan D day. 

You'd cheer for hilter, or not give a shit because its not your country and fuck it lets do something else on a Saturday. Don't be such a sassy little priss. 

Oh and why do you like Ole Miss? Because they tailgate good (no, they tailgate well, faulkner is spinning)? Fuck you, cracker.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> (no, they tailgate well, faulkner is spinning)? .



sweet post alasdair.


----------



## axl blaze

finally, a breath of fresh air from a NORMAL, OLD-SCHOOL SEC fan with balls (ChickenScratch)

otoh, I would LOVE to go to that Bama VS LSU game. I remember the biggest game of my life, when tOSU was number one and Michigan was number two, in Columbus. trust me, you Southern simpletons are going to have the time of your life

I read an article on ESPiN that said a pair of tickets to that game were going for $10, 000 !!!

I can't wait for tOSU to ass-rape Indiana. the only time those Hoosiers have been good at footbaw was when Antwaan Randel-El ran that whole offense... but I bet ChickenScratch and me only remember those days


----------



## ChickenScratch

shit nigga, i was in the georgia dome in 1988 when tennessee beat indiana in the peach bowl.

consider my dick whipped out.


----------



## cj

Pander Bear said:


> OK grandpa.
> 
> I hate the soviet union, but I'm perfectly chill with Stalin hangin with my people in Yalta, and sending millions of unwashed slav farmboys to die in a panzer meat grinder as long as it means my country can chill out and plan D day.
> 
> You'd cheer for hilter, or not give a shit because its not your country and fuck it lets do something else on a Saturday. Don't be such a sassy little priss.
> 
> Oh and why do you like Ole Miss? Because they tailgate good (no, they tailgate well, faulkner is spinning)? Fuck you, cracker.



Best post ever!


----------



## strat54

wow i didnt know bluelight had a college football thread.  im glad i (WVU) finally have another home game tmm (louisville).  Having seen LSU play in person this year, i thin alabama will win.  we played terrible and still put up points and threw for well over 400 yds.  our wide receivers were getting separation we just werent talented enough on the lines, especially on offense.  

bama won't have that problem. the bama defense is just too physical too get pounded on the ground.  upshaw and hightower are perfect fits to plug up the LSU run game.

geaux tigers though!  help that SOS


----------



## Pegasus

^Yeah, as a Bama fan, having seen the LSU vs WVU game comforts me a bit.


----------



## Care

All im hoping for is a competitive game with a close score. I dont really follow NCAA football enough to know a lot about these teams and how they play so I wont try to analyze the game, but I am exited to see it regardless.


----------



## axl blaze

I feel like one could simply blindly point to either LSU or Bama, and predict them to be the winner, and they would have as good as a shot as any big-time talking head's prediction. both teams are equally punishing. I like LSU's defense better, but I think Bama has a better run game in Heisman hopeful Trent Richardson. my brain is predicting Bama for the win, due to them having the slight edge of home-field advantage. however, my heart is predicting LSU for the win, due to the amazing scoring potential of that Tigers defense. I suppose I will officially go for LSU, even though I should hate the Tigers with all of my existence (due to them besting tOSU in that Nat'l Title Game when they shouldn't have even been there and due to Les Miles hailing from Michigan)

Nick Saban is rooted in Ohio, and he coaches footbaw like a true Ohio playa

I can say this: enjoy this seminal in-conference #1 VS #2 match-up. again, when Michigan was #2 and visiting a #1 Ohio State, it was the most memorable nights of my life - seeing Troy "Pimp" Smith toss up four TDs ftw


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> lol
> 
> I feel like I'm inaugurated in a special, Ladies (Keni ) and Gentlemen's NCAA Cheating Club



welcome to the big time


----------



## Kenickie

well spank my ass and call me morgana because what the actual fuck, ***? eat shit. tomorrow is the national championship game and instead of being a real fucking red blooded american male and watching it with us you're too busy getting fucked up the ass by alasdair. i have half a mind to question your southern pedigree because unlike the rest of us, you don't root for the south against the north out of the goodness of your stars and bars crossed heart, but because you _have_ because of some computer. die in a god damned fire.






i'm so excited about this game i could fucking piss my pants. i want to hear the screams of pain from tuscaloosa all the way up here. i want to taste fucking blood. some kid is going to die tomorrow night, and for the love of god let it be some bama player. but not trent richardson because i want him to be drafted to somewhere good. but anyone else.


----------



## axl blaze

*"but not Trent Richardson because I want him to be drafted somewhere good"*

this is WHY ya'll don't have a REAL rivalry down there, with any teams! such a heap of horseshit! I could never, in any state of mind, root for a Michigan player to be drafted somewhere good. I WANT ALL scUM PLAYERS TO DIE IN A FIRE OF BUCKEYES + GASOLINE

in other words, I want them all to be drafted by the Browns


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> *"but not Trent Richardson because I want him to be drafted somewhere good"*
> 
> this is WHY ya'll don't have a REAL rivalry down there, with any teams! such a heap of horseshit! I could never, in any state of mind, root for a Michigan player to be drafted somewhere good. I WANT ALL scUM PLAYERS TO DIE IN A FIRE OF BUCKEYES + GASOLINE
> 
> in other words, I want them all to be drafted by the Browns



trent richardson might end up on the steelers team, and then what? or the saints, with the other bama player, mark ingram, who i love deeply as a saint. i'm adult enough to recognize talent, and the kid fucking has it. (why am i saying kid when they are all my age?) i hate alabama to the tips of my toes, but never fear, i wish death only on those that aren't gonna make it anyway.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Am I the only person here who will not be watching LSU@BAMA as their primary (night) game? Arrrg I can only be happy we start 45 mins before and hope we put together some more 97 yard 11 minute drives.

And yes it is a little too much to root against a player after college, unless he's just a douche and all. I hated Julio Jones at Bama, but will be rooting for him on the Falcons.


----------



## axl blaze

that is why you guys will never understand The Game, Ohio State VS Michigan. the hatred flows deep

Chad Henne is still a bitch, imo

and all you SEC-fags need to just hold hands or something. or go root for the Carolina Panthers lolol


----------



## spaceyourbass

dude is you crazy? football runs deep in the south son. how many down south rivalry games you been to?


----------



## Pander Bear

zero because he's a candy-ass.

Some georgia fan took a leak in a gator's convertable porche last cocktail party, IIRC. There have been jars of urine hurled at fans in the swamp. Little kids from louisana will run over to your tailgate, kick your shit over and yell tigerbait.

The backup QB from tennessee got killed when he tried to party in athens after a victory there back when i was attending. Enjoy your rustbelt bromance, fellas.


----------



## spaceyourbass

^Now that is fanaticism. 

I love it when opposing fans fight in the stands and everyone cheers on the dude repping their team, like a little mini-game within the game.

Hell they don't even have highs chool spring practice up north because it "might interefere with other sports." Kids trying to make it to the NFL one day have to hire personal trainers and shit. Now they might have better overall highs chool/college athletics up there (see Ohio wrestling), but football is king 'round these parts.


----------



## axl blaze

damn, Indiana is playing their ass off against the Buckeyes. but, in the second half it looks like Ohio State is taking over. that's problem with such a young team (on every side of the ball). a little bit inconsistent

and hot damn, it seems like every decent Indiana player hails from the State of Ohio (many are actually from my beautiful home-town of Columbus, Oh)

one can tell that these former Ohio players get up against the Buckeyes, most especially when they're playing at the Horseshoe. why? because they have a little chip on their shoulder that their team they grew up with passed them on a chance to recruit them. they usually play with a little fire that will carry them for a couple quarters. I would be pissed too, with a dominant NCAA program thinking that you as a player are second-tier

Braxton Miller's 3rd-and-long QB draw for an 80+ yard TD was such a beautiful play. will be seeing that on SportsCenter

so... anybody who hasn't commented... Bama or LSU?


----------



## China Rider

gophers beat iowa last week, blew my mind

now?

up 24-21 @ michigan state

what the fuck is going on here


----------



## axl blaze

did Minny win? that would be a big day in the Big Ten for China Rider, a loyal fan

I'm glad the Buckeyes dominated in the second half. Indiana tried for a half, I will give that to them. Braxton Miller looked better than Terrelle Pryor in a QB draw on 3rd-and-long for 80+ yards for a TD. hilariously enough, the hated play of the QB draw, has become an easy touchdown and a favorite play of many in Buckeye Nation

and Florida is struggling with Vanderbilt, haha

where even is TheLoveBandit? is he one of them Florida fans who just got up enough when Tim Tebow was peaking in his four years? (he most Christiantly stayed in college for all four years)


----------



## cj

That Florida Vandy game had me screaming obsceneties Vandy should have won that game stupid penalties just killed them. The ending of the Michigan Iowa game was pretty exciting I really cant believe Denard robinson didnt pull it out but credit Iowas secondary they held it down when it counted. I already have butterflys for the Bama game tonight we have to win just have to Les Miles just scares me never know what hes gonna do. It should be a good one Roll tide!!!


wow just saw that texas tech came from way behind to beat texas I wish that had been televised where I live.


----------



## Pegasus

That TD call at the end of the Mighigan vs Iowa game was definitely wrong.  It was clearly a TD catch.  Neither team was really playing that well though, so whatever I guess...


----------



## axl blaze

Iowa is a bad footbaw team. I didn't see a lick of the Michigan VS Iowa game, as I was submerged in the Big Ten Network's coverage of tOSU/Indiana and highlights of their other game, MSU/Minnesota

it feels so good to see Michigan hitting the valley of their season (yet again when they are in the meat of their schedule) as the Buckeyes are currently peaking at the right time (after the toughest part of their schedule)

Michigan finally has hope at home, this season against Ohio State

it will feel that much more orgasmic to see the Buckeyes crush them then, in the Big House. just hope our true freshman QB is up to it. that place is an over-grown Toilet Bowl


----------



## Kenickie

well the SEC has all the big games tonight -- South Carolina v Arkansas and LSU v Bama. I'm terribly excited! ihadsguhfdsgjdfbgjkfg!!!!


----------



## Pander Bear

memo: football, not footbaw


----------



## spaceyourbass

crimsonjunk said:


> That Florida Vandy game had me screaming obsceneties Vandy should have won that game stupid penalties just killed them....
> 
> wow just saw that texas tech came from way behind to beat texas I wish that had been televised where I live.



Vandy might have a breakout year next year (well a breakout year for Vandy standards). Head coach Franklin has them boys ready to play! If he keeps it up, hell I wouldn't mind him coming to USCe in a few years when Spurrier retires, but we should be able to pull in a big name coach anyways...Spurs ain't gonna want us to decline after he leaves, and our athletic director is great. The clout in the South of Spurs and our AD combined will keep us dominant in the division for years to come IMO.



axl blaze said:


> and Florida is struggling with Vanderbilt, haha


Did you not realize that Florida sucks balls this year and Vandy has been looking pretty good against teams that should dominate them? The only teams who have really dominated Vanderbilt is Alabama and USCe. Their QB is the brother of Aaron Rodgers. I know Vandy fans wish he had been the starting QB all year.

UGA struggled with Vandy the whole game and Vandy should have beaten Arkansas, but had an epic meltdown in the fourth quarter. Arky ended up winning 31-28.



crimsonjunk said:


> wow just saw that texas tech came from way behind to beat texas I wish that had been televised where I live.


Texas won that game 52-20 against Ttech...maybe you are confusing that game with another one?


What about Kentucky about to beat Ole Miss? I expected Ole Miss to win that if only for the fact that Kentucky has looked horrid all year. Big Blue came to play for that one, and their new starting QB looks like a good'un! Houston Nutt has to be fired after this season unless the Ole Miss AD simply does not care about football.

Predictions:
*South Carolina* - 24
Arkansas - 21

LSU - 34
*Bama* - 37


----------



## Pegasus

I pick Arkansas over SC and Bama over LSU.  I gotta wonder just how close of a game Bama vs LSU will be...  I could see it being a 10-14 point game or so...


----------



## Pegasus

crimsonjunk said:


> wow just saw that texas tech came from way behind to beat texas I wish that had been televised where I live.



No they didn't, they lost by 30-something.


----------



## cj

Yea my bad I guess I looked at the wrong score or something. Anyway note to nick saban recruit a fucking kicker.


----------



## Care

Id hate to be Jarret Lee right about now.

And based on what ive seen Kellen Moore looks like the 2nd best QB in college football.


----------



## Pegasus

Wah wah wah...  Bama's night is sure full of errors.  They're a damn good team but gotta execute in some of these key situations.  The interception from the wildcat pass was a bit of a fluke though, and a bit questionable IMO since it looked like the ground caused the ball to pop out...


----------



## Pegasus

Well, that's one way to lose a game...  8(


----------



## Pander Bear

lol, way to pcik em, spacebass. 

UGA has a shot inn the east, because SC can't finish what it starts, and bama gets subordinated by a team that might as well go ahead and take the 6th SEC CHAMPIONSHIP trophy in a row.

At least axl has the steelers.


----------



## Pander Bear

> And based on what ive seen Kellen Moore looks like the 2nd best QB in college football.



Kellen moore deserves better defenses than he's played in his career. I'm interested to see how he does in the NFL, for sure, but I think Luck is considerably better.


----------



## Pander Bear

'round the bowl and down the hole, roll tide, roll.


----------



## brutus

^ That's the best use of roll tide that I have ever heard. Out of all of the teams in the SEC, Bama is by far my least favorite.


----------



## Pander Bear

moar 4 u


----------



## spaceyourbass

Pander Bear said:


> lol, way to pcik em, spacebass.
> 
> UGA has a shot inn the east, because SC can't finish what it starts, and bama gets subordinated by a team that might as well go ahead and take the 6th SEC CHAMPIONSHIP trophy in a row.
> 
> At least axl has the steelers.


 
Yea so much for my picks. Could've cared less who won the LSU-Bama game but jesus we fucking sucked dick through a glory hole tonight. Defense couldn't stop shit...yes our leading tackler was out (with a fucking neck sprain suck it up take a shot and play ball boy) but holy shit we were atrocious out there. Connor fucking Shaw waits until the fourth quarter to actually stay in the pocket and throw downfield. Our O-line was only getting beat in the first quarter really, but as a QB you have to trust that your line will start blocking (which they did) and not run out of a perfect pocket when you have one, stare down the receiver on the side you ran to, and think you can get away with it in D1 football. 

There were some things that pissed me off about the officiating, though - a bullshit holding call after we finally hit a big pass downfield. The O-tackle was directly in front of his man and pushing on him with his hands (of course), and the D-lineman barely jumped in the air so it looked like he was being held, I guess. They showed a replay and our guy had no jersey whatsoever. If the refs are going to call that holding then they should have been calling mad holds on both teams throughout the game.
-Also a clear helmet to helmet hit on our QB. I think it gave him a slight concussion, too. Should have been 15 yards for us and a first down, instead it is a lost fumble and the game is iced. Its not like these calls/no calls lost us the game but damn it is frustrating. All SEC refs are juiced in so much and most of them suck. IDK why Mike Slive lets this shit go on year after year.
-And a 20 or so yard catch by an Arky player when his foot could have been out of bounds. On the replay they showed it looked so damn close, like he was stepping out of bounds but his foot was still on green grass that was bent over the white painted grass close. That shit would've been reviewd if it was the LSU-Bama game. Wait no it wouldn't because these refs fucking suck donkey dick and always have. I wouldn't even bitch about shit I expect if it didn't almost get our starting QB almost seriously fucking hurt.

Yes I am BITCHING right now because now I have to rely on fucking Auburn beating Georgia to win the division. Shits weak.


----------



## Kenickie

spaceyourbass said:


> -And a 20 or so yard catch by an Arky player when his foot could have been out of bounds. On the replay they showed it looked so damn close, like he was stepping out of bounds but his foot was still on green grass that was bent over the white painted grass close. That shit would've been reviewd if it was the LSU-Bama game. Wait no it wouldn't because these refs fucking suck donkey dick and always have. I wouldn't even bitch about shit I expect if it didn't almost get our starting QB almost seriously fucking hurt.



which they didn't call as a catch? im pretty sure this happened when i was still sober enough to pay attention to two games at once, and they said the arkansas player was out of bounds and then back in bounds so the catch didn't count. amirite?


----------



## Pegasus

Bama really struggled at the QB position last night.  They needed to execute a few good throws that weren't checkdowns and it just didn't happen.  Trent Richardson is a beast, but as we all know, a running back does not an offense make.


----------



## axl blaze

'Game of the Century?' more like 'Shame of the Century.' I do understand that these are two Ali-Frazier type of defenses, but no TDs? five FGs in three hours? I'm glad I was too drunk to watch most of the game, booooooooring

this was like watching Penn State VS Iowa last month. but hey, at least PSU somehow managed to score a TD


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> 'Game of the Century?' more like 'Shame of the Century.'



who the fuck are you bro?


----------



## axl blaze

just a non-biased fan of "football," reporting what I saw last night 

damn Nick Saban really looked pissed off last night 

has anybody paid attention to Penn State lately? apparently a former Nittany Lions coach is being convicted of sexually assaulting eight boys and the school is currently being charged with perjury! this is a major blow to a program always looked upon as squeaky-clean...


----------



## Pander Bear

drunkenness is a bias, so is having you head shoved up your own ohio ass. 

What exactly did you expect to happen?


----------



## axl blaze

who knows? that's a tricky question to ask in retrospect in regards to this sport...

but I think I can speak on the behalf of most of the Nation when I say that I expected at least a TD? just _one_... if two is so much to ask for


----------



## spaceyourbass

Kenickie said:


> which they didn't call as a catch? im pretty sure this happened when i was still sober enough to pay attention to two games at once, and they said the arkansas player was out of bounds and then back in bounds so the catch didn't count. amirite?


 
Nah that did happen, but the one I'm talking about was in the fourth quarter when it was still 28-30. This moved the ball to the SC 9 yard line. I actually found the exact moment down to the seconds on the espn3 replay online, but I doubt anyone cares that much other than me 

I still think we will beat Florida at home next week with our leading tackler, "spur" position player Antonio Allen. One of our DB's Holloman got knocked out of the Ark game with a concussion per an Arky helmet to helmet, and so did our starting QB Connor Shaw. Hope these guys are okay and no one else gets thuggish on us like Arkansas did. If we beat Florida we will still sweep the division and have a good chance to beat a possible top 10 Clemson team at home.


----------



## Pegasus

axl blaze said:


> but I think I can speak on the behalf of most of the Nation when I say that I expected at least a TD? just _one_... if two is so much to ask for



Both teams played too conservatively IMO.  It's because both teams have super secondaries and mediocre QBs.  The option was the only QB play that was really effective all game.  The rest of the game was just a hodgepodge of scrums and missed field goals.

Speaking of the option...  I know I say this all the time, but why isn't it used more often?  It's a wrinkle that even got the Bama #1 defense to give up a ton of yards.  We should see more of it, not necessarily as the core of an offense, but as a wrinkle to use about how LSU used it last night.


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> has anybody paid attention to Penn State lately? apparently a former Nittany Lions coach is being convicted of sexually assaulting eight boys and the school is currently being charged with perjury! this is a major blow to a program always looked upon as squeaky-clean...



Ya, squeaky clean like the catholic church. It probably is clean in the way we normally use the word, but this is beyond the pale, to be sure... could have happened to any program (aside from the denials an hiding it by the AD), though.

check this sweet brawl between tailgaiters yesterday in tuscaloosa. Axl, feel free to say we don't understand "footbaw" like "you people" do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YiUYbtqhzZY#!


----------



## axl blaze

nice, knuckle-dragging FOOTBAW fun, just how I like it!

in the NFL, tonight's match-up between Bmore and Pitt is a good example of what usually happens when two stellar defenses meet. the first half is tight-arsed, dominated by field goals. and then the second half, most namely the 4th quarter opens up when both teams usually score a TD or two


----------



## ChickenScratch

can someone with some photoshop skills please get me a picture of the pedo bear and put it on the nintey lion?

i really need this for my PSU buddy.  

what a horrible situation up there.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> can someone with some photoshop skills please get me a picture of the pedo bear and put it on the nintey lion?
> 
> i really need this for my PSU buddy.
> 
> what a horrible situation up there.



4chan.org


----------



## Pander Bear

close but no cigar.


----------



## ChickenScratch

hey, sorry for not calling ya'll back saturday.

i was beat.  watched the 4th quarter in bed.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah man that's some serious F'd up stuff happening in State College (aka Nowhereville aka "we're _almost_-but-not-_quite_-to-NYC-ville"), PA

as a former college footbaw player (even tho it was only two years), I can't even imagine this stuff happening

apparently this has been happening for decades??


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> can someone with some photoshop skills please get me a picture of the pedo bear and put it on the nintey lion?



URIA (you're welcome in advance )


----------



## ChickenScratch

awesome. 

thank you.  this is going to melt this dude in my office into a pile of ashes.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

How the fuck do we (arkansas) beat the shit out of SC and not move up any in the polls? Cant wait for LSU vs ARK too bad i want see it being in california though


----------



## ChickenScratch

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Cant wait for LSU vs ARK too bad i want see it being in california though



go to a bar.


----------



## ChickenScratch

this penn state thing is so fucked up on so many levels. 

i honestly feel bad for PSU die hards right now. 

huge hit to the university. 

some of the incidents that i've read made my stomach turn. 

so much for JoePa's legacy.


----------



## ChickenScratch

wow.


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> yeah man that's some serious F'd up stuff happening in State College (aka Nowhereville aka "we're _almost_-but-not-_quite_-to-NYC-ville"), PA



state college is 3 hours east of 'burgh, 2.5 hours northwest of philly, and a good 4.5 hours west of NYC

i fucking love this joe pa interview from last year

'can ya hear me mad dog?' (the dj's name was not mad dog)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0fS8xLYIVY


----------



## axl blaze

perspective, mang. when I used to do my monthly trips to NYC, from Central Ohio, State College was almost, but not quite, to NYC. and it is NOWHEREVILLE. shit, Harrisburg sucks on so many levels. worst rock n roll show I ever played in my life

looks like Ohio State is creeping back into the polls. I can't wait to see Penn State crumble against Nebraska, Wisconsin, and tOSU. yeah, what happened there is some FUCKED UP shit. the reports I've read are so disgustingly graphic that I don't even want to re-type it here. once PSU loses all them above-mentioned games, they will have given up their hold on that part of the Big Ten's division, and tOSU will have moved in front (if tOSU ties Wisky's record, the Buckeyes advance automatically due to head-to-head advantage )

people got so mad at Tressel for not deleting an e-mail. even tho Joe Pa did nothing in this here scandal, he was still told and didn't go to the cops (just his superior). how could one not IMMEDIATELY GO to the cops after hearing such gross banality?? I love how Joe Pa is protected, mostly, from flak while Tressel was effing crucified

Joe Pa was great, but he messed up. get him outta there


----------



## spaceyourbass

Maaan apparently the number of kids molested by the dude (who have come out) have doubled already, from 8 to almost 20. It seems like that shit was going on for _at least _over a decade. This Jerry Sandusky fucker has like 6 adopted children, has fostered kids, did an overnight football camp for kids, ran a charity for kids to "scout" them, and used his position at Penn State to fuck the little boys in locker room showers and get away with it...except for the times he got caught, and Paterno and others were told, but nothing was done. Been going on since 1994 at least too? Fuck a Joe Pa fuck him in his ass.

It looks like all roads point to a JoePa cover-up of this shit, whether there's sufficient evidence to prove anything on him or not, he was involved. Either way he's as good as gone, and yes any other head coach would be getting blasted by the networks already.

This ain't some fucking pay-for-play shit like we're used to. This is the worst college football scandal _ever_. Is it the worst sports scandal ever?


----------



## axl blaze

have I already said that I think Arkansas is a very good footbaw team?

I think they are a bit under-rated, even now. Coach Petrino has got some good juice flowin' after getting Buckeye Stomped last year 

looks like they haven't miss Ryan "the Ultimate Bro" Mallet one bit...


----------



## Pegasus

The fact that the guy had six adopted orphan kids and ran an entire youth organization may have swayed the opinions of people like Joe Pa.  I mean, believing that your DC is a pedophile who adopted six kids and founded a large youth organization, all as a cover for molesting kids, is a bit difficult.  It's so crazy that the alternative, the shower experience being misrepresented, sounds far more logical.  I'm not condoning any behavior, just saying that this may have been more difficult to call back in ~2002.  Joe Pa may or may not have tried to cover this up, I don't think we really know at this point.


----------



## strat54

Pegasus said:


> Both teams played too conservatively IMO.  It's because both teams have super secondaries and mediocre QBs.  The option was the only QB play that was really effective all game.  The rest of the game was just a hodgepodge of scrums and missed field goals.
> 
> Speaking of the option...  I know I say this all the time, but why isn't it used more often?  It's a wrinkle that even got the Bama #1 defense to give up a ton of yards.  We should see more of it, not necessarily as the core of an offense, but as a wrinkle to use about how LSU used it last night.



a few reaons...

- running it right takes a lot of practice, it may not be worth the time if its only a small part of your offense

- turnovers.  its easy for stuff to go wrong

- QB injuries.

- you have to have an athletic QB (ideally)


but generally i agree with you.  there are so many different options now too, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Pander Bear

yaaaaaay hate week!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gwGpWYH8SZs


----------



## axl blaze

^ LOL. are the Squidbillies from Georgia or South Carolina?

and I guess PSU students are "rioting," more like rallying imo, at their campus and in front of Joe Pa's domicile, in response to the reports stating JoePa was going to (forcibly perhaps) retire after this season

is this in good taste, or no? is it just kids showing their school pride? or are they more ignorant hicks?


----------



## xstayfadedx

No, kids are just dumb at PSU.  And they only care about football if only you saw all the fb statuses everyone is posting right now -______- its annoying as fuck.  Happy I didn't go there...

The kids trying to riot are just 8) anyways I know, some...  Even though a couple are my friends.

Rallies were earlier but now kids are pissed.


----------



## axl blaze

oh yeah, I forgot you live on campus? or near campus?

it looks like JoePa was told he has to step down immediately, and he broke down in tears in front of his team when he announced so to them. the interim head coach is the former Defensive Co-Ordinator... that ginger guy I think

relating to footbaw: I don't see PSU going to the Big Ten Championship game by defeating Wisconsin, Nebraska, and my Ohio State Buckeyes

man... it is going to feel so much better now when Ohio State crushes Diddler U in Columbus

and yeah stayfaded, PSU cares too much about footbaw. but so does Ohio State. so does Wisconsin. so does Michigan. welcome to life in the Big Ten


----------



## xstayfadedx

Yeah, I don't live far from there but also my friends are living on campus.  I was enrolled but decided not to go.  I'm looking to go else where now and taking off this year, figuring out what I want to do.

Its all about football for sure, but I rather go to a school that isn't just about that.  I went to the campus and was like I need to go to a university in a city not farmland anymore.  Lol everyone was like why not PSU???  Thinking I'm crazy but oh well.

And the games going to suck on Saturday...  I doubt people are going to want to go now.


----------



## axl blaze

I feel ya... I couldn't go to school in the middle of nowhere, either

speaking of middle of nowhere, Ohio State plays Purwho this week! if we get upset I will cut my nuts off


----------



## xstayfadedx

Last post about PSU but my friend just sent me a picture he took just now:






And everyones mad


----------



## Kenickie

rape? okay. firing an accessory to rape? that's a fucking riot. and not even a good riot. look at this bro:






enjoy your fucking arson charge you god damned idiot.

it blows my mind that Penn State only has one loss this year, and a loss to our ever fateful nemesis Alabama. i'm like really? shows how many shits i give about that conference.  the timing on all of this is so suspect it's infuriating. joe pa most _certainly_ knew he was fucked when the grand jury started their investigation, he just wanted to manage to hang on to become the coach with the most wins, which he did. had he coached this saturday he would have broken the record for most games coached. 



> Joe Paterno remained Coach Paterno* for nearly a decade after learning that his former defensive coordinator had raped a 10-year-old,* and for nearly a year after a grand jury investigation confirmed as much. In fact, he stayed coach just long enough to become the winningest coach in Division I college football history, a record he achieved two weeks ago, 11 months after said grand jury investigation (see page 8 referencing December 2010 interviews).



sorry bro, i think you deserve to be charged with accessory to rape, endangerment of a minor, and all other sorts of things. i'm totally disgusted. the only thing i can say in his defense is that he was fired in the most fucked up way possible. blank envelope delivered by courier to your house, open the envelope, inside is a phone number, you call the phone number and they tell you that you're fired. can you get anymore spy shit on us, Penn State? ugh.

in other, less disgusting news:

npr wrote a lovely little fluff piece about how wonderful the SEC is and the oncoming downfall of the big east

http://www.npr.org/2011/11/09/14212...=tw&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



> You see, everybody talks about how colleges are all switching conferences, but essentially, they all just want to jump to the SEC or whatever best emulates the SEC. It's the Solid South of college football. Once, the South used to control Congress. Now, y'all: the gridiron.
> 
> Especially, Northern Big East schools are seeking Southern comfort. They all can't get into the SEC, so they'll settle for the Dixie next door — the Atlantic Coast Conference: Boston College left first, now Pittsburgh and Syracuse. West Virginia is the only one that didn't get the memo. The Mountaineers want to leave the Big East for the Big Twelve. Hellooo, West Virginia: You're, like, ditching Michelle Bachmann's campaign to get on the Newt Gingrich bandwagon.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

^^.. Lol ..I think the Big 12 is a great conference top to bottom with the exception of Kansas.  I would say the SEC is only marginally better in terms of quality teams.  OU would have a 50/50 chance to win against LSU or Bama imo.  OSU would also have a good chance because I don't think their offense (offensive line has crazy talent) could be simply shut down, and their defense can make some plays (tons of forced turnovers).  KSU vs Arkansas would be pretty even, and you can keep going down the list with teams that are more of less evenly matched (Mizz/A&M in the middle of the pack for instance like they will be in the SEC).

With WVU and TCU we will be stronger than before in terms of winning.  Baylor is planning to build a really nice riverside stadium, and can maybe pull in some more decent recruits.  Texas is on the upswing again.  Losing Nebraska/A&M hurts though.  

I think the geography with WVU is kinda bad, but if the Big 12 can add 2 more good quality teams from that region it would make it easier on WVU fans, and maybe get some good more eastern located athletes into the Big 12.

This weekend I would really like to see Stanford lose to Oregon and Boise St. lose to TCU.  TCU beating BSU is a long shot, but it would be nice.  I think OU will jump Bama if we beat OSU as the away team, and Stanford and BSU both lose.  Setting up a LSU vs OU championship game.  Boomer Sooner!! =)


----------



## ChickenScratch

the kids are rallying and protesting because they're kids.  and that's what kids do.  same goes for the majority of the people in occupy wall street.  they're kids.  i voted for ralph nader in college.  i was a kid.  

the biggest problem i have is, why on earth was sandusky not thrown in jail for a long time when he ADMITED to showering with boys like 10 fucking years ago? 

that's not joepa, that's the justice system failing. however, i suppose he should have never been let near that campus after his admition of guilt. 

as for mcqueary, i have no idea why he didn't kick that fucking monster's ass right there in the shower. like i said earlier, i most certainly would have beat him damn near to death and immediately called the cops. 

maybe he's a pussy because he got called mcQUEER and stuff his whole life. 


this is not ONLY joepa, this is everyone involved that knew about it. the whole thing is just fucked. 

obviously i feel terrible for the kids, but i also feel really bad for people that had no idea about this and have been penn state faithfuls for their whole life. 

if this happened at tennessee i wouldn't even know what to think. 

with our program being in the worst shape i've ever seen it in 32 years, i can sit back and say, "at least we're not penn state"...so i got that going for me. 

which is nice.


----------



## ChickenScratch

you know what else blows my mind? mcqueary's dad. 

if i made the bone headed decision to call my dad instead of the cops after witnessing something like that, i know for a fact my dad would say..."what the fuck are you calling me for? hang up and call the cops." 

i almost wonder if they did call the cops, and the psu cops covered it up. who knows. i don't want to go all conspiracy theory, but there are so many layers to this thing that it's just mind boggling.


----------



## ChickenScratch

WoW.  just wow.  

Quote: 
@nathanielkraft 
Nathaniel Kraft 
Mark Madden just said on WEEI that reports coming that #Sandusky and Second Mile pimped out young boys to rich donors. #sick 


http://twitter.com/#!/nathanielkraft/status/134621411850465280


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> WoW.  just wow.
> 
> Quote:
> @nathanielkraft
> Nathaniel Kraft
> Mark Madden just said on WEEI that reports coming that #Sandusky and Second Mile pimped out young boys to rich donors. #sick
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/nathanielkraft/status/134621411850465280



shit just got real!


----------



## Kenickie

chickenscratch -- i'm willing to believe someone else DID call the cops, and through some 'clerical error' or something it didn't get looked at. 8) there are just too many people around, shit, too many kids who were apparently fucked over, for someone to not call the police. if sandusky was really using his foundation to whore young boys... well shit. i cannot imagine how crushed and fucked up i would feel if i was a fan of penn state. shit, if i was a player for penn state i'd be desperately searching for someone to take me away and play anywhere, anywhere else but there. i'd argue that the OWS people aren't kids, i think they are middle class people who've been out of a job for too long, but that's for a different thread.

shimmer and fade, i wasn't talking about the big 12 i was talking about the big east?


----------



## ChickenScratch

the whole thing is just fucked.

everything failed from the legal system to the coaches, the university, the fucking janitor....everything failed.

it is horrible.

joepa will probably be dead by the time the whole story is revealed.

i do feel horrible for penn state fans that had no idea about this.


----------



## ChickenScratch

this shit is pretty crazy too

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/09/s...usky-wrapped-in-2005-gricar-mystery.html?_r=4

Questions on Sandusky Are Wrapped in a 2005 MysteryBy KEN BELSON
Published: November 8, 2011 
Recommend 
Twitter 
Linkedin

Sign In to E-Mail

Print


Reprints

Share
Close
DiggRedditTumblrPermalink. One of the questions surrounding the sex-abuse case against Jerry Sandusky is why a former district attorney chose not to prosecute the then-Penn State assistant coach in 1998 after reports surfaced that he had inappropriate interactions with a boy. 

Enlarge This Image

Nabil K. Mark/Centre Daily Times, via Associated Press
Ray Gricar 
Related
Penn State Said to Be Planning Paterno Exit Amid Scandal (November 9, 2011) 
Paterno, the King of Pennsylvania, Until Now (November 9, 2011) 
Sports of The Times: Grand Experiment Meets an Inglorious End (November 9, 2011) 
Related in Opinion
Editorial: Penn State’s Culpability (November 9, 2011) 
Maureen Dowd: Personal Foul at Penn State (November 9, 2011) 
.
Interviews, insight and analysis from The Times on the competition and culture of college football.

Go to The Quad Blog
.Division I-A
This Week's Games
A.P. and Coaches' Polls 
Scores: Top 25 | All Div. I-A 
Conference Standings
All Div. I-A Teams
Division I-AA
Scores | Teams | Polls
Enlarge This Image

Michelle Klein/Centre Daily Times, via Associated Press
In 2005, divers searched the Susquehanna River in Lewisburg, Pa., for Ray Gricar, who was a Centre County prosecutor. 
The answer is unknowable because of an unsolved mystery: What happened to Ray Gricar, the Centre County, Pa., district attorney? 

Gricar went missing in April 2005. The murky circumstances surrounding his disappearance — an abandoned car, a laptop recovered months later in a river without a hard drive, his body was never found — have spawned Web sites, television programs and conspiracy theories. More than six years later, the police still receive tips and reports of sightings. The police in central Pennsylvania continue to investigate even though Gricar’s daughter, Lara, successfully petitioned in July to have her father declared legally dead so the family could find some closure and begin dividing his estate. 

Yet as the Sandusky investigation moves forward, questions will be asked anew about why Gricar did not pursue charges against him 13 years ago. A small but strident minority believes Gricar did not want to tackle a case that involved a hometown icon. Others who knew and worked with Gricar say he was a meticulous, independent and tough-minded prosecutor who was unbowed by Penn State, its football program and political pressure in general. 

“No one got a bye with Ray,” said Anthony De Boef, who worked as an assistant district attorney under Gricar for five years. “He didn’t care who you were; he had a job to do.” 

De Boef said Gricar did not share any information with him about the case in 1998, which involved Sandusky allegedly showering with an 11-year-old boy. Gricar, he said, reviewed the police reports in private including, presumably, notes or recordings of two conversations that the police heard between Sandusky and the boy’s mother. But Gricar had a reputation for thoroughness, and if he thought he had enough to charge Sandusky, he would have, De Boef and other lawyers said. 

Still, the circumstances surrounding Gricar’s disappearance prompt many questions. 

On April 15, 2005, Gricar, then 59, took the day off. At about 11:30 a.m., he called his girlfriend, Patricia Fornicola, to say he was taking a drive on Route 192. About 12 hours later, she reported him missing. 

The next day, Gricar’s Mini Cooper was found in a parking lot in Lewisburg, about 50 miles from his home in Bellefonte. Gricar’s cellphone was in the car, but not his laptop, wallet or keys, which were never recovered. Months later, the laptop was found in the Susquehanna River without its hard drive, which was discovered later. It was too damaged to yield any information. On the fourth anniversary of his disappearance, investigators revealed that a search of his home computer yielded a history of Internet searches for phrases like “how to wreck a hard drive,” according to a report at the time in The Centre Daily Times. 

When Gricar disappeared helicopters, dive teams and patrol cars were deployed, and the F.B.I. was brought in. Reports of Gricar turning up in Illinois, Ohio, Michigan, Maryland and other states proved to be dead ends. 

So what happened? Friends and colleagues say Gricar was not the type to walk away. His bank accounts were not touched after he disappeared, he had no other sources of income and he had no major debts, said Robert Buehner Jr., a friend and the district attorney in Montour County. Though divorced twice, he seemed happy with his girlfriend and close with his daughter. Gricar had already announced that he was retiring at the end of his term. 

“He was absolutely looking forward to his future,” Buehner said. 

If Gricar committed suicide, Buehner added, he would have wanted the body to be found. Foul play is the next possible conclusion. By the nature of their jobs prosecuting criminals, district attorneys end up having many enemies. But no credible suspects have emerged. 

“I don’t think you’ll find too many district attorneys who disappear,” said Ken Mains, a detective who works on cold cases in Lycoming County. “D. B. Cooper, Amelia Earhart, Jimmy Hoffa, until a body is found, there are going to be conspiracy theories.”


----------



## Pander Bear

some fucking central PA noire shit. A ghastly story about boosters paying big bucks to sodomize future PSU players, and rubbing out ADAs who are on their trails. The film treatment would be grim, cold, and wet, like Witness meets Girl with the dragon tattoo.


----------



## axl blaze

^ LOL

and the SEC might have it made in terms of everyone wanting to jump to their conference, but don't forget about the Big Ten. we've always been doing it right, thanks to the millions of dollars (despite getting shunned by ESPiN) from the Big Ten Network

also, the only reason PSU only has one loss is because they haven't played the meat of the Big Ten schedule - Nebraska, Wisconsin, Ohio State. they don't even play Michigan. hell, they barely beat Iowa. I wonder what PSU fans are doing now? they used to crowd the ESPiN message-boards saying how great and under-rated they are (despite not playing anybody). we get it, your defense might be good, but shit, it's still not better than Ohio State's. also - YOU HAVE TO HAVE SOME SORT OF SEMBLANCE OF OFFENSE TO WIN A BIG GAME

PSU fans are the worst

this reminds me of a time I went to see a Buckeyes game in Happy Valley. as me and some young, belligerent Buckeyes fans matched through their campus we were led in a chant of "JoePa has balls on his chin!" LOL - even more applicable now

makes me kinda sad that we are never going to be able to see JoePa shit his pants right before halftime and run across the field to the bathroom in shock and dismay LOL - was at that home game

these are my memories of JoePa, these are the days of our lives


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> PSU fans are the worst





> this reminds me of a time I went to see a Buckeyes game in Happy Valley. as me and some young, belligerent Buckeyes fans matched through their campus we were led in a chant of "JoePa has balls on his chin!" LOL - even more applicable now



i need to iron my pants.


----------



## xstayfadedx

It sucks that it had to go down this way.  And one guys mistakes did fuck up the schools reputation.  I mean who really wants to go to penn state now that JoePa is not a coach anymore.  On local news shows a lot of football players throughout PA say they're not looking at playing at Penn State anymore.  That they mine as well go else where.  Everyone here in Pennsylvania goes WE ARE PENN STATE but now I'm not sure how many people are chanting that right now.  Everyone was saying JoePa was penn state and basically he was...  Which is the worst part because education is under looked even though they have such a great achievements that recently happened.  Such as finding a cure to kill cancer in all tested lab rats but no one has heard about that...  Anyways I think they should of just let him retire.  It would of caused less problems and things would be less hectic.  Kids were sad at first that he was retiring but they accepted that but then to have him fired through the phone angered many.


----------



## xstayfadedx

The news is on and it shows kids crying on tv over everything happening on their campus....

Last night at the protests the kids flipped over a news van ect and police in riot gear were called to break everything up.


----------



## China Rider

that situation at psu

considering it has zero effect on my personal life

i find it rather amusing


----------



## MrGrunge

Hopefully, once they lose to Nebraska, all of the players and coaches get out before the riots start up again.

It's gonna be an awkward game.


----------



## Kenickie

xstayfadedx said:


> It sucks that it had to go down this way.  And one guys mistakes did fuck up the schools reputation.  I mean who really wants to go to penn state now that JoePa is not a coach anymore.  On local news shows a lot of football players throughout PA say they're not looking at playing at Penn State anymore.  That they mine as well go else where.  Everyone here in Pennsylvania goes WE ARE PENN STATE but now I'm not sure how many people are chanting that right now.  Everyone was saying JoePa was penn state and basically he was...  Which is the worst part because education is under looked even though they have such a great achievements that recently happened.  Such as finding a cure to kill cancer in all tested lab rats but no one has heard about that...  Anyways I think they should of just let him retire.  It would of caused less problems and things would be less hectic.  Kids were sad at first that he was retiring but they accepted that but then to have him fired through the phone angered many.



you know, i have a problem with you and i think you're basically an idiot, but as a football fan i'm trying to understand the confusion and hurt and fury that penn state fans (and anyone who lives in pennsylvania) must be feeling right now. you, are not part of it. this post is complete bullshit and basically serves to reaffirm you have nothing to add to anything, even when you should be listened to the most because you are closest to the situation. instead, you say crazy things like "underlooked" (???) and that penn state has cured cancer. if you really gave a shit about where you lived/came from, you'd be demanding that joe pa be tried and held accountable. you obviously haven't been paying attention as the sports media has, and that's a damn shame. Joe Paterno let a massive child pornography, sex trafficking, and prostitution ring exist and function on his campus. _and that's just scratching the surface._ say "we are penn state" all you want, but that's just saying you support an accessory to rape over the victims, because that's what joe pa is. an accessory to rape. he covered up rape, molestation and abuse so that he could break some records. people say he acknowledged what happened and informed his superiors. but that's it. boys were being raped on the daily and he told who he was supposed to so his sins were washed away. it's absolutely disgusting. i don't care if he's old. telling the guy in front of you at the watercooler does not absolve you of moral responsibility.  do you understand the implications of this? do you understand how big this is? there are missing prosecutors (presumed dead), hundreds of raped boys, millions of dirty dollars, professional people covering for each other. rumors, speculations, half formed ideas at this point, but seriously, this is what people believe. this is what i believe. if joe pa went 10 years without mentioning this TO ANYONE BUT WHO HE WAS LEGALLY OBLIGATED TO, this is true.  this is more than 'we are penn state'. if you refuse to acknowledge that, then you are just as fucking dumb as i think you are.

you know, maybe pennsylvania is just made for rapists. hellooooo big ben!


----------



## spaceyourbass

Even more cheating by Ohio State...a bad one too.

*Ohio State now faces 'failure to monitor'
*
ESPN.com
By Brian Bennett

The NCAA has notified Ohio State that it will face a "failure to monitor" charge in addition to more allegations of rules violations by its troubled football program.

Ohio State will strip itself of five total football scholarships over the next three years in response to the further alleged violations, the school announced Thursday.

The Buckeyes, who were awaiting a ruling after appearing before the NCAA committee on infractions Aug. 12 for the tattoo-for-memorabilia scandal, received another notice of allegations from the NCAA on Nov. 3. Those allegations revolved around a Cleveland-area booster who provided extra benefits to players.

"Failure to monitor" is among the most serious allegations the NCAA can bring against a member school.


http://espn.go.com/college-football...ps-ohio-state-buckeyes-failure-monitor-charge


----------



## Methadone84

xstayfadedx said:


> The news is on and it shows kids crying on tv over everything happening on their campus....
> 
> Last night at the protests the kids flipped over a news van ect and police in riot gear were called to break everything up.



everyone who rioted are fuckin retarded. and it wasnt just one mans mistake that messed it up it was everyones who knew about what was going on including joe. Im glad im a Temple fan.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> say "we are penn state" all you want, but that's just saying you support an accessory to rape over the victims



i disagree with this statement.


----------



## Pander Bear

me too, kenickie is PWI— way over the legal limit.


----------



## axl blaze

damn, Ohio State getting hit with the dreaded Failure to Monitor is no good 

all my team can do at this point is to keep on winning. this team should be used to extra-curricular noise and blocking it out by now

the Buckeyes are usual monsters by this time in November, commonly winning all their games in such a clutch month. I hope nothing changes. once again, what makes this tOSU team so exciting yet scary to watch as a fan is that this team can beat almost any other team, but also they can lose to any other team right along with it


----------



## cj

^^^
Yea that does hurt I dont really like Ohio State but I like the NCAA even less they are a bunch of no good thieves and hypocrites. The loss of scholarships is a program killer as an Alabama fan we suffered through something similar in the early 2000s and it was dreadful to watch depth will become a big issue with the ensuing 4th quarter collapses that are endlessly painful to experience. But I gotta say yall have suprised me this year so maybe it wont be as bad for you guys.


----------



## Pander Bear

i know the moment has passed, but...


----------



## Pander Bear

UGA trounces Auburn
OSU loses to some trade school from indiana
The kiddie diddlers lose to corn huskers
Mizzou beats texas
TCU ruins boise's chances of ruining the BCS again
Stanford (probably) beats Oregon
a conference win eludes tennessee
Texas A&M (probably) beats KSU


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, congrats on your win. it always feel so good to trounce your rivals

and fuck my life. I haven't even changed from my PJs yet. the joke's on Purdue, because only dudes go to that school anyways

sometimes I think my psyche would benefit from me giving up sports all-together


----------



## axl blaze

Stanford VS Oregon is about to start - which team do ya'll got??

I'm going with Stanford. I don't expect much defense, and I see a score of something like 42-35 - Stanford

is Luck _really _that good? I don't remember the last time a QB was this hyped in his last NCAA season prior to the NFL


----------



## Pander Bear

crooked fucking PAC 12 refs are handing this game to Oregon.


----------



## Kenickie

i can't believe pac 12 is the highlight game

what kind of fuckery is this


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> is Luck _really _that good? I don't remember the last time a QB was this hyped in his last NCAA season prior to the NFL


 


As an NFL prospect, yes he is. He is damn good in college to go with it. Obviously, he isn't quite having a Tebow or Killa Cam college career, as most pro-style QB's do not, but he is fucking good. 

He is being extra-hyped because he will be the greatest draft prospect since Peyton Manning and Ryan Leaf, however (see how the coin flips?). Perhaps he is a bit inflated out there as far as his skills in the college game (as a college player he looked about even with Barkley, even though I would wish for RGIII or Landry Jones over him for my Dolphins), but that draft hype can do crazy things to a prospect. 

As a Miami fan, I have seen many players outside the QB position who were artificially inflated as to their contributions on a college team due to how high their measurables would get them drafted. Greg Olsen (Currently Tight End for the Carolina Panthers, and a damn good one) comes to mind first, he was below average at Miami (in his defense, he had the likes of Kyle Wright throwing to him) but he was all the analysts would talk about because he was a sure first rounder. 


I am so numb to this season. Miami lost to FSU and I'm all like meh....

I guess I knew to keep my expectations low for a head coach's first year at a new school. Saban lost to UL-Lafayette in his first year, and at least we managed to kill Duke and Bethune Cookman, and beat an Ohio State team with no QB. Taking a closer look at history, a coach's second year is his true proving ground. Saban, Meyer, Carroll, Stoops (although Stoops is a little overrated) all had poor first years before bringing their respective programs back. I knew this before the season, so even though I've watched every loss this year and tortured myself with the idea that we can beat an above average team, I have always known in my heart that this year was going to suck.

Anyways, my mind is mostly out of the college and NFL football game so I hardly watch other games this year is so fucking depressing.  

I only wish we had Jacory for longer. He has proven that he is a talented QB who suffered from some really shit coaching under Mark "throw it deep every time you weak armed but intelligent QB who should really be checking the ball down to our speedy RB's or throwing across the middle to a talented group of WR's" Whipple. Sad that his redemption comes in a season where our offense is good enough but our defense is awful, and that he has to leave before he can have a truly legendary season here. 

All I know is that for the sake of the relevance of all Florida's Big 3 schools we must beat USF next weekend. Miami losing to USF is good for neither Miami, Florida, or Florida State. No excuse for losing to second rate Big East teams, especially two years in a row. Although I only believe we lost last year because everybody knew Shannon was on his way out. Very similar to the Dolphins this year with Sparano, where our retard of an owner made overtures to different coaches while retaining the lame duck coach. You cannot play for a man you do not respect, even if you like him.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> i can't believe pac 12 is the highlight game
> 
> what kind of fuckery is this




Contrary to popular belief teams outside of the SEC _are_ relevant to College Football. 

I would give Stanford more than a punchers chance to take down LSU should they match up in the title game, although it looks like Ok State is going and I do not have a similar faith in them.


----------



## Pander Bear

> Contrary to popular belief teams outside of the SEC are relevant to College Football.



Can you really blame us... really?



> I would give Stanford more than a punchers chance to take down LSU should they match up in the title game,


 You also thought Miami was ACC championship bound at the start of the season though, didn't you? Given how poorly Stanford is protecting the ball, I wouldn't give them a snowballs chance in hell against LSU. I frankly like Oregon's chances in a rematch better. As for OSU— idk. I don't think anybody really knows yet. It'll be interesting to see how the come out of their game with the sooners next week.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> Can you really blame us... really?
> 
> You also thought Miami was ACC championship bound at the start of the season though, didn't you? Given how poorly Stanford is protecting the ball, I wouldn't give them a snowballs chance in hell against LSU. I frankly like Oregon's chances in a rematch better. As for OSU— idk. I don't think anybody really knows yet. It'll be interesting to see how the come out of their game with the sooners next week.


 
Yes, we can blame you, really 


And no, I had only hope that Miami could possibly win in what appeared to be a down year in the ACC (when isn't it? Until FSU and Miami come back, I suppose), but no prediction. I did expect Miami to make it to a BCS game and possibly the NC last year, as did many well respected analysts, before we had the collective realization that Shannon was a horrible coach. But my occasionally delusional views on my home team do not make me delusional about other teams. I'm only emotionally invested in a few other teams (by hatred), but I try not to let that color my perspective the way it gets colored by all things Miami. 

Stanford's got a good goddamn QB and in football that is all it takes sometimes (See USC Texas NC game a few years back, USC being undoubtedly the better team but Texas having a monster in Vince Young), as well as a nice enough defense. Ok State is to be seen, but I just don't like those Big 12 or Big 10 chances against SEC teams. 

Oregon will get raped by LSU. Oregon is fast but undersized. Every time I look at their DT's I find it amazing that they play at such a high level. They can get away with it against a lot of teams, but LSU is enormous. Tommy Moffit (strength and conditioning coach, brought Miami to returned glory in the early 2000's then bolted to LSU) is the reason Les "the dumbest coach to ever have these kinds of seasons" Miles still has his job (well, that and paying the highest price on the market for talent  ), and he has those boys big enough to beat the shit out of any team that wants to go undersized and fast, because they are fast as a motherfucker too. 

LSU has shitty QB's however, and while they have been able to make it work this year I would really love to see them go against an elite pro-style QB like Luck. 

I wish I could feel that LSU would lose somewhere down the line, but it really has become a two team conference. I know Georgia, USCe and Arkansas are pretty good, but LSU and Alabama shit on them. Florida fell off the map quick.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I like the chances of both OU and OSU vs LSU.  I don't think LSU can shut down either offense, and the defenses are good enough to give LSU's offense trouble (stuff the run, force turnovers).  OSU's defense is weird but effective (highest number of forced turnovers I think, and their yards allowed are skewed because their offense scores so quick).   OSU is very consistent, but if OU is playing their game I would take them against any team in the country even without Whaley and Broyles.  Luckily we will get to see on Dec. 3 who deserves to go to the national championship game vs LSU considering LSU doesn't inexplicably lose to Arkansas =).

Ken I was just referring to the little humorous piece you posted.  I was just reminding you SEC homers here that other conferences are extremely close in terms of skill (See Big 12 being ranked #1 most of the season), and when you take two mediocre football programs like A&M and Mizzou you are making the conference weaker.


----------



## axl blaze

wow Shimmer.Fade you have to be the only Miami Hurricanes fan that actually _wants _Jacory Harris back for another year!


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> Oregon will get raped by LSU. Oregon is fast but undersized. Every time I look at their DT's I find it amazing that they play at such a high level. They can get away with it against a lot of teams, but LSU is enormous. Tommy Moffit (strength and conditioning coach, brought Miami to returned glory in the early 2000's then bolted to LSU) is the reason Les "the dumbest coach to ever have these kinds of seasons" Miles still has his job (well, that and paying the highest price on the market for talent  ), and he has those boys big enough to beat the shit out of any team that wants to go undersized and fast, because they are fast as a motherfucker too.



i'm fine with killing Oregon _again_, if that's what ends up happening. we put up 40 points on them in Dallas, i see no reason not to do it again. 

as for stanford... it doesn't matter if you have an 'elite pro style quarterback' if your defense is stiflin'.


----------



## Kenickie

have any of you cable enabled peeps seen the new espn film?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZwcf7VmEJ8

yes its about the SEC and yes it's about auburn/alabama, but it looks like a good one. espn seems to be so hit or miss when it comes to their movies. the one about SMU? hit. the one about the raiders? total miss


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

axl blaze said:


> wow Shimmer.Fade you have to be the only Miami Hurricanes fan that actually _wants _Jacory Harris back for another year!



I think you have me confused with 3,4 axl =P.  Boomer Sooner!!


----------



## spaceyourbass

The argument that Les Miles is stupid or a bad coach, etc, should be over by now. LSU is consistently competing for the conference every year and a national championship here and there. You've got to have some sort of smarts/mental capacity to bring the best players in the region, and possibly best in the land, to your program. Not to mention the coaching staff Miles brought in. Accusing LSU of pay-for-play is wishful thinking at best.

Here's to the real USC beating Georgia, Tennessee, Florida, and Clemson two years in a row.


----------



## Pander Bear

the big twelve praise seems like wishful thinking... regarding the NC, anyway. I ws quite impressed with OSU when they beat my dawgs the year they were a preseason number 1 (just goes to show you how much stock you can put in rankings)


----------



## Pander Bear

spaceyourbass said:


> Here's to the real USC beating Georgia, Tennessee, Florida, and Clemson two years in a row.


 
and STILL not going to atlanta!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Pander Bear said:


> the big twelve praise seems like wishful thinking... regarding the NC, anyway. I ws quite impressed with OSU when they beat my dawgs the year they were a preseason number 1 (just goes to show you how much stock you can put in rankings)



I saw that game at the stadium..was pretty awesome =).  I don't think it is wishful thinking at all .. future members TCU and WVU are ranked #19 and #23 respectively (in the coaches poll).  This season the Big 12 is ranked a very close 2nd to the SEC.  If OU beats a solid #2 OSU so late in the season I think they leap frog both Oregon and Bama.  Not to mention we play a ranked Baylor next weekend.  Anyways, will be interesting to see how it shakes out.


----------



## Pegasus

^Oooooh, a ranked BAYLOR...  Maybe they'll stop OU with their amazing defense.  8(


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

spaceyourbass said:


> The argument that Les Miles is stupid or a bad coach, etc, should be over by now. LSU is consistently competing for the conference every year and a national championship here and there. You've got to have some sort of smarts/mental capacity to bring the best players in the region, and possibly best in the land, to your program. Not to mention the coaching staff Miles brought in. Accusing LSU of pay-for-play is wishful thinking at best.
> 
> Here's to the real USC beating Georgia, Tennessee, Florida, and Clemson two years in a row.




Miles has an outstanding collection of assistant coaches around him. 

And yes, I am absolutely positive that LSU is the #1 pay-for-play school in the country. They don't even try to hide the little school sponsored booster network that they have around them. 

The Patrick Peterson case that I was so vehement about (due to knowing about it from sources you guys would find credible, but for that very reason I cannot even name such a source on the Internet. Motherfuckers wouldn't even believe if I named him, which would be immoral) for three years broke on ESPN for about three days and subsequently disappeared. While the amount of money was not as large (although the family got more perks) as Cam Newton, it was the egregiousness of the offense that really called attention to it. LSU has basically staked a claim (probably with much of the SEC good ole boys) that it can do whatever the fuck it wants right in the face of the NCAA and there will be no repercussions, all of this in a day and age where the NCAA is going super-moralist on schools like Miami, OSU, and USC, whose problems were out of their own control (rouge boosters, street agents, and local businesses offering kids who are celebrities to profit off of said celebrity status should not be held against schools unless it is apparent they are making no move to stop it. Even keeping an E-Mail under the surface in the interest of handling something internally should not be a serious offense, especially in the early 2000's, where the NCAA turned a blind eye to everything before suddenly crashing down on everybody for the shit they let slide a year ago). 

Anyways, LSU is as dirty as dirty gets, and I say this as a fucking Miami fan. To our defense, we were never a pay-for-play school, but because of the nature of this city we always have people who want to be close to the program and will violate NCAA rules that will damage their school without the consent of said school, in order to get closer to the UM family. We had Uncle Luke doing it in the 90's (although he was doing it simply because it was a choice between giving the local players money, or watching them sell crack, so some respect is due to him), although because he was not a booster we were not penalized for any of his actions (we were on major probation for the Pell-Grant scandal, everything else that was "bad" about Miami was propped up by the media, and many erroneously believe that our probation came from our bad-boy status, while it was really an administrative corruption issue).

Any major college, especially those in or near major cities, will have the same problems. Every tattoo parlor and car dealership in Columbus will give the star QB what he wants for some priceless memorabilia. Same deal in Miami and LA, but in these places we have star-fuckers and street agents galore, who are only invested in a school to make themselves feel more important, or to suck money out of young impressionable kids with d-bag fathers. 

LSU's actions are purposefully malicious, while the NCAA seems to give them a free pass (double secret "what the fuck is the penalty again?" probation), even though it is apparent that the orders to pay kids tens of thousands to play there is undeniable to anybody who knows anybody involved in the college football world.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> wow *3,4* you have to be the only Miami Hurricanes fan that actually _wants _Jacory Harris back for another year!



The dude has had a fuck of a turnaround this season. Look up his stats. 

I believe 20 TD's to 6 INT's this season, with a lot of great drives and smart plays. Our previous Offensive Coordinator never taught him how to check down apparently. We learned this from the new offensive coordinator during Spring Training. They were amazed that a kid who was his own offensive coordinator (called every offensive snap while playing at Miami Northwestern, something no kid in that school has ever done before or after) in high school was capable of these mistakes. It turned out old grouchy coach Whipple only believed in throwing the ball deep, and taught Harris (an intelligent but weak armed QB) to throw deep on almost every play. 

If this kid had time to grow and mature in a real system such as the one Jedd Fisch has imposed, he would be a national hero instead of a national joke. His stats are truly incredible this year considering how bad his junior season was, but they eye is not on Miami right now (we do suck) and therefore the majority of college football nations still remembers him as Japicky. A lot of talent was wasted under the Shannon and Coker regimes.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

It is about str of schedule...it is just as impressive as beating a ranked Ms st, or Auburn .  Not very, but since they are ranked it boosts our str of schedule.  Kinda like that whole SEC argument about depth of the conference right?  Combined with a decent win over #2 OSU, OU should get a boost over both Oregon and Bama.  Hopefully then you will be sitting here only able to post your angry thwarted homer smilies 

Btw LSU seemed really challenged by that AMAZING tide offense.


----------



## axl blaze

Bill Murray was at the Clemson/Wake Forest game? tailgating, as a Clemson fan??


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> Bill Murray was at the Clemson/Wake Forest game? tailgating, as a Clemson fan??



Eh Murray is getting a pass here. It seems that he has Clemson-fan neighbors and more or less went to the game with one of them. What About Bob? only gets you one pass though, Bill Murray, if that is your real name.

3,4 I have a hard time believing that there is some NCAA conspiracy to look the other way instead of give LSU the hammer. Maybe you know stuff I don't, but all I have seen is (seemingly) isolated violations, in which LSU punishes itself when the player or coach is caught, then the NCAA doesn't really do much on top of that because the punishment matches the violation. Then again I don't follow LSU closely. Maybe you could elaborate, but it looks like you have to protect your source there.

All in all I think the NCAA could give two shits about the "good ole boys" in the SEC, at least not anymore. If what you say about LSU is true, though, it would really piss me off. It'd really piss Spurrier off too..
In his brief handwritten letter to DuBose dated Feb.14, 2000, Spurrier accused Alabama of violating NCAA rules by helping offensive lineman Justin Smiley and linebacker Travis Carroll obtain cars.

http://jacksonville.com/tu-online/stories/120801/col_8038889.html


> ''You need to tell [Smiley] that you're full of [O-line] scholarships or I'm going to turn you and your coaches in,'' Spurrier wrote. ''You are not going to buy players from me without an investigation of some kind.''



Coach don't play that shit.


----------



## China Rider

let's go okla state(i hope they play oregon in the final)
fuck you SEC

cause mike gundy is a fucking man!!!!!!
(is it a coincidence that he got some great players to commit to his school after that presser? probably not, i'd love to play for him)

and when's the last time they ever won a national championship, or played for one, if ever


----------



## nowdubnvr6

axl blaze said:


> I feel ya... I couldn't go to school in the middle of nowhere, either
> 
> speaking of middle of nowhere, Ohio State plays Purwho this week! if we get upset I will cut my nuts off



Are nuts gone yet?


----------



## Kenickie

most schools in the SEC don't have to cheat to get good players. it's usually the middle of the pack/lower rungs that cheat because they want to get to where the SEC is. what would be in it for LSU to cheat? we don't have to.  Auburn had to cheat because Gene (5-19) Chizik had to, had to, otherwise...well actually. he just had to cheat so that he could beat Alabama. doesn't matter if you lose every other game, just beat Bama lol.


----------



## Pander Bear

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Are nuts gone yet?



He sure is an awful lot more quiet on my phone and on the board, isn't he


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

spaceyourbass said:


> 3,4 I have a hard time believing that there is some NCAA conspiracy to look the other way instead of give LSU the hammer. Maybe you know stuff I don't, but all I have seen is (seemingly) isolated violations, in which LSU punishes itself when the player or coach is caught, then the NCAA doesn't really do much on top of that because the punishment matches the violation. Then again I don't follow LSU closely. Maybe you could elaborate, but it looks like you have to protect your source there.
> 
> All in all I think the NCAA could give two shits about the "good ole boys" in the SEC, at least not anymore. If what you say about LSU is true, though, it would really piss me off. It'd really piss Spurrier off too..
> In his brief handwritten letter to DuBose dated Feb.14, 2000, Spurrier accused Alabama of violating NCAA rules by helping offensive lineman Justin Smiley and linebacker Travis Carroll obtain cars.
> 
> http://jacksonville.com/tu-online/stories/120801/col_8038889.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach don't play that shit.


 

I obviously have to protect my source, and I took a lot of shit on here by saying I had a source (it wasn't as if I were coming in with some new cheating scandal against my least favorite schools every day, and I really wouldn't give a flying fuck about LSU if I had not heard from a reliable individual that they are the most notorious cheaters in CFB, at least up to 2009). I have not seen that source for some time, and he is unlikely to just reveal information if I do see him. He is a family friend more than a source, so it would be somewhat inappropriate to always ask him what is going on in the dirty world of CFB recruiting instead of just talking to him like a regular person who wasn't publicly associated with UM.  He was close to Shannon and absolutely pissed at the way the Peterson scandal had gone, and he let his mouth run a little bit too much (you never want to get too overzealous with the moralist card, every school has a ticking timebomb like Nevin Shapiro ready to blow you away should you become too self-righteous to keep your mouth shut. College Football is so fucking dirty I would not be surprised if teams hold information about various violations other schools have unknowingly committed in an effort to create a system of Mutually Assured Destruction should one school begin narcing on all the others). 

I promise you if I named the source you would have to believe me, but even in an obscure place like Bluelight, or even through PM's, and even with some friends I know in person I am careful not to say who the source is (because then they might have posted it on the internet, and I come out looking like a douche for injuring a man's career by trusting a friend not to leak a source). I really was not supposed to be privy to that information, although it was leaked all over the internet since the Peterson family pretty much admitted it to their entire neighborhood. I was utterly surprised to find out how accurate some homer board rumors were during the time I was privy to the small things (LSU and Peterson was huge, but I would hear about how Robert Marve was wasting his talent by getting drunk every night of the week including nights before games, and soon enough these rumors were on the internet and not by any doing of my own. Trying to be an "insider" on a homer board is a recipe for disaster). Of course, I also remember about 75% of the leaked rumors on the internet being bullshit, but 25% accuracy is not bad for an internet board full of people willing to lie about anything in order to gain insider status on a message board.

Anyways, I haven't heard of any great new cheating scandals since I have been out of the loop since about 2009 I believe, and while I always knew I would never post information about a team or player on a homer board, I had no problem sharing this info with my fellow Bluelighters, and I took so much shit over here that even if I do hear about the next great 5 star kid poached from Miami by some outsiders with money to blow on college prospects, I would not post it here or anywhere else. I imagine it is hard to believe that anybody knows anybody in this world, as I might have been a skeptic as well. 

As to the SEC immunity, I truly have no idea why they seem so immune. I do not believe it to be the case that every SEC school cheats, as Urban Meyer's Gators seemed to be clean despite Meyer's somewhat immoral yet legal recruiting tactics (it is only acceptable to lie to 17 year old kids that they will start right away so many times), and the only schools that I know of are Auburn and LSU. I would put money on Bama paying out the ass too, as it is like a fucking hundred year old tradition to pay recruits to go to Bama, but I have no concrete information about them cheating. They are Bama, everybody just assumes they do, and they are probably right.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm not going to sit here and opine about losing to Purdue - losing to Purdue at their "stadium" (if one call a track a stadium) twice in the last four years is a purgatory worst than Hell
]
but you know I am always here  at least by history you know that I will always be watching

plus, the Buckeyes have Penn State at home then Michigan. these are two teams that call us their top rival. beating Penn State aka Diddler U is going to be gratifying. I only wish that the Horseshoe allowed for cardboard signs to be shown

college humor works very with with dirty pedophile jokes

tOSU may not be representing the Big Ten like always (for once I guess we get to experience a down year). but the fact that we go up against two teams like those, with such a high amount of fuckery, makes a seemingly poignant season interesting


----------



## China Rider

as a big ten guy i would like to see wisconsin represent them in the rose bowl

hard to argue there's a more talented team in the midwest


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, looks like Wisconsin will be back in it. it's a shame though, tOSU looked really good when beating Wisco at home

looks like Jerry Sandusky spoke on the phone with Bob Costas, the other night?

did anybody miss Sandusky breaking his silence? here is a link

I think Sandusky is hurting himself here, he should just STFU before he goes up against a grand jury. essentially, Sandusky claims he did not molest or rape those boys, just showered naked with them (regretfully) and did a lot of "horsing around"

what a fucking creep


----------



## Kenickie

3,4 if you and your "protected source" have so much god damn info why don't you just go to the NCAA instead of telling us year after year after year?


----------



## Pander Bear

oh, hay CS


----------



## ChickenScratch

lolz, courtesy of da volz.


----------



## Pander Bear

vandy is a one point favorite in neyland, to boot, arent they?


----------



## ChickenScratch

1.5


----------



## axl blaze

that run was horrendous to watch as a former defensive player. HORRENDOUS


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> what a fucking creep



the only problem i have about all of this is that there really are some lonely, harmless guys out their who are great with kids as camp leaders/little league coaches 

now all of a sudden people will assume they are a sexual predator


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> 3,4 if you and your "protected source" have so much god damn info why don't you just go to the NCAA instead of telling us year after year after year?


 
The entire reason for him being upset about this is because the NCAA knows and does nothing about it. What possible contribution could I make? Plenty of people let the NCAA know about these scandals every year, and the NCAA ignores them (I doubt LSU is the only violator, and I doubt Peterson is the last kid that has been bought off in broad daylight since 2008).

I know LSU is your school and all, but you should be happy. My school gets in trouble for getting conned. Your school does the conning with NCAA permission. I wish Miami had that.


----------



## Pander Bear

start a facebook group, occupy some shit, idk. Stop being a candyass repeating the same shit constantly and do something, or let it go.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> start a facebook group, occupy some shit, idk. Stop being a candyass repeating the same shit constantly and do something, or let it go.


 
lol while I love my college football, I am not nearly passionate enough to head out to Baton Rouge. And I hate Facebook/Google +/MySpace, so I'd really rather complain over and over again on Bluelight. 

Sorry man, you just have to deal with it.


----------



## axl blaze

as much as 3, 4 is being a leftist, heart-on-his-sleeve Commie, he does have a point

the NCAA and their sacrosanct "Infractions Committee" get to pick and choose which Heads from their respective programs that THEY get to do hard, fast, and public - just like Marie Antoinette 

Oregon? what ever happened to their infractions? I think the whole Nation has forgotten about their formerly serious NCAA infractions

Auburn? early on, Kenickie dismissed my claims that Auburn has gotten away with their infractions. yet ever since I posted that news article a month ago, where the NCAA "forgave" (or turned a blind eye to) their formerly serious transgressions -- not much has been brought up about that program

LSU? everyone has forgotten about their early troubles as well, and this is even with their latest NCAA violations involving their thuggish players BEATING ON and SRSLY EFFING UP that man in that off-campus bar in LA

the NCAA gets to pick and choose. saying that my team is only in trouble for forgetting to delete an e-mail is the easy way out


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> as much as 3, 4 is being a leftist, heart-on-his-sleeve Commie, he does have a point
> 
> the NCAA and their sacrosanct "Infractions Committee" get to pick and choose which Heads from their respective programs that THEY get to do hard, fast, and public - just like Marie Antoinette
> 
> Oregon? what ever happened to their infractions? I think the whole Nation has forgotten about their formerly serious NCAA infractions
> 
> Auburn? early on, Kenickie dismissed my claims that Auburn has gotten away with their infractions. yet ever since I posted that news article a month ago, where the NCAA "forgave" (or turned a blind eye to) their formerly serious transgressions -- not much has been brought up about that program
> 
> LSU? everyone has forgotten about their early troubles as well, and this is even with their latest NCAA violations involving their thuggish players BEATING ON and SRSLY EFFING UP that man in that off-campus bar in LA
> 
> the NCAA gets to pick and choose. saying that my team is only in trouble for forgetting to delete an e-mail is the easy way out


 

You'll always be cool with me, Axl. I'm glad we didn't make that suicide pact for the Miami-OSU game, or else it would just be me arguing with a bunch of SEC'ers who always have each others backs (They know they cheating). 

Anyways, the issues I bring up are important to discuss whenever college football is talked about. And I defended OSU (number 2 on my most hated list) with almost the same zeal that I defended Miami, before the Miami "scandal" came out. I have my morals and principles when it comes to this shit, and I see some things as absolutely wrong and others as unavoidable consequences of celebrity. I don't know why this morality pisses off Pander so much, but whatever. I never bring it up unprovoked. That USCe fan (is it Spaceyourbass?) brought something up a couple pages back. I had not yet enlightened him. 

If you don't want me to talk about LSU, then don't talk about LSU


----------



## Kenickie

i think what we can all fucking agree on is that the NCAA is about as important to college football today as the League of Nations was to Germany in 1935.


----------



## Pander Bear

right, and if it wasn't for the ncaa, miami and ohio state would be cochampions for life, am i right? lets blame the system! high fives everybody.


----------



## Pegasus

axl blaze said:


> the NCAA and their sacrosanct "Infractions Committee" get to pick and choose which Heads from their respective programs that THEY get to do hard, fast, and public - just like Marie Antoinette



What's the relation to Marie Antoinette?  You mean like the NCAA has an inner circle?


----------



## Kenickie

are you saying jim tressel looks like kirsten dunst?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> right, and if it wasn't for the ncaa, miami and ohio state would be cochampions for life, am i right? lets blame the system! high fives everybody.


 
I can tell you that LSU wouldn't be winning any titles if they didn't cheat. What does LSU offer any kid that Miami, Florida, OSU, USC, and even Georgia doesn't? All of the aforementioned schools offer top quality athletics _and_ academics. Is playing in the SEC the big deal, or is getting paid? 

LSU is probably holding your school back as well. Maybe Georgia might have more than one NC and be a real national contender without the likes of LSU and others (for all I know Georgia cheats as well, but the only person who ever said so is Nevin Shapiro and fuck him, the only SEC school that I _know_ doesn't pay is Florida, however) stealing kids from the home turf with nothing but money?

Obviously, the cheaters do not hinder the elites from coming back again and again, but it probably hurts the almost-elites like Georgia the most. You should be more engaged in this battle than I am. Miami is going to get enough kids to be title contenders with the right coach no matter what, even if we lose a Peterson or two every year. Isn't CFB all about winning titles?


----------



## axl blaze

or an even better example is Auburn. where is Auburn without one offensive mage, and one good defender, this year? absolutely NOWHERE and looking like a sad, sad group of players

3, 4 - they do no understand our position. for these are fans of teams that have cheated since Day 1 and got away with it. all your team did was hit up some prostitutes and all my team did was give away a jersey for a free tattoo

don't expect much sympathy in this absolute monarchy known as the modern day NCAA

Tressel is Robespierre, btw


----------



## Pander Bear

florida magically has no boosters who want to bring talented kids to their program? OK 3,4, ok.


----------



## cj

sorry to change the subject but I am watching this Iowa state Oklahoma state game. Its 24-17 with 12 min left in the 4th quarter. And I gotta say that Ok State doesnt look like the number 2 team in the country. They dont look exceptional on defence haveing a hard time stopping the run. On Offence they have a good QB but he seems to be bothered by pass rushers and really struggles when he cant set his feet  They have Justin blackmon an exceptional WR and 2 other good but not great WRs. I really think Oregon, Alabama, LSU,Oklahoma are a step above these guys. I think OK state is on par with teams like Stanford,Arkansas,Clemson. If they survive this one I believe Oklahoma will beat them.


----------



## Pander Bear

the championship has already been played this year.


----------



## Pander Bear

oh god... this ok state game

oh god


----------



## Kenickie

wow


----------



## Pander Bear

chokelahoma state

now for UGA to beat LSU so clemson can play houston in the NC


----------



## cj

The BCS just got blown the fuck up.


----------



## axl blaze

lol @ Big 12 teams choking... never gets old

am I crazy for thinking that Arkansas can beat LSU? I've been going back and forth on that thought all week


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> lol @ Big 12 teams choking... never gets old
> 
> am I crazy for thinking that Arkansas can beat LSU? I've been going back and forth on that thought all week



They can definitely beat LSU with that offense. The key for Arky will be the refs because Arky plays thug-style, and Petrino encourages it.

axl what you think about the Urban Meyer to tOSU rumors? Hell he had a damn good offense before Tebow, so if he can get that going again and find a big ass QB who can run very well and pass when it is needed, he can get y'all back in the MNC. Or maybe that is the booze talking?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

spaceyourbass said:


> They can definitely beat LSU with that offense. The key for Arky will be the refs because Arky plays thug-style, and Petrino encourages it.
> 
> axl what you think about the Urban Meyer to tOSU rumors? Hell he had a damn good offense before Tebow, so if he can get that going again and find a big ass QB who can run very well and pass when it is needed, he can get y'all back in the MNC. Or maybe that is the booze talking?


 
He can definitely get them into the NC if he is back to being his old self. He burnt out working at Florida, and OSU has just at much, if not more, pressure to win championships. I somehow doubt he takes the job, but if he does, OSU will be back in no time, provided he isn't doing it simply for a 7 mil a year payday. Meyer has been known to run a few cons from time to time. 

At his best he is one of the greatest offensive geniuses in CFB, but any offensive genius will be met with defensive genius, as his type of offense has already been mastered by Saban's guys at Bama and improved upon by guys like Mahlzan. While coaches like Saban can lay back and enjoy watching teams try to best their systems, guys like Meyer have to constantly re-engineer new ways to surprise defensive geniuses every year, or risk falling one step behind the game.


----------



## spaceyourbass

3 said:


> He can definitely get them into the NC if he is back to being his old self. He burnt out working at Florida, and OSU has just at much, if not more, pressure to win championships. I somehow doubt he takes the job, but if he does, OSU will be back in no time, provided he isn't doing it simply for a 7 mil a year payday. Meyer has been known to run a few cons from time to time.
> 
> At his best he is one of the greatest offensive geniuses in CFB, but any offensive genius will be met with defensive genius, as his type of offense has already been mastered by Saban's guys at Bama and improved upon by guys like Mahlzan. *While coaches like Saban can lay back and enjoy watching teams try to best their systems, guys like Meyer have to constantly re-engineer new ways to surprise defensive geniuses every year, or risk falling one step behind the game.*


 
This is oh so true. If you would've told me 7 years ago that USCe would be a run-first team under Spurrier, I would have sprayed my beer all over you. Spurrier's new MO is to find a good running QB who can throw the ball, find a few damn good tailbacks, and stack up with good WRs to help the running QB. Now all he needs is a stacked O-line to make the cipher complete. I'd like to say it is a mix of old-school pound the rock footbaw mixed with new-school running QB play. It really is tough to stop a QB who can run and pass (Tebow, Cam), so I think that is where Spurrier is going with that. So far the offense has struggled after losing its 5th year QB (who was supposed to break school records this year) and its Heisman-candidate RB. I'll take an 8-2, soon to be 9-2 Gamecocks team who should be "favored to upset" Clemson and their sham of what they call BCS hopes.

You want to talk about a team that cheats, Clemson is one of them. Numerous times they had commits to Florida, UGA, and other big-time schools, who had been committed to that school the entire way, who signed with Clemson at the last moment. Come to find out that Clemson gave their mommy or their daddy jobs in Pickens County as part of the deal to sign with them. They have started doing crap like this even more after losing to USCe two years in a row.


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> lol @ Big 12 teams choking... never gets old
> 
> am I crazy for thinking that Arkansas can beat LSU? I've been going back and forth on that thought all week



they can, but they probably wont.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

spaceyourbass said:


> This is oh so true. If you would've told me 7 years ago that USCe would be a run-first team under Spurrier, I would have sprayed my beer all over you. Spurrier's new MO is to find a good running QB who can throw the ball, find a few damn good tailbacks, and stack up with good WRs to help the running QB. Now all he needs is a stacked O-line to make the cipher complete. I'd like to say it is a mix of old-school pound the rock footbaw mixed with new-school running QB play. It really is tough to stop a QB who can run and pass (Tebow, Cam), so I think that is where Spurrier is going with that. So far the offense has struggled after losing its 5th year QB (who was supposed to break school records this year) and its Heisman-candidate RB. I'll take an 8-2, soon to be 9-2 Gamecocks team who should be "favored to upset" Clemson and their sham of what they call BCS hopes.
> 
> You want to talk about a team that cheats, Clemson is one of them. Numerous times they had commits to Florida, UGA, and other big-time schools, who had been committed to that school the entire way, who signed with Clemson at the last moment. Come to find out that Clemson gave their mommy or their daddy jobs in Pickens County as part of the deal to sign with them. They have started doing crap like this even more after losing to USCe two years in a row.


 

Yeah, I've heard rumors about Clemson too, but being the guy who has had to defend himself from bringing actual knowledge of a school cheating to the table over on Bluelight, I'm not going to start rumors I can't back up and then get attacked. 

It's always been a wonder to me how Clemson steals so many good players with nothing to offer as well. At least LSU wins, Clemson is a punching bag 9 out of every ten years, with an occasional season where the championship appears oh-so-close before they choke. 

As to Pander's Florida question, every school has boosters who are eager to reign kids in. It takes a coach who is in cahoots with them to organize them, however, to get the right targets (not the guys Rivals says they are going after, that can go horribly wrong) and get them all to throw the cash in one pile. Otherwise, you have guys throwing small amounts of cash all over the place to guys they don't even want, and in amounts so small they aren't even guaranteed to earn a kids commitment. If it isn't organized, a kid will take a couple thousand dollars, wipe their ass with it, and sign with whoever the fuck they want. Florida, Miami, and Florida State are not in the business of organizing booster networks for the purpose of recruiting. This does not mean that rogue boosters and overzealous fans of the school do not pay kids money behind a school's back. Rogue boosters and street agents exist everywhere. As soon as you cut one down, two more pop up.


----------



## Pander Bear

the problem is that you dont substantiate ANY of the accustaions, and move the goalposts for what is "real" cheating and what isn't— and its not just for LSU. You're pretty damn tiresome, and its clear that the only thing that is going to shut you up is a good season for your team— what all this jealousy and animosity stems from, clearly— and the real shame there is that I've got to sit here and listen to it for a good three or 4 more years while miami is in the toilet.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> the problem is that you dont substantiate ANY of the accustaions, and move the goalposts for what is "real" cheating and what isn't— and its not just for LSU. You're pretty damn tiresome, and its clear that the only thing that is going to shut you up is a good season for your team— what all this jealousy and animosity stems from, clearly— and the real shame there is that I've got to sit here and listen to it for a good three or 4 more years while miami is in the toilet.


 
Would it help if I gave you my word that I would complain tirelessly about LSU and their cheating ways even if Miami won the NC next year? 

Because of you, after Miami wins its first NC in forever, I will dedicate my first celebration post to LSU and how they are a bunch of cheating assholes who operate with the impunity of the NCAA. 


Happy?


----------



## Kenickie

no?


----------



## xstayfadedx

Oh yeah penn state whooped ohio's ass


----------



## axl blaze

^ it was a pretty close game, fuck off  god damn, I hate losing to Penn State, second most to Michigan (though it's been awhile). I hate losing to Penn State. they have some nerdy ass QB named McGloin of all names, while we have the real talent (albeit just way too young at this point). getting drunk around campus, I was surprised to see tOSU fans being pretty respectful to Diddler U. Buckeyes are not known for their tact, of all things

re: Urban Meyer

I don't know... I think he is coming to Ohio State. and no doubt in my mind, with his coaching and the general allure of the Buckeyes, this team will be back in a year or so (I do think I am a very lucky fan for the possibility of only having 1-maybe-2 down years in a decade)

Urban Meyer is from Ohio, and his first coaching job was a grad assistant at Ohio State. he has long said that coaching the Buckeyes would be his "dream job." he would be a great coach here, and millions of miles separate from Tressel-ball, which I wouldn't mind at this point

however, we all know (tOSU fans and SEC fans alike) how slippery of a fellow Urban Meyer can be. I've been hearing conflicting reports about Meyer ever since he left Florida (Meyer says not interested, Meyer apparently interviews for Penn State job, Meyer apparently taking tOSU job, Meyer says he's happy with ESPiN, etc etc)

I will agree with spaceyourbass in his questioning if Meyer is ready to take a job such as the Buckeyes job. homerism aside, I do believe that coaching tOSU must be one of the most strenuous and imperious NCAA jobs. hell, I remember Buckeyes fans calling for Tressel's head a mere four years or so after his National Championship (and calling to replace it with Pete Carroll's gay-bar-frequenting self nonetheless! at least Tressel lost to teams he should of lost to [LSU, USCw that one year]; Pete Carroll would just get blindsided annually by a team like Washington). fuck the Apple Cup, no one cares about that game!

Meyer said all he wants to do is watch his kiddies play sports. NO TIME for that when you're coaching the Buckeyes, while with one loss you have boosters-clutching-millions, drunken debauched college students, and frenzied hicks with pitchforks calling for your head after your first loss or two as a H/C

honestly, at this point of the season, worrying about Urban Meyer is the least of my troubles.... this is Michigan week coming up, after all. and for once, they look like the better team than mine


----------



## axl blaze

one last zinger: Soooooo, when older women pray on younger guys, they are called Cougars. Does that mean when old men pray on younger guys, they are call Nittany Lions?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^lol


In other news, the NCAA has decided that the Ped State issue does fall under its jurisdiction. Miami and Ohio State fans should be rejoicing (very selfishly), because if the NCAA was prepared the throw the book at either of us, the entire book has fucking changed with institutionalized pedophilia on the table. What, are you going to give Miami the Death Penalty, Ohio State a two year bowl ban, and Penn State roughly the same as Miami? lol, no fucking way. SMU only wishes this had happened in the early 80's. 

Ped State is finished. I never wish the Death Penalty on a program, but seriously, if my school protected a man who liked to rape kids I would understand. I would be forced to abandon CFB if my Canes were doing that. Seriously. 


On a lighter note, my Canes beat USF today 6-3 and are now bowl eligible. And I'm happy. Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Axl I had to post that because I knew you were going to respond and yeah it was a close game but we still won


----------



## axl blaze

oh I know this game  congrats on your win, and welcome to S+G. although our respective schools are rivals (tOSU/PSU obvi); honestly, it's about damn time we had someone rep the Nittany Lions around here. but besides Michigan, I do hate your team second-most in the Big Ten. PSU is sooo lucky. they have semi-survived this fucking gross scandal, just simply due to riding out JoePa's figure-head-esque coat-tails

and Coach Paterno's son just called a damn good game offensively. PSU might always have a decent defense (Linebacker U), but their offense has been laughable, until this game against a pretty good Ohio State D. I miss Tressel's coaching the most, when a simple move like running the Wild-cat offensively to death in first half, gives my team troubles. the Buckeyes have the athletes, they just can't quite execute

anyways, stayfaded, welcome to S+G  Penn Staters always have had mad representation around the Big Ten, and outside. it's nice to have a newbie female posting in this board. you have a lot of clout to carry as a lady around these parts, dem hoez is *ROOFLESS *


----------



## Kenickie

looks like i wont be seeing ya

oklahoma

oregon

suck it


----------



## Kenickie

ughhh

1
2
3

all SEC west teams

after this weekend, i don't have to hear another word about a team we beat by 13 points being better than us

_finally_


----------



## spaceyourbass

Man this was a strange weekend for college football.

-Georgia Southern puts up 21 points on Alabama for the most points Bama has given up all year. The next highest point total given up by Bama was when Arkansas' high-powered attack only mustered 14 points.

-Oregon, Ok State, Oklahoma, and Clemson were all in the BCS top 10, and all lost.

-The #7 Clemson Tigers lost to unranked NC State 37-13. Meltdowns on Clemson message boards quickly ensued. Some of the thread titles inclue _Done with Dabo for GOOD!_, _We will never be an ELITE team w Dabo n charge_, and _Fire Dabo Now_, blasting the coach proclaimed as the savior of the program only 4 weeks prior. South Carolina players and fans were said to be salivating uncontrollably while watching a mediocre NC State team beat Clemson on national television. Clemson falls all the way to #18 in the AP poll. This year's USCe-Clemson rivalry game was supposed to be a match-up between two top 15 teams with Gameday possibilities. Not anymore.

-UGA struggles with a Kentucky team that is horrible, and that is giving them too much credit as it is. UGA's 19-10 victory solidifies their place in the SEC Championship game. While UGA won the division fair and square, they did not have to play LSU, Bama, or Arkansas, and USCe swept the division but lost to Arkansas. USCe's loss to Auburn earlier in the year cost them the division title, but they do have a good excuse for that loss - Stephen Garcia was still the Gamecocks starting QB.

-LSU, Alabama, and Arkansas are numbers 1, 2, and 3 in the AP poll and are all from the same division. The phrase "SEC dominance" should be replaced by "SEC West dominance."


----------



## Kenickie

that's why someone should do realignment right and throw up Auburn to the East. the SECW should be : Alabama, Arkansas, LSU, T A&M, Mizzou, Mississippi State and Ole Miss. 

the SECE would be: South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Auburn, Kentucky, Tennessee, Vandy.

that looks fine to me.


----------



## Pegasus

^They're not going to break up the Iron Bowl, though...

SEC West at 1, 2, and 3?!  Sounds about right to me.  What would be awesome now is if LSU lost and all three top three teams were 1-1 against other top three teams.


----------



## Kenickie

that would not be awesome


----------



## xstayfadedx

axl blaze said:


> oh I know this game  congrats on your win, and welcome to S+G. although our respective schools are rivals (tOSU/PSU obvi); honestly, it's about damn time we had someone rep the Nittany Lions around here. but besides Michigan, I do hate your team second-most in the Big Ten. PSU is sooo lucky. they have semi-survived this fucking gross scandal, just simply due to riding out JoePa's figure-head-esque coat-tails
> 
> and Coach Paterno's son just called a damn good game offensively. PSU might always have a decent defense (Linebacker U), but their offense has been laughable, until this game against a pretty good Ohio State D. I miss Tressel's coaching the most, when a simple move like running the Wild-cat offensively to death in first half, gives my team troubles. the Buckeyes have the athletes, they just can't quite execute
> 
> anyways, stayfaded, welcome to S+G  Penn Staters always have had mad representation around the Big Ten, and outside. it's nice to have a newbie female posting in this board. you have a lot of clout to carry as a lady around these parts, dem hoez is *ROOFLESS *



Even though this thread is about to be closed thanks for welcoming me . I can't wait to see how this all plays out.  I do have to admit Penn State has been pretty lucky, I've been wondering where this offense has been all year...  And yes us PSU fans are ruthless


----------



## axl blaze

thread closed due to reaching maximum post limit!

to continue our NCAA footbaw bitching - head here!


----------

